# 16 Uhr wieder Registrieren möglich



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.

Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.


So heißt es seit gerade auf www.war-europe.com

Wünsche allen viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen wer da durch kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil bin da nicht zu Hause -.- ^^


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Dacht ich mir schon das sie ne neue Seite bauen.. ist woll auch das beste..


----------



## MarlyundMarly (8. September 2008)

Hoffe das wird Heute besser als gestern.


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

mal schauen wie lang die page wieder geht...langsam wird es öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (8. September 2008)

Wenigstens arbeiten sie an den Problemen *fg*

Wär schön wenn sie die Fehler jetzt ausgemerzt hätten. GOA könnte sich ja auch einfach mal an den amerikanischen Kollegen ein Beispiel nehmen aber was solls.

Ich drück uns allen die Dauemn, dass es diesmal klappt!


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

Mittlerweile seit 24Std am warten. Aber naja...

Ab 16:00Uhr soll ja die Registrierung wieder möglich sein. Schließt das dann das Einloggen mit ein. Oder muss man da immer noch hoffen, dass es irgendwann mal funzt?

MfG


----------



## Trulaki (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> Mittlerweile seit 24Std am warten. Aber naja...
> 
> Ab 16:00Uhr soll ja die Registrierung wieder möglich sein. Schließt das dann das Einloggen mit ein. Oder muss man da immer noch hoffen, dass es irgendwann mal funzt?
> 
> MfG



Einloggen ins Spiel oder einloggen auf der Page?


----------



## me0w (8. September 2008)

ich warte mitlerweile auch scho seid über 24h und bin immer nebenbei am probieren
derzeit kommt es mir so vor als ob sie immer wieder kurzzeitig registrierung zu lassn und dann wieder ausstellen ( für 1-2 mins )

könnt auch daran liegen das ich es scho geschafft hatte mich zu registrieren leider aber niit key einzugeben
mäh.. naja wird scho 
gibt auch andere beschäftigungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

Auf der Page


----------



## Sayenne (8. September 2008)

Also kann man sich auch erst ab 16 Uhr einloggen oder wie das jetzt


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Naja besser als Funcom, sie geben wenigstens zu das es nicht geht und arbeiten daran, Funcom sagt das alles gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PasXal (8. September 2008)

Page natürlich, bin auch noch einer der Seit gestern 8:30 wartet und extra vor dem Berufskolleg nochmal Online war...


----------



## Trulaki (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> Auf der Page



Ja, so wie die das sagen, schließt es das Einloggen auf der Page mit ein.

Um sich fertig zu registrieren muss man sich ja einloggen oder etwa nich?


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

toy toy toy sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

dann kann man doch nun mal pause machen vom ständigen klicken, und sich auf 4 freuen!


----------



## me0w (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Naja besser als Funcom, sie geben wenigstens zu das es nicht geht und arbeiten daran, Funcom sagt das alles gut ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





funcom hat damals alle seiten offline genommen
das war ja mal richtiger beschiss


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

> Um sich fertig zu registrieren muss man sich ja einloggen oder etwa nich?



Keine Ahnung, soweit war ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es das Einloggn mit einschließt. Sonst dreh ich hier langsam durch


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Mal sehn wie lange die Seite dann wieder hält.
Ich hoffe ich komm dann nach dem Frisörtermin durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

mmh nunja die seite scheint zu funktionieren, das problem ist ich immer nur bis zu dem feld mit diesen verwischten zahlen komme. dort steht dann "code eingeben" nur das wie oben geschrieben nicht zu sehen ist. k.a. wie man das genau erklären soll... die verwichten zahlen fehlen halt. aber sonst funktioniert alles... :S


----------



## PasXal (8. September 2008)

Erstmal musst du auf die War Seite gehen und dich Anmelden bzw. Registrieren, dannach die E-Mail abwarten und den Link klicken. Dann einloggen und deinen Beta Key eingeben.  Das dauert bei mir seit gestern 8:30 schon ...konnte einfach noch nie den Key eingeben. Evt. gehts ja nachher...


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

@kullis:
Da musste einfach irgendeinen Code eingeben. Später wirste dann nochmal gefragt und da sollte er dann erschienen sein.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (8. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
> Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.
> 
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.
> ...



Nichts desto trotz hat sich Mythic (EA) ein Bärendienst mit GOA als Partner angetan, sie haben schon seit Jahren schlechte Presse wegen ihren unzulänglichkeiten mir ist ein Rätsel wie man mit dennen noch zusammen Arbeiten kann.  Klar jetzt ist es eh zu spät zu kurz davor ist der Release von WAR aber mal ehrlich wer glaubt das der glatt liefe der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ! Man kann nur hoffen sollte es aber wieder so ei n Theater geben wie jetzt wird Mythic seine Vorschusslorberen aufgebraucht haben und sich sicher eine Menge Kunden verprellen auch wenn es an GOA liegt der Leittragende wird Mythic sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyak (8. September 2008)

Na dann, alle gleichzeitig um 16 Uhr einloggen !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

Hehehe, das wird ein Spass, 16:00 - 16:15 geb ich der seite Zeit, bis sie wieder off geht. ^^


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

naja ich hoff mal das es dann alles klappt 16uhr anmelden 17.30 zu hause und zocken


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

eh? also ich muss einfach irrgend einen code von mir aus "das73" eingeben? :S


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

Ja das ist es, wovor ich noch "Angst" habe. Das sich wieder ein Haufen Leute um 16 Uhr einloggen wollen und der Server dann erneut abk4ckt

@kulls:http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58863

So ich bin dann mal zockn^^ (Acc von nem Kumpel der glücklicherweise jetzt arbeiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

Allerdings muss hier mal betont werden, das der Informationsfluß für die User richtig gut ist. Besser als ich es bis jetzt von anderen MMOs kenne. Dafür schon mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

aber da steht doch "Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein." ? also jetzt check ich nichts mehr :S


----------



## PasXal (8. September 2008)

was mich vor allem wundert, wieso macht man es nicht wie in den nicht EU Ländern und lässt alles über EA Accounts laufen? Dann wären wir schon längst alle am spielen...


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

also wenn ich irrgend nen scheiss rein schreibe bekomme ich eine fehler meldung.. ich solle doch bitte die zeichen des bildes wieder geben.. dort ist aber kein bild zu sehen >.<


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

@kulls:  Du meinst schon die Registrierungsseite, oder?
Aktualisier einfach nochmal und bete, dass du dich nach dem aktualisieren trotzdem noch registrieren kannst
btw: nicht mit F5. Das klappt bei Flash nicht


----------



## xDavid (8. September 2008)

gogo 414!!


----------



## Dragull (8. September 2008)

was ist das für ein scheiss wo man ein e-mail bei m registrieren bekommen das man für die offene Bete nicht akzeptiert wird .

und sowas schümpft sich ofene beta ...so ein dreck das spiel werd ich jetzt noch nicht mal kaufen wenn die finalversion raus ist  .


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Naja ich glaub sie wissen was sie sich gestern angetan haben, glaubt ihr ehrlich die stellen nochmal eine so schwache Seite auf?
Wohl kaum!
Wenn sies machen dann sind die Lichter bei denen aber aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (8. September 2008)

ab 15 mins vor 16 uhr wieder f5 spammen dann schnell regestrieren und anmelden so hab ich keinen stress *-*


----------



## Monadar (8. September 2008)

Ist das dann auch 16 uhr bei uns oder erst 17 uhr wegen einer Stunde zeitverschiebung?


----------



## Trulaki (8. September 2008)

Das glaubst auch nur duuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

Also zur genauen erklärung meines problems: ich will mir ein konto erstellen. Wenn ich das spiel starte kommt da ja acc name und Pw.... darunter steht "konto erstellen". dort klicke ich drauf. dann muss ich verschiede sachen beantworten.. geheimfrage etc. und beim 3. punkt steht das ich die buchstaben des bildes wieder geben soll. sprich in eine lücke unten einfüllen. das problem ist das KEIN bild zu sehen ist. und wenn ich irrgend nen scheiss rein schreibe kommt eine fehlermeldung mit dem code 1103 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man man man - bei der wotlk beta war es einfacher.. trotzdem liebe ich jetzt schon war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

PasXal schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du auf die War Seite gehen und dich Anmelden bzw. Registrieren, dannach die E-Mail abwarten und den Link klicken. Dann einloggen und deinen Beta Key eingeben.  Das dauert bei mir seit gestern 8:30 schon ...konnte einfach noch nie den Key eingeben. Evt. gehts ja nachher...



Ich schaff es nichtmal mich auf der Seite einzuloggen, da steht dann:
Login derzeit nicht möglich, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Oder ist das ganz normal?


----------



## Nyak (8. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ab 15 mins vor 16 uhr wieder f5 spammen dann schnell regestrieren und anmelden so hab ich keinen stress *-*


Na dann, gute Nacht !


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

Das schafft derzeit niemand, sich einzuloggn
die LoginServer sind down


----------



## Mehades76 (8. September 2008)

Hier klicken ! <-- hier gibts auch ne anleitung wie man trotz fehlermeldung 414 etc seinen key registrieren kann.
Nach dieser anleitung hats auch bei mir geklappt.

Und man sollte auch ma verschiedene Browser testen. Mit Mozilla konnte ich mich z.B. nicht einloggen, da hat er mir dann gesagt "registrierung zur zeit nicht möglich", als ich das ganze dann mit Iexplorer versucht hab gings ohne probleme mit einloggen


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> Hier klicken ! <-- hier gibts auch ne anleitung wie man trotz fehlermeldung 414 etc seinen key registrieren kann.
> Nach dieser anleitung hats auch bei mir geklappt.
> 
> Und man sollte auch ma verschiedene Browser testen. Mit Mozilla konnte ich mich z.B. nicht einloggen, da hat er mir dann gesagt "registrierung zur zeit nicht möglich", als ich das ganze dann mit Iexplorer versucht hab gings ohne probleme mit einloggen



Das hatt atm aber keinen Sinn da die Db down ist und später gibts diesen Fehler hoffentlich nicht mehr...


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Geil und dann brechen die Server wieder ein.Waaagh!!^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> Hier klicken ! <-- hier gibts auch ne anleitung wie man trotz fehlermeldung 414 etc seinen key registrieren kann.
> Nach dieser anleitung hats auch bei mir geklappt.
> 
> Und man sollte auch ma verschiedene Browser testen. Mit Mozilla konnte ich mich z.B. nicht einloggen, da hat er mir dann gesagt "registrierung zur zeit nicht möglich", als ich das ganze dann mit Iexplorer versucht hab gings ohne probleme mit einloggen



Klappt momentan nicht, wie willst du dich registrieren wenn der Server nicht vorhanden ist?^^
Das wäre wie wenn du zu nem Gespräch gehst beim Einwohnermeldeamt und da ist keiner vor dir und du redest mit niemenanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyak (8. September 2008)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> Hier klicken ! <-- hier gibts auch ne anleitung wie man trotz fehlermeldung 414 etc seinen key registrieren kann.
> Nach dieser anleitung hats auch bei mir geklappt.
> 
> Und man sollte auch ma verschiedene Browser testen. Mit Mozilla konnte ich mich z.B. nicht einloggen, da hat er mir dann gesagt "registrierung zur zeit nicht möglich", als ich das ganze dann mit Iexplorer versucht hab gings ohne probleme mit einloggen


Das geht NICHT ! Alles ist down !

Dein IE hatte wohl die Cookies nicht, welche du vergessen hast im anderen Browser zu löschen.


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> Also zur genauen erklärung meines problems: ich will mir ein konto erstellen. Wenn ich das spiel starte kommt da ja acc name und Pw.... darunter steht "konto erstellen". dort klicke ich drauf. dann muss ich verschiede sachen beantworten.. geheimfrage etc. und beim 3. punkt steht das ich die buchstaben des bildes wieder geben soll. sprich in eine lücke unten einfüllen. das problem ist das KEIN bild zu sehen ist. und wenn ich irrgend nen scheiss rein schreibe kommt eine fehlermeldung mit dem code 1103 oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




es gibt doch tatsächlich menschen .. die WEDER die überschrift des themas lesen NOCH einzelne posts in diesem thema .. ich weiß nicht wie verballert man sein muss (das grenzt schon an eine nummer für den zirkus!), aber dass manche da ausrasten kann ich ziemlich gut nachvollziehen.

grüße


----------



## Mehades76 (8. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Das hatt atm aber keinen Sinn da die Db down ist und später gibts diesen Fehler hoffentlich nicht mehr...



Ok wenn die DB down ist hats keinen sinn. Aber heut morgen bzw. heut nacht war ja Registrierung Zeitweise auch deaktiviert und da bin ich dann auf diesem wege reingekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

Ich bezweifle, dass es dann richtig laufen wird...


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> Hier klicken ! <-- hier gibts auch ne anleitung wie man trotz fehlermeldung 414 etc seinen key registrieren kann.
> Nach dieser anleitung hats auch bei mir geklappt.
> 
> Und man sollte auch ma verschiedene Browser testen. Mit Mozilla konnte ich mich z.B. nicht einloggen, da hat er mir dann gesagt "registrierung zur zeit nicht möglich", als ich das ganze dann mit Iexplorer versucht hab gings ohne probleme mit einloggen



Naja auch mit Opera komm ich nicht rein, habs jetzt mit Firefox, IE und Opera versucht.


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

AAAAAAAAHHHHH
ES KANN AUCH NICHT GEHEN!!! DIE SERVER SIND DOWN


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> Ok wenn die DB down ist hats keinen sinn. Aber heut morgen bzw. heut nacht war ja Registrierung Zeitweise auch deaktiviert und da bin ich dann auf diesem wege reingekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Während die DB down sit sicher nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (8. September 2008)

muss meine freundin halt 5 mins warten bis ich code eingegeben hab:b


----------



## -Illusion- (8. September 2008)

Dragull schrieb:


> was ist das für ein scheiss wo man ein e-mail bei m registrieren bekommen das man für die offene Bete nicht akzeptiert wird .
> 
> und sowas schümpft sich ofene beta ...so ein dreck das spiel werd ich jetzt noch nicht mal kaufen wenn die finalversion raus ist  .



Ganz ruhig bleiben, oder schreibst du auch immer so en Käse wenn du nich auf 180 bist???

Dann kauf das Spiel eben nich und lass es einfach gut sein, dann aber bitte lass deine geistigen Ergüsse bei dir. 
Es ist kaum zu bestreiten das hier so ziemlich alles falsch gelaufen bzw. sehr sehr sehr schlecht gelaufen ist!!!!
Auch ich habe fast 24 std. auf die E-mail gewartet und warte nun auch wieder bis die neue Seite on geht. Aber bitte wegen einer Beta in die man nicht kommt ein Spiel nich zu kaufen, ob das so klug is?
na ja einer weniger der um 16.00 uhr auf die Seite springt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle die immer noch versuchen sich zu Registrieren, ihr könnt mit noch so vielen Browsern versuchen, noch so oft F5 drücken wie ihr wollt. Die Server sind nun mal net on, dass bedeutet sie sind OFF (für die etwas Verständnissschwachen)
OFF = Offline (Wisst ja was das heißt hoff ich mal)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen anderen die weiterhin warten müssen und so wie ich, nun ne richtig tolle aufgeräumte Wohnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wünsch ich das es um 16.00 Uhr hin haut und wir alle uns beruhigen können und ein hoffentlich stabiles Game vorfinden werden.

In deiesem Sinne 

FÜR DAS CHAOS!!! 
in welchem falle auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abnudler (8. September 2008)

Ich konnte mich gestern Abend schon ins Spiel einloggen und ein paar Quests machen. Ich
hoffe sehr, dass ihr heute alle noch in den selben Genuß kommt wie ich. Das warten lohnt sich!
Geniale Atmosphäre bei den Grünhäuten und hervorragender Humor bei den Questen. Ich
musste teilweise herzhaft lachen!

Ich drücke euch die Daumen für nachher!

Gruß
nudel


----------



## Trulaki (8. September 2008)

Alle um 16 Uhr auf der neuen Page einloggen - die kriegen wir schon noch down! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
> Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.
> 
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.
> ...



gnah du darfst das doch ent erwähnen sonst bricht wieder alles zusammen ... und ja ich bin ein ego ..... 
flame on


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

sry doppelpost...


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> flame on



DA !!!!

DER JÄGER WARS !!!! ICH HABS GENAU GESEHN !!!


----------



## HurricaneX (8. September 2008)

in 12 Minuten geht die Seite online...BESTIMMT!


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Ich mach das dann in Ruhe um 18 Uhr wenn ich Feierabend hab, dann ist entweder die erste Welle schon drüber und bei mir flutscht es...oder es geht immernoch nicht und ich spar mir den Stress


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

die frage für mich ist, ob die alte keyaktivierungsseite dann auch noch geht oder ob die ins leere läuft


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> die frage für mich ist, ob die alte keyaktivierungsseite dann auch noch geht oder ob die ins leere läuft



gehen is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

also wenn sie s diesmal nicht packen wirds echt peinlich.
ich meine ihre ausrede der andrang sei höher gewesen als erwarten ist schon lachhaft. schlieslich haben sie den ausstoß von beta keys freigegeben, inkl. Menge der Keys.
aber, ein 2tes datum anzugeben und das wieder nicht zu halten währe unseriös und erbärmlich..

also goa team strengt euch an.

Eine chance geb ich euch noch


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das klappt alles und man kann wenigstens seinen key registrieren

da ich ja gestern 12 std gebraucht hab um mich zu registrieren hoff ich das das schneller geht heute xD


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

naja, wenn die neue halt auch geht^^ ich weiß was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Wie gut das ich eine Uhr hab die ihre Zeit direkt vom Sateliten bekommt. Somait habe ich immer die GENAUER Uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

10 min noch...ich hoffe das beste


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

wird es bei uns nicht eh erst 17 uhr sein ? zeitverschiebung usw ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Dat wird eh wieder nix, weil sich jetzt wieder tausende auf die Seite stürzen^^


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> wird es bei uns nicht eh erst 17 uhr sein ? zeitverschiebung usw ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ehm nein!


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

Naja ich denke nicht das die neue seite den Ansturm um 16 Uhr verarbeiten kann. Aber wenns klappt dann mal Thumbs up! Wäre auf jeden Fall mal schön wenn was klappen würde.

Wird 414 uns auch hier treu bleiben???


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> wird es bei uns nicht eh erst 17 uhr sein ? zeitverschiebung usw ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeitverschiebung hat heute Pause.


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

dass hab ich mich auch schon gefragt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HurricaneX (8. September 2008)

meine progrose:

neue seite kommt erst gegen 19 uhr, weil die ganzen inder unter dem druck die neue seite programmeiren zu müssen teilweise geplatzt sind

um 19:02 Uhr wieder totalcrash

23:00 Uhr "sorry von der geschäftsführerin: ich kam gerade aus dem nagelstudio als ich erfahren habe...blabla..sorry..blabla"


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Denkt dran, wir haben GMT+1.

Wird wohl 17 Uhr werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

na gut wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

die muss heute mal pause machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will jetzt endlich zocken !^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Denkt dran, wir haben GMT+1.
> 
> Wird wohl 17 Uhr werden
> 
> ...


glaub nicht ads sie so was dummes nochmal machen und vergessen die uhrzeit um zurechnen...obwohl diesmal haben sie mez dazugeschrieben ich versuch auf jedenfall schonmal um 16Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varjooz (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ehm nein!



Ehm, eigentlich doch, wir haben hier MESZ und ned MEZ. Also wenn mans genau nimmt ists 17 Uhr bei uns. Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass die MESZ meinen...


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Denkt dran, wir haben GMT+1.
> 
> Wird wohl 17 Uhr werden
> 
> ...



16:00 MEZ = Mitteleuropäische Zeitzone 

= 16:00!!


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

aber schon ziemlich unpraktisch das sie das auf der mitteleuropäischen zeit posten und nich auf unserer mez +1  

komischer eier


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Wer wettet mit das es NICHT bringen wird?


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. September 2008)

Glaube kaum, dass es 17 Uhr wird. Bzw. glaube ich dass es 17 uhr wird, die Programmierer aber 16 uhr meine. Schließlich ist das die deutsche Site, ergo werden die sich ja wohl auf Deutschland eingestellt haben^^


----------



## HurricaneX (8. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Dat wird eh wieder nix, weil sich jetzt wieder tausende auf die Seite stürzen^^


hm..berechtigte frage, wir haben gmt +1....hmmm..


----------



## calfi (8. September 2008)

in der ankündigung heißt es allerdings MEZ, also bei uns 16.00 Uhr... Sprich 6 Minuten ^^


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

kamirez schrieb:


> die muss heute mal pause machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe, dann musst noch auf die schnelle Umziehen...


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

Argh die Sommerzeit ignoriert


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> 23:00 Uhr "sorry von der geschäftsführerin: ich kam gerade aus dem nagelstudio als ich erfahren habe...blabla..sorry..blabla"



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulrage-DSH (8. September 2008)

Die Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ, engl. Central European Time, CET) ist eine für Teile Europas und Afrikas, unter anderem für Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz gültige Zeitzone. Sie entspricht der mittleren Sonnenzeit des 15. Längengrads östlich von Greenwich. Ihre Differenz zur Weltzeit UTC beträgt +1 Stunde. Die Differenz der Mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit (MESZ, engl. CEST) zur Weltzeit beträgt hingegen +2 Stunden; sie entspricht also der mittleren Sonnenzeit des 30. Längengrads.


Also in 7 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Fehler schrieb:


> 16:00 MEZ = Mitteleuropäische Zeitzone
> 
> = 16:00!!



Dir is schon klar das es einen Unterschied zwisschen MEZ und unserer momentanen MESZ (Mitteleuropäische SOMMERzeit) gibt?


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Um die sache mit der Zeit ein wenig aufzuklären.

MEZ = Mittel Europäische Zeit
CET = Central European Time

das ist das selbe also überlegt euch selbst ob es da eine Zeit verschiebung gibt.

Wir sind MEZ +1 Zeitzone also gehts um 16 Uhr


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

ist die neue seite eigentlich schon bekannt ?? 
oder läuft dass auch über die war-europe seite ?


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

ja wir haben aber sommerzeit du eimer, das heißt +2, da wirds in normaler mez gepostet, wie soll man die kacke vestehn ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

naja, in den anderen sprachen steht in der news ebenfalls 16:00, mir schwant böses in form von 17:00^^


----------



## gerius (8. September 2008)

wenn ich das game starte kommt folgende fehlermeldung d3dx39 nicht gefunden wurde was soll denn das wieder?


----------



## Eaproditor (8. September 2008)

Ich seh se doch jetzt schon alle F5 spammen! >.< Hoffentlich klappt das auch jetzt...


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wer wettet mit das es NICHT bringen wird?



Um eine Kekspackung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

kamirez schrieb:


> ist die neue seite eigentlich schon bekannt ??
> oder läuft dass auch über die war-europe seite ?




Nein es ist eine geheime seite und der link dazu wird im internet versteckt du must leider die seite hacken um es rauszufinden sonst kommst nicht in die beta....


----------



## HurricaneX (8. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> ja wir haben aber sommerzeit du eimer, das heißt +2, da wirds in normaler mez gepostet, wie soll man die kacke vestehn ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UUUAAAAHHH!

btw. noch 1 minute!!!

Countdown!!!


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> ja wir haben aber sommerzeit du eimer, das heißt +2, da wirds in normaler mez gepostet, wie soll man die kacke vestehn ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die meine in 3 Minuten! Obs dann geht ist allerdings was anderes....


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

gerius schrieb:


> wenn ich das game starte kommt folgende fehlermeldung d3dx39 nicht gefunden wurde was soll denn das wieder?


 hol dir die dll ausem inet


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Um die sache mit der Zeit ein wenig aufzuklären.
> 
> MEZ = Mittel Europäische Zeit
> CET = Central European Time
> ...


Obs geht weißt du nicht.^^


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

wer hätte es gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

gerius schrieb:


> wenn ich das game starte kommt folgende fehlermeldung d3dx39 nicht gefunden wurde was soll denn das wieder?


DIrect X updaten.


----------



## Snib (8. September 2008)

die frage is nur 16.00 deutsche zeit oder irische.....


----------



## gerius (8. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> hol dir die dll ausem inet


woher bekomm ich die genau?bitte per pn link  thx geri


----------



## Lumpi667 (8. September 2008)

Naja, Sonntag sagten sie ja auch 8:30 GMT und meinten BST. Für GOA scheint es keien Sommerzeit zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

2 min bis zur Enttäuschung ^^


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

haha witzbold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

bei mir ists schon 2 nach  geht nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt: "Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ ".... D.h. wie es da steht 16:00, falls ihr irgendne andere Zeitrechnung habt und in eurer eigenen Welt lebt jaaa dann 17:00! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

gerius schrieb:


> wenn ich das game starte kommt folgende fehlermeldung d3dx39 nicht gefunden wurde was soll denn das wieder?



Wie schon oft gepostet:

Installier Directx einfach die neuste Version.


----------



## Bujan (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> naja, in den anderen sprachen steht in der news ebenfalls 16:00, mir schwant böses in form von 17:00^^


guck besser im spanisch steht 15


----------



## Soulrage-DSH (8. September 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Naja, Sonntag sagten sie ja auch 8:30 GMT und meinten BST. Für GOA scheint es keien Sommerzeit zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wir sind aber GMT+1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen stimmt das so schon.


----------



## hausomat (8. September 2008)

ich orakel mal: 16 uhr wird nix gehen^^


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> 2 min bis zur Enttäuschung ^^



lol ^^


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

oh gott, die seite is ja schon wieder so lahm...


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

16 Uhr


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Nein es ist eine geheime seite und der link dazu wird im internet versteckt du must leider die seite hacken um es rauszufinden sonst kommst nicht in die beta....


Haha, ich hät mich fast totgelacht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Neue Seite neues Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

Wird auch nich besser wenn alle gleichzeitig drauf zu greifen also wartet alle mal 10 min bis ich drin bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Hat wer ne f5 taste???? meine ist tot x)


----------



## Mitril99 (8. September 2008)

wir werden 2 tage open beta dann 3 tage server down dann 2 tage start probleme dann irgendwann in 2 wochen läufts normal.....


----------



## Lothirac (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> oh gott, die seite is ja schon wieder so lahm...



Lahm weil tausende auf Ihrer F5-Taste herumhämmern.....


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

ich sag den ansturm wird die seite auch nicht aushalten


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Und ta-da nix is xD


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Benutzt deinen Mauszeiger ^.^


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

*also wenn das nichts wird... kommt so langsam das "ich fühle mich verarscht"-gefühl hoch.
und das kann ich ganz und garnicht leiden.*


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Noch geht nichts ..


----------



## mampfel (8. September 2008)

bei mir  geht nix


----------



## hausomat (8. September 2008)

lael ihr opfer -.-


----------



## Chunthoor (8. September 2008)

Leute .. es ist doch indessen eigentlich egal ob es 16, 17 oder 23 Uhr wird ... früher oder später wird es schon laufen und dann haben wir es hoffentlich überstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hat wer ne f5 taste???? meine ist tot x)



Probiers mit Strg+R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eaproditor (8. September 2008)

Ok, sie seite kommt doch erst in 10 Stunden... (hinte de hint hint ... amcht euch ab xD )


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Benutzt deinen Mauszeiger ^.^



Nein eine F5 Taste ist pro Refresher equipt ich kann da doch jetzt net denken mit ner maus mithalten zu können =P


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Huhuu,
alle, die nur noch Ihren Key registrieren müssen, können das http://dmtrk.com/E0-4DJ-35TNG-M76-1/c.aspx hier tun.

LG Eternita


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Probiers mit Strg+R
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD yeahr gut zu wissen


----------



## Aldali (8. September 2008)

16.01 --> bei mir tut sich nichts!! Damn!!


----------



## Naphiela (8. September 2008)

In der ruhe liegt die Kraft sagte mal ein weiser Mann.


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

Login derzeit nicht möglich -.-


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Huhuu,
> alle, die nur noch Ihren Key registrieren müssen, können das http://dmtrk.com/E0-4DJ-35TNG-M76-1/c.aspx hier tun.
> 
> LG Eternita



Dazu sag ich jetzt mal NEIN!

Edit: Und reported!


----------



## Pleyer15 (8. September 2008)

Naphiela schrieb:


> In der ruhe liegt die Kraft sagte mal ein weiser Mann.


will aber nich warten, will spielen ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

Piep , piep ,piep wir ham uns alle lieb!

warten ...


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

mhh wohl doch 17 uhr...


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich jetzt mal NEIN!


me²


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Seite down^^


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

seite läuft super aber irgendwie bestätigt der da nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

es is auch nicht von 16 uhr unserer zeitrechnung (MESZ) die rede, sondern von 16 uhr MEZ
das heißt dass es erst um 17 uhr MESZ gehen wird...


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Huhuu,
> alle, die nur noch Ihren Key registrieren müssen, können das http://dmtrk.com/E0-4DJ-35TNG-M76-1/c.aspx hier tun.
> 
> LG Eternita


Was soll das bitte?


----------



## Hocke (8. September 2008)

Läuft ja wie geschmiert bei denen...so wirklich konnte ich es eh nicht glauben!
Geträumt habe ich, ja...aber daran geglaubt...NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Edit:


> Jörmungand: es is auch nicht von 16 uhr unserer zeitrechnung (MESZ) die rede, sondern von 16 uhr MEZ
> das heißt dass es erst um 17 uhr MESZ gehen wird...



Ja gut, das sollte man bedenken!


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Warum muss ich genau heute nichts zu tun haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

neueste news: Da es gegen 16:00 MEZ zu extremen Zugriffen auf unserer Seite kam, ist die Datenbank unter der enormen Last zusammengebrochen. Unsere Techniker arbeiten derzeit an dem Problem und wir hoffen, den Service möglichst bald wieder zur Verfügung stellen zu können.


----------



## Mitril99 (8. September 2008)

glaubt mir das wird heut auch nix weil dann nachher, sollte alles gehn , die server den ansturm nich packen und man sich nicht ins game einloggen kann!!!
ganz normaler wahnsinn eines Online rollenspiels


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Eine asychnrone Nachbearbeitung.. Geil.. Wieviele Chinesen heute unsere Beta Accounts aktivieren werden..


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Huhuu,
> alle, die nur noch Ihren Key registrieren müssen, können das http://dmtrk.com/E0-4DJ-35TNG-M76-1/c.aspx hier tun.
> 
> LG Eternita



Ist das echt oder XSS? Oo


----------



## Eaproditor (8. September 2008)

Kennt jmd en gutes Minispiel zum zeitvertreib? ^^


----------



## Das_Baum (8. September 2008)

chillt mal ne minute


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

Valax schrieb:


> Eine asychnrone Nachbearbeitung.. Geil.. Wieviele Chinesen heute unsere Beta Accounts aktivieren werden..



Hey es geht immer noch nicht !!!


----------



## Solbara (8. September 2008)

Leute Leute... wenn ihr alle mal aufmerksam gelesen hättet, hättet ihr gemerkt, das eine neue REGISTRIERSEITE online geht, mehr nicht... und die ist bekanntlich unter:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de

zu finden...

GL HF 

Solbara


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/

Übrigens der Link wo man zwar Sachen eigneben kann aber dannach nur mehr das Rad am drehen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich jetzt mal NEIN!
> 
> Edit: Und reported!



Witzigerweise leitet einen dieser Link auf die WAR-Seite weiter zu einem Formular.


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

Da steht aber 16 Uhr MEZ das ist erst in ner stunde!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

denek wird wohl erst 17:00 sein schade aber realistisch da zeitverschiebung


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

17 Uhr wirds wohl wieder gehen und ich denke dann wird alles klappen weil Sie aus dem gestrigen Tag gelernt haben und sich so ein Debakel auf den Servern nicht leisten können / wollen


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> es is auch nicht von 16 uhr unserer zeitrechnung (MESZ) die rede, sondern von 16 uhr MEZ
> das heißt dass es erst um 17 uhr MESZ gehen wird...



Ich denke, dass dies die richtige Erklärung ist. Erinnern wir uns alle an die Ansage, dass um 8.30 die Accounts eröffnet werden können. Letztendlich war es bei uns 9.30. Also habt geduldt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawn(85) (8. September 2008)

Jetzt is es 16:05 und nix tut sich!

War ja klar *g*


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> Kennt jmd en gutes Minispiel zum zeitvertreib? ^^



tetris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... oder auch verschiedene seiten mousebreaker.com oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (darf man solceh seiten hier angeben?^^)


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

man man ich muss gleich weg, lasst mich wenigenstens den patcher starten^^


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

Vllt lernen Sie auch daraus und posten demnächst nur für uns die MESZ Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

jaja, zeitrechnung ist echt mal schwer! Früher wo alles nur im Inland verkauft wurde, da war das noch anders, da gabs ja nur eine Zeit ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

ZEITVERSCHIEBUNG FTW!!


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

wie ich sagte 17 uhr, aber erst alle glauben nachdem um 16 uhr nichts geschehen ist, super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Es war 16.00 und um 16.00 ging die neue Seite Online

Naemlich: http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Whitman (8. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> Kennt jmd en gutes Minispiel zum zeitvertreib? ^^



http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html

Du musst ein/en Virus/Bakterium/Parasiten züchten und damit die Menschheit vernichten.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/

keine ahnung was ihr habt bei mir kommt das neue anmeldeformular 

nur das bei mir ne fehlermeldun gkommt -_-

das mein code noch nicht aktiviert sei -_-


----------



## Domme (8. September 2008)

Die News wurde um 13:30 Uhr MEZ geschrieben und da war es bei uns ebenfalls 13:30 Uhr ... und, schimmerts ??


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

aus lauter vorfreude schau ich mir nochmal alles klassen und rassen an obwohl ich schon weiß was ich nehmen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitteleurop%C3%A4ische_Zeit*

also wir sind scho in der mez...


----------



## Das_Baum (8. September 2008)

http://www.joerg-kammermann.de/Zeitdefinit...definitionx.htm

hört sich doch schlüßig an


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

egal was hier für links gepostet werden das is alles schwachsinn. und evt i euer beta key dann au weg. ihr habt schon recht das das so ab 17 uhr gehn wird. und zu dem richtigen link der seite. entweder wird man weitergeleitet von war-europe.com oder in den offi news wird nen link sein alos schaut lieber da nach als euch auf iwas zu verlassen.

PS: dies soll nur eine warnung sien damit keine keys gestohlen werden von leuten ide schon 24std warten.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. September 2008)

es kommt mir langsam so vor wie bei WoW^^ wenn wartungsarbeiten sind , werden auch solche thema im Forum gestellt einfach mal bissen geduld lutzs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (8. September 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/
> 
> keine ahnung was ihr habt bei mir kommt das neue anmeldeformular
> 
> ...



0 mit O vertauscht o.Ä.? War bei mir auch der Fall.


----------



## Black_Hawk (8. September 2008)

16:00 MEZ naja... wer sind jetzt 16:08 und es tut sich nichts -.- Also ich finde wenn man ne Beta ankündigt soll man kuken damit alles zum Datum funktionnier...
Bei RA3 Beta und Tabula Rasa Beta gab es net soviele Probs...


----------



## Hunter.Fox (8. September 2008)

HA scheiße sie habens geschafft bei mir gehts -_-

krass endlich!!!


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Das Problem ist nur, dass der von euch angegebene Link nicht funktioniert. Sonst würde hier wohl niemand mehr sitzen und schreiben.


----------



## Mitril99 (8. September 2008)

und was soll uns die seite bringen wenn ich noch nicht mal registriert bin?????


damn GOA


----------



## con1acs (8. September 2008)

also bei mir kommt immer anmeldung nicht möglich etc.....


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

ja nur bringt die seite nicht viel
da sich da das rad stundenlang dreht und mehr nicht...


----------



## sh4k3 (8. September 2008)

,,16 Uhr wieder Registrieren möglich, neue Registrierseite."


Witz des Tages


----------



## zarandi (8. September 2008)

Also ich bin irgendwie dahin gekommen das ich meinen Key eingeben darf Oo. Aber das Rad dreht sich schon seit 5min.


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

MEZzoMIX?


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Domme schrieb:


> Die News wurde um 13:30 Uhr MEZ geschrieben und da war es bei uns ebenfalls 13:30 Uhr ... und, schimmerts ??


wenn aber dransteht MEZ(GMT) und ned GMT+1


----------



## Drakenx (8. September 2008)

derfabi schrieb:


> Da steht aber 16 Uhr MEZ das ist erst in ner stunde!




na Du bist ja ein Nappo  ;-)

MEZ = Mitteleuropäische Zeit

wir sind in der Mitteleuropäischen Zeit

Wenn da was gestanden hätte von GMT dann wäre das 17 Uhr.....


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

mhmmwas den nun ?


----------



## Hunter.Fox (8. September 2008)

JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wars bei mir

o mit O vertauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich bei PC0B

subba subba funktioniert endlich ^^ 

alles online und die anmeldung geht krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/?dm_i=E0$4D...#/myproductkey/

Probierts mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

die seiten zum key aktivieren fällt euch da nichts auf??es fehlt was entscheidendes... MAN KAN NICHT BESTÄTIGEN omg da postets ihr 100 mal obwohls 0 bringt


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> ja nur bringt die seite nicht viel
> da sich da das rad stundenlang dreht und mehr nicht...




das is so wenn 10000 leute das gleichzeitig machen


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

jepp ....


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Funktioniert einwandfrei....haben sie es also doch noch gebacken bekommen....fein.


----------



## Lintagard (8. September 2008)

...und das Rad dreht sich fröhlich.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> na Du bist ja ein Nappo  ;-)
> 
> MEZ = Mitteleuropäische Zeit
> 
> ...


omg 
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20070205185315


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Hm das Rad dreht sich die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

Die Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ, engl. Central European Time, CET) ist eine für Teile Europas und Afrikas, unter anderem für Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz gültige Zeitzone.

also wird es nicht 17uhr jedenfalls nicht beabsichtigt xD


----------



## Rem (8. September 2008)

da steht "so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen" da steht nix von MEZ. Und der regMail-Link funktioniert definitiv nicht. Ich werde weitergeleitet nach http://www.war-europe.com/?error=11x03


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

Ob jetzt um 17 Uhr oder 16 Uhr, es scheint alles darauf hinzuweisen, dass heute der langersehnte OpenBeta start ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin optimistisch und freue mich total auf warhammer und besonders meinen ersten login mit meinem ersten char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hallodrie (8. September 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> na Du bist ja ein Nappo  ;-)
> 
> MEZ = Mitteleuropäische Zeit
> 
> ...



wir sind aber momentan in der MESZ, nicht in der MEZ...


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

und noch was an alle flamer. Die leute von GOA tuen ihr bestmögliches, das glaube ich auch nur deswegen bruach man nich andauernd rumwhinen. Hey für open beta habt ihr kein cent bezahlt entweder habt ihrs durch pre order oder durch verlosung also an alle flamer..... MOWL


----------



## Soulrage-DSH (8. September 2008)

Löscht eure Cookies und geht auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/

Da ist die neue Registrierungsseite, registrier mich grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




// Also war 16 Uhr MEZ schon richtig.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (8. September 2008)

ja find ich auch


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

_...Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr *MEZ *..._


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Mein Rad dreht und dreht sich ;S


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/?dm_i=E0$4D...#/myproductkey/


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

er überprüft hahahahaha


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

drih , drah , drehe mann! schau wie sich das rädchen drehen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

Bei mir baut sich die seite nicht mal auf !!!!!!!


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Für alle noobs die die Zeitverschiebung ned blicken http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MEZ


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich jetzt mal NEIN!
> 
> Edit: Und reported!




*hust*

Ich habe den Link aus der Bestätigungsmail der Preorder.
Also mal immer schön freundlich bleiben und den Ball flachhalten...

LG Eternita


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

bie mir wird da gar nichts angezeigt nur schwarzer bildschirm


----------



## Eaproditor (8. September 2008)

Fehler schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/?dm_i=E0$4D...#/myproductkey/
> 
> Probierts mal hier
> 
> ...



Dummerweise ist die Seite bei mir komplett schwarz O.o


----------



## Patso (8. September 2008)

also grAD eben geht bei mir noch nix naja mal weiterversuchen bestimmt mach ich was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulrage-DSH (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Oo......bin bei 1ner minute rad drehen was bietet ihr???


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Ich hab hier 2 Emails mit dem link aber keine davon funktioniert, also was geht bei euch bitte??


----------



## Zockerface (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir sieht da alles aus wie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie die neue seite heisen soll weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Es dreht sich und dreht sich....


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

equinoxxx schrieb:


> ich bin optimistisch und freue mich total auf warhammer und besonders meinen ersten login mit meinem ersten char
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jap das Menü zum Char erstellen gefällt mir besonders gut 

lasst uns  hoffen das es klappt


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

3 Min Rad drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (8. September 2008)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das gerade ~100.000 leute auf ihren bildschirm starren und einen kleinen rad beim drehen zugucken ...
es dreht sich und es dreht sich, bis zur unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter >.>


----------



## Krimdor (8. September 2008)

wieso steht bei mir immernoch,dass die registrierung/der login nicht möglich ist??

hoffe auf schnelle antwort


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

wenn irh die new lesen würdet steht in den offi news das e paar mins dauert. und klar bei nem overflood von so vielen das dann wieder alles langsamer abgeht


----------



## Mitril99 (8. September 2008)

Soulrage-DSH schrieb:


> Löscht eure Cookies und geht auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/
> 
> Da ist die neue Registrierungsseite, registrier mich grade
> 
> ...


und wo klickst du auf "weiter"????


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

dreht sich ne ganze weile lol


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

mit firefox bekomm ich auch nur ne schwarze seite. mit IE gehts. bzw. man kommt auf die key-eingabe seite und zum rädchen.

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

krieg nen DREHWURM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wérath (8. September 2008)

komisch, bei mir wird das Captcha nie angezeigt...da steht nur "an error occured". MIST!^^


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Es dreht sich und dreht sich....



Tanzen wir so lang sich das rad unserer liebe dreht ? ^.^ *hand hin halt*


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Mein Rad dreht und dreht sich ;S




meins auch....ich such in der zeit wo ich warten muss einfach mal den hamster in diesem ding


----------



## Nanimo (8. September 2008)

Hm, super er läd mal wieder nur den Header und mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (8. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Ich hab hier 2 Emails mit dem link aber keine davon funktioniert, also was geht bei euch bitte??



*lacht sich grad nen Ast*

Ja, bei der Nachricht dacht ich "Sie werden doch nicht die mistigen flashs rausnehmen bis der ärgste Ansturm vorüber ist? Hm, die hat bestimmt der Sohnemann von der CEO-Dame gemacht, damit sind die sakrosankt, und wenn sich bis 2011 keiner anmelden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Irgendwie sind alle hier geposteten Links unterschiedlich....ich wär da mal ein wenig vorsichtiger!


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Glücksrad is back! <3


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Toll hab schon nen Account und kann net einloggen... -.-


----------



## Necrolord (8. September 2008)

Ich war mal so frei es für euch raus zu suchen....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitteleurop%C3%A4ische_Zeit

guckt da mal rein und keiner von euch wird mehr behaupten das es erst um 17:00 uhr soweit ist...


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

Ringel ringel reihe

das teil hört nich auf sich zu drehen xD


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Mein Rad dreht seit 16.00 => 14 Minuten..


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

bei mir steht immer noch das weder einloggen geht noch registrierung...ich kapiers nicht..weder mit firefox noch chrome (!) bei jemanden auch so oder weiß zufällig worans liegt außer das alles noch nicht fertig sein könnte und blablabala? komischerweise drehen sich ja räder von manchen leuten....


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

leute glaubt mir, das ist ne verarsche^^ das wird heute auch nix


----------



## Mathras (8. September 2008)

Also ihr müsst browser Cache und Cookies usw alles löschen, dann geht es!

Allerdings wie es scheint nur für bereits registrierte user, da man dort seinen login angeben soll....


----------



## Bratiboy (8. September 2008)

solang das läuft geh ich essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wird schon


----------



## Scorpio (8. September 2008)

läuft. mal abwarten.


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

Zählt jemand die Umdrehungen? :E mir ist langweilig


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

sind jetz alle mim rädchen in ner warteschleife? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazzz (8. September 2008)

also ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ jetzt die Seite wo man sich regestrieren kann?


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Tanzen wir so lang sich das rad unserer liebe dreht ? ^.^ *hand hin halt*



*hand in hand* immer im Kreis und immer weiter bis zum 414


----------



## Lumpi667 (8. September 2008)

wenigstens keine 300, 414 oder 1103 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und schick aussehen tut das rad ja...


----------



## Naphiela (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Tanzen wir so lang sich das rad unserer liebe dreht ? ^.^ *hand hin halt*



*hand nimm* *tanz*


----------



## Backone (8. September 2008)

man man die seite fürn beta key is ja schön un gut aber wer wie ich seinen acc nicht bestätigen kann weil der beigelegte link der emal net funzt is das schon sche..


----------



## Zockerface (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir steht immer noch Registrierung derzeit nicht möglich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir mal einer nen Link schiken?


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Wie alle wieder am "Rad drehen", herrlich :-) Zum Glück war ich schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

huch ... buffed laggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

1. auf der seite geht einoogen nciht, udn mit intrnert explorer auch net ... und der link geht auch net


----------



## con1acs (8. September 2008)

Also leute ich verstehs nicht alle sagen hier ja es klappt bei mir kommt immer login nicht möglich

oder registrierung nicht möglich was ist denn nun?


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

Ich hab angst das nach ner halben stunde steht 414 owned...


----------



## Black_Hawk (8. September 2008)

lol und das Rad dreht sich... und die Sonne schein ein scheiss online tag aber ein schöner tag in Luxemburg =D


----------



## Galak (8. September 2008)

Mathras schrieb:


> Also ihr müsst browser Cache und Cookies usw alles löschen, dann geht es!
> 
> Allerdings wie es scheint nur für bereits registrierte user, da man dort seinen login angeben soll....




ganz genau und ich schau weiter in die röhre....


----------



## Blood80 (8. September 2008)

Oh man wird heut wohl mal wieder nix...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man man man..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3nn!X (8. September 2008)

Hallo Leute , 

ich hab mal eine frage zum beta client downloader. Und zwar ...ich hab bei 56 % den download abgebrochen und die Daten gespeichert  , also auf das "ja" kästchen geklickt . Nachdem ich den client wieder gestartet hatte , fing der download wieder bei 1 % an .. zählt das jetzt die restlichen 44% von 1 hoch oder ist der rest gelöscht und es geht wieder von 1% auf 100 % ?

danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

warhammer logo mit schwarzem bildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind alle hier geposteten Links unterschiedlich....ich wär da mal ein wenig vorsichtiger!



dentus gib selber ein www.war-europe.com/myproductkey so biste 100% auf der richtigen warseite


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

so hab grad mein key eingegeben havefun^^
edit: rad dreht sich aber noch^^


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Scorpio schrieb:


> läuft. mal abwarten.



Key eingeben, dann kommt der Button. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

*und es dreht sich... im kreis und weiter und weiter und weiter...*


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Einfach mit der Maus dem rad folgen, eine seeehr gute Beschäftigung !


----------



## Eaproditor (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir hats mit Firefox nicht gefunzt, aber dafür mit Opera, kA ob es daran liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

ich versuch einfach mal mich selber zu hypnotisieren, wenn ich immer auf das rädchen starr


----------



## Soulrage-DSH (8. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> ich hab mal eine frage zum beta client downloader. Und zwar ...ich hab bei 56 % den download abgebrochen und die Daten gespeichert  , also auf das "ja" kästchen geklickt . Nachdem ich den client wieder gestartet hatte , fing der download wieder bei 1 % an .. zählt das jetzt die restlichen 44% von 1 hoch oder ist der rest gelöscht und es geht wieder von 1% auf 100 % ?
> 
> ...




Glaub der fängt komplett neu an also bei 1% von 100% , stand glaub mal irgendwo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Also, mit dem Internet Explorer komme ich auf die Seite, allerdings sagt er mir dauernd einen Error beim bestätigen an.


----------



## arikakun (8. September 2008)

*dreh dreh dreh* ich krieg nen drehwurm )=
ich hasse warten^^


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> ich hab mal eine frage zum beta client downloader. Und zwar ...ich hab bei 56 % den download abgebrochen und die Daten gespeichert  , also auf das "ja" kästchen geklickt . Nachdem ich den client wieder gestartet hatte , fing der download wieder bei 1 % an .. zählt das jetzt die restlichen 44% von 1 hoch oder ist der rest gelöscht und es geht wieder von 1% auf 100 % ?
> 
> ...


check doch einfach mal den ordner bevor du fragst, hm?


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

abwarten wies nachher im startgebiet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skipan (8. September 2008)

natoll wenn ich meinen key registrieren will steht beim loginfenster als fehler "Das Format deines Logins ist ungültig"


----------



## Ghymalen (8. September 2008)

Dreh Baby Dreh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naphiela (8. September 2008)

Mein Rad hat sich gerade 1013 mal gedreht...


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> ich hab mal eine frage zum beta client downloader. Und zwar ...ich hab bei 56 % den download abgebrochen und die Daten gespeichert  , also auf das "ja" kästchen geklickt . Nachdem ich den client wieder gestartet hatte , fing der download wieder bei 1 % an .. zählt das jetzt die restlichen 44% von 1 hoch oder ist der rest gelöscht und es geht wieder von 1% auf 100 % ?
> 
> ...


jetzt ises neu^^


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Code 1013 xD


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Skipan schrieb:


> natoll wenn ich meinen key registrieren will steht beim loginfenster als fehler "Das Format deines Logins ist ungültig"



alles klein schreiben xD


----------



## Lintagard (8. September 2008)

Das Rädchen wird doch irgendwann müde oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Moin,
ich begrüße alle von gestern Abend bzw. heute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir geht grad noch garnix. Denke aber das ich heute dann irgendwo rumlaufen werde :>


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

auch wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte. es is doch angenehmer es hat den anschein es tut sich was als wie dauernde fehlermeldungen ^^


----------



## arikakun (8. September 2008)

och ich geb die hoffnung auf *schnief*


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

nehmt einfach opera dafür damit habt ihr keine errors


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

also ich habe auf der neuen seite nur die überschrift warhammer blbla un der rest ist schwarz -.-


----------



## AngelusMortifer (8. September 2008)

mal ganz nebenbei 16uhr mez... müsste bei uns doch eh mez+1 sein oder? also 17uhr


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Ich dreh am Rad alter


----------



## Chiril (8. September 2008)

Bei wem sich das Rad nicht aufhört zu drehen, einfach mal emails checken, mein rad dreht sich noch und der account ist für die beta schon registriert.


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> *und es dreht sich... im kreis und weiter und weiter und weiter...*


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Lol es ist 16 uhr durch

"Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

Hallo fehler 1227...


----------



## Clarion (8. September 2008)

endlich key eingeben können. aber das rd dreht sich als wenn 414 dran dreht. es passiert einfach nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

versucht mal die augen entgegengesetzt dem rad zu drehen is garnich so leicht. nur past auf augenkrampf o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

ok jetzt komtm bei mri ne fehler meldung code : 1227...


----------



## Mitril99 (8. September 2008)

Fehler 1227 bei mir ich dreh am Rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

Eine Frage :-D Mein Rad dreht sich nun seid ca 5 Minuten, wielange dauert das ca ?^^


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Mal gucken wie lange es sich dreht...


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> mal ganz nebenbei 16uhr mez... müsste bei uns doch eh mez+1 sein oder? also 17uhr


eigentlich schon aber irwie scheints zu gehn
p.s. ich werd danach auf war-europe.de weitergeleitet


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

ähm lol wo soll den der bestätigungsbutton sein??hä

habs mitt google opra firefox und nun mit ie ausprobiert finde keinen


----------



## !c3crush3r (8. September 2008)

Error 711 o.O Die haben wohl nur neue Error-Nummern hinzugefügt -.-'


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

bin ichjetzt registriert oder net ???


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Lol es ist 16 uhr durch
> 
> "Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."


http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de 

Versuch den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Lol es ist 16 uhr durch
> 
> "Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."




du verschläfst auch alles oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir geht garnichts.


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

ach chade wieso nich 1337? dann gäbs wenigstens noch was zu lachen^^


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

was ist das getzt 1227 -.- aaaaa ich töte heute noch jemanden


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

dreht sich aber immer noch^^


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> lol und das Rad dreht sich... und die Sonne schein ein scheiss online tag aber ein schöner tag in Luxemburg =D



oh ja hier in luxemburg ist das wetter schön und mein rad dreht auch...weis wer wie lange das dreht bis 414 oder so kommt xD nee scherz weis wer wie lange das ung. dreht bis was passiert?


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Lol es ist 16 uhr durch
> 
> "Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."




bei mir auch!! hatte vorhin schon gefragt ob das bei jemandem so ist aber keiner hat was gesagt .. maaaaaaaaaaan wie ich das alles hasse


----------



## Black_Hawk (8. September 2008)

LOL WASN NUN CODE 1227?


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ähm lol wo soll den der bestätigungsbutton sein??hä
> 
> habs mitt google opra firefox und nun mit ie ausprobiert finde keinen



erscheint erst wenn du alle daten eingegeben hast.


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

Bei mir ist immer noch login derzeit nicht möglich ich wäre froh wenn sich mein rad drehen würde


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

ich will auch dass mein rad dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir sagt er von vornherein dass das einloggen nicht möglich ist  *schluchz*


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> bei mir auch!! hatte vorhin schon gefragt ob das bei jemandem so ist aber keiner hat was gesagt .. maaaaaaaaaaan wie ich das alles hasse




http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Iodun (8. September 2008)

wie sie sehen sehen sie nix ^^


----------



## Chiril (8. September 2008)

EINFACH E-MAILS CHECKEN WÄHREND DAS RAD SICH DREHT, HAB SCHON DIE MAIL BEKOMMEN, OBWOHL SICH DAS RAAD NOCH DREHT!!!!111ELF


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

so jetzt gehts aber ich krieg 1227 was tun ???


----------



## Nerimos (8. September 2008)

Kann mir pls wer sagen, unter welchem link man da jtzt hinkommt zu dem drehenden rad?

Mir scheint nur jene, die sich erst gestern registriert haben kommen da hin.

Läuft das hier jetzt nach dem Motte wer zu spät kommt den belohnt das Leben?


----------



## Elyx (8. September 2008)

dreh dich kleines rädlein brumm


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

dreh dreh dreh dreh...


----------



## guldano (8. September 2008)

fehler 1227! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

same, 1227


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

wir sollten mal ne codesammlung starten mit den einzelnen bedeutungen ^^


----------



## Electricwolf (8. September 2008)

Code 1227^^

naja wenigstens abwechslung Oo


----------



## Arandis (8. September 2008)

Mein Rad dreht sich jetzt seid geschlagenen 11 Minuten bzw. gefühlten 2 Jahren....   ist schon irgendjemand darüber hinausgekommen?


Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## hausomat (8. September 2008)

code 1337!!!!!!!!!!11^^

:OOOOOO


Regt euch nicht auf Kinders....


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

dense schrieb:


> erscheint erst wenn du alle daten eingegeben hast.




jo schön wärs is aber nich


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (8. September 2008)

Was würde Chuck jetzt tun? er hätte sich schon längst seinen eigenen account gehackt und wäre schon auf Level 414...


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

1227 rad dreht kurz error 1227


----------



## Thip (8. September 2008)

code 1227 hmm hatte mich shcon so an 414 gewöhnt xD


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Kann mir pls wer sagen, unter welchem link man da jtzt hinkommt zu dem drehenden rad?
> 
> Mir scheint nur jene, die sich erst gestern registriert haben kommen da hin.
> 
> Läuft das hier jetzt nach dem Motte wer zu spät kommt den belohnt das Leben?




funzt auch nur wenn du schon reg bist:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## HiFischi (8. September 2008)

Allso bei mir kommt mal wieder nee fehler meldung code 1227


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

1227.....................


----------



## d3nn!X (8. September 2008)

wie soll ich denn meinen ordner checken? normal wählt man den speicherort erst aus nachdem die daten fertig runtergeladen wurden? Und wieso löscht er die ganzen daten obwohl ich auf "speichern" gegangen bin ...hab von 9 uhr bis vor ner halben stunde laufen lassen und nun ist alles umsonst...

mfg


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Hmm ich habe gerade einen ungewöhnlichen Bildschirm!
Buch in grünem Kreis, kann aber nix anklicken?


----------



## Wérath (8. September 2008)

juhu, ich hab mich registriert =) naja hatte wohl glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel glück an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Muss man da eig. auch die Email angeben mit der man sich angemeldet hat (den acc) weil ich weiss garnet mehr welche das war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Rad dreht sich noch fleißig.... seit 15min.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

Chiril schrieb:


> EINFACH E-MAILS CHECKEN WÄHREND DAS RAD SICH DREHT, HAB SCHON DIE MAIL BEKOMMEN, OBWOHL SICH DAS RAAD NOCH DREHT!!!!111ELF



ICH HABE NOCH KEINE OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myunjihausen (8. September 2008)

Fehlercode 1227 ^^


----------



## Galak (8. September 2008)

anscheinend kann man jetzt den beta key eingeben. aber ich kann meinen account nicht zu ende registrieren. auch ne möglichkeit zu verhindern das die seite crasht...


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Muss man da eig. auch die Email angeben mit der man sich angemeldet hat (den acc) weil ich weiss garnet mehr welche das war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




yop musste


----------



## me0w (8. September 2008)

ich glaub ich dreh am rad ...
mh obwohl... tut WAR schon für mich ><


----------



## hausomat (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> Hmm ich habe gerade einen ungewöhnlichen Bildschirm!
> Buch in grünem Kreis, kann aber nix anklicken?




Buch in nem grünen Kreis ist success....... fu! :O


----------



## Henning933 (8. September 2008)

1227 -.-´


----------



## DeXTRa (8. September 2008)

Falls ihr euch schonmal registrieren wollt: http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

was bedeutet fehlercode 1227?


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Dreht sich noch ohne Error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab aber auch noch keine Email


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich mir das Rad so anseh,............

Kennt jemand das Buch "In 80 Tagen um die Welt"?

WAR schaffts in 79^^


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

bei mir drehts sichs auch aber schon mal weiter als vor ein paar stunden XD
klappt schon alles leute immer mit der ruhe !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HuntertheBest (8. September 2008)

bei mir sagt er nur das die seite nicht existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   gestern 4 parts geschafft aber will den rest heute eig fertig bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja hoffe das klappt bald, will auch noch n bissl beta daddeln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

bei mir dreht sichs immer noch lol seit 10min^^


----------



## Henning933 (8. September 2008)

me0w schrieb:


> ich glaub ich dreh am rad ...
> mh obwohl... tut WAR schon für mich ><



schlechter witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

ich bin bei dir simoni


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Login derzeit nicht möglich.
Hab den Rechner grad neugestartet und vorher die Cookies gelöscht. Man ich hasse das.


----------



## Mathiis (8. September 2008)

Das Rad dreht sich bis 17 Uhr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obduro (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de

Link anklicken -> Key eingeben -> Prüfen -> War spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat alles geklappt. (Ich war schon registriert)


----------



## Hunter.Fox (8. September 2008)

nope habe keine email .. und rad dreht sich unerschrocken weiter und weiter und weiter udn weiter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RAD DREH DICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DREH DICH DU KLEINES DING DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin mal auf klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Ey ich fahr da gleich hin und mach den ihre Arbeit in 5min selber! Kacknoob-Haufen!


----------



## Prinny (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> bei mir auch!! hatte vorhin schon gefragt ob das bei jemandem so ist aber keiner hat was gesagt .. maaaaaaaaaaan wie ich das alles hasse


Steht doch ganz groß auf der Startseite, dass du dich dazu nicht einloggen musst. Geh einfach auf den Link in der Newsmeldung. Manche sind echt vollkommen verblendet.


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

Die in der vorangegangenen News angekündigte neue Seite für die Registrierung für die Open-Beta-Codes ist jetzt für euch verfügbar. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf unserer Webseite habt - zum Beispiel für unseren Newsletter - dann könnt ihr dort ab sofort euren Code eingeben. Hierfür müsst ihr ggf. erst euren Cache leeren.
Es ist nicht mehr erforderlich, sich im Voraus auf unserer Seite einzuloggen. Für die Aktivierung eures Codes macht ihr folgende Angaben: E-Mail-Adresse eures Accounts, Login, Passwort einschließlich Passwortbestätigung und gebt dann euren Code ein.
Eure Angaben werden gespeichert und anschließend asynchron mit der Datenbank abgeglichen.
Solltet ihr euch bei der Eingabe eurer Daten vertippt haben, erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail, die euch auf diesen Fehler hinweist, ansonsten erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail, die euch mitteilt, dass euer Code aktiviert wurde.

Solltet ihr noch keinen Account auf unserer Seite haben, müssen wir euch weiterhin um Geduld bitten, da die Erstellung von neuen Accounts weiterhin deaktiviert ist.

Wenn ihr euren Account gestern erstellt habt und eine E-Mail mit einem Link zur Aktivierung erhalten habt, müsst ihr erst diesem Link folgen, bevor ihr auf der oben verknüpften Seite euren Code eingeben könnt.

neue news von der hp schaut rein da is der link au anders


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Login derzeit nicht möglich.
> Hab den Rechner grad neugestartet und vorher die Cookies gelöscht. Man ich hasse das.




yop stimmt auch. login server sind noch down


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

WAS TUN MIT 1227 !?!?!?


----------



## Morphus (8. September 2008)

ahhh die aktivevierung ist da!!!! aber fehler 1227 -.-


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Mein Rad dreht scih nun schon seit 15 Minuten..^^

Solangsam macht mir das Angst das ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe.. 

HILFE >_>


----------



## -Ghost- (8. September 2008)

Jawolle 414 oder 1227 -.-* , dabei war ich doch guter Hoffnung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

rad dreht sich..aber immerhin besser als gestren


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

die seite wurde gehackt ... und sie haben jetzt eure acc daten und euren key! das email fach zu ändern bzw direkt ins email fach reinzukommen ist ein leichtes! HAHA SCHADE MÄDELZ! =D


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

lol ey es dreht sich imma noch^^


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Das rad in dem einen browser dreht sich und das im anderen gibt mir 1227 mitten ins gesicht-.-


----------



## Henning933 (8. September 2008)

ist ja jetzt schon bei einigen passiert das code 1227 kam. 
kommt der bei euch auch wenn ihr die gültigkeit prüfen wollt? oder beim bestätigen? hab schiss das mein code fürn arsch ist^^


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Lieber ein drehendes Rad als nen Error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (8. September 2008)

1227 error woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Mikroflame (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir gehts^^


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Loginversuch derzeit leider tödlich :/


----------



## Thip (8. September 2008)

JIHAA ich hat wider nen 414!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dawnrider (8. September 2008)

Dumme frage: da steht evtl. cache leeren... wie mach ich das beim ie?


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

hahaha 414 wieder gehabt


----------



## exeleron (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Mein Rad dreht scih nun schon seit 15 Minuten..^^
> 
> Solangsam macht mir das Angst das ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe..
> 
> HILFE >_>



is alles ok nur wenn tauende leute gleichzeitig codes aktiviern gehts os los wie gestern^^ hoffe nur nich so schlimm das wieder nix geht und das man das heut au knicken kann mit zocken.... denke aber heut abend werden fast alle das registriern überstanden haben


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

da steht was von chace löschen, wie tu ich das? :O


----------



## Skipan (8. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> die seite wurde gehackt ... und sie haben jetzt eure acc daten und euren key! das email fach zu ändern bzw direkt ins email fach reinzukommen ist ein leichtes! HAHA SCHADE MÄDELZ! =D



davon träumst du nachts


----------



## d3nn!X (8. September 2008)

Hat denn von euch niemand den client mal beendet oder erfahrungen wieso meine daten jetzt wahrscheinlich gelöscht sind und der download wieder bei 1% anfängt?


----------



## Telkir (8. September 2008)

Hach, das hab' ich mir dann doch anders vorgestellt.


----------



## Phobos2k (8. September 2008)

Ist ja geil jetzt soll es wieder gehn aber er sagt mir jetzt das meine E-Mail schon in benutzung ist aber ich bin seit gestern nicht weiter bekomen als bis zur 3ten seite und dann 414.

Hat jmd ne idee was ich jetzt machen soll ?


----------



## Loki89 (8. September 2008)

ICH KOMM NET MA MEHR AUF DIE VERKACKTE SEITE WEIL SIE WIEDER ABSCHMIERT...LANGSAM IS DIE KACKE AM DAMPFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GESTERN NUR 414 UND JETZT WIEDER SOWAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHH GOA IS NEN BOONHAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarion (8. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> die seite wurde gehackt ... und sie haben jetzt eure acc daten und euren key! das email fach zu ändern bzw direkt ins email fach reinzukommen ist ein leichtes! HAHA SCHADE MÄDELZ! =D



und was bitte wollen die hacker mit dem key? die kommen damit auch niht weiter^^


----------



## pumba_a (8. September 2008)

Bei mir ging es jetzt auch, warte nun nur auf meien Bestätigungsmail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bei denen, wo die Registriegunsseite nicht geht. Versucht mal euch durch die Seite zu reggen die beim Mythicpatcher beim Login ist. (Konto anlegen)


----------



## Prinny (8. September 2008)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> 1227 error woran kann das liegen?


Liegt daran, wenn sie deine Daten noch asynchron abgleichen und du trotzdem nochmal nen Anmeldeantrag per anderem Browserfenster schickst.



Loki89 schrieb:


> ICH KOMM NET MA MEHR AUF DIE VERKACKTE SEITE WEIL SIE WIEDER ABSCHMIERT...LANGSAM IS DIE KACKE AM DAMPFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GESTERN NUR 414 UND JETZT WIEDER SOWAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHH GOA IS NEN BOONHAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich bin nicht sicher of dein Caps-Lock genügt um deinen ärger auszudrücken. Füge mehr "!" und "A"s hinzu.


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

Keep on rollin' rollin' rollin'... What?! Rollin' rollin' rollin', C'mon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

9 Minuten Rädchen...


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

*angst krieg*

NOCH dreht sich mein Rad ohne n 414

AAAAAH >_<


----------



## Thip (8. September 2008)

naja 414 heißt ja nur das zu viele darauf zugreifen


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorye (8. September 2008)

Omfg -.-

Code 1227 ...weiß wer was der bedeutet???????


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsche richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Ach komm ich geh aufs klo und fressen-.- bis dann xD


----------



## Arnorns (8. September 2008)

also wenn ich auf "code eingeben" klicke, komme ich nur wieder auf die startseite, hab also nen loop drin

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

mfg

edit: cache löschen hat geholfen


----------



## Krimdor (8. September 2008)

VERFLUCHT SEI CODE 414!! ICH HASSE IHN ICH VERFLUCHE IHN^^

btw. code eingeben funzt bei mir nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *verzweifel*


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> da steht was von chace löschen, wie tu ich das? :O



internetoptionen - allgemein - dateien löschen


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

jawohl 3 broser offen bei einem dreht das rad beim andren kommt 1227 und beim andren mein alter kumpel 414 gratz


----------



## Myunjihausen (8. September 2008)

Abwechselnd 414 und 1227 - also wenn das mal nicht lustig ist, dann weiss ich auch net ^^


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt immer Login/Reg ist zurzeit gesperrt. -.-


----------



## guldano (8. September 2008)

Code 414 inc!


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

ANTWORTET JETZT MAL EINER VERDAMMTE NOMMAL WAS MAN MIT 1227 MACHEN SOLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Seid ihr alle unfähig?


----------



## Ura1 (8. September 2008)

derfabi schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt immer Login/Reg ist zurzeit gesperrt. -.-




Es geht ja nich um den Login sondern um die Key REgistrierungsseite


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

geh mal duschen...


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

1227 -.-


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

ich kann mich nicht einlogen :<


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ANTWORTET JETZT MAL EINER VERDAMMTE NOMMAL WAS MAN MIT 1227 MACHEN SOLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wurde schon beantwortet siehe oben!


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Ach, die Zahlen 1227 und 414 sind meine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (8. September 2008)

Roll on, roll on ... und es dreht und dreht und dreht und dreht sich seit 20 Minuten ... -.-

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## werlein91 (8. September 2008)

hab eigentlich kein bock mehr zu warten hab schon kopfweh vom drehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinny (8. September 2008)

Nochmal. 1227 kommt wenn ihr in einem browser am "Drehen" seid, und es in einem anderen nocheinmal versucht.


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

wieso habt ihr alle rädschen...ich hab immernoch log in server nicht verfügbar =(


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

derfabi schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt immer Login/Reg ist zurzeit gesperrt. -.-





nicht einloggen!!!!

nutz den link : http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/


----------



## Iodun (8. September 2008)

also bei ist eine nette abwechslung aus 414 u8nd 1227


----------



## Narisa (8. September 2008)

hallo???? warum kann man sich nciht einloggen? scheine ja wohl erst einloggen, dann key eingeben... ich könnte heulen


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

lol wer hat dir den ins hinr geschissen woher zum teufel sollen wir wissen was man bei den fehler cods machen kan das weis nichmal goa zu 100% nochmal versuchen bis es klapt omg


----------



## jooxerl (8. September 2008)

jetzt drehts sich seit 5min^^


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

yeah 15 min drehendes rad und kein fehler und keine e-mail...ich hoffe weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

Prinny schrieb:


> Nochmal. 1227 kommt wenn ihr in einem browser am "Drehen" seid, und es in einem anderen nocheinmal versucht.



nö hab nur firefox offen und hab den fehler immer


----------



## Prinny (8. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> wieso habt ihr alle rädschen...ich hab immernoch log in server nicht verfügbar =(


Weil wir auf www.war-europe.de/#/myprodutkey sind.


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

Ich komm immer nur wieder auf die startseite -.-


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Kann natürlich sein,das die Flachköppe sich wieder mit der Zeit geirrt haben und es erst um 17:00 kommt


----------



## Kilkarathos (8. September 2008)

der nimmt meinen key nich an wisst ihr warum?


----------



## Sin (8. September 2008)

Gnihihiii... bin atm lvl 8 und mach ne runde rvr...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

"Jawolle 414 oder 1227"

ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

Mein rad dreht und dreht sich 

















ICH GLAUBE ES JAGT SEINEN SCHWANZ xD


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

*sofern sie noch keine email erhalten haben, die sie dazu auffordert, sollten sie nicht versuchen den code erneut bestätigen zu lassen*

also bitte, lasst die jungs das erstmal abarbeiten bevor ihr sie zuspamt


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> "Jawolle 414 oder 1227"
> 
> ich auch
> 
> ...



same 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Nochmal für alle *NICHT EINLOGGEN* sondern den Link aus der News nehmen!


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE BLINDFISCHE : IHR MÜSST EUCH NICHT EINLOGGEN; SONDERN AUF DER BETAKEY REGISTRIERUNGSSEITE LEDIGLICH EURE ACCOUNT DATEN + KEY EINGEBEN!!!!


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

eine schöne aktivität, mit der man so den tag verbringen kann =D


----------



## guldano (8. September 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso bei mir immer 414 kommt? -.-
erst 1227 und nun kommt immer 414 ...


----------



## Prinny (8. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> nö hab nur firefox offen und hab den fehler immer


hast du es da in mehreren tabs offen? bzw. schon einmal probiert?


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

so das rad dreht sich jetzt bei mir 30min. ....
oO


----------



## Tenebrae (8. September 2008)

versuchts mal hier:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/ 

falls 

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de

nicht funktioniert


----------



## Scorpio (8. September 2008)

Hier vergessen einige wie GOA das aufgebaut hat um ihre Datenbank zu entlasten:



> Eure Angaben werden gespeichert und anschließend *asynchron* mit der Datenbank abgeglichen.



Sprich ihr kommt in eine Warteschlange und die Datenbank arbeitet die Aufträge nacheinander ab. Jeder der ein drehendes Rad hat, befindet sich also in dieser und es ist eine Frage der Zeit wie schnell der Ansturm jetzt abgearbeitet wird. Vorteil ist: Der Datenbankserver stürzt nicht ab, da er kontrolliert Aufträge bearbeiten kann.

Im Warten sind wir ja inzwischen geübt.


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

und wo muß ich mich denn da regestrieren bitte ?


----------



## Black_Hawk (8. September 2008)

414 oder 1227 die wechseln sich jetzt ab das ist doch alles ne riesen verarsche von GOA! Franzeckischer Mist!


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

ich geh kaputt. meine nerven..


----------



## CloudConnected (8. September 2008)

So langsam kotzt es echt an.

Nie geht es nie nur jetzt mit einer anderen tollen Fehlermeldung


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

^mein rad dreht sich schon seit 15 minuten habe das gefühl es wird immer kleiner bis es verschwindet und implodiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoker77 (8. September 2008)

Klickt beim Patcher einfach mal auf Konto erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

YEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA CODE 1227 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciociorak (8. September 2008)

Meine Geduld ist bald zu Ende-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

bei mir steht bei der key seite kein "weiter" button... jemand den selben fehler? ist bei jedem browser so


----------



## Lumpi667 (8. September 2008)

hey 30 min am rad drehen, bietet wer mehr?


----------



## Nerkon (8. September 2008)

Welche is denn nu die richtige Seite zum Registrieren*


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

f*ck die hühner, irgendwas passiert gerade! YAY


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de


----------



## cicon (8. September 2008)

Ach Leute, könnt Ihr nicht lesen? 16 Uhr MEZ. D.h. 17 Uhr momentane Deutsche Zeit werden die dann Online sein 0_x.


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

MaGoO89 schrieb:


> YEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA CODE 1227
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Juhu. Ein neuer Code -.- Gleiches bei mir...


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

wie ist grad der unterlink für die keyeingabeseite?
edit: danke^^


----------



## Bloodlight (8. September 2008)

bin drin!!!!
(das würde ich sagen wenn nicht immer der 414fehler kommen würde) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (8. September 2008)

will erstgarnet wissen was passirt wen das spielt online geht... also ne beta sondern wens fertig is


----------



## baumthekaito (8. September 2008)

JA ICH HAB wieder 414 *freu*


----------



## Prinny (8. September 2008)

cicon schrieb:


> Ach Leute, könnt Ihr nicht lesen? 16 Uhr MEZ. D.h. 17 Uhr momentane Deutsche Zeit werden die dann Online sein 0_x.


Vollkommener Unsinn.

MEZ = Mitteleuropäische Zeit. Du verwechselst das mit der GMT.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

omg immer 1227 hab auch nur opera offn
und vorher mit fierfuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerkon (8. September 2008)

wie geil das gefühl is genauso wie damals bei wow als man am ersten tag echt nur probleme hatte und alles gelaggt hat usw. xD das war zu geil un nu gehts wieder los ich freu mich schon =))


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Solltet ihr noch keinen Account auf unserer Seite haben, müssen wir euch weiterhin um Geduld bitten, da die Erstellung von neuen Accounts weiterhin deaktiviert ist.

Quasi dürfen sich jetzt erstmal die reggen, die es gestern geschafft haben, sich einen Account zu erstellen, aber ihren Key nicht aktivieren konnten. 

Für alle anderen: Weiter warten. GOA danken.


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Ich konnte zwar durch zufall mal meine Mail aktivieren aber egal wo ich meine Login eingebe es kommt immer nur die Meldung das der Service momentan nicht verfügbar ist blabla..


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

also ich lass euch jetzt einfach mal machen, versuchs später oder heute abend wieder


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> omg immer 1227 hab auch nur opera offn
> und vorher mit fierfuchs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beantwortet dir das nicht warum du den Fehler bekommst?

Nur Hohlköpfe hier -.-


----------



## Naphiela (8. September 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asynchron


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/ 

Das ist die richtige Seite, aber ich bekomme auch immer einen 1227er Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

cicon schrieb:


> Ach Leute, könnt Ihr nicht lesen? 16 Uhr MEZ. D.h. 17 Uhr momentane Deutsche Zeit werden die dann Online sein 0_x.




NEWS lesen

*Die in der vorangegangenen News angekündigte neue Seite für die Registrierung für die Open-Beta-Codes ist jetzt für euch verfügbar. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf unserer Webseite habt - zum Beispiel für unseren Newsletter - dann könnt ihr dort ab sofort euren Code eingeben. Hierfür müsst ihr ggf. erst euren Cache leeren.
Es ist nicht mehr erforderlich, sich im Voraus auf unserer Seite einzuloggen. Für die Aktivierung eures Codes macht ihr folgende Angaben: E-Mail-Adresse eures Accounts, Login, Passwort einschließlich Passwortbestätigung und gebt dann euren Code ein.
Eure Angaben werden gespeichert und anschließend asynchron mit der Datenbank abgeglichen.
Solltet ihr euch bei der Eingabe eurer Daten vertippt haben, erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail, die euch auf diesen Fehler hinweist, ansonsten erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail, die euch mitteilt, dass euer Code aktiviert wurde.

Solltet ihr noch keinen Account auf unserer Seite haben, müssen wir euch weiterhin um Geduld bitten, da die Erstellung von neuen Accounts weiterhin deaktiviert ist.

Wenn ihr euren Account gestern erstellt habt und eine E-Mail mit einem Link zur Aktivierung erhalten habt, müsst ihr erst diesem Link folgen, bevor ihr auf der oben verknüpften Seite euren Code eingeben könnt.
*

allerdings führt, zumindest mich, der Link immer zur Startseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (8. September 2008)

was sagt doch der 1227 eigentlich genau aus ?


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

grad auf was draufgekommen zum fehler 1227 wenn man eingabe drückt und auf ner andren seite surft kommt der fehler erst wenn man zurück auf die seite von war geht


----------



## Fröstlich (8. September 2008)

Das Chaos ist stark in Frankreich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiara12 (8. September 2008)

hm irgendwie steht nun nach key eingabe dieses doofe logo seit knapp 10min da....warten oder wegklicken und nochmal versuchen?


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Prinny schrieb:


> Vollkommener Unsinn.
> 
> MEZ = Mitteleuropäische Zeit. Du verwechselst das mit der GMT.


eigentlich ned da wir ja utc+1 aber das is ja euch scheiss egal


----------



## wolfsrain23 (8. September 2008)

traurig aber war neue fehlermeldung...


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> wie soll ich denn meinen ordner checken? normal wählt man den speicherort erst aus nachdem die daten fertig runtergeladen wurden? Und wieso löscht er die ganzen daten obwohl ich auf "speichern" gegangen bin ...hab von 9 uhr bis vor ner halben stunde laufen lassen und nun ist alles umsonst...
> 
> mfg



Ne ist es nicht, der Downloader ist nur schrottig geschrieben, unter optionen hast den Ordner stehen wo er alles hinspeichert, das hat er auch getan, er fängt auch nicht wieder bei 0% an, sondern bei 0% der verbleibenden noch nicht gezogenen Files. Wie gesagt, schrottig geschrieben, funktioniert aber.


----------



## relativ91 (8. September 2008)

Sowohl mein Key von Fileplanet, als auch der von WarhammeronlineMovies ist "ungültig"


			
				Warhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.


----------



## DeXTRa (8. September 2008)

Für die Registrierung: http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de <-- die Seite geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Ist es normal das sich das "Lade-Rädchen" schon seit ca 30 Minuten dreht?

Bitte um Antwort ^^


----------



## Madaa (8. September 2008)

Es dreht immernoch...kein Fehler kein gar nichts....das kann doch net sein. oO


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

bei mir steht bei der key seite kein "weiter" button... jemand den selben fehler? ist bei jedem browser so


----------



## CrazyKacka (8. September 2008)

Der Start von WoW vor über 3 Jahren war übrigens auch nicht besonders berauschend^^ Da gab es genau das gleiche Problem - liegt wohl daran, dass sich extrem viele Leute auf einmal anmelden wollen.. das wird bei War wohl auch nicht anders gehen, deshalb gehe ich auch von Warteschlangen beim Release aus.

Außerdem gab's bei WoW auch noch Warteschlangen von über 3000 Leuten oder so, deshalb konnte man die ersten 2 Wochen sowiso nicht besonders gut spielen. Naja, irgendwie war das aber trotzdem fast die geilste Zeit in WoW.. 8 Monate danach war das Spiel total langweilig. Trotdem war WoW das beste Spiel was ich gespielt habe - nach WoW hat mich kein einzigstes Spiel mehr begeistert. 
Hoffentlich wird War genauso geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerkon (8. September 2008)

ich hab das jetz mit myproductkey gemacht, funzt das nicht bzw. warum hat das verschiedene endungen?


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

DeFu schrieb:


> nicht einloggen!!!!
> 
> nutz den link : http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/



Dumm nur dass ich da auf die normale Startseite komme


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Da bekomm ich immer nur Login derzeit nicht möglich, also wie konntet ihr euch einlogen oder ging das bei euch automatisch weil ihr eben schon nen account hattet??


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

cicon schrieb:


> Ach Leute, könnt Ihr nicht lesen? 16 Uhr MEZ. D.h. 17 Uhr momentane Deutsche Zeit werden die dann Online sein 0_x.



Kannst du nicht lesen? Wurde hier x mal behandelt: Die Seite ist längst da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (8. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Gnihihiii... bin atm lvl 8 und mach ne runde rvr...



klingt cool, ich beobachte mein drehendes Rad ist auch cool ;P


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

ah ok, funzt der eine link =)


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

-.- ich bin noch netmal registriert hat jemand ne ahnung wann die die normale registrierseite wieder geht ?


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> was sagt doch der 1227 eigentlich genau aus ?


Das deine Verifizierung schon läuft! So wie da auch GANZ DICK steht das du den Prozess nur EINMAL starten sollst....wer das mehrmals macht ist selber schuld. Über euch lach ich wenn der Code übermorgen erst freigeschaltet wird.

Erst lesen --> Dann eingeben....nur trottel hier


----------



## Aggropip (8. September 2008)

Ich dreh ma ne runde mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

ma ne Frage: 

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist man mit drehendem Rad in ner Warteschleife.

verlässt man diese wenn man den browser verlässt / Computer ausmacht?
oder wurden die Daten gespeichert und man kann das drehende Rad wegklicken und auf ne email warten?


----------



## LoRdXeMnAs (8. September 2008)

lvl Neun Firemage ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

"Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden da er noch nicht gültig ist"

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS????


WISO WARUM WUUHHUU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.

ist das normal? :>


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

Login nicht möglich


----------



## Psalma (8. September 2008)

414 wie ich es vermisst habe^^
wenigstens kann ich den code auf der seite eingeben,tolles gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre schön wenns langsam mal funzen würde.
Cache und alles andere schon gelöscht aber funzen will es immer noch nicht...

414ftw


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

so bitte könnte mir jetzt einer mal eine konkrete antwort auf fehlerbehebung von 1227 geben un nich iwi steht oben kotzen könnt ich da in eine thread mit 25 seiten hey maan


----------



## Turntablerocker (8. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> NEWS lesen
> 
> *Die in der vorangegangenen News angekündigte neue Seite für die Registrierung für die Open-Beta-Codes ist jetzt für euch verfügbar. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf unserer Webseite habt - zum Beispiel für unseren Newsletter - dann könnt ihr dort ab sofort euren Code eingeben. Hierfür müsst ihr ggf. erst euren Cache leeren.
> Es ist nicht mehr erforderlich, sich im Voraus auf unserer Seite einzuloggen. Für die Aktivierung eures Codes macht ihr folgende Angaben: E-Mail-Adresse eures Accounts, Login, Passwort einschließlich Passwortbestätigung und gebt dann euren Code ein.
> ...




erst lesen dann flamen.... (Hierfür müsst ihr ggf. erst euren Cache leeren.)


----------



## ciociorak (8. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHH Ich töten dich 414 ich zerschmettern dich!!!


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

*ich glaube bei mir tut sich etwas: die rotation erzeugt ein**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCHWARZES LOCH*


----------



## Butze79 (8. September 2008)

Über http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ den Key usw eingegeben und bin seid ca 33 min am drehen ^^

Nur son Zwischenstand


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

mir wird schwindelig... wie soll ich denn so heute abend aufer kirmes die Karusells überlegen wenn sich jetzt schon alles im kreis dreht

und dazu noch abwechselnd 414 und 1227


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> so bitte könnte mir jetzt einer mal eine konkrete antwort auf fehlerbehebung von 1227 geben un nich iwi steht oben kotzen könnt ich da in eine thread mit 25 seiten hey maan


Hab ich bereits 3 (!!!) mal....les halt mal


----------



## Peja (8. September 2008)

Ich komme auf die Seite mit dem Formular,
kann also den key usw. eingeben aber wo ist den button um das abzuschicken ?


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Dumm nur dass ich da auf die normale Startseite komme





tja aber das ist der link aus den news -.-


----------



## little_X (8. September 2008)

Nun gut, ich kann zwar jetz keyreg seite aufrufen, jedoch:
Gestern hat uns 414 geowned und jetzt 1227....
Aber das wurde ja schon oft hier erläutert *hust*


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

ich sehe es kommen dass sämtliche keys die nun eigegeben wurden und 1227 aufgetaucht ist nun ungültig sind ..... da könnte ich wetten


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Komplizierter gehs woll nimma damn you goa


----------



## Oboxia (8. September 2008)

ich hab leider auch "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnömlein (8. September 2008)

Ich bekomm bei der Keyeingabe Fehler 1227 -.-


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Ich hab wieder 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymt (8. September 2008)

Für alle genervten  http://www.fonfara.de/meditation/wma1.htm


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

414 ftw -.-


----------



## Daishi2k (8. September 2008)

is doch nicht zu fassen -.- hab seit gestern abend die email mit dem Link für die Aktivierung meines Accounts aber der Link gibt mir immernoch abwechselnd 414 und 303 errors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit nunmehr fast 20 stunden


----------



## Tahmuras (8. September 2008)

bei mir ist wieder mal 414 ^^


----------



## Alphataure (8. September 2008)

Turntablerocker schrieb:


> erst lesen dann flamen.... (Hierfür müsst ihr ggf. erst euren Cache leeren.)


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> ich sehe es kommen dass sämtliche keys die nun eigegeben wurden und 1227 aufgetaucht ist nun ungültig sind ..... da könnte ich wetten


Und warum? Weil ihr alle zu hektisch seit...3 Browser parallel laufen lasst und 20 mal klickt....ich habs einmal gemacht und es flutscht ohne Ende.

Da steht auch ausdrücklich das ihr den Cache leeren sollt. Sorry ich hab kein Mitleid wenn ihr das ned lest!


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

hmmm bei mir drehts nu auch schon ne zeit lang...


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

Na is noch wer dabei der noch keine fehlermeldungt hat und am drehen is? ^^


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

1227?

ich bekomme 1226^^


----------



## everblue (8. September 2008)

Error Code 1227
System error code 1227 means "The network transport endpoint already has an address associated with it." This error code may also display as "ERROR_ADDRESS_ALREADY_ASSOCIATED" or as the value 0x4CB.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Jeah, Fehler 1227, endlich mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

Whärend sich das rad dreht hätte die schon so ne komische fahrstuhlmusik einbaun können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Turntablerocker schrieb:


> erst lesen dann flamen.... (Hierfür müsst ihr ggf. erst euren Cache leeren.)




Das war kein flamen. Das war eine Feststellung. Und ja ich ja Cache und Kekse gelöscht.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil ihr alle zu hektisch seit...3 Browser parallel laufen lasst und 20 mal klickt....ich habs einmal gemacht und es flutscht ohne Ende.
> 
> Da steht auch ausdrücklich das ihr den Cache leeren sollt. Sorry ich hab kein Mitleid wenn ihr das ned lest!


 Du Depp ich hab alles gemacht was da stand und bekomme trotzdem 1227 oder 414...


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Nymt schrieb:


> Für alle genervten  http://www.fonfara.de/meditation/wma1.htm



Rofl...xD


----------



## Depak (8. September 2008)

jaja ich lerne immer mehr fehlercodes und das alles nur wegen w.a.r. ^^
irgendwie cool xD


----------



## aisteh (8. September 2008)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie viele Leute es gestern geschafft haben sich einen Account zu erstellen der für den Key nötig ist. Ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht dazu und das Passwort von meinem alten den ich mal gemacht hab bekomm ich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

nach löschen des caches und cookies ist der 1227 weg
und 414 kam zurück xD


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

HAHAHAH HABS GESCHAFFT JAJAAA HUHUH


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ich kann nichtmal die Seite der Key-eingabe aufrufen :/


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

cicon schrieb:


> Ach Leute, könnt Ihr nicht lesen? 16 Uhr MEZ. D.h. 17 Uhr momentane Deutsche Zeit werden die dann Online sein 0_x.



Die Klugscheisserei hier ist echt unglaublich MEZ = Deutsche Zeit. Ja ich weiss, derzeit haben wir MESZ, aber mal ehrlich, glaubt hier irgendwer, dass ein völlig überforderter Newsposter extra um uns allen eines auszuwischen eine Zeitzone für seine Nachricht gewählt hat die es offiziell erst im Winter wieder gibt? 

Oder wollen wir es nicht doch für wahrscheinlicher halten, dass er uns einfach nur mitteilen wollte 16h deutsche Zeit und darauf vergessen hat, dass es hochoffiziell MESZ heissen müsste.


----------



## Skipan (8. September 2008)

JAAAAa  EUER CD KEY WURDE AKTIVIERT


----------



## Clarion (8. September 2008)

ok also ich hab nach dem ellenlangen drehen beim firefox nun einfach ma den ie benutzt für die keyeingabe und siehe da, 414! also bei den leuten wo sich das rad etwas länger dreht, hat der browser wahrscheinlich einfach nicht mitbekommen das es vorbei is und 414 lacht sich ins fäustchen


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

das kann jetz ned wahrsein oder?? bei der neuen seite bekomm ich acuh 414


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> Ich kann nichtmal die Seite der Key-eingabe aufrufen :/



auch nicht


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

email noch nicht da aber meldung kam das regestry erflogreich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> Na is noch wer dabei der noch keine fehlermeldungt hat und am drehen is? ^^


Me.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> nach löschen des caches und cookies ist der 1227 weg
> und 414 kam zurück xD


Jupp bei mir auch super Sache.... -.-


----------



## Nerkon (8. September 2008)

juhu bin drin, super =)) eine frage noch...er hat mir ne meldung gegeben dass der code angenommen wurde. kann ich mich jetz direkt einloggen weil der meint dass das no net funzt?


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

EUER CD KEY WURDE AKTIVIERT NACH 1000 1227 und 414 
endlich!!!!


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

JUHU jetzt gings!!


----------



## Aldali (8. September 2008)

Cool, ihr cd key wurde registriert *freu* und jetzt heissts wieder warten -_- Damn


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. September 2008)

hm...key aktiviert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

jetzt heisst es auf die e-mail warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

HEy 414 schreit mich schonwieder an ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> HAHAHAH HABS GESCHAFFT JAJAAA HUHUH



Wie lang hat sich dein rad gedreht


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Trotz 404 Orgien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Yiehaaaa... hat endlich funktioniert.... müsst nur oft genug probieren ! ^^


----------



## Whitman (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

"Euer Key wurde registriert" 

Hab paar mal probiert, kam immer Fehler 414 oder 1227

Hab dann noch mal Cache gelöscht und dann gings, wei´ß net obs glück war oder daran lag!
So nun nur noch auf email warten


----------



## Gnömlein (8. September 2008)

AN ALLE !

CACHE LÖSCHEN ES HILFT !


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Cache leeren --> Cookies löschen -- bei allen benutzten Browsern ---> Key eingeben --> einmal klicken ---> warten --> Email abholen


jeder der das nicht macht, 3 oder 4 tabs offen hat....hat eben pech gehabt!


----------



## guldano (8. September 2008)

kack 414 fehler ...


----------



## Aranai (8. September 2008)

JAHA! Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert! Bin dann mal weg, viel spaß mit Herrn 414.


----------



## Sherisys (8. September 2008)

leute mein key wurde angenommen nah 30 mal wieder holen also immer drauf drücken!!


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Juhu meiner auch !! aber keine email


----------



## ciociorak (8. September 2008)

Sie sind drin! Steinigt sie!!!!! xD


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Bei allen gehts nur bei mir 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Ich kann immernoch ncihts amchen PW wiederherstellen nicht möglich registrieren nicht möglich einloggen 414 und wennich wenigstens den patch laden möchte erkennt er den acc nicht.Seit über einem tag nichts geschafft.


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

bei mir dreht und dreht es sich is supper bin in der warteschleife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in der ruhe liegt die kraft XD


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

Ihr Key wurde erfolgreich AKTIVIERT!!!!!!!!!!!!Alta Falta ich glaubs ja ned =)

Leider is noch kein E-Mail gekommen ma probieren ob login funzt =)


----------



## Patso (8. September 2008)

kA bei mir drehts jetzt seit ca 15 mins mal schauen ob noch was geht..


sind wohl wider bischen überlasstet weils so lang dauert...


----------



## Ishbal (8. September 2008)

MEIN KEY WURDE AKTIVIERT JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Zorn Gottes (8. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> eigentlich ned da wir ja utc+1 aber das is ja euch scheiss egal


OHHH man, selbst wenn es so wäre, sind die doch nicht so blöd auf die offizielle deutsche homepage diese falsche Zeit zu übernehmen. Außerdem ist die Seite längst online und ihr seid nur zu faul mal den kompletten cachee zu löschen...




Kaites schrieb:


> bei mir steht bei der key seite kein "weiter" button... jemand den selben fehler? ist bei jedem browser so



Hatte ich auch --> neu geladen, dann gings


Bei mir ist auch als das rädchen...


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

kommt schon bei dem geflügel gehts ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmara (8. September 2008)

Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.


WTF heißt das


----------



## mettman1 (8. September 2008)

jetzt kam die ganze zeit 1227, auf einmal kommt 414. ich nochmal gedrückt und siehe da, ES KLAPPT!


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

boah hey,selbst um 16 uhr kriegen die kaum was hin,login geht nun seit fast 2 tagen nicht...selbst für deren erste beta und ersten großen ansturm sollten die endlich mal was machen,ich verlier langsam die lust drauf


----------



## Thip (8. September 2008)

JEHAAA endlich soooo lange drauf gewartet ihr code wurde regestriert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich freu mich schon drauf viele bugs zu finden oder auch nicht wenn es keine mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

ich hab noch netmal die bestätigungsmail für accountaktivierung gekriegt... versuch jetz mich nochmal zu registrieren wenns wieder geht ...


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert!   xD


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

...auch dieser Thread, wie der gestrige, wird wohl in der nächsten Zeit geschlossen werden, weil ausser "Ich habe diesen oder jenen Code" (was noch nicht einmal Wayne interessiert) keine produktiven Äusserungen getätigt werden (können).

Abwarten und was auch immer trinken. Vor allem locker bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

und jetzö?


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH bin durch, cd key wurde aktiviert ,, auf emai lwarten ........


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

wann kann man jetzt so mit der mail rechnen?


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

juhu CD key aktiviert...will ich mich aber einloggen gehts nicht was soll  das? bekommen die GAR NCIHTS hin^^
gestern war ich noch ruhig jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Andilein (8. September 2008)

OMFG! Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert!


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

dringende frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mache ich wenn der cd-key aktiviert wurde?! gehts dann ans daddeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

Juhu ich warte auf die E-mail Reg hat gefunzt


----------



## Nemth (8. September 2008)

bei mir sagte er grad euer key wurde aktiviert, und was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Ich habs heute um 3 Uhr morgens geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aidan_Pryde (8. September 2008)

Ola.

Kann mir einer helfen und mir sagen was das zu bedeuten hat.


Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.


----------



## BdL-Alcasius (8. September 2008)

So, Produktkey aktiviert.
Ich habe es jetzt ca 40 mal versucht und immer wieder den 414 oder den 1200er bekommen, doch plötzlich ging es.
Versucht es einfach immer und immer wieder und wenn sich das Rädchen länger als 3 min dreht, dann aktualisiert die Seite und versucht es nochmal indem ihr den Key neu eingebt.

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

BIN DRIN AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BESSER WIE EN ORGANSMUS


----------



## Whitespawn2k (8. September 2008)

Yeahhh ich geh zocken ,,,,,,, geil es funkt .......viel glück euch 414 er und 12....er


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=besttigungim4.jpg

WUHUUUUU


----------



## Ishbal (8. September 2008)

aber ins game kann ich mich nich einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Seraph (8. September 2008)

Okay, ich habe Opera benutzt (extra dafür runtergeladen *g*), die Seite aufgerufen und dann den cache geleert, meine daten eingetraten. Zackpeng, angeblich isses durch. nun warten auf die Email.


----------



## Frost5678 (8. September 2008)

Also ich komme noch nicht mal mehr auf die Homepage...*flenn*


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> dringende frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


EMail warten - Approx. 6 Stunden


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Ihr seid so grausam bei mir funzt nichts nur mein bester Freund 414! :-(


----------



## -Jayden- (8. September 2008)

Klickt mal auf den Link in den News, da kommt ihr auf ne extra Seite wo ich euch net extra links oben einloggen müsst allerdings kommt da auch bei mir das mein Key noch nicht gültig sei...


----------



## Hunter.Fox (8. September 2008)

CD KEY WURDE AKTIVIERT JAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

-ICH BIN DURCH EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENDLICH 


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

ehm mein rädchen ist nun schon bei der keyeingabe - wie bei vielen am drehen.
nu habe ich ein bissel angst da ich weder cache noch cockies gelöscht habe vorher (da ich auch nicht weiß wie das geht X( )
habe ich nun was schlimmes zu befürchten a la key kaputt?


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Rad welches Rad?

Bei mir kam zuerst 1227 und bei nächsten mal ohne verzögerung das der key aktiviert wurde... Endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle die noch in der Warteschleife hängen mein Beileid.


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wie lang hat sich dein rad gedreht



Habs auch endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wars sozusagen instant da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach ungefähr 3,5 trillionen 1227 und 414-Fehler ^^


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

Wie lange wartet ihr schon auf die Bestätigungsmail?Das Registrieren des Keys ging bei mir sofort,nachdem ich das Cache geleert hab^^


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

bei mir hats geklappt warte jetzt auf die mail


----------



## Shindira (8. September 2008)

So nachdem ich trotz Cache und Cookie löschens immerhin noch die Fehlermeldungen hatte, hab ich es einfach mal beim PC von meinem Freund versucht.
Und siehe da es ging jetzt heisst auf die Mail warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henning933 (8. September 2008)

so bei mir steht key wurde aktiviert jetzt hoffe und bange ich auf die mail^^


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

cd key aktiviert.,.. nur ins game komm ich trotzdem nicht xD


----------



## Iodun (8. September 2008)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR er ist aktieviert^^ yeeeeaaaahhhhh  ich wünsch euch glück das ihr auch bald drin seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil ihr alle zu hektisch seit...3 Browser parallel laufen lasst und 20 mal klickt....ich habs einmal gemacht und es flutscht ohne Ende.
> 
> Da steht auch ausdrücklich das ihr den Cache leeren sollt. Sorry ich hab kein Mitleid wenn ihr das ned lest!



Schön, dass Du so ne soziale Ader hast und Dir das Schicksal Deiner gEfährten echt noch was bedeutet.

Stell Dir vor, es gibt Leute die haben 

a. den Cache geleert, obwohl das nur ein Vorschlag von nem Forenposter hier war und nicht von GOA kam.
b. das Teil ausgefüllt
und c. trotzdem nen 1227 bekommen

ganz ohne 20 Browser und 300x klicken. Freu Dich wenns bei Dir funktioniert hat, aber behandel die bei denen es nicht funkt nicht wie Vollidioten.


----------



## mampfel (8. September 2008)

Ok, mein Key ist zwar registriert, allerdings kann ich den Patch nicht laden, da die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist.
Geht das bei euch denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Whitespawn2k schrieb:


> Yeahhh ich geh zocken ,,,,,,, geil es funkt .......viel glück euch 414 er und 12....er


Haha nub - 6 Stunden auf E-Mail warten dann kannst du VIELLEICHT spielen


----------



## Stellanera (8. September 2008)

SOooo , bei mir stand eben da: Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert...... nun bin ich gespannt.


----------



## redG (8. September 2008)

Bei mir hats gerade funktioniert auf der neuen Seite. Zwar 3 Fehlermeldungen bekommen (darunter auch 414) aber beim 4ten mal hats geklappt.
Müsst aber unbedingt Euren Browsercache leeren damit ihr Ihr die Seite überhaupt sehn könnt.


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

hm bei mir steht  login derzeit nicht möglich!???


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Man ist das ein geiles Gefühl :

Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nabraxus (8. September 2008)

Hurra.. gerade eben durchgekommen... Ihr account wurde bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir gings mit der schon mehrmals beschriebenen Methode, unter Verwendung von Opera und ca. 50 versuchen ^^.. jetzt bräucht ich nur noch die Email ...aber dass kann ja evtl. auch etwas dauern.. glaub ich geh mal ne Runde laufen


----------



## Zulo (8. September 2008)

:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe Opera benutzt (extra dafür runtergeladen *g*), die Seite aufgerufen und dann den cache geleert, meine daten eingetraten. Zackpeng, angeblich isses durch. nun warten auf die Email.


Wie leert man Cache bei Opera?


----------



## Tiara12 (8. September 2008)

wie lang hats bei euch gedauert mit dem rad bis es funktioniert hat? meines dreht sich nun seit 10min....

so lassen? oder abbrechen?


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

Bei mir dreht sich das Rad schon seit ca. 2min was ist da los ?


----------



## Kuni (8. September 2008)

bei mir dreht sich seit 30 minuten das Rad..irgendwie beruhigend


----------



## Darkian (8. September 2008)

Juhuuuu geschafft CD key aktiviert........und natürlich keine bestätigungsmail aber immerhin ist der erste schritt gmacht -.-


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

JA EIN FORTSCHRITT!!! ICH BEKOMME KEINE 414 mehr! 'Login ist derzeit nicht möglich wir entschuldigen uns für die unannehmlichkeiten....wie recht die haben das ist UNANNEHMBAR!!! ok ich habe für die bta nix bezahlt aber wennich bedenke das da leute sind die 50 euro ausgegeben haben und bei denen immernoch nix geht..omg bitte goa macht es besser.


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

*BÄM*

Nach 36 stunden...



ich habe die 414 Hölle überlebt =)


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

" auf email wart und die dritte packung salzstagen vershclingen <<y<----- gutes nervenfutter ..."


----------



## parental (8. September 2008)

Error 414^^


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Cache gelöscht - Key eingegeben - 5 Seks Rädchen.

ES GEHT!


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

ähm naja jetzt 5h auf mail warden^^


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

Kurze frage...kann sich von euch noch wer nich einloggen? mein PW is angeblich nicht richtig


----------



## Celdorena (8. September 2008)

Super hab alles gemacht, das Rädchen kam, drehte sich und dann hatte sich etwas geladen, neue seite kam aber blieb schwarz...was soll das denn -.- da ist mir der liebe 414er doch irgendwie symphatischer....


----------



## Skipan (8. September 2008)

wenigstens muss man beim warten auf die email nicht die ganze zeit einen regbutton oder so drücken...


----------



## Calipolis (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich hab wieder 414
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätt ich auch viel lieber aber ich dreh halt im wahrsten sinne AM RAD xDDD wenn man wenigstens wüsste, ob sich irgendwas noch mit dem rad tut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , naja einfach erstmal warten, solangsam sind wirs ja gewohnt xD viel spaß euch noch! Wär nett, wenn mal jemand (,wenn derjenige noch im stande dazu ist, nach all den freudensprüngen usw), was nach dem drehenden rad eig passiert xDD


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> ehm mein rädchen ist nun schon bei der keyeingabe - wie bei vielen am drehen.
> nu habe ich ein bissel angst da ich weder cache noch cockies gelöscht habe vorher (da ich auch nicht weiß wie das geht X( )
> habe ich nun was schlimmes zu befürchten a la key kaputt?


Nein, höchstens eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

Tenebrae schrieb:


> versuchts mal hier:
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/
> 
> ...




so hab jetzt beide seiten am laufen...schauen wir welches der räder sich schneller dreht xD


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

folgendes un bitte einer zu antworten:

bei mir hatsich nie ein rädchen gedreht länger als 20 seks dann kam immer 1227, aber jetzt stand da cd key aktiviert auf e mail geguckt un dann wieder auf warhammer un dann stand da 414 was tun ???


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

wie schautsn aus? bei mir dreht sich das ding seit 43 minuten.
es passiert garnix,keine fehlermeldungen nix,es dreht sich nur munter.



1.  wenn ich nochmal neu beginnen will: 
muss ich aus IE und FIREFOX alle caches und cookies löschen und sämtliche anderen tabs schließen?


2.  und wie löscht man den cache und die cookies bei opera?


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wie leert man Cache bei Opera?




systemsteuerung - internetoptionen


----------



## -Ghost- (8. September 2008)

Öhm .... Bei mir steht : Dein Key wurde aktiviert aber wenn ich den patch starten will kommt : Authentifiezierung fehlgeschlagen? 
Hat da wer ne Idee wo dran was liegt?


----------



## Splitty (8. September 2008)

Habe mal ne andere Frage, hab mich jetzt registriert (also meinen BETA-Key) grünes Buch kam, von wegen das mein Code aktiviert wäre und nun klappt aber mein Login, beim Client nicht! Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

-Ghost- schrieb:


> Öhm .... Bei mir steht : Dein Key wurde aktiviert aber wenn ich den patch starten will kommt : Authentifiezierung fehlgeschlagen?
> Hat da wer ne Idee wo dran was liegt?



musst erst email bestätigen


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Wie lange braucht die E-Mail nach der Key-Eingabe ca.?


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

*WARUM ALLE NUR ICH NICHT ???? *


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

bist du auf der neuen seite? un ma cache löschen


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

Lpoidz, lasst euch keine Angst machen, mir wurde jetzt auch von der seite gesagt, dass mein code aktiviert wurde. Hatte auch die ganze Zeit 414 und 1227......dauert halt nen bissl...warte jetzt auf meine Mail, bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Ob da einer vor nem Monitor sitzt mit nem fetten Buch wo über 100k Keys drin stehen und der die per Hand abgleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

WARUM DREHT SICH BEI MIR DAS RAD 15 MINUTEN ???????


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

JUHU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

-Ghost- schrieb:


> Öhm .... Bei mir steht : Dein Key wurde aktiviert aber wenn ich den patch starten will kommt : Authentifiezierung fehlgeschlagen?
> Hat da wer ne Idee wo dran was liegt?




du hast noch keine B-Mail erhalten!


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Fuck endlich ^^ neu probiert und dann gleich nach 1ner sekunde


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

ach is zum kotzen.

cd key aktiviert aber ich kann mich mit der bestätigungs-mail net aktiviern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

Lol Ich glaube die meinten echt deutsche 17:00.
Die News sind wieder draußen und es funzt teilweise also wird es um 5 komplett funzen. Hoffe ich mal =)


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> musst erst email bestätigen



is bei mir auch so gewesen nur de mail bekomm ich nicht,..


----------



## mingor (8. September 2008)

also das mit dem clinte würde ich auch gern wissen


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (8. September 2008)

Hopsala... Habe gerade ein "Euer CD-Key wurde registriet" screen bekommen...

aber ins game komm ich noch nicht... wie lang dauert das etwa bis das game meinen login anerkennt?


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

-Ghost- schrieb:


> Öhm .... Bei mir steht : Dein Key wurde aktiviert aber wenn ich den patch starten will kommt : Authentifiezierung fehlgeschlagen?
> Hat da wer ne Idee wo dran was liegt?


Warte erstmal auf die Mail...das muss ja alles bei der Menge an zugriffen erstmal übertragen werden!


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Also wen key bestätigt , sekündlich dein emai lserver akktualisierne udn ahoffen das was ankommt .... und ncithso wie ic heinoggen sehen juhu 1 neue eemai und dann merken ahc kacke nur spam ....


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

bei mir dreht das rad schon fast 45 minuten wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis dises grüne buch kam???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

Wielaneg dauert das mit dem Rad ?

Habe vorher den Cache nicht gelöscht, war das ein Fehler oder dauert es generell Lange ?


----------



## Lazerguns (8. September 2008)

Es hat geklappt
Opera ftw (-:


----------



## Scorpio (8. September 2008)

Könnten diejenigen die ihre Bestätigung zur Keyaktivierung per E-Mail bekommen haben bitte mal in etwa sagen wann sie den Key eingegeben haben sprich wann das Rad anfing zu drehen und um welche Uhrzeit auch die Bestätigung kam?

So könnte man in etwa einschätzen bis wohin der asynchrone Vorgang in der Datenbank bisher gekommen ist.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

SoRcs schrieb:


> wie schautsn aus? bei mir dreht sich das ding seit 43 minuten.
> es passiert garnix,keine fehlermeldungen nix,es dreht sich nur munter.
> 
> 
> ...



hab das gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cicon (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

1x Probiert und gleich geklabt.


HRHRHRHRHRHRHRHR
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück euch ^^


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

dreh dich rädchen...dreh dich....


----------



## Lorye (8. September 2008)

dito


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Juhu bei mir hats grad geklappt!!


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

Wielaneg dauert das mit dem Rad ?

Habe vorher den Cache nicht gelöscht, war das ein Fehler oder dauert es generell Lange ?


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

endlich... morgen abend, wenn die dann email angekommen ist, gehts dann los mit dem antesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Suffer (8. September 2008)

Patcher auf 95% bin also gleich drinnen.
Gestern abend per zufall reingekommen und ne halbe Stunde den Code angenommen^^ (hat sich gelohnt)

Grüße


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

hat mir jemand den link zum cd-key regestrieren? der newseintrag ist verschwunden..


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ANTWORTET JETZT MAL EINER VERDAMMTE NOMMAL WAS MAN MIT 1227 MACHEN SOLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 D.h. dein Code wird, sobald er an der reihe ist, registriert!
lg
Marcel =)


----------



## Elariand (8. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> NEWS lesen
> 
> *Die in der vorangegangenen News angekündigte neue Seite für die Registrierung für die Open-Beta-Codes ist jetzt für euch verfügbar. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf unserer Webseite habt - zum Beispiel für unseren Newsletter - dann könnt ihr dort ab sofort euren Code eingeben. Hierfür müsst ihr ggf. erst euren Cache leeren.
> Es ist nicht mehr erforderlich, sich im Voraus auf unserer Seite einzuloggen. Für die Aktivierung eures Codes macht ihr folgende Angaben: E-Mail-Adresse eures Accounts, Login, Passwort einschließlich Passwortbestätigung und gebt dann euren Code ein.
> ...



die news wurde auf der war seite wohl gelöscht


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> bei mir dreht das rad schon fast 45 minuten wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis dises grüne buch kam???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nochmal raus, cache leeren , wieder rein , B-Mail abwarten!


----------



## Psalma (8. September 2008)

ich komm nicht mal mehr auf die seite die haben den link rausgenommen,hat einer die page nochmal für mich?


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

50 min rädchendreh aber ich WARTE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitespawn2k (8. September 2008)

Mein Sohn spamt die ganze Zeit die F5 Taste und Läd meine E-Mail Seite immer neu so gefällt mir das ......... das nenne ich mal OnlineGamer erziehung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> endlich... morgen abend, wenn die dann email angekommen ist, gehts dann los mit dem antesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heißt das wenn der key regestriert ist kriegt man noch ne mail? -.-


----------



## Saiien II (8. September 2008)

*AUch auf Email wart*
Immerhin besser als stundenlang stupide auf EInloggen zu klicken...
-.-


----------



## fobu (8. September 2008)

Hat noch jemand nen Key übrig?
Wollte heute mal bei der OPEN Beta reinschauen und merke gerade, dass die "Open Beta" gar keine "Open Beta" ist sondern irreführenderweise nur so heisst...
Da ja offensichtlich einige mehrere Keys haben, die sie hoffentlich nicht alle brauchen, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen via PM schicken könnte.

Gruß,
fobu


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

also ich wurde bestätigt kann mich nur nicht einloggen...


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

ich werfe jetzt mienen 2ten rechner an der ist noch WAR jungfräulich und probiers dort mal wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

16.48.42 Cd-Key wurde bestätigt 
 nun warte nauf email ...


----------



## Mounlight (8. September 2008)

ALSO nur mal eine Frage die warscheinlich Licht ins dunkle bringt? 

Wenn ich mich biem Clienten einloggen will steht dort authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe liegt es daran dass ich noch keine Bestätiegungsemail bekommen habe stimmt das??? 

Bitte um eine nette ANtwort!


----------



## Nuukie (8. September 2008)

Kann mich immernoch nicht reggen ._.


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

wir kennen die b-mail zeit ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 stunden xD


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Nein, höchstens eine Fehlermeldung



ah gut danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *nix mach, wieder hast du mich gerettet ^^*

dann habe ich nun noch eine frage: dann wirds wohl auch bei mir klappen :
wie leert man denn cockies und cache? *bin ein armes kleines mädchen, das davon keine ahnung hat*


----------



## Henning933 (8. September 2008)

kann mal ein spieler sagen wie lange er auf die mail gewartet hat? nach der aussage richte ich meinen restlichen tag aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

mhmmmm e-mail mhmmmm nichts.....mhmmmmm E-MAIL UND UND *spam* mhmmmm


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

ENDLICH GESCHAFFT!!! leute bei denen wo sich das rad schon lange drehht, aus machen und neu probieren, ich habs beim 2ten mal ohne raddrehen hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

wie schafft ihr es,alle den key einzugeben wenn man sich nicht mal einlogen kann??? o.O


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Ob da einer vor nem Monitor sitzt mit nem fetten Buch wo über 100k Keys drin stehen und der die per Hand abgleicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Mounlight schrieb:


> ALSO nur mal eine Frage die warscheinlich Licht ins dunkle bringt?
> 
> Wenn ich mich biem Clienten einloggen will steht dort authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe liegt es daran dass ich noch keine Bestätiegungsemail bekommen habe stimmt das???
> 
> Bitte um eine nette ANtwort!



ja


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

kamirez schrieb:


> 50 min rädchendreh aber ich WARTE !!!!!!!!!!!


zu deiner info gibts ne neue regg seite also musste da drauf lol ey


----------



## G.M.-Henrietta (8. September 2008)

Die news vom 16:00 ist weg?

was geht den jetzt ab?
haben die sich doch anders entschieden


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Nuukie schrieb:


> Kann mich immernoch nicht reggen ._.





reg server sind ja auch off xD


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Brauche...WAR...E-Mail...sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

MAN EY VERDAMMT....
Gibts doch nicht. Rad dreht sich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Neu gestartet mit Opera 1 Sek Rad BAM!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

hat mir jemand den link zum cd-key regestrieren? die news ist weg..


----------



## Psalma (8. September 2008)

hat einer die page nochmal die news ist weg


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Ob da einer vor nem Monitor sitzt mit nem fetten Buch wo über 100k Keys drin stehen und der die per Hand abgleicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hau mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

na geil,gestern keine,heute 2 bestätigungsmails bekommen.great success.


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich der ganze Aufwand auch lohnt!!^^


----------



## EoEBank (8. September 2008)

Elariand schrieb:


> die news wurde auf der war seite wohl gelöscht



Was ehrlich gesagt wirklich hilflos aussieht.....


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich im 10sec. Takt die F5 Taste drücke, habe ich schon schwere geistige Schäden, oder wie läuft das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (8. September 2008)

also ich habs n paar mal probiert und dann kam das hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt nur noch auf die e-mail warten


----------



## Eliaas (8. September 2008)

Nu geht die sch... von vorne los mit dem warten auf die E-Mail. Das kann echt nicht wahr sein, was ist das nur für ein Mist.


----------



## panic401 (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich kapier das jetzt nich ganz, man kann sich also immernochnich registrieren sonde nur den Key aktivieren oder?


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

wie lange dauert es bis die bestätigungs email kommt??


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

Bei mir hats nun endlich geklappt die frage ist jetzt nur wielange wir auf die bestätigungs mail warten müssen


----------



## aisteh (8. September 2008)

Hm, einfach mal probiert den Key mit dem Account den ich gestern erstellen wollte zu aktivieren, und es hat anscheinend geklappt. Zumindest ist mein Code aktiviert mal gucken ob ich ne Mal bekomme.


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Cache gelöscht und Bäng! gings. Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

Bei mir hats nun endlich geklappt die frage ist jetzt nur wielange wir auf die bestätigungs mail warten müssen


----------



## JacobyVII (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Cache leeren --> Cookies löschen -- bei allen benutzten Browsern ---> Key eingeben --> einmal klicken ---> warten --> Email abholen
> 
> 
> jeder der das nicht macht, 3 oder 4 tabs offen hat....hat eben pech gehabt!




gefunden^^


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

jo die 16 uhr meldung is wirklich weg ^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

mhmmm schon 4min warte seit.... ahh das sind 240 sek!!!^^


----------



## Drichten (8. September 2008)

so hoffe dann mal das die olle mail fix kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. September 2008)

hallo auch die gefahr  als noob abgestemmpelt zu werden wie lösche ich den CACHE, plz help danke im voraus


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> MAN EY VERDAMMT....
> Gibts doch nicht. Rad dreht sich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit



nur ne halbe ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Jetzt muss nurnoch die Email kommen ..


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Login derzeit nicht Möglich????????????? warum ??? habt ihr euch eingeloggt? und wo kann ich meinen key eingeben??


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Wenn da genauso am Release wird, dann wünsche ich uns viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothirac (8. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Dumm nur dass ich da auf die normale Startseite komme


 cashe leeren, dann gehts. Hatte ich gerade auch!


----------



## Krimdor (8. September 2008)

bei mir is die news auch weg plz nochma den link für key eingabe posten ,thx

Edit: wie löscht man caches?


----------



## Splitty (8. September 2008)

Für alle bei denen entweder 1227/414 oder ewiges Rad der Verdammniss ^^ kommt, hier ein kleiner Trick womit es bei mir und meinem Bruder auf anhieb ging... FF aufmachen, auf die Regseite alles eingeben, dann neuen Tab aufmachen wieder auf die Regseite nochmal alles rein und dann bei beiden seiten gleich hintereinander auf Key prüfen klicken, beim einen eierts dann ewig und beim anderen kommt fast sofort das buch ^^


----------



## Temur (8. September 2008)

Die Adresse zur Aktivierung für die, die danach gefragt haben:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/

Bin mit Opera auch gleich durchgekommen und warte "nur" noch auf die Bestätigungsmail.


----------



## lambada (8. September 2008)

Hallo Leute, bin grad erst on, hab heute den ganzen Tag mit meinen Neffen verbracht und wie ich sehe, war das die bessere Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte nun auf der Seite meinen Key registrieren (hatte schon nen Acc) und warte noch auf ne Mail. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Keys seperat von GOA aktiviert werden, und man sich erst ab dann auch einloggen kann? Denn das geht noch nicht.

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Was für ein dreck...jetzt ist der key scheinbar regestiert aber die mail dazu brauch länger als " nur ein par minuten"....-.- oh man ich könnt kotzen....und wetten die email kann man dann nicht bestätigen? wer hat sich eigendlich so ein dummes bestätigungsystem ausgedacht..... und ich wette danach spinnt der patch server..... 

ja ich bin pessimistisch...t.T


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Feuerfalke schrieb:


> hallo auch die gefahr  als noob abgestemmpelt zu werden wie lösche ich den CACHE, plz help danke im voraus



Bei Opera:

Extras und dann auf Internetspuren löschen

Fertig. Danach gings bei mir innerhalb von 10 Sekunden.


----------



## Luu1 (8. September 2008)

> Willkommen, Luulu!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...





ÖHM Ja! Kann mich leider immer noch nicht im Patcher anmelden! Key angeblich bestätigt, diese eMail bekommen, aber Patcher geht nicht!
ABer komischerweise hab ich auch noch nie meinen Account richtig aktiviert1 Liegts daran? Aber warum dann angeblich bestätigt?...


----------



## Refuge (8. September 2008)

Ich dachte ach wow is langweilig spiel mal nen bissle war die machen ja so groß werbung wie die beklopten und dann das!

seid tagen kann ich mein key nciht aktivieren mit glück nen acc erstellen können aber aktiveieren kann ich ihn nicht und immer wenn ich nen link von einer seite von denenutze komme ich wieder bei news seite raus...

so langsam komm ich mir verarscht vor... ich meine wenn man so viel keys raus haut dann sollte man darauf vorbereitet sein. aber so bekomme ich immer mehr den eindruck das das ganze nachinten losgeht. eine beta 14 tage vor spielverkaufen is schon mehr als komisch das die seite net mal nen forum hat wo man schreiben kann noch komischer das sie net mal den beta ansturm packen obwohl sie selber die massen an keys verbreitet haben ein armutszeugnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sie hätten warten sollen und alles fertig machen sollen in ruhe statt auf teufel komm raus vor wotlk auf den markt gehen zu wollen den wenn das beim spielstart auch so ist werden einige kaum das wotlk da is wieder zru wow wechseln...


----------



## Mounlight (8. September 2008)

Also Leute hier so als kleiner Tipp : ),

unter diesem Link hat es bei mir direkt und unverbindlich geklappt:  http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de

Auf Gutes Gelingen Leute : )


----------



## Gothmorg (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich dreh am Rad.


----------



## Flipstar67 (8. September 2008)

man ne blöde frage... kann sein sein das war die news von 16:00 uhr gelöscht haben?


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

414.... 414..... 414..... ich hab echt kein bock mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

es ging muhahahha 
ein kleiner schritt für mich , aber ein RIESEN schritt für GOA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in loving memory of 414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

höhö


----------



## KlacM (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/

also: mitm FF dreht sich das rädchen... Mitm IE hats nichtmal ne Sekunde gedauert und TADAAAA... CD Key wurde Aktiviert ^^

Also versuchts mal mitm IE und cache leeren


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

*wart*


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

Feuerfalke schrieb:


> hallo auch die gefahr  als noob abgestemmpelt zu werden wie lösche ich den CACHE, plz help danke im voraus


Bei Firefox gehst du auf Extras -> Private Daten Löschen -> und dann machst du nur ein Häkchen bei Cache löschen.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

LOL  nehmt opra geht in 10 sec


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> MAN EY VERDAMMT....
> Gibts doch nicht. Rad dreht sich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit





öhm.......ausmachen, cache löschen, neu versuchen


----------



## Garrok (8. September 2008)

Hehe, die einzige Mail die ich bekommen hab ist die mit dem neuen Stundenplan^^


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

KlacM schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/
> 
> also: mitm FF dreht sich das rädchen... Mitm IE hats nichtmal ne Sekunde gedauert und TADAAAA... CD Key wurde Aktiviert ^^
> 
> Also versuchts mal mitm IE und cache leeren


hatte auch firefox versuch ja nicht linux schlecht zureden


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

Juhu Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mail hab ich noch keines bekommen über die aktivierung wie in den news steht ... hoffe mal das es gefunzt hat (kanns leider net testen
da ich noch in der arbeit bin )

lg


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

also bei mir geht einloggen nicht aber neuen user erstellen schon und da stand dann "key wurde aktiviert" oder so,
heißt des jetzt muss ich nur noch die e-mail abwarten?


----------



## Zulo (8. September 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> Wenn ich im 10sec. Takt die F5 Taste drücke, habe ich schon schwere geistige Schäden, oder wie läuft das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab meine G15 auf refresh programmiert und schau fern :> Faulheit obsiegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monadar (8. September 2008)

will die bestätigungs mail haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birte (8. September 2008)

hat schon wer ne bestätigungs mail bekommen?? Wenn ja wie lange hat das gedauert??


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

Yeeeaahhh endlich nach über 30 Stunden 

cache leeren und hier eintragen       http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/  damit hats bei mir geklappt juhi ich frue mich Euch alle in der Beta zu sehen. viel spass !


----------



## werlein91 (8. September 2008)

wie siehts aus bei denen wo es geklappt hat wie lang hattet ihr gewartet das das rädchen zu ende läuft wart nun schon seit ner geschlagenen stunde -_-


----------



## Aeranthir (8. September 2008)

> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen.




Von wegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

lölz bald gehts lous!!


----------



## wolfsrain23 (8. September 2008)

..bei mir ist es jetzt auch aktiviert.. jetzt brauch man noch die email oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalus (8. September 2008)

jetzt nur noch auf die mail warten, dann log ich ein spiel 15 min und sag das game ist scheisse xD und höre wieder auf , so wird es sicher kommen


----------



## Dawnrider (8. September 2008)

Hahaha nach 40 min. rädchen hats mir gereicht...seite zugemacht...neu login, key und den rest eingegeben....1 sec. rädchen und es hat gefunzt


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

die haben die news gelöscht damit sie die bisherigen keys erstmal mit ner email versehen können


----------



## Black_Seraph (8. September 2008)

Für alle die es noch immer versuchen, so hat es bei mir, und vielen anderen geklappt.:

1. Opera starten
2. Die neue registrierungsseite aufrufen ( http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/ )
3. Cache leeren (Extras \ Einstellungen -> Reiter "erweitert" -> Verlauf -> Jetzt leeren)
4. daten eintragen.
5. klicken
6. Bestätigungsmail abwarten (hier bin ich momentan *g*)
7. Ins spiel einloggen.


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

Zulo schrieb:


> Ich hab meine G15 auf refresh programmiert und schau fern :> Faulheit obsiegt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so wirste dich morgen noch net einloggen können -.-


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Für alle dies net hinbekommen den Cache zu löschen: Arbeitsplatz->Systemsteuerung->Netzwerk-Internetverbindungen->Internetoptionen->Browserverlauf auf löschen gehn -> Cookies löschen. So gehts unter XP... Wenn das net reicht löscht mal alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mampfel (8. September 2008)

WAAAAGH!!! Wie lange muss man auf die E-mail warten??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saiien II (8. September 2008)

Rallt ihr nich das es euch absolut nix bringt wenn der "Code aktiviert" wurde?
Bis die Email kommt dauerts genausolange wie gestern als man sich ned einloggen konnte... also ewig.
Die haben das neue System nur aktiviert damit die leute nicht die Lust verlieren wenn se versuchen sich 100mal einzuloggen und nichts passiert... so sieht das wenigstens so aus als würde man irgentwie Erfolg gehabt haben. :x


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

werlein91 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus bei denen wo es geklappt hat wie lang hattet ihr gewartet das das rädchen zu ende läuft wart nun schon seit ner geschlagenen stunde -_-



Zu allen, bei denen sich das Rädchen unendlich lange dreht: Cache (und Cookies) löschen!
Und evtl. auf InternetExplorer ausweichen. Ging nur mit IE bei mir und nem Kumpel


----------



## Lagore (8. September 2008)

wann fahren die denn ihre registrations server wieder hoch?

denn diejenigen die sich gestern nicht registrieren konnte, sind jetzt ziemlich gekniffen wenn ich das richtig sehe-.-


----------



## Nabraxus (8. September 2008)

Ja, man braucht diese ominöse Email zur bestätigung des Accounts ...mal sehen, wie lange die auf sich warten lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ich vermute tatsächlich, dass nun wir alle in Wellen bestätigt werden. Und weil der Ansturm momentan zu groß ist hat GOA die news mit dem Link wohl vorläufig rausgenommen.


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

so nun wieder 24 std auf die mail warten höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH konnte aktivieren aber leider noch keine mail Oo


----------



## Naphiela (8. September 2008)

Feuerfalke schrieb:


> hallo auch die gefahr  als noob abgestemmpelt zu werden wie lösche ich den CACHE, plz help danke im voraus



Je nach Browser. 
Opera =>Extras -> Internetspuren löschen
FireFox => Extras -> Private Daten löschen
IE => Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Allgemein -> Browserverlauf löschen


----------



## Zulo (8. September 2008)

DeFu schrieb:


> so wirste dich morgen noch net einloggen können -.-



Geht ja auch ums emailpostfach, bei mir zmd ^^


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

loooool bei zuerst über ne halbe stunde gewartet dann abgebrochen nochmal probiert und es hat nichtmal ne sekunde gedauert bis das buch kan jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die kack email warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schubi87 (8. September 2008)

wenne auf englisch machst is die news noch da inklusive link dann wieder deutsch machen und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Drichten schrieb:


> so hoffe dann mal das die olle mail fix kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf meine letzte Mail hab ich 25h gewartet ^^


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

Saiien schrieb:


> Rallt ihr nich das es euch absolut nix bringt wenn der "Code aktiviert" wurde?
> Bis die Email kommt dauerts genausolange wie gestern als man sich ned einloggen konnte... also ewig.
> Die haben das neue System nur aktiviert damit die leute nicht die Lust verlieren wenn se versuchen sich 100mal einzuloggen und nichts passiert... so sieht das wenigstens so aus als würde man irgentwie Erfolg gehabt haben. :x



Dann bringts schon was... hatte die email nach ca. 5 mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

WUUUUHUUU xD


*auf mail wart*


----------



## Tuskorr (8. September 2008)

Hi ich habe viele Fragen:
Ich bin jetzt auf der Key Eingabe seite hab key und alles eingegeben klicke auf key prüfen aber da kommt immer code 414
ich habe gelesen das man den cache ordner löschen soll aber wenn ich auf windows vista den opera ordner öffne sehe ich da keinen ordner nur im styles ordner eine cache datei die hab ich gelöscht aber es funzt immer noch net was soll ich tun?


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

wielange dauert dass denn nun mit der dubbligen mail ?


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

wer hat schon die bestätigungs mail bekommen?


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Lagore schrieb:


> wann fahren die denn ihre registrations server wieder hoch?
> 
> denn diejenigen die sich gestern nicht registrieren konnte, sind jetzt ziemlich gekniffen wenn ich das richtig sehe-.-


 

allerdings -.-


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

ich glaub man sieht sich bald ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

ICH BIN VERZWEIFELT =(

"Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."

WAS bedeutet das?

HILFE!!!!!


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Samma kann das mal jemand für mich machen ich glaub ich Spinne. wird net grün bei mir,
habs nu 4x neu Probiert


----------



## Patso (8. September 2008)

geht der text der mail ca so : Willkommen, P****

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche  .. blablabla ?


----------



## Lintagard (8. September 2008)

Zum Glück hab' ich das Schlimmste nun hinter mir, 
mal sehen, wie lange die nun für die Mail brauchen.

lG


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (8. September 2008)

Für alle die noch kein Konto haben. WAR starten und dann unten auf "Konto erstellen". Das geht und vorallem super fix. warte nur noch auf die Bestätigungsmail


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

hoffe auch das die bald kommt xD

durch die war beta hat opera sicher mega kunden zuwachs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder was meint ohr?=)


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> ICH BIN VERZWEIFELT =(
> 
> "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
> 
> ...



Ist das zufällig der Headstart Code?


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

also ich habe als fehler gehabt un iwann stand cd key wurde registriert un jetzt wart ich scho 20mins auf die mail sicher das es dann bei mir geklappt hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Am besten treffen wir uns alle im Startgebiet und machen ne riesen Party unter dem Motto 414 ..


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

wuhu!!! stimuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuung^^ bald gehts los, hoff ich....^^


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> Für alle die noch kein Konto haben. WAR starten und dann unten auf "Konto erstellen". Das geht und vorallem super fix. warte nur noch auf die Bestätigungsmail




im ernst ?? is ja geil ;D


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> ICH BIN VERZWEIFELT =(
> 
> "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
> 
> ...




Der fehler kam bei mir im FireFox ... habs dann mit IE probiert und in 5 sek war der Key gültig und der Key aktiviert

jetzt nur noch auf mail warten


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Kann bitte jemand den Virtuellen E-mail Postmann in den Arsch treten und sagen, dass er sich beeilen soll?^^


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

pllllz einer macht die gilde 414 is beaten auf oder so^^


----------



## Krimdor (8. September 2008)

was bedeutet :Zitat; "Ihr Antrag zur Aktivierung von Code wurde gespeichert."?


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> geht der text der mail ca so : Willkommen, P****
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche  .. blablabla ?


Das ist Mail #1 
Nicht die Beta Aktivations Mail


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

mhmmm


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Ha, grad einfach zum 3ten mal eingegeben und zack ging es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

http://www.fonfara.de/meditation/wma1.htm

und wir atmen tieeeeeef ein..


----------



## Scorpio (8. September 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> geht der text der mail ca so : Willkommen, P****
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche  .. blablabla ?



Nein. So sah bei mir gestern Nacht die Mail zur Bestätigung meiner Registrierung aus. Nichts mit Code freischalten unso.


----------



## Monadar (8. September 2008)

Beim mir gings auch mit Firefox also braucht nicht auf andere Browser umsteigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Ich warte und warte und warte und warte auf die Mail....


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ich habs auch geschaft hahahahahahah nach 15 stunden danke got nie wieder 414


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig der Headstart Code?



Nein der Key von Buffed..


----------



## Mathiis (8. September 2008)

Es wird wohl keine rmehr antworten, der die Mail schon bekommen hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

414 Überlebt: Check
Key endlich registriert: Check
Bestätigungsmail: Negativ


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

wie kann man cache bei opera löschen??? :S


----------



## Geckom (8. September 2008)

leute nicht spamfolder vergessen ^^


----------



## Saiien II (8. September 2008)

Boa... schaltet doch ma euer Hirn ein... wenn keiner ne Email bekommen hat woher sollen wir wissen wielange das dauert? Hellsehen? Schreibt doch ne Email an Goa und fragt, lol.
Wenn ihr hier rumnervt kommt die ominöse Email auch nicht schneller!


----------



## Patso (8. September 2008)

Valax schrieb:


> Das ist Mail #1
> Nicht die Beta Aktivations Mail



ach crap ! xD


----------



## Derius (8. September 2008)

Hey leute ich habe irgendwie das prob ich habe kein weiter button da bei der Betakey eingabe..oder ich bin zudumm den zu finden?...


derius


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

So nun endlich konnte ich den key eingeben, nun heisst es warten auf die email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr es,alle den key einzugeben wenn man sich nicht mal einlogen kann??? o.O



... ohne worte


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

schätze 20 Uhr gehts dann los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

Seit gestern versuche ich mich mal einzuloggen(bei War-europe) und jetzt wo ich gerade nach hause gekommen bin von der schule , funzt es imma noch net .
Nagut kann man nichts machen immerhin versuchen sie sich mühe zugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> 414 Überlebt: Check
> Key endlich registriert: Check
> Bestätigungsmail: Negativ



nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

registrierungen sind abgestellt? ging jetzt von 16 bis 17 net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

hat jemand ne email bekommen und bei wem stand code aktiv aber man kommt nicht ins spiel ?


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> allerdings -.-


die die sich gestern nicht registrieren konnten sind selber schuld das sie sich nicht schon vor einer woche registriert haben oder noch früher


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

*schnell signa änder*


----------



## xYoSox (8. September 2008)

yeeeehhaaaaaaa Code 414. Bei der Key bestätigung
Die bekommen echt nix hin.


----------



## Dazzz (8. September 2008)

Hieß es nicht auf der Hp von War das man nach der Aktivierung wenige Minuten auf die Bestätigungsmail warten müsste?^^
Alles nur Lügen..


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

meine damen und ähm damen! es ist soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch nur noch die mail xD


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Einfach abwarten, das wird schon leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder wird nach der Reihe registriert^^


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

hat inzw. wer die mail und kann mir sagen wielange er warten musste?

für die bei denen es immer noch nicht klappt
Firefox installieren (bzw. alles löschen was zu löschen geht Cookies usw.)
auf die Registrierungseite gehen
alles eingeben 
die fehlermeldugn *auf die seite schieben* wenn sie kommt 
und die ganze zeit auf die "cd key überprüfen" drücken
hat zumindest bei mir funktoniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

Davincio,einfach den Key nochmal sorgfältig in richtiger Form eingeben,hat mir auch geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voradorr (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich auf den Link in der Mail klicke um die Registrierung abzuschließen klicke komm ich immer bei http://www.war-europe.com/?error=3x03 raus. Weiß da jemand vielleichtw as drüber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (8. September 2008)

Musst alles ausfüllen, dann erscheint nen Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

warum kommt ihr alle rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

naja gehörte hier anscheinend zu den ersteren die geschafft haben und hab noch keine mail,..

werde mich hier aber sicher melden bevor ich zocken geh


----------



## Psalma (8. September 2008)

danke für den link,1mal geklickt drauf gegangen,eingegeben zack code bestätigt jetzt nur noch warten....414 FU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

"Ihr Antrag zur Aktivierung von Code wurde gespeichert" das stand grad bei mir so unter dem grünen Buch, heißt das was gutes(musste die Seite vorher refresehen weil sie schwarz wurde nach dem das Rädchen 2sek gedreht hat ^^)?


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nu irgendwie n ganz anderes Prob : Mein Launcher sieht mega strange aus, halbtransparent, kann nix eingeben und die hälfte der graphiken fehlt?


----------



## crowsflyblack (8. September 2008)

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand meine Frage beantworten!

Hab die Aktivierung des Codes IMMER WIEDER bei Mozilla und Opera versucht. Mozilla gabs dauernd Code 414 und auf Opera die Meldung "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."

Nun hab ichs beim IE versucht und da kommt ein Fenster mit diesem grünen Buch, was ja bisher immer eine BEstätigung war. Drunter steht: "Ihr Antrag zur Aktivierung von CODE wurde gespeichert"

Ist das damit durch???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

giieeef meil


----------



## Nabraxus (8. September 2008)

Habe mich damals schön auf der Seite registriert, in der Hoffnung bei der Closed dabeit zu sein ... versteh nicht, warum das nicht mehr Leute gemacht haben ... Hatte so auf jeden Fall keine Probleme, mich vor 15 mins mittels Opera zu registrieren


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> Für alle die noch kein Konto haben. WAR starten und dann unten auf "Konto erstellen". Das geht und vorallem super fix. warte nur noch auf die Bestätigungsmail





Ich danke dir !! mein Retter xD


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

*rumtanz* juhuuu niewieder beta key kopieren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> http://www.fonfara.de/meditation/wma1.htm
> 
> und wir atmen tieeeeeef ein..







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DD ich hörs schon die ganze zeit und ich penn jetz glei ein


----------



## Luvadea (8. September 2008)

soein verdammte Bullshit...414 bis zum abwinken ! Hab bestimmt schon 100mal neu draufgeklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derius (8. September 2008)

habe da alles ausgefüllt aber da ist nirgends ein button


----------



## Peja (8. September 2008)

Habe das gleiche Problem, habe alles ausgefüllt kommt aber nichts


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Dann ist der Key vlt. falsch?


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Psalma schrieb:


> danke für den link,1mal geklickt drauf gegangen,eingegeben zack code bestätigt jetzt nur noch warten....414 FU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NUR NOCH WARTEN ist ein gefährlicher Satz bei GOA den da können bald mal Stunden draus werden was ich nicht hoffe ;/


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

wielang muss man ca auf die email warten?


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> soein verdammte Bullshit...414 bis zum abwinken ! Hab bestimmt schon 100mal neu draufgeklickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch und dann gings einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (8. September 2008)

Ladet die Page nochmal komplett neu und versuchts nochmal.
Kollege hatte die selben Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

isses normal das man 30 mins sich nen rad drehen muss? es dreht inzwischen schon seit knapp 25 minuten -.-


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

*wart*


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

Wichtige Frage: Gestern kurz neue E-Mail erstellt im eilverfahren (also @web.de adresse, keinen echten namen, nur schnell i-nen scheiß zusammengeschrieben... die alte adresse war mal auf nen account registriert von dem ich die zugangsdaten nicht mehr weiss).

Nu is mir aufgefallen das die aber gesperrt ist... Und Anmelden kann man sich grade nicht. Also kann ich auch keinen neuen account auf eine (soeben erstellte) ordentlichem adresse machen. 

Nun zur Frage: Muss man in der Mail die man nach Bestätigung des Codes kriegt irgend etwas anklicken, oder ist das nur eine E-Mail á la: HGW, jetz geh zocken.?


mfg
IrazE/Robin


----------



## Derius (8. September 2008)

Nein kann eigentlich nicht sein.aber ich guck noch mal


----------



## Sukki (8. September 2008)

Ich hab nen button... ABER ... mein Key is angeblich noch nich gültig...

Langsam isses echt nich mehr lustig


----------



## Ghymalen (8. September 2008)

WOOOOHOOOO 

Mit IE die ganze Zeit probiert. Jetzt EINMAL mit Opera (nachdem ichs mir geholt hab) und BÄÄM es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO Glücksgefühle hatte ich nichmal als ich eine 1 in Geschichte bekommen hab oO

Ghymalen trifft 414 kritisch mit 415 Lebenspunkten. 414 ist BESIEGT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

danke an alle tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt nur noch auf die mail warten


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> ....."Ihr Antrag zur Aktivierung von CODE wurde gespeichert"




ich glaube das bedeutet nur das sobald ein platz am server frei ist dein code aktiviert wird bzw. du eine mail bekommst mit "falscher code"


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

also bei mir hat alles geklappt (InternetExplorer).

sogar ohne(!) fehlermeldung XD

ging in 20 sekunden, das ganze

jetzt wart ich nur noch auf die email..

Wie lange wird das denn cirka dauern??
xd


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

was wäre denn wenn ich ne falsch eemail bei der regi reinschreibe(also zB meine 2.mailaddi)..komtm das dann dennoch?


----------



## Chirogue (8. September 2008)

hab seit 25 minuten das rädchen...was soll ich tun???????????????


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> "Ihr Antrag zur Aktivierung von Code wurde gespeichert" das stand grad bei mir so unter dem grünen Buch, heißt das was gutes(musste die Seite vorher refresehen weil sie schwarz wurde nach dem das Rädchen 2sek gedreht hat ^^)?



das heißt das du nun in der liste bist von dennen leuten die auf die aktivierung warten ...


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

*Ich hab gehört die Reg server sind offline mit die emails schneller verschickt werden ^^*


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand meine Frage beantworten!
> 
> Hab die Aktivierung des Codes IMMER WIEDER bei Mozilla und Opera versucht. Mozilla gabs dauernd Code 414 und auf Opera die Meldung "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
> 
> ...



Nein, d.h. nur dass dein Code überprüft wird sobald du an der Reihe bist und wenn alle daten dann stimmen, dann biste durch, d.h. du musst auf die Bestätigungsmail warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Davincio,einfach den Key nochmal sorgfältig in richtiger Form eingeben,hat mir auch geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICH DANKE DIR! Habe immer einzeln kopiert DDD

*abknutsch und hoffen, dass es jemand weibliches ist* ^.^


----------



## Stukkii (8. September 2008)

Totale Megaverarsche was die dort abziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

endlich kann ich den Key eingeben und promt 

*Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.*


Hallo?? euer *piep* code liegt bei mir schon seit nem halben jahr dumm rum, und nu is der für die Beta ungültig.
Franzacken echt, ich kann gar net so viel fressen was ich kotzen könnt


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

mein rad dreht sich jetzt schon seit 45min ^^hoffe ich bin bald an der reihe


----------



## Calandax (8. September 2008)

Jap is halt so, 414 wurde von der Bestätigungsmail geonhittet um die Langeweile nicht zu stören.


----------



## little_X (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab nun den Key eingegebn und aktiviert, sobald ich den Client starte und meine Daten eingeben, steht da:
Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, bitte versucht es erneut und die msg kommt jedes mal...
Ist doch lächerlich!!!!
was nu?


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

*wielang dauert es ca bis man die email bekommt? sofort oder nach ca. 30minuten?*


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

fertige registrierungsmeldung hab ich auch bekommen, hat nichtmal 2sec gedauert, geklickt, geladen, fertig


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> hab seit 25 minuten das rädchen...was soll ich tun???????????????



kein plan, hab seit 50 minuten das rädchen ^^


----------



## wolfsrain23 (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..so cd-key eingegeben check..
.......mail bekommenhabe ich noch nicht aber ich hoffe es landet nicht nei junke-mails^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (8. September 2008)

hm mal mit safari probiert und nach kurzn raddrehn die info: ihr antrag auf keyregistrierung wurd gespeichert. auch komisch


----------



## Legum (8. September 2008)

So! rädchen dreht sich! ...endlich! 
Und jetzt für den zeitvertreib einige Schwarzorks anmalen!


----------



## Tuskorr (8. September 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt habe es mit IE versucht key eingegeben und direkt danach email bekommen muss nur noch den blöden patch downloaden


----------



## d3nn!X (8. September 2008)

ich bin schon länger auf der bei war registriert und mein acc ist schon aktiviert , jetzt frage ich mich wie ich den beta key eingeben soll wenn sobald ich mich einloggen will die meldung " login zur zeit nicht möglich blabla " erscheint??


----------



## Aranai (8. September 2008)

Wer von euch kennt eigentlich auch den Mettigel? xD


----------



## Derius (8. September 2008)

entschuldigt..ja fehlte einbuchstabe..sorry aber habe mir den wo aufgeschrieben und..wohl in der eile gestern nicht noch mal überprüft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

Nabraxus schrieb:


> Habe mich damals schön auf der Seite registriert, in der Hoffnung bei der Closed dabeit zu sein ... versteh nicht, warum das nicht mehr Leute gemacht haben ... Hatte so auf jeden Fall keine Probleme, mich vor 15 mins mittels Opera zu registrieren


joa ich hab auf der seite auch sicher schon seit nem jahr oder so nen account


----------



## Viddo (8. September 2008)

Mit FF 3.0 30 min lang versucht nix...
IE 1 mal versucht nach 5 sec war die sache vorbei!!1

Jetzt nur noch auf die Mail warten.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

414 greift an aber,.. opera wiedersteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf mail wartentu seid ca 30 min oder mehr


----------



## TestIt (8. September 2008)

Das ist ein Bug beim Seitenaufbau. Das hatte ich mit dem Internet Explorer, da wurde mir auch nicht das Codeworte angezeigt was man eigeben muss, mit Firefox gings allerdings lohnt sich das eh nicht, solange die Seite nicht Fit ist.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> was wäre denn wenn ich ne falsch eemail bei der regi reinschreibe(also zB meine 2.mailaddi)..komtm das dann dennoch?


ne das wird natürlich schon überprüft bekommst dann eben nen fehler


----------



## crowsflyblack (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Nein, d.h. nur dass dein Code überprüft wird sobald du an der Reihe bist und wenn alle daten dann stimmen, dann biste durch, d.h. du musst auf die Bestätigungsmail warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber das ist ja schonmal was! Dann hat er das zumindest schonmal weitergeleitet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vearoth (8. September 2008)

Ladet euch opera ... habs vorher vergeblich probiert mit ie und firefox ... schnell opera runtergeladen installiert eingebeben nicht mal 3 sec acc aktiviert!


----------



## spidertimo (8. September 2008)

Hm.. warte schon seit 15-20 Minuten auf die Email.. bis jetzt ist noch nix da.. Ich hoffe ich hab da keinen Fehler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitespawn2k (8. September 2008)

So ich geh schon mal 100 Redbulls kaufen!!! Und wen ich wieder komm hat das zu funken sonst Opfere ich meinen Gold Hamster um die GOA Götter guter laune zu stimmen !


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

also muss man beim rad einfach warten bis der server nen platz für mich hat?
schei0 414 resi eq -.-


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> *wielang dauert es ca bis man die email bekommt? sofort oder nach ca. 30minuten?*



30 stunden triffst wahrscheinlich eher...xD -.-"


----------



## lion3232 (8. September 2008)

........schon jetz 30min auf e-mail warten........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> ich bin schon länger auf der bei war registriert und mein acc ist schon aktiviert , jetzt frage ich mich wie ich den beta key eingeben soll wenn sobald ich mich einloggen will die meldung " login zur zeit nicht möglich blabla " erscheint??


gugg in die news da is ein link da muss man sich nicht anmelden sondern gleich code eingeben


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

JUHUUUU GoogleChrome 4tw!!!


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

*WIELANG dauert es bis man die Email bekommt? Direkt nach aktivierung oder mit verzögerung?!*


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

*mein rad dreht sich immer noch ... ARRRRGH ... *


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

He he irgendwie ist das Witzig .
man muss nur einmal auf Aktualisieren drücken und schon ind zwei neue Seiten mit Posts am start.
Aber mal Ehrlich wartet doch einfach auf die Mail von denen, was meint ihr denn wieviele jetzt ihren BetaCoder aktiviert haben und auf die Mail warten.
Zeitverzögerte bearbeitung sagt doch alles .
Wer zuerst kommt Malt zuerst.


----------



## wani (8. September 2008)

grad von arbeit gekommen, will mich anmelden "Login derzeit nicht möglich!"


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir hats mit Firefox sehr gut geklappt!


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/
Da kannst du dienen Beta Key registrieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

Kann mal pls einer bezüglich meiner Frage denn sagen (sobald er sie hat) ob man in der Mail nochmal nen Link oder so klicken muss oder ob man dann loslegen kann, und die Mail nur obligatorische Bestätigung ohne neuen Aktivierungslink etc ist?

Denn ansonsten muss ich warten bis die Reg Server wieder on sind und darauf hab ich mal sowas von keinen Bock -.-


----------



## Bratiboy (8. September 2008)

nach einer stunde drehen gemerkt das ich bei meiner email adresse nen L vergessen hab wtf nu das grüne buch gekriegt


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Fenrik schrieb:


> 30 stunden triffst wahrscheinlich eher...xD -.-"



würd dier gefallen wenns so schnell geht wa?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Verzögerung natürlich.


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

also leute bei opera wenn ihr da zu erst cache löscht dann auf activation seite geht und da alles eingebt seit ihr in 5 sek fertig und müsst nur noch auf e-mail warten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

man auf email warten und code weisich auch nicht ob er klappt weil sich seid 15 minuten nur das rädchen dreht.


----------



## Ghaash (8. September 2008)

das erhalten der confirmation mail nachdem der betakay registriert wurde, hat nichts damit zu tun ob euch der patcher einloggen lässt.
das ist schlichtweg eine info ob die keyregistration fehlerfrei geklappt hat oder nicht.

gott allein weiß, wann sie die auf der page gesammelten, bestätigten userlogins auch an den patcher (ich nenne ihn mal so) weitergeben. morgen vllt?


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

> ICH DANKE DIR! Habe immer einzeln kopiert DDD
> 
> *abknutsch und hoffen, dass es jemand weibliches ist* ^.^



Ich kenn doch meine Pappenheimer ;D
Hau ab man,bin kein Weib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

FIREFOX FTW!!! einfach nur cache löschen deswegen ist es auch mit opera gegangen da ihr da nix drin hattet


----------



## Etha (8. September 2008)

jau hab das selbe problem!
hab bei buffed den key für die open beta gewonnen un nu geb ich ihn ein un es kommt die aussage das der key noch nicht gültig sei!

obwohl das mien präfix eins der oben aufgeführten ist...
weis jemand warum das so ist?bzw noch ein buffed gewinner ghier bei dems nicht geht?


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> *WIELANG dauert es bis man die Email bekommt? Direkt nach aktivierung oder mit verzögerung?!*




bei GOA immer + Verzögreung x 8h ² rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

"Diese neue Seite wird sicherstellen, dass die Unmengen an Betaplätzen aktiviert werden. Nachdem ihr den Code auf der Seite bestätigt habt, wird die Anfrage erst gespeichert und anschließend unabhängig von der Seite geprüft. Diese neue Seite wird sicherstellen, dass die Unmengen an Betaplätzen aktiviert werden. Nachdem ihr den Code auf der Seite bestätigt habt, wird die Anfrage erst gespeichert und anschließend unabhängig von der Seite geprüft. "

Das ist für alle, die auf die E-Mail warten. Demnach müssen sie eine Menge abarbeiten^^. Aber man bekommt zumindest irgendwann mal eine Mail zugesand.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

lol alle schreiben wie lange dauert es den??glaich nach aktievierung was für ne bescheuerte frage  wen einer drüber schreibt das er schon 30 min wartet lol


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

IrazE schrieb:


> Kann mal pls einer bezüglich meiner Frage denn sagen (sobald er sie hat) ob man in der Mail nochmal nen Link oder so klicken muss oder ob man dann loslegen kann, und die Mail nur obligatorische Bestätigung ohne neuen Aktivierungslink etc ist?
> 
> Denn ansonsten muss ich warten bis die Reg Server wieder on sind und darauf hab ich mal sowas von keinen Bock -.-



da musste schon n link klicken


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

,,Login derzeit nicht möglich, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten,, alles klar..


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

wani schrieb:


> grad von arbeit gekommen, will mich anmelden "Login derzeit nicht möglich!"
> 
> 
> danke
> ...


Les die Foren Post oder geh auf die W.A.R seite da ist in den NEWS der LINK wo du deinen code aktivieren kannst.


----------



## Lintagard (8. September 2008)

Aranai schrieb:


> Wer von euch kennt eigentlich auch den Mettigel? xD



Mettigel Zigeuner-Art!


----------



## Splitty (8. September 2008)

Drehen wir doch nen Film, der sich um 414 Krieger dreht (der Film heißt 414) und diese müssen gegen eine Übermacht von dem Volk der Gâme'r antreten... und dann tritt ihr Anführer hervor und schreit: " THIS IS BETA"^^


----------



## s0nx (8. September 2008)

ich habs gerade mit firefox das drehende rad abgebrochen nach knapp 1 std .. mit IE neu eingetragen alles und zack stand das das mein code angenommen wurde .. jetzt nur noch auf mail warten


----------



## Peja (8. September 2008)

jetzt geht es bei mir , habe immer die Buchstaben vom key groß geschrieben , 
aber als ich sie klein geschrieben haben ging es (ka ob es deswegen war aber jetzt geht es)


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

IrazE schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage: Gestern kurz neue E-Mail erstellt im eilverfahren (also @web.de adresse, keinen echten namen, nur schnell i-nen scheiß zusammengeschrieben... die alte adresse war mal auf nen account registriert von dem ich die zugangsdaten nicht mehr weiss).
> 
> Nu is mir aufgefallen das die aber gesperrt ist... Und Anmelden kann man sich grade nicht. Also kann ich auch keinen neuen account auf eine (soeben erstellte) ordentlichem adresse machen.
> 
> ...



Du musst die mail glaub schon nochmal bestäötigen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

hier tauchen immer fragen auf, die auf der ersten seite geklärt wurden also lest verdammt nochmal und fragt nich zig mal das gleiche.

email wird schon kommen, wir sind doch das warten gewohnt


----------



## Gocu (8. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> die die sich gestern nicht registrieren konnten sind selber schuld das sie sich nicht schon vor einer woche registriert haben oder noch früher



ich bin auch regestriert aber einloggen und somit auch den Key einlösen ging gestern und heute nicht


----------



## Cyfedias (8. September 2008)

wer noch am rad dreht...cache löschen...immernoch


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

Also bei Opera dreht das Rad imemr noch, beim Internet Explorer wurde meien Anfrage sofort angenommen. Denke das man jetzt noch gut ein paar Studne auf ne Mail warten muss. Bis morgen


----------



## Eliaas (8. September 2008)

@ Die Leute bei denen sich das Rad mehr als 2 min dreht.

Abbrechen und nochmal neu starten.

Das ging ratz fatz. Also wenn das Rad soplange dreht dann seid ihr bestimmt ned mehr
in der Warteschlange sondern es läuft was schief


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> das erhalten der confirmation mail nachdem der betakay registriert wurde, hat nichts damit zu tun ob euch der patcher einloggen lässt.
> das ist schlichtweg eine info ob die keyregistration fehlerfrei geklappt hat oder nicht.
> 
> gott allein weiß, wann sie die auf der page gesammelten, bestätigten userlogins auch an den patcher (ich nenne ihn mal so) weitergeben. morgen vllt?



Danke, dann ist alles gut^^ Kann also loslegen sobald mein Rad aufhört zu drehen >.<


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

es hiess ja sie lassen nur welle für welle rein.... müssen uns wohl bis zur nächsten Welle gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

was bedeutet der antrag auf die aktivierunggespeichert ???
heißt das ich muss jetzt auf die email warten pls antworten !!!!


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

scheisse...


----------



## Lagore (8. September 2008)

> Für alle die noch kein Konto haben. WAR starten und dann unten auf "Konto erstellen". Das geht und vorallem super fix. warte nur noch auf die Bestätigungsmail





danke alter^^


meine rettung


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawohhhl e-mail da cucu ich bin beta




WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAGGGHH


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Eliaas schrieb:


> @ Die Leute bei denen sich das Rad mehr als 2 min dreht.
> 
> Abbrechen und nochmal neu starten.
> 
> ...


Korrekt, wenn sich das Rad länger dreht daten neu eingeben und nochmal versuchen! Es muss ein grünes Buch kommen und die Nachricht, dass eure Daten gespeichert sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## parental (8. September 2008)

Ihr schreibt alle euer Key wurde aktiviert? Bei mir stand "Anfrage zur Aktivierung eures Codes verschickt oder so..." 

Bei euch net??


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

ich kann mich immer noch ned einlogen -.-.......da steht immer momentan nicht möglich..wir entschuldigen für die umstände?...könnt ihr euch einlogen?


----------



## Stukkii (8. September 2008)

Muahahah

und alle warten auf ne Mail und die kommt net, kommt net ......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guldano (8. September 2008)

JAAA, nun endlich hat es geklappt.
mit Opera, 2 Sekunden gewartet und scwhupps es ging.
viel glück euch noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

*ICH
DREH
BALD
AUCH
AM
RAD
HIER....*


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawohhhl e-mail da cucu ich bin beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt jetzt? Wie lange hats gedauert?


----------



## Splitty (8. September 2008)

http://www.fonfara.de/meditation/wma1.htm für alle die sich zu arg aufregen


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

Stukkii schrieb:


> Muahahah
> 
> und alle warten auf ne Mail und die kommt net, kommt net .........
> 
> ...




haha bei mir schon Loooooo....................er


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Lagore schrieb:


> danke alter^^
> 
> 
> meine rettung





hast du die mail schon von der registrierung ?


----------



## parental (8. September 2008)

parental schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt alle euer Key wurde aktiviert? Bei mir stand "Anfrage zur Aktivierung eures Codes verschickt oder so..."
> 
> Bei euch net??


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

noch ein tag halte ich nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich den ganzen tag so gefreut und dachte echt wenn ich nach hause komme klappts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja email wird schon gleich kommen hoff ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## They called me a Noob (8. September 2008)

Ein goßes danke an alle.
Das mit dem Cache lösen ist wirklich des Puddelskern. Vorher hat sich das Rad bei mir auch 25mins gedreht. Aber kaum war Cookies/Cache gelöscht hats insgesammt nicht mal 30sec gedauert.
Nochmal GROSSES THX!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

Leute, macht euch keine Sorgen bezüglich der Bestätigungs-Emails. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das jetzt einige Zeit dauern könnte, bis der ein oder andere User da ne mail bekommt, wenn so ein großer Andrang wieder is.

Also heißts: Warten, warten, warten...


----------



## Gnarlgor (8. September 2008)

Etha schrieb:


> jau hab das selbe problem!
> hab bei buffed den key für die open beta gewonnen un nu geb ich ihn ein un es kommt die aussage das der key noch nicht gültig sei!
> 
> obwohl das mien präfix eins der oben aufgeführten ist...
> weis jemand warum das so ist?bzw noch ein buffed gewinner ghier bei dems nicht geht?




also ich habe auch nen buffed code eingegeben und bei mir ging es. aber keine angst, wird sicher noch gefiixed, sind ja anscheinend wirklich etwas unfähig da

good luck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawohhhl e-mail da cucu ich bin beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie lange hats gedauert?


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

*WIELANG dauert es bis man die Email bekommt? Direkt nach aktivierung oder mit verzögerung?!*

zum 10x mal..


----------



## Cyfedias (8. September 2008)

ja gnorke nun darfst du auf die email warten


----------



## mettman1 (8. September 2008)

Aranai schrieb:


> Wer von euch kennt eigentlich auch den Mettigel? xD



meinscht mich?


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawohhhl e-mail da cucu ich bin beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie lang hast du gewartet?


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Wie lange hats gedauert?


Erwartest du jetzt ne Antwort?? Der is Wech :-)


----------



## Meriane (8. September 2008)

es liegt nicht am browser, wie lange man Fehlermeldungen bekommt...
bei mir hat es sofort geklappt mit Firefox 3.
Bei anderen ging es mit anderen Browsern...
Wenn ihr den Browser wechselt und es dann funktioniert ist das Zufall...


----------



## Sqi (8. September 2008)

Mein Gott scheiss e-mail...
die hat jetz 3 std dann bin ich vom training zurück wenn die dann net da is dann fahr ich zu GOA


----------



## Spokesh (8. September 2008)

So, nu noch auf die Mail warten.

Mit Opera geht es echt am besten.
Auf Chrome solltet ihr lieber verzichten:
Bundesamt warnt vor Chrome


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

Splitty schrieb:


> http://www.fonfara.de/meditation/wma1.htm für alle die sich zu arg aufregen



Oder auf meinen Sig Link klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Pr!me schrieb:


> Erwartest du jetzt ne Antwort?? Der is Wech :-)



echt mal ^^


----------



## Gudjon (8. September 2008)

gleich beim ersten versuch geklappt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur leider kann ich mich nich einloggen zum patchen...kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? kommt immer authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen bin mir aber sicher dass die daten stimmen


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

"Wir lassen es geschehen, denn es ist gut so!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

*so nachmal für alle, da der link in der news iwie nicht geht bzw schon gar nicht mehr vorhanden ist: http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de , dann eure email, account daten und beta key eingeben. LESEN was da steht, häkchen setzen und dann auf das feld unten klicken. wenns nicht geht einfach mal ne weile warten. hab vorhin auch mal ne halbe stunde gebügelt als es nicht ging, dann an den rechner und siehe da, es ging sofort, also keine panik. dann nur noch auf email warten und LESEN was da drin steht und auch das machen. viel erfolg*


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

ES IST EINFACH ZUM KOTZEN MAN FRAGT WAS UN KEINER BEACHTET ES ES GEHT EUCH NUR IMMER UM EUREN KRAM HEY



heißt wenn da steht: die anfarge zur aktivierung eures key wurde gespeichert dsselbe wie ich muss jetzt auf meine email warten ???


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Pr!me schrieb:


> Erwartest du jetzt ne Antwort?? Der is Wech :-)



naja er muss noch patchen


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

haha alle schon in der beta, zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Gelebor (8. September 2008)

na toll
bei mir kommt der fehler 711
euer account ist gesperrt

also ich wollt die registrierung abschließen mit dem link den ich per email bekommen hab
also irgendwie stimmt da was ned oder ich machs falsch


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Ich sag mal Lügner, mach screen ...
Wenn sonst noch keiner einer Email bekomme hat...


----------



## Etha (8. September 2008)

kk dann hoffei ch weinfach wieter^^


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Auf email wart.....


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ES IST EINFACH ZUM KOTZEN MAN FRAGT WAS UN KEINER BEACHTET ES ES GEHT EUCH NUR IMMER UM EUREN KRAM HEY
> 
> 
> 
> heißt wenn da steht: die anfarge zur aktivierung eures key wurde gespeichert dsselbe wie ich muss jetzt auf meine email warten ???



jo


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

Mail kommt bestimmt bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *optimistisch bleibt* dann noch kurz die 225 MB patchen und los gehts ....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feroni (8. September 2008)

E-mail da, hab den Key erst vor 10min registriert.

Man sieht sich Ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (8. September 2008)

@Spokesh: Deine Sig ist viel zu groß!


----------



## SALaD (8. September 2008)

Endlich! Dass ich diesen Moment noch erleben darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Muss jetzt "nur noch" auf die Bestätigungs-Mail warten. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

Temur schrieb:


> Die Adresse zur Aktivierung für die, die danach gefragt haben:
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/
> 
> Bin mit Opera auch gleich durchgekommen und warte "nur" noch auf die Bestätigungsmail.


eine frage,auch auf gefahr hin,das ich irgendwas nicht verstanden,gesehen hab etc...wo muss man auf bestätigen klicken??weil es da nirgens ein button gibt mit der aufschrift "weiter","bestätigen" etc.


----------



## Stukkii (8. September 2008)

ich spamm die spaxxen nu mit anfrage mails zu , bis mir ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung dazwischen kommt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



go F5


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

Gudjon schrieb:


> gleich beim ersten versuch geklappt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry du bekommst jetzt wohl von niemanden ne Antwort wurde jetzt schon 100 mal gesagt.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

So, hatte jetzt endlich auch das grüne Buch ("Antrag gespeichert"), kann mich aber im Patcher noch nicht einloggen ("Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.") und hab auch noch keine Mail bekommen. Einfach weiter warten?


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ES IST EINFACH ZUM KOTZEN MAN FRAGT WAS UN KEINER BEACHTET ES ES GEHT EUCH NUR IMMER UM EUREN KRAM HEY
> 
> 
> 
> heißt wenn da steht: die anfarge zur aktivierung eures key wurde gespeichert dsselbe wie ich muss jetzt auf meine email warten ???



das weiß niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnömlein (8. September 2008)

Ich bekomm ein Error beim einloggem im client das er nicht patchen kann -.-


----------



## Thip (8. September 2008)

Ich warte Jetzt auch schon zwanzig minuten auf die email....ich wette ich bekomme die wo drin steht das ich nene ungültigen key habe....aber ich glaube net bzw. hoffe ich net^^ weil ich den von buffed habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AA

xD


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

Das tolle ist, das meine 2 erstellten Accs zwar nun beide ne Aktivierungsmail haben, aber trotz cache ectt löschung ich immer en error bekomme, sowie ich auf den link klicke...und ende dann: http://www.war-europe.com/?error=3x03


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

Arme Leute die von GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



24 Stunden Schichten ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

also ich hab nen prob ich hb meinen key gesopeichert aber ich kann den patch nicht runterlladen da er mir inmmer sagt wenn ich meine id und mein pw eingebe ist noch nicht idendiefiziert oder so...need help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> So, hatte jetzt endlich auch das grüne Buch ("Antrag gespeichert"), kann mich aber im Patcher noch nicht einloggen ("Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.") und hab auch noch keine Mail bekommen. Einfach weiter warten?


ja

lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Da hier viele fragen, wie lange die Leute warten, sage ich mal wie lange ich bis jetzt schon gewartet hab auf die Email.

Genau 30 Minuten sind es.

ABER ich habe sie noch nicht erhalten - nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht.


----------



## klekskill (8. September 2008)

chache gelöscht im IE und instant bestätigt nurnoch auf die mail warten.


----------



## Garrok (8. September 2008)

Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich, jede Körperzelle fühlt sich wohl....


----------



## Splitty (8. September 2008)

mettman1 schrieb:


> meinscht mich?




Jo Mettigel is wat feines jamjam ^^


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Es war einmal, im Jahre 414 n. Chr....


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

30 mins, keine email jetzt.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich, jede Körperzelle fühlt sich wohl....


Jeder Zelle an jeder Stelle, jede Zelle ist total gut drauf,....


----------



## Butze79 (8. September 2008)

Für alle die noch am Rädchen drehen ...

Bitte Cache usw löschen 

Hat bei mir danach sofort geklappt .... mit den IE

Bis später warte dann auch mal auf die Mail


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> das heißt das du nun in der liste bist von dennen leuten die auf die aktivierung warten ...






HappyChaos schrieb:


> eine frage,auch auf gefahr hin,das ich irgendwas nicht verstanden,gesehen hab etc...wo muss man auf bestätigen klicken??weil es da nirgens ein button gibt mit der aufschrift "weiter","bestätigen" etc.




auf die gefahr hin, dass dus schon selber rausgefunden hast: alle verlangten daten eingeben, dann taucht der button auf


----------



## Desembo (8. September 2008)

Ich kann zwar auf der Seite alles eingeben, jedoch habe ich keinen "weiter-Button" oder dergleichen, woran kann das liegen ? hab das problem mit firefox,opera und ie :/


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> jo





dankeee


----------



## Duracel (8. September 2008)

ist den überhaupt jemand hier der schon ne email erhalten hat...
ich habe gestern die email erhalten mit dem header "bitte bestätigt eure Registrierung"
dann heute um 16.57 nachdem ich um ca 20 nach 16 Uhr den code eingeben konnte eine email mit dem header "Willkommen bei WAR" ich dachte das dies die richtige email ist..

oder muss eine Email kommen wo explizit steht das der CD Key nu aktiviert wurde ?

bitte um antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSensenmann (8. September 2008)

Sorry das ich jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlese.
Ich habe schon ewig einen WAR ACC und habe es nun nach 2 Tagen geschafft meinen Key einzugeben. Nun steht da mein Betakey wurde gespeichert trotzdessen kann ich mich nicht im Spiel einloggen um den patch zu ziehen.
Geht es euch auch so?


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Da hier viele fragen, wie lange die Leute warten, sage ich mal wie lange ich bis jetzt schon gewartet hab auf die Email.
> 
> Genau 30 Minuten sind es.
> 
> ABER ich habe sie noch nicht erhalten - nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht.



länger als ne stunde kanns net dauern, es bekamm ja schon jemand ne E-mail


----------



## Vandergroth (8. September 2008)

Habs endlich auf die Seite geschafft, auf der ich meinen Code eingeben darf.... und dann krieg ich doch glatt folgende meldung:

"Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."

Erm,...
Es ist der Code aus der Collectors Edition.... Und ja, der für die Beta-Phase...
Dieser Code sollte doch wohl einer der ältesten und schon längst am Start sein, oder seh ich das falsch....?

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip oder eine brauchbare Antwort dazu?

P.S.: Kaggboon-Antworten brauch ich nach 30 Std. warten echt nicht.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> ja
> 
> lesen bildet
> 
> ...



Danke. Ich les seit gestern eh überall nur noch bullshit in dem Forum, is bisschen schwer, gescheite Information da rauszubekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Promillo (8. September 2008)

Account habe ich gestern eingerichtet und nach 20h die bestätigungs mail bekommen.
Mit dem link in der mail zum bestätigen komme ich aber nur auf die war-europe hompage und da iss
dann das einloggen nicht möglich.
Goa holt sich bestimmt noch bei Mythic ein paar tipps wie das mit dem einloggen geht und so......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nochwer das problem?


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

hmmmm sich überlegt ob er gut oder böse spielt nachdem er die mail bekommen hat ...hehehe


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Desembo schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar auf der Seite alles eingeben, jedoch habe ich keinen "weiter-Button" oder dergleichen, woran kann das liegen ? hab das problem mit firefox,opera und ie :/



hatte ich auch, ging bei mir dann mit anderen browser, sehr merkwürdiges problem


----------



## crowsflyblack (8. September 2008)

Kann man sich dann überhaupt ins Spiel einloggen, selbst wenn man die Mail bekommen hat? 
Login geht bei mir auf der HP nach wie vor nicht! 

Auch ingame wollt ich mich zumindest zum Patchen schonmal einloggen! Geht net!


----------



## -Jayden- (8. September 2008)

Endlich hats geklappt, dennoch konnt ich es mir nicht verkneifen mir ein tolles bild zu bauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Sorry das ich jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlese.
> Ich habe schon ewig einen WAR ACC und habe es nun nach 2 Tagen geschafft meinen Key einzugeben. Nun steht da mein Betakey wurde gespeichert trotzdessen kann ich mich nicht im Spiel einloggen um den patch zu ziehen.
> Geht es euch auch so?



man schafft es sowieso nicht von anfang an mitzulesen. Wart 5 sekunden und es gibt 10 neue posts...


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

Und die Leute die sich jetz auf der Seite einloggen wollen um den Key zu reggen gucken mal wieder in die Röhre..super

sie könnten wenigstens sagen wie viel zeit zwischen den wellen ist in denen es möglich ist sich einzuloggen


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Sorry das ich jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlese.
> Ich habe schon ewig einen WAR ACC und habe es nun nach 2 Tagen geschafft meinen Key einzugeben. Nun steht da mein Betakey wurde gespeichert trotzdessen kann ich mich nicht im Spiel einloggen um den patch zu ziehen.
> Geht es euch auch so?


auf email wartn


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

Manchen würde ich auch raten den Spamordner zu checken, soll ja schon mal vorkommen das da was landet, was da nicht hingehört


----------



## Soniko (8. September 2008)

Hmmm

wenn ich auf konto erstellen klicke dann kommt die standart seite oben als seite steht zwar /regristration aber normale seite,weiß wer ne lösung?


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> *WIELANG dauert es bis man die Email bekommt? Direkt nach aktivierung oder mit verzögerung?!*
> 
> zum 10x mal..



dauert nen bissle, kommt darauf an an welcher stelle du auf der lsite plaziert bsit nach der server arbeitet udn nein man niemanden bestechen damit er einen nach vrne shciebt ,,,,


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. September 2008)

Juhu es hat gefunzt jetzt nur noch auf bestätigungs email warten YEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!

viel glück an alle die es noch versuchen

also das mit mit den cache löschen und dann den browser neu starten hats bei mir gebracht


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> ist den überhaupt jemand hier der schon ne email erhalten hat...
> ich habe gestern die email erhalten mit dem header "bitte bestätigt eure Registrierung"
> dann heute um 16.57 nachdem ich um ca 20 nach 16 Uhr den code eingeben konnte eine email mit dem header "Willkommen bei WAR" ich dachte das dies die richtige email ist..
> 
> ...


versuch doch einfach mal dich einzuloggen, wenn du reinkommst, gratz, wenn nicht, schade =(

lg


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

habs ma mit Opera versucht und es hat SOFORT geklappt, weniger als 5 sekunden rädchen :O


ie und firefox gings rad ewig.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Fenrik schrieb:


> man schafft es sowieso nicht von anfang an mitzulesen. Wart 5 sekunden und es gibt 10 neue posts...


ja^^


----------



## onkelzfan (8. September 2008)

Also ich hatte 3 Browser gleichzeitig mit der Seite göffnet. IE Rädchen Firefox Rädchen Opera 2 Sekunden und fertig^^


----------



## KlacM (8. September 2008)

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=726366

omfg ^^

Was als Werbegag gedacht war ging als Schuss nach hinten los. Der Spiele-Publisher Electronic Arts verschenkte zur Markteinführung von "Mercenaries 2: World in Flames" Benzin für 20.000 Pfund.
Kurze Zeit nachdem die Meldung raus war, ging auf Londons Straßen nichts mehr, da ein Verkehrschaos die halbe Stadt erfasste. "Der Versuch, venezuelanische Benzin-Aufstände in den Straßen von London nachzustellen, ist unverantwortlich und gefährlich", so ein betroffener Anwohner zu dieser Aktion.
Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst - nach dieser Devise wollte EA das kostenlose Benzin verteilen. So haben einige Wenige davon profitiert, während das Gros der Autofahrer im Stau standen.

UUUUUPPPPSSS.. EA, das kennen wir doch irgentwoher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (8. September 2008)

equinoxxx schrieb:


> Arme Leute die von GOA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die sind immerhin selber schuld


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

wooooo verdammt nochmal schafft ihrs bitte eure keys einzugeben *heul* ich kann mich net einloggen und sonst geht auch nix -.-


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nur, das die spacken bei GOA die freigabe für die PO Codes net erst am Sonntag aktivieren...


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

EINE FRAGE warum sagt der mir das mein CODE NOCH NICHT GÜLTIG ist ???????????? hat das problem auch jemand....hab die vorbesteller box mit zwei codes eins für die beta und ein code für die 2 items.....
Mein CODE beginnt mit -----------PSEA01--------aber irgendwie hm..kann mir da jemand helfen ????


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

also die ganzen post zu lesen hier lässt die zeit schneller vergehen wenn man auf die mail wartet

ich hab das gefühl die zahl 414 wird ewig in warhammer vermerkt bleibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

baby hai
dümm dümm

düdüm düdüm


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Promillo schrieb:


> Account habe ich gestern eingerichtet und nach 20h die bestätigungs mail bekommen.
> Mit dem link in der mail zum bestätigen komme ich aber nur auf die war-europe hompage und da iss
> dann das einloggen nicht möglich.
> Goa holt sich bestimmt noch bei Mythic ein paar tipps wie das mit dem einloggen geht und so......
> ...



bitte bitte bitte lesen. dann hättest du folgenden link schon gefunden http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Promillo schrieb:


> Account habe ich gestern eingerichtet und nach 20h die bestätigungs mail bekommen.
> Mit dem link in der mail zum bestätigen komme ich aber nur auf die war-europe hompage und da iss
> dann das einloggen nicht möglich.
> Goa holt sich bestimmt noch bei Mythic ein paar tipps wie das mit dem einloggen geht und so......
> ...



hab auch gestern 18uhr gereggt, Bestätigungslink geklickt und 1 uhr ca. Bestätigungs dafür bekommen.
16.45 Key registriert, aber muss man wohl noch warten auf eine weitere Email.

Du musst jetzt http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de nutzen


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin, dass dus schon selber rausgefunden hast: alle verlangten daten eingeben, dann taucht der button auf


ja,das habe ich nun auch gesehen^^denn der fehler ist,das mein key mit WARBE anfängt,aber da da ja dann ein buchstabe fehlt,um es komplet auszufüllen,weiß ich nicht,wie ich das berichtigen sollte,da sonst der key falsch wäre

ahh tante edith sagt,das mir ein klitzekleiner fehler mit einem fehlendem,vergessenen buchstaben unterlaufen ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (8. September 2008)

They schrieb:


> Ein goßes danke an alle.
> Das mit dem Cache lösen ist wirklich des Puddelskern. Vorher hat sich das Rad bei mir auch 25mins gedreht. Aber kaum war Cookies/Cache gelöscht hats insgesammt nicht mal 30sec gedauert.
> Nochmal GROSSES THX!!
> 
> ...



/sign

bei mir auch, seit 16.00 das rad am drehen mit opera, jetzt grad alle cookies & verlauf gelöscht, neustart opera, auf die reg-page, daten eingegeben und zack funktioniert...

mal schaun wann die mail kommt....


----------



## DerSensenmann (8. September 2008)

Was ich kriege wieder eine Email obwohl mein WAR ACC schon 1 Jahr besteht? Was soll denn inder Mail stehen? >_>


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Hab grade erfahren das die email hgar nichts bringt

acounts müssen zuerst von goa freigeschaltet werden und das hat mit der email warscheinlich nix zu tun
werden vermutlich alle gleichzeitig freigeschaltet


----------



## Gudjon (8. September 2008)

Pr!me schrieb:


> Sorry du bekommst jetzt wohl von niemanden ne Antwort wurde jetzt schon 100 mal gesagt.



hm ja sry wusste nich dass ich mir alle 50 seiten durchgelesen muss bevor ich posten darf...wie dumm von mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bayern_bua (8. September 2008)

lol kann mich hier nur anschließen, eben mit FF probiert. 10 min gewartet und immer noch schön rädchen beim drehen zugeschaut. Dann mit IE alles eingegeben, auf key prüfen gedrückt und in 1 sek kam nächster bildschirm und fertig. 

Ob die dafür Geld kriegen das nur mit bestimmten Browsern geht? xD


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

alter....... scheiss email soll kommen


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

eine frage warum kommt jetzt bei mir:"Login derzeit nicht möglich.Wir enschuldigen uns für Unanehmlichkeiten"?


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Soniko schrieb:


> Hmmm
> 
> wenn ich auf konto erstellen klicke dann kommt die standart seite oben als seite steht zwar /regristration aber normale seite,weiß wer ne lösung?


versuch mal den war patcher zu starten und dann auf Konto erstellen zu klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe es klappt^^

lg


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

-Jayden- schrieb:


> Endlich hats geklappt, dennoch konnt ich es mir nicht verkneifen mir ein tolles bild zu bauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehehe super gemacht :-) echt toll das wird ab sofort mein neues Hintergrundbild sein ...muahahahaha


----------



## Soniko (8. September 2008)

WIE LÖCHE ICH DIESES CACHE DINGß  KANN MIR DAS BITTE JEMAND SAGENß ; WENN ES DAMIT KLAPPT HÖRT SICH DAS JA SCHONMAL GUT AN .9


----------



## Matico (8. September 2008)

> Sorry das ich jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlese.
> Ich habe schon ewig einen WAR ACC und habe es nun nach 2 Tagen geschafft meinen Key einzugeben. Nun steht da mein Betakey wurde gespeichert trotzdessen kann ich mich nicht im Spiel einloggen um den patch zu ziehen.
> Geht es euch auch so?



ich habe mich auch registriert, habe den opera trick benutzt. ich habe aber keine bestätigung per email erhalten, ein einloggen ist nicht möglich. noch besser, ich bekomme nun die meldung, dass ich es zu oft erfolglos versucht habe und den support kontaktieren sollte wenn ich mein pw vergessen habe.

cool ist ja, dass diese fehlermeldung nichts darüber sagt ob ich nun gesperrt bin oder nicht. ich liebe solche fehlermeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

so, mein antrag wurde gespeichert...
ich schätze jetzt heißt es auf email warten..


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> Hab grade erfahren das die email hgar nichts bringt
> 
> acounts müssen zuerst von goa freigeschaltet werden und das hat mit der email warscheinlich nix zu tun
> werden vermutlich alle gleichzeitig freigeschaltet



quelle?


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE...feature=related

Jede Zelle meiner Körpers ist glücklich , jede Zelle fühlt sich wohl!

hehe xD


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

Gudjon schrieb:


> hm ja sry wusste nich dass ich mir alle 50 seiten durchgelesen muss bevor ich posten darf...wie dumm von mir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die antwort steht auf allen 50 (inzwischen wohl 80) Seiten mindestens 1X ;-)


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> eine frage warum kommt jetzt bei mir:"Login derzeit nicht möglich.Wir enschuldigen uns für Unanehmlichkeiten"?


gugg i den news und benutz den link

mann muss sich nicht einloggen das ist ne neue registrierungseite!


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

414... der schwärzester Tag in der geschichte der Menschheit...


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> eine frage warum kommt jetzt bei mir:"Login derzeit nicht möglich.Wir enschuldigen uns für Unanehmlichkeiten"?


Weil der Login auf der WAR Hauptseite deaktiviert ist? Du solltest einfach mal folgende Seiten ausprobieren:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/
Dort kannst du deinen Beta Key registrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Jeder Zelle an jeder Stelle, jede Zelle ist total gut drauf,....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRjqYxZ-J7Y...feature=related

Mit ein wenig mehr test^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MAcht alle mit und tanzt euren Namen^^ (oder euren Beta Key je nach dem xD)


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> ja,das habe ich nun auch gesehen^^denn der fehler ist,das mein key mit WARBE anfängt,aber da da ja dann ein buchstabe fehlt,um es komplet auszufüllen,weiß ich nicht,wie ich das berichtigen sollte,da sonst der key falsch wäre


 

LESEN^^ es steht sogar drüber wie der key anfangen muss: das wäre in deinem fall WAR*P*BE


----------



## Recc (8. September 2008)

was für ein spam treat geht lieber spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crowsflyblack (8. September 2008)

Kann mir *bitte* jemand meine Frage beantworten?

Könnt ihr euch, trotz Warten auf die E-Mail schon zum Patchen einloggen?
Ich krieg da immer ne Fehlermeldung!


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

ich will doch einfach nur zocken!!! xDD


----------



## Gnarlgor (8. September 2008)

Desembo schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar auf der Seite alles eingeben, jedoch habe ich keinen "weiter-Button" oder dergleichen, woran kann das liegen ? hab das problem mit firefox,opera und ie :/




gib erstmal alles ein,. das kommt dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpio (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Kann mir *bitte* jemand meine Frage beantworten?
> 
> Könnt ihr euch, trotz Warten auf die E-Mail schon zum Patchen einloggen?
> Ich krieg da immer ne Fehlermeldung!



Nein. Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Es ist tatsächlich so dass die aktivierung zum code nur gespeichtert wird wenn man IE oder Google benutzt.Mit firefox lädt er unendlich


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Kann mir *bitte* jemand meine Frage beantworten?
> 
> Könnt ihr euch, trotz Warten auf die E-Mail schon zum Patchen einloggen?
> Ich krieg da immer ne Fehlermeldung!



Wozu dann die Mail?


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Kann mir *bitte* jemand meine Frage beantworten?
> 
> Könnt ihr euch, trotz Warten auf die E-Mail schon zum Patchen einloggen?
> Ich krieg da immer ne Fehlermeldung!


NEIN


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Kann mir *bitte* jemand meine Frage beantworten?
> 
> Könnt ihr euch, trotz Warten auf die E-Mail schon zum Patchen einloggen?
> Ich krieg da immer ne Fehlermeldung!



was wohl soviel wie "nein" bedeutet, ich kanns übrigens auch noch nicht also keine panik


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

Sytrex schrieb:


> so, mein antrag wurde gespeichert...
> ich schätze jetzt heißt es auf email warten..



Ich denke das heißt soviel das es gespeichert wurde aber grad halt net bearbeitet werden kann(also bestätigt werden) weil zuviel  los ist mal wieder 
wenn du pech hast kanns sein das erstmal 100k spieler durchgearbeitet werden müssen bis die zu euch kommen und so wie die sever von denen überlastet sind
kann das dauern...


----------



## Unna (8. September 2008)

hey leute jetzt ma ne frage, also ich hab den key eingegeben und dann kommt die msg "Ihr antrag auf aktivierung von code wurde gespeichert" heist das ich muss jetzt erst ma auf eine E-Mail warten die mir sagt "okay der code geht klar" und danach dan auf noch eine e-mail wo ich dan meinen Account zum spielen aktivieren kann?

Pls kann mir wer das erklären oder sagen ob ich das richtig verstanden hab? Aber pls als PM weil in dem Thread hier is das ja unmöglich mitzuhalten^^


----------



## Soniko (8. September 2008)

sry für mein oben großgeschriebenes war wohl caps -_-

Wollte nur fragen wie ich mein cache teil löschen kann wenn es so klappen sollte,bin nicht so der computerspezialist


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Kann mir *bitte* jemand meine Frage beantworten?
> 
> Könnt ihr euch, trotz Warten auf die E-Mail schon zum Patchen einloggen?
> Ich krieg da immer ne Fehlermeldung!


Nein dein Key muss von GOA bestätigt werden.(email)


----------



## travisbarker (8. September 2008)

Hin und wieder lese ich hier etwas über die Buffed Keys, kann mich mal bitte jemand darüber aufklären was es damit auf sich hat? Sind das Fakes oder wie ist das gemeint?

" Ihr Antrag von Code zur Aktivierung wurde gespeichert"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Gerdalf schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich so dass die aktivierung zum code nur gespeichtert wird wenn man IE oder Google benutzt.Mit firefox lädt er unendlich


falsch, versuch mal deinen cache zu leeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann f5 und nochmal versuchen

lg


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ES IST EINFACH ZUM KOTZEN MAN FRAGT WAS UN KEINER BEACHTET ES ES GEHT EUCH NUR IMMER UM EUREN KRAM HEY
> 
> 
> 
> heißt wenn da steht: die anfarge zur aktivierung eures key wurde gespeichert dsselbe wie ich muss jetzt auf meine email warten ???


ja bekommst ne email


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

[Also...irgendwie is da was komisch^^ ich hab kP mehr auf welcehr meienr 3 emailaddis ich meinen acc registriert hatte hab also alle ausprobiert udn bei allen wurde der SELBE key aktiviert...is da was komisch?

ich würde sagen...JA!^^


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Hin und wieder lese ich hier etwas über die Buffed Keys, kann mich mal bitte jemand darüber aufklären was es damit auf sich hat? Sind das Fakes oder wie ist das gemeint?
> 
> " Ihr Antrag von Code zur Aktivierung wurde gespeichert"
> 
> ...



Buffed.de hat auch Beta Keys verlost, das ist damit gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snib (8. September 2008)

mal ne andere frage kriegt ihr auch so lustige meldungen auf den aktivierungslink?
z.B fehler 303 überprüfe deine internetverbindung oder dein account wurde gesperrt (obwohl er noch garnich aktiviert war)

und stellt ihr euch auch die frage wie die jungs den release packen wollen wenn se noch nichmal die acc-verwaltung für die beta in den griff kriegen?

und ich rede jetzt wirklich nur über die verwaltung...die eigentlich nich so neu und geheim is das man se nich vorher hätte testen können....


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE...feature=related
> 
> Jede Zelle meiner Körpers ist glücklich , jede Zelle fühlt sich wohl!
> 
> hehe xD


made my day XDDD
die game musik

ps mail nich da xD


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Trotzdem bekomme ich weder registrierungs noch code aktivierungsmail.Mhm also mim mailen haben sies nicht so.


----------



## ArminFRA (8. September 2008)

*YEAH BABY! "SIE HABEN EMAIL......"*











































ach kacke, doch bloss porn-spam...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

INE FRAGE warum sagt der mir das mein CODE NOCH NICHT GÜLTIG ist ???????????? hat das problem auch jemand....hab die vorbesteller box mit zwei codes eins für die beta und ein code für die 2 items.....
Mein CODE beginnt mit -----------PSEA01--------aber irgendwie hm..kann mir da jemand helfen ????


----------



## ciociorak (8. September 2008)

Das muntert euch wieder auf xD hahaha http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tEQHDTcRIzw&...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

wo bei ich nicht weis ob man bei key wurde aktiviert auch ne email bekommt weist da jemand was ?


----------



## Soniko (8. September 2008)

sry will net spammen,aber kann mir bitte wer sagen wie ich dieses cache lösche,weil jemand ja sagte,es würde dann klappen ?


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Ihr kleinen Hirnis versteht ihr es nciht?
> Im Gegensatzz zu euch habe ich bereits einen ACC der auch schon 1 Jahr läuft ich will nur wissen was jetzt genau passiert nachdem mir die Seite gesagt hat das meine Betakey gespeichert wurde.
> 
> Hätten sie blos mal die Registrierung gestoppt damit erst alle Leute die schon lange einen WAR Acc haben ihren Key eintragen und bestärigen lassen können wäre alles super gewesen...


ja genau, held, lies die letzten 10 seiten dann weisst dus!


----------



## Garrok (8. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Ihr kleinen Hirnis versteht ihr es nciht?
> Im Gegensatzz zu euch habe ich bereits einen ACC der auch schon 1 Jahr läuft ich will nur wissen was jetzt genau passiert nachdem mir die Seite gesagt hat das meine Betakey gespeichert wurde.
> 
> Hätten sie blos mal die Registrierung gestoppt damit erst alle Leute die schon lange einen WAR Acc haben ihren Key eintragen und bestärigen lassen können wäre alles super gewesen...



Bist du jetzt besser als der Rest?!?

Btw: Wozu Open-Beta wenn du eh schon Closed gezockt hast?


----------



## philipp14494 (8. September 2008)

Ist das normal das ich zum Beispiel über eine Stunde warte und noch nicht kam das es geklappt hat?
Ich finde es etwas lang ^^


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Soniko schrieb:


> sry für mein oben großgeschriebenes war wohl caps -_-
> 
> Wollte nur fragen wie ich mein cache teil löschen kann wenn es so klappen sollte,bin nicht so der computerspezialist


  je nach browser auf "extras -> einstellunge -> datenschutz (firefox) -> cookies anzeigen -> jeweilige cookies entfernen bzw alle


----------



## Epicnexus (8. September 2008)

hat schon wer ne email bekommen nach der code eingabe?


----------



## Gothmorg (8. September 2008)

Hmm, bin grad etwas nervös...ich hab zwei Accounts auf WAR-Europe, da ich mal Probleme mit meiner Email-Adresse hatte und benutze nun den ersten Account. Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob ich alle Daten richtig eingegeben habe.
Nun meine Frage: Es wurde gesagt, dass sich um meinen Zugang gekümmert würde oder so, allerdings nichts positiv bestätigendes. Wären die Daten falsch gewesen, wäre dann da direkt eine Fehlermeldung aufgetaucht, oder kann das noch per Email kommen?

mfG Goth aka Aza


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> INE FRAGE warum sagt der mir das mein CODE NOCH NICHT GÜLTIG ist ???????????? hat das problem auch jemand....hab die vorbesteller box mit zwei codes eins für die beta und ein code für die 2 items.....
> Mein CODE beginnt mit -----------PSEA01--------aber irgendwie hm..kann mir da jemand helfen ????


Also ich glaube der Betacode muss mit PCOB01 anfangen


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

also firefox dreht seit 30 mins...opera seit 5 mins....ie keine lust auf zu mache...
ICH DREH AM RAD!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galak (8. September 2008)

gibt es infos inzwischen wann man wieder seinen account registrieren kann?


----------



## Zulo (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> INE FRAGE warum sagt der mir das mein CODE NOCH NICHT GÜLTIG ist ???????????? hat das problem auch jemand....hab die vorbesteller box mit zwei codes eins für die beta und ein code für die 2 items.....
> Mein CODE beginnt mit -----------PSEA01--------aber irgendwie hm..kann mir da jemand helfen ????



Der code is ned für die beta, der is a) 2 items b) frühzeitiger start


----------



## Sherisys (8. September 2008)

was geht mit manche typen hier ab frage was hier und beleidgen nebenbei die leute noch..


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Ist das normal das ich zum Beispiel über eine Stunde warte und noch nicht kam das es geklappt hat?
> Ich finde es etwas lang ^^


Cache löschen, refresh und daten neu eingeben, dann sollte es klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## DerSensenmann (8. September 2008)

Bloß weil man ein War Acc hatte heißt das nicht das man an der closed Beta teilgenommen hat. >_>


----------



## Bluppor (8. September 2008)

maaaaannnnn -.- will entlch die e-mail von der reg haben!!! ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitatrion (8. September 2008)

Hallo Xoban ,

Diese Vorbestellerbox hat nichts mit der offenen Beta zu tun , sondern nur das Du 3 Tage vorher anfangen kannst steht aber auch alles dabei in Deiner Box !!!


----------



## Monadar (8. September 2008)

> Es ist tatsächlich so dass die aktivierung zum code nur gespeichtert wird wenn man IE oder Google benutzt.Mit firefox lädt er unendlich



FALSCH! Geht auch mit Firefox!


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

sollte es eig nich eine ´´neue Registrierungsseite geben?´´


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Newszeit: Endlich ist es soweit!!! Am Tage 414 das große Update! Code 1227!!


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Hmm, bin grad etwas nervös...ich hab zwei Accounts auf WAR-Europe, da ich mal Probleme mit meiner Email-Adresse hatte und benutze nun den ersten Account. Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob ich alle Daten richtig eingegeben habe.
> Nun meine Frage: Es wurde gesagt, dass sich um meinen Zugang gekümmert würde oder so, allerdings nichts positiv bestätigendes. Wären die Daten falsch gewesen, wäre dann da direkt eine Fehlermeldung aufgetaucht, oder kann das noch per Email kommen?
> 
> mfG Goth aka Aza


Davor hab ich auch Angst das wenn ich dann endlich ne Mail bekomme steht, das meine Mail falsch war oder so^^


----------



## Kal-Chan (8. September 2008)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine frage, bin mir nicht sicher ob mein key jetzt angenommen wurde. also bei mir kam zwar das buch mit dem grünen kreis, aber da stand nichts von gespeichert oder sowas. muss ich jetzt nur noch auf die e-mail warten oder doch nochmal versuchen key zu aktivieren?

lg

Kalusha


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

VOrzeitiger start ????? dachte das is beta AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH verdammt was heisst das jetzt wann kann ich zocken ?????


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

silveroffspring schrieb:


> Newszeit: Endlich ist es soweit!!! Am Tage 414 das große Update! Code 1227!!


Cache löschen, Refresh udn daten neu eingeben, dann sollte es klappen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

Vitatrion schrieb:


> Hallo Xoban ,
> 
> Diese Vorbestellerbox hat nichts mit der offenen Beta zu tun , sondern nur das Du 3 Tage vorher anfangen kannst steht aber auch alles dabei in Deiner Box !!!


In der Box ist ein Code für die Open Beta also quatsch net.


----------



## Zulo (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> VOrzeitiger start ????? dachte das is beta AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH verdammt was heisst das jetzt wann kann ich zocken ?????




Nach dem satz, hoffentlich nie...

aber da das SE is: ab dem 15.

@ober mir: nur in der CE PO


----------



## HiFischi (8. September 2008)

Kal-Chan schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eine frage, bin mir nicht sicher ob mein key jetzt angenommen wurde. also bei mir kam zwar das buch mit dem grünen kreis, aber da stand nichts von gespeichert oder sowas. muss ich jetzt nur noch auf die e-mail warten oder doch nochmal versuchen key zu aktivieren?
> 
> lg
> ...



Ja nur noch wie wir alle auf die e-mail warten


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Cache löschen, Refresh udn daten neu eingeben, dann sollte es klappen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ich habee meinen Key ja schon lange weg^^ Das war nur eine Zusammenfassung der verschiedenen Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> VOrzeitiger start ????? dachte das is beta AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH verdammt was heisst das jetzt wann kann ich zocken ?????


Wir sind immernoch in der OB, alle Chars werden zum Spielspart gelöscht!

grüße


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

meine güte...
langsam wirds lächerlich...
gestern haben sie gar nix hingekriegt trotz großer verprechungen.
heute (knapp 30 STd. später!) klappt immer noch nicht alles gut anmelden geht gar nicht regestriren kann man sich nur über einen link der auf der ofiziellen seite gar nicht aufzufinden ist und das regstriren und betreten der seite geht nur mit wieder geleerten cache....also mal ehrlich das muss nicht sein.
Und das versenden von den e-mails? wann soll das statt finden...


tja goa.... echt peinliche aktion


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

wo issn der cache ordner?^^


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Ihr kleinen Hirnis versteht ihr es nciht?
> Im Gegensatzz zu euch habe ich bereits einen ACC der auch schon 1 Jahr läuft ich will nur wissen was jetzt genau passiert nachdem mir die Seite gesagt hat das meine Betakey gespeichert wurde.
> 
> Hätten sie blos mal die Registrierung gestoppt damit erst alle Leute die schon lange einen WAR Acc haben ihren Key eintragen und bestärigen lassen können wäre alles super gewesen...



Du muss die Windows-taste und "R" gleichzeitig drücken. Dann "cd\" und Enter. um auf den GOA Server einzuloggen musst du "format c:" eingeben.
Das noch bestätigen und während der Download läuft den neusten Knigge lesen. Soltlest du auch nur das Vorwort verstehen, besteht noch Hoffnung. Falls nicht lass dir bitte Fehlercode 414 auf die Stirn tätowieren und such dir einen Job bei der Bahn, als Raddreher.

so long....


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

*LIVE STREAM AUS DEM GOA HEADQUARTER !!!!*​





​


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

Wasn jetzt der eine sagt OB key der andere sagt vorzeitiger start wasn jetzt


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

ich hab nen Plan von nichts, die haben doch jetzt wirklich den link zur BETA-Code aus den NEws entfernt bei war-europe 
i-wie wird das heute wohl auch niox mehr , wenn dies so weiter geht haben 1 TAg beta ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowor (8. September 2008)

Boar öy, warte jetzt über ne Stunde auf die beschi.... Mail!!!
Dat wird wohl erst morgen was, denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

jaa email nach 4 min da xD


----------



## Stukkii (8. September 2008)

ey, die verschicken die Bestätigungsmails doch eh manuell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

ich dachte immer, dass leute die schreiben können, automatisch auch LESEN könne, aber das war wohl ein irrglaub. hier werden die posts im sekundentakt reingezimmert. da blickt keiner mehr durch. aber es wurden im prinzip alle fragen geklärt, man muss sich nur mal die mühe machen auch die antworten dazu zu lesen.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> wo issn der cache ordner?^^


Versuch mal unter Extras, Internetoptionen oben im Firefox^^


----------



## Nebuzar (8. September 2008)

... edit ...

falsches Zitat ...


----------



## wolfsrain23 (8. September 2008)

extras...private daten löschen..cache klicksen..ok


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

see ya in war^^


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Gerdalf schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich so dass die aktivierung zum code nur gespeichtert wird wenn man IE oder Google benutzt.Mit firefox lädt er unendlich



Bei mir ging's mit FF und dafür mit dem IE nicht. Pauschal kann man das scheinbar nicht sagen mit welchem Browser es am Besten klappt.


... wo bleibt die Mail .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> see ya in war^^


Lügner!


----------



## Tahmuras (8. September 2008)

juhu hat geklappt jetzt nur noch auf e-mail warten


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Lügner!


Spammer!


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

die leute die ,die bestätigungsmails schreiben spielen vermutlich zwischendurch WoW..


----------



## Naphiela (8. September 2008)

​[/quote]

Wahnsinn, die schauen ja noch in die Röhre!


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

nebuzar da is nur der code und der andere der fängt mit PSEG01 an  omann dachte das wär beta also doch net :-(


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Spammer!


Selber!


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Tahmuras schrieb:


> juhu hat geklappt jetzt nur noch auf e-mail warten


da kannste lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Selber!


Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Langeweile ^^


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

lol

http://www.fehler-414.de


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Spammer!



FLAMER^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

Die Mails werden gerade einzeln geschrieben, also habt Geduld. :>


----------



## Blackstorm666 (8. September 2008)

Schaut euch das ma an is ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vs-XjAvg01E


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

der C64 bei GOA hat schon nen stressigen job....


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Habe den buffed key eingegeben: Rad dreht sich seit 1 1/2 Stunden. Neues Fenster, key von inwar benutzt, nach 2 Sekunden: Antrag wurde gespeichert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

verdammt mann kann sich nicht einloggen^^


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe wer hat das nicht gerade.^^


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> INE FRAGE warum sagt der mir das mein CODE NOCH NICHT GÜLTIG ist ???????????? hat das problem auch jemand....hab die vorbesteller box mit zwei codes eins für die beta und ein code für die 2 items.....
> Mein CODE beginnt mit -----------PSEA01--------aber irgendwie hm..kann mir da jemand helfen ????



Die Beta keys beginnen mit PCOB01, WARPBE oder WaARPBF

und die neu registrierungseite ist unter: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de zu finden
oder wenn ihr direkt auf die war seite geht unter dem gekennzeichneten Menüpnkt:

[attachment=4688:warhammerseite.JPG]


Edit: Achja und es hat glaub noch keiner eine bestätigungsmail bekommen, nachdem um 16h die registrierungsseite freigegeben wurde


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Monadar schrieb:


> FALSCH! Geht auch mit Firefox!



Sry falls es eine fehlmeldung gewesen sein sollte mit firefox bleib meiner 3 mal hängen und mit IE gings direkt abersowasvoninstantalter


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> Die Beta keys beginnen mit PCOB01, WARPBE oder WaARPBF
> 
> und die neu registrierungseite ist unter: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de zu finden


Super Zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

an die,die die mail erhalten haben: wie lange hat das denn gedauert?


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Wie lange dauert das in etwa bis die E-Mail kommt?

Mfg Sisiqi


----------



## Garrok (8. September 2008)

Hämorriden schmerzen schon langsam vom vielen herumhocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

sisiqi schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das in etwa bis die E-Mail kommt?
> 
> Mfg Sisiqi


Das dauert bis gestern!


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

ich wette meine kommt erst voll spät an ---...---


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

wie logg ich micch da ein?^^


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

sisiqi schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das in etwa bis die E-Mail kommt?
> 
> Mfg Sisiqi


Nuja sobald sie fertig getippt wurde denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

na super also kann ich die vorbesteller box in die ecke kloppen na super ...wo bekomm ich jetzt nen beta key her ahhhhhhhh mist echt


----------



## travisbarker (8. September 2008)

Das Buffed Open Beta Keys verschenkt hat weiß ich ja, hab ja einen von denen bekommmen. Mich macht es nur ein bisschen stutzig da ich irgendwo im Forum mal gelesen habe das damit irgendwas nicht stimmen soll. Leider wurde da nicht weiter drauf eingegangen und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust jetzt alle 500.000^^ Posts nochmal durchzublättern


----------



## HurricaneX (8. September 2008)

HAT JEMAND SCHON NE EMAIL?


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

weiß niemand wie ich mich einlogge?


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Will endlich spielen warte jetzt schon ewig omg...
Hoffe, dass die Mail dann mal kommt weil langsam hab ich von dem scheiß die Nase voll...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

Unsere E-mails kommen an wenn die Beta schon vorbei ist xD


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> weiß niemand wie ich mich einlogge?


anscheinend nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

ICh hasse es auf Emails warten zu müssen...

werd mich nun erstmal bissl amüsieren fahren und dann mal schauen was heut abend um neun so geht...


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

weiß nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde

ich hab mich über das gute alte http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ registriert, hat 2sek gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

will mich einloggen um meinen acc zu machen^^


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

Aresblood schrieb:


> Unsere E-mails kommen an wenn die Beta schon vorbei ist xD



Ich schätze mal so in 414 Tagen......


----------



## Sasamur (8. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt immer der Error Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.

Was kann ich machen?

Code fängt mit PCOB01 an


----------



## Monadar (8. September 2008)

Ich wart gleich seit ca. ner Stunde.. also macht euch nicht zu viel Hoffnung das da sofort ne e-mail ankommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

Sasamur schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt immer der Error Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.
> 
> Was kann ich machen?
> 
> Code fängt mit PCOB01 an



Lesen und tippen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ich jedenfalls hab noch keine und glaube auch das wir hier noch en weile abwarten müssen


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> weiß nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde
> 
> ich hab mich über das gute alte http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ registriert, hat 2sek gedauert
> 
> ...


wurde schonmal gesagt vor 2 min alleridngs ungefähr 1000 seiten hinter deinem Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naphiela (8. September 2008)

Ich sag nur Disturbed:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzak8Gq3KO0


----------



## crowsflyblack (8. September 2008)

*Faß Bier in Thread roll*

lassts euch schmecken! Irgendwie muss man sich ja das Warten erträglich machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

mal so eine frage,ich hab den beta key von buffed eingegeben aber kann ich dann beim headstart immer noch den key der ce benutzen?


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

o0 schluck...
Die Beta läuft ja echt suuuuuuuper an xD


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

man ich will endlich zocken^^


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

Mit dem Regestrierungslink den jemand ca. jetz 15 seiten vorher gepostet hat gings super schnell..nun nurnoch auf die mail warten..


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht wie wir gleich leveln wollen?
Gibts soviele Mobs im Startgebiet? xD


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

Ich hoffe die Mail kommt noch vor 22:00 :-)


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> *Faß Bier in Thread roll*
> 
> lassts euch schmecken! Irgendwie muss man sich ja das Warten erträglich machen!
> 
> ...


Hm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 digitales bier^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

viel spaß lezander^^ man kann sich net einloggen


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

weiss jemand wo ich noch nen beta key bekomme ???????? kann ja meine vorbesteller box in die ecke kloppen.....Wie funzt das eigentlich mit der vorbesteller box kann ich mich dann am 15 .09 einloggen oder wie ??


----------



## philipp14494 (8. September 2008)

Und wo muss man da den Cache löschen? In welcher Datei? Warhammer Online Datei oder wo? ^^


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Was soll das bitte am Releaseday werden?


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

hmm also dass es probleme mit dem login und so weiter(alá 414,1103 etc) kommen kann,das  seh ich ja auf alle fälle ein. das is etwas schwieriges (für profis sollte es allerdings doch kein problem sein^^)

aber dass es scheinbar unmöglich ist,nen flott funktionieren antomatischen mail"-beantworter" einzubauen, versteh ich nun wirklich nicht.
sowas kann selbst ich programmieren^^


----------



## Pr!me (8. September 2008)

Nebuzar schrieb:


> Du hast den Code für den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg eingegeben und nicht den für die open Beta ....


So da ich nix besseres zu tun habe....
 zitat/
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ihr habt die CE von Warhammer Online Age of Reckoning vorbestellt.
Mit dieser Vorbestellungblabla bla bla 2 Gegenstände bla bla bla einen Platz in der beta Bla bla bla bla und vorzeitiger einstieg bla bla bla.
Auf diesem Flyer findet ihr drei Codes mit denen ihr Zugang zu den Prämien erhaltet.

1.Zugang zur offenen Beta (Code-Präfix PC0B01 )
2.Vorzeitiger Zugang (Code Präfix PCEA01)
3.Spielgegenstände (Code-Präfix PCEIE1)


Also habe ich den richtigen Code eingegeben.(Der auch Activiert wurde.


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Ich hoffe die kommt inerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde habe um 8 Training 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonaris46 (8. September 2008)

lol bei mir lief das grad folgendermaßen: Ich logge mich auch mein Hotmail Konto ein, WAS SEHEN MEINE AUGEN DA??? EINE UNGELESENE E-Mail!!!! mein Adrenalinspiegel steigt in sekundenschnelle! Postfach geöffnet und da war sie: die Mail mit dem betreff "Wir schenken Ihnen 50 Fotoabzüge, Herr ...." NEIIIIIIIN!!!!!! xD


----------



## ugauga (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> wurde schonmal gesagt vor 2 min alleridngs ungefähr 1000 seiten hinter deinem Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol flott!


----------



## travisbarker (8. September 2008)

" 414 Fists in the Air"


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

langsam können se sich die email in den arsch schieben bei GOA und nackt auf der straße tanzen damit..


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Tick tack tick tack.

1 Stunde warte ich schon auf meine Email...


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

Das is das problem bei mir steht der oberte code nicht mit drinn nur die unteren zwei


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

gogo need login seite^^


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

SoRcs schrieb:


> hmm also dass es probleme mit dem login und so weiter(alá 414,1103 etc) kommen kann,das  seh ich ja auf alle fälle ein. das is etwas schwieriges (für profis sollte es allerdings doch kein problem sein^^)
> 
> aber dass es scheinbar unmöglich ist,nen flott funktionieren antomatischen mail"-beantworter" einzubauen, versteh ich nun wirklich nicht.
> sowas kann selbst ich programmieren^^


biete doch deine dienste goa an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du so gut bist vllt stellen sie dich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

equinoxxx schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht wie wir gleich leveln wollen?
> Gibts soviele Mobs im Startgebiet? xD




Public Quests ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## PatchOne (8. September 2008)

wow ihr seid wenigstens alle soweit, das ihr auf die email wartet .. ich hab nichtmal nen dreckigen account auf der seite um den key überhaupt registrieren zu können ... pah ...


----------



## Wichtli (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ389ZehxKU&...feature=related Der hier fetzt auch hihi lustig. erinnert mich irgendwie an das Kind was Unreal tournement zocken will :-)


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

need immernoch login^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

hab langsam keine lust mehr f5 zu hämmern...mhmm ich brächte so nen schluckspecht^oder wie die dinger heissen


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (8. September 2008)

Sagt mal ist das nur bei mir so oder bei euch auch? die newspost mit dem reglink is auf einmal wieder weg...

hab mich zwar schon lang mit dem key angemeldet und wart auf die mail, aber irgendwie ist das ungewöhnlich! schonwieder ne nummer die nicht funktioniert hat und die man schnell wieder zurückzieht bevors zuviel wind macht???


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> hab langsam keine lust mehr f5 zu hämmern...mhmm ich brächte so nen schluckspecht^oder wie die dinger heissen


oder nen dressierten affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ389ZehxKU&...feature=related

Wem ging es gestern nicht so?


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uOpdyytB3OY

auch nice xD


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

Sonaris46 schrieb:


> lol bei mir lief das grad folgendermaßen: Ich logge mich auch mein Hotmail Konto ein, WAS SEHEN MEINE AUGEN DA??? EINE UNGELESENE E-Mail!!!! mein Adrenalinspiegel steigt in sekundenschnelle! Postfach geöffnet und da war sie: die Mail mit dem betreff "Wir schenken Ihnen 50 Fotoabzüge, Herr ...." NEIIIIIIIN!!!!!! xD




looooooooooool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> hab langsam keine lust mehr f5 zu hämmern...mhmm ich brächte so nen schluckspecht^oder wie die dinger heissen



Einen Specht?....


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

login ist derzeit nicht verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
ich hasse war jetzt schon^^


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Alles glänz so schön neu! 

414!


----------



## Tuplow5156 (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> hab langsam keine lust mehr f5 zu hämmern...mhmm ich brächte so nen schluckspecht^oder wie die dinger heissen



Ohja das hilft auch jedem weiter. Das alle Leute nur auf F5 drücken...

vote for close, das ist doch nur noch nicht mehr feierlich wie das Forum gespammt wird.


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

Monadar schrieb:


> Ich wart gleich seit ca. ner Stunde.. also macht euch nicht zu viel Hoffnung das da sofort ne e-mail ankommt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendwoher kenn ich das xD


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> Das is das problem bei mir steht der oberte code nicht mit drinn nur die unteren zwei



Dann hast du die Vorbestellerbox zur SE, da ist kein Key für die Open Beta dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

bringt es was sich 2 mal zu vbestätigen?^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

konnte sich schon irgendwer einloggen?


----------



## njester (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Vorbestellerbox zur SE, da ist kein Key für die Open Beta dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Falls noch einer Keys braucht, ich habe noch ein paar


----------



## Stukkii (8. September 2008)

ich geh mal meine alte hacken.

und wehe nach den 3 minuten ist die Mail nicht da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

gao wieso könnt ihr das einfach ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr hattet einein halb tage und habts immernochnich geschaft das zu schaffen

auch egal  *Assassins creed spiel*


----------



## chadsmith91 (8. September 2008)

ich habe die bestätiguns-mail bekommen, aber kann mich trotzdem nicht ins spiel einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frasol1024 (8. September 2008)

Jetzt wartet doch einfach ab. Drüber diskutieren bringt doch eh nichts. Wenn es nachher funktionieren sollte, warte ich gerne noch eine Weile.


----------



## Fritzchen (8. September 2008)

also bei mir dreht sich das Ding schon seit genau 16:03 ohne Timeout & Co, wielang soll ich noch warten?
Keine Mails bis jetzt da.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

lolwut schrieb:


> gao wieso könnt ihr das einfach ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*neid*


----------



## crowsflyblack (8. September 2008)

chadsmith91 schrieb:


> ich habe die bestätiguns-mail bekommen, aber kann mich trotzdem nicht ins spiel einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vermutlich immer noch die Login-Server! Die sind glaub down!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> konnte sich schon irgendwer einloggen?


was bekommst beim einlogen?


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

Von:	Das Team von WAR <no-reply@goa.com>
	ins Adressbuch
An:	xxx
Betreff:	Willkommen bei WAR
Datum:	Mon, 08. Sep 2008 17:33:21 +0200

ja toll ich kann mich immernoch net einloggen^^


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Fritzchen schrieb:


> also bei mir dreht sich das Ding schon seit genau 16:03 ohne Timeout & Co, wielang soll ich noch warten?
> Keine Mails bis jetzt da.


Cache löschen, Refresh udn daten neu eingeben, dann sollte es klappen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

ich sspiel ja assassins creed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zabbadack (8. September 2008)

Bestätigungsmail erhalten - Key wurde akzeptiert nur am Patcher kein einloggen möglich O.o

das wird heut wieder nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

naja die bestätungmail hat doch nix mit der acountaktivierung zu tun

das dauerd noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> INE FRAGE warum sagt der mir das mein CODE NOCH NICHT GÜLTIG ist ???????????? hat das problem auch jemand....hab die vorbesteller box mit zwei codes eins für die beta und ein code für die 2 items.....
> Mein CODE beginnt mit -----------PSEA01--------aber irgendwie hm..kann mir da jemand helfen ????



Die Beta keys beginnen mit PCOB01, WARPBE oder WaARPBF

und die neu registrierungseite ist unter: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de zu finden
oder wenn ihr direkt auf die war seite geht unter dem gekennzeichneten Menüpnkt:
[attachment=4689:warhammerseite.JPG]

Am besten verwendet ihr den Internet Explorer, da es damit scheinbar die wenigsten Probleme gibt.

Ein Login auf der HP ist für die Registrierung nicht nötig, da ihr eure Logindaten direkt mit übermitteln müsst.

Gruß
Angel


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> Von:	Das Team von WAR <no-reply@goa.com>
> ins Adressbuch
> An:	xxx
> Betreff:	Willkommen bei WAR
> ...



das dürfte die bestätigung des accounts sein, nicht vom key.
die mail hab ich gestern auch bekommen ohne jemals nen key eingegeben zu haben


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Fritzchen schrieb:


> also bei mir dreht sich das Ding schon seit genau 16:03 ohne Timeout & Co, wielang soll ich noch warten?
> Keine Mails bis jetzt da.



Ich habe 1 1/2 Stunden gewartet. Abgebrochen, alles neu eigegeben: Kam sofort die Bestätigung, dass der Antrag gespeichert wurde. Jetzt warte ich auf die mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukow (8. September 2008)

ich habe schon nach 15 Minuten die Bestätigung bekommen.




















schön wärs gewesen^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> was bekommst beim einlogen?


 

auf der seite kann ich mich nicht einloggen da kommt der fehler login nicht verfügbar und beim spiel sind meine daten falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Fritzchen schrieb:


> also bei mir dreht sich das Ding schon seit genau 16:03 ohne Timeout & Co, wielang soll ich noch warten?
> Keine Mails bis jetzt da.



Browser schliessen, neu aufrufen, Cache leeren und erneut versuchen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## Zoralk (8. September 2008)

An alle wo das rad länger als 1 minute dreht, seiten neu laden daten neu eingeben und noch mal versuchen.
Beim 2 mal ging bei mir.


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Gibts hier ein paar wc3 spieler? xD


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

isses cool das ich meinen key 8 mal aktivieren kann xD


----------



## jack159 (8. September 2008)

Wo liegt jetzt eigentzlich das Problem?

Etwa dass bisher kaum jemand seinen Beta Key bestätigt bekommen hat? Ich warte nämlich schon 30mins auf meine Bestätigung...


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

Kann mich nedmal registrieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> *der C64 bei GOA hat schon nen stressigen job....*





*GENIAL*


----------



## WAR_FAN (8. September 2008)

lol ich bin da noch ned angemeldet hab halt den key bekommen und wollt mich anmelden
dann war aber die zeit wo man sich nich mehr anmelden konnte und etz warte ich die ganze zeit drauf dass ich mich anmelden kann und mein beta key einlösen kann..
bei mir is die neueste meldung aber imma noch die mit den problemen heute um 13.00 uhr...
wo meld ich mich etz an??
heeelp plx!


----------



## Clarion (8. September 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> also die ganzen post zu lesen hier lässt die zeit schneller vergehen wenn man auf die mail wartet
> 
> ich hab das gefühl die zahl 414 wird ewig in warhammer vermerkt bleibe
> 
> ...




ich werd meine gilde 414 nennen mit dem zusatz : the unbreakable


----------



## Gothmorg (8. September 2008)

Wenn man sich bei irgendwas beim Anmeldeformular vertahn hat (Email, Passwort, Acc-Name, whatever), kriegt man dann eigentlich noch während des Anmeldens bescheid gesagt, oder erst mit ner Email? Ich hab nämlich einen sehr alten Account verwendet und da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher mit den Daten.


----------



## philipp14494 (8. September 2008)

@ Jolin aber wo soll man den Cache denn löschen in welcher Datei?!


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> auf der seite kann ich mich nicht einloggen da kommt der fehler login nicht verfügbar und beim spiel sind meine daten falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ghost- (8. September 2008)

Öhm ich hab da noch ma ne Frage .

Undzwar bekommt man noch ne Mail wenn man den Key eingegeben hat?


----------



## SavatageRoyo (8. September 2008)

Wie geil youtube.com ist schon voll mit Videos über die Legende 414. Gratulation zu einem ab nun unabwendbarem Imageschaden selbst bei Unbeteiligten. 

Ich zieh mir mal die ganzen Videos rein solang ich wart um zu warten damit ich in die ServerWarteschlange darf.


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Wenn man sich bei irgendwas beim Anmeldeformular vertahn hat (Email, Passwort, Acc-Name, whatever), kriegt man dann eigentlich noch während des Anmeldens bescheid gesagt, oder erst mit ner Email? Ich hab nämlich einen sehr alten Account verwendet und da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher mit den Daten.



habe bei mir grade mein key angemeldet wurde auch bestätigt weiß jemand wielange es dauert bis man ne mail bekommt ? das man die bestätigen kann ?


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

> Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch.



geht aber leider nicht^^


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

Hm,ich weiß nicht ob das so richtig ist bei mir:
Hab den Key richtig eingegeben und er sitzt noch auf der Seite fest,ich weiß nicht,ob das normal ist..
Hier der Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

-Ghost- schrieb:


> Öhm ich hab da noch ma ne Frage .
> 
> Undzwar bekommt man noch ne Mail wenn man den Key eingegeben hat?



irgendwann einmal i nferner zukunft...


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

leute brauche hilfe habe die email bekommen aber kann den patch nicht runterladen...der sagt mir immer wenn ich beim mythic patcher alles eingebe ist nicht identifiziert...need help plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordorock (8. September 2008)

lolwut schrieb:


> Kann mich nedmal registrieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da bist net allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

hehe naja immerhin kann ich mir die Wartezeit damit verkürzen all Eure Beiträge zu lesen :-) Leider immer noch kein Mail :-(


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

wiuelange dauert das man ne mail bekommt ??


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Wenn man sich bei irgendwas beim Anmeldeformular vertahn hat (Email, Passwort, Acc-Name, whatever), kriegt man dann eigentlich noch während des Anmeldens bescheid gesagt, oder erst mit ner Email? Ich hab nämlich einen sehr alten Account verwendet und da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher mit den Daten.




Zitat wow-eurpoe.com: Anschließend erhaltet ihr auf alle Fälle eine E-Mail, dass euer Code aktiviert wurde - oder eine Fehlermeldung, falls beispielsweise euer Login oder Passwort falsch ist.

LG Eternita


----------



## Lyroc (8. September 2008)

wart seit 1 1/2 std auf die email hab gleich nach post das es online ist der so um 16.15 rauskamm gemacht warten nervt genausosehr wie 414 ist doch voll der dreck hätten sie vorher wissen müssen schon alleine durch die keys wieviele leute kommen werden!


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

und wiedermal haben sie alle entäuscht *clap*


----------



## crowsflyblack (8. September 2008)

Bestätigungsmail für den KEy bringt nur derzeit glaub herzlich wenig, weil man sich net Einloggen kann!!! Also ins Spiel!


----------



## Henning933 (8. September 2008)

414= lebende Legende (siehe youtube; schuelervz ...) ;D


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

-.- einpenn -.-


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

LOOOOL!
Ich guck zum 1000ten mal in mein E-Mailfach... und was sehe ich? 1 neune Nachricht!!
Ich schon: JAwoll geht doch...
und dann Sie haben eine persönliche Mitteilung auf buffed.de erhalten
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

nimmt noch jemand den shadowwarri? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> @ Jolin aber wo soll man den Cache denn löschen in welcher Datei?!


Du brauchst keine datei öffnen, im firefox Fenster auf Extras und drot unter internetoptionen, dort wirst du irgendwo den Eintrag finden, Cache leeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Ich kann mich im clienten net einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (8. September 2008)

Hab im IE 7 mit STRG + F5 die Key Seite aktualisiert Daten neu eingegeben und die Anfrage wurde direkt akzeptiert jetzt auf die Mail warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bayern_bua (8. September 2008)

lolol, nach dem key eingeben kam paar min drauf schon ne mail. Hab die aufgemacht aber irgendwie bringt die nicht wirklich was

Willkommen, ..........!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: ........
Euer Nickname: ..........
Eure E-Mail-...............

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Wenn ich dann starte und acc daten eingeben muss beim Patcher heists: Autentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.

War das die falsche mail oder mach ich irgendwas verkehrt? ^^


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

diese beta is so richtig 414 xD aber extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja ich denke sie mchns nicht absichtlich und kriegens die woche oder nexte hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

ich werd langsam total verrücckt, jede Minute klicke ich auf irgendeinen EINLOGGBUTTON, REGGBUTTON, REFRESHBUTTON.. und das schon seit gestern um 14 Uhr. -.-


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

sisiqi schrieb:


> LOOOOL!
> Ich guck zum 1000ten mal in mein E-Mailfach... und was sehe ich? 1 neune Nachricht!!
> Ich schon: JAwoll geht doch...
> und dann Sie haben eine persönliche Mitteilung auf buffed.de erhalten
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN




xD hatte ich auch grad^^


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Hab im IE 7 mit STRG + F5 die Key Seite aktualisiert Daten neu eingegeben und die Anfrage wurde direkt akzeptiert jetzt auf die Mail warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja, das dauert auch am längsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyroc (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Zitat wow-eurpoe.com: Anschließend erhaltet ihr auf alle Fälle eine E-Mail, dass euer Code aktiviert wurde - oder eine Fehlermeldung, falls beispielsweise euer Login oder Passwort falsch ist.
> 
> LG Eternita



ja dann hat man evtl nach 2 std warten ne mail das der benutzername falsch ist XD weil man sich leicht vertippt hat muahahah


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

also manche verstehn dsa net wenn ihr den key eingegeben habt !!! dann bekommt ihr ne E-mail wann weiß ich selber net frag ich selber grade schon falls ihr aber die mail habt dann könnt ihr euch auch erst einloggen im Client da in der Email eine Bestätigunslink ist . auserdem müsst ihr noch patchen die noch nicht gepatcht haben !!!


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

bayern_bua schrieb:


> lolol, nach dem key eingeben kam paar min drauf schon ne mail. Hab die aufgemacht aber irgendwie bringt die nicht wirklich was
> 
> Willkommen, ..........!
> 
> ...




genau das selbe wie bei mir


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Ohja das hilft auch jedem weiter. Das alle Leute nur auf F5 drücken...
> 
> vote for close, das ist doch nur noch nicht mehr feierlich wie das Forum gespammt wird.


XD ich drück f5 im meinem postfach Herr Andstand und aushilfmoderator


----------



## philipp14494 (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine datei öffnen, im firefox Fenster auf Extras und drot unter internetoptionen, dort wirst du irgendwo den Eintrag finden, Cache leeren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe Internet Explorer kein Firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo denn da? ^^


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Oh man, nach über 24 Stunden hab ich es endlich geschafft meinen Key zuregistrieren, nochmal Danke an alle für die vielen Hilfreichen Tipps.
Damit hat es letztendlich geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt nur zuhoffen das mein Key bestätigt wird und die Login Server bald wieder Online sind.

Viel Glück den anderen noch die dabei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> genau das selbe wie bei mir


ist ja nicht die authentifizierungsbestätigung sondern die aktivierungsmail für euren Account die erst jetzt grad angekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Crutan (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Cache löschen zeigt mein IE mir obiges an.


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> diese beta is so richtig 414 xD aber extrem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nächste bringt mir herzlich wenig .. ich möchte gern JETZT die BETA spielen, die ich gestern schon hätte spielen sollen !

wenn du aber darauf ansprechen willst das hoffentlich nächste woche zu release alles klappt.. da geb ich dir recht


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> also manche verstehn dsa net wenn ihr den key eingegeben habt !!! dann bekommt ihr ne E-mail wann weiß ich selber net frag ich selber grade schon falls ihr aber die mail habt dann könnt ihr euch auch erst einloggen im Client da in der Email eine Bestätigunslink ist . auserdem müsst ihr noch patchen die noch nicht gepatcht haben !!!


nö da is kein bestätigungslink drinn,... nur zur kontrolle


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Ich habe Internet Explorer kein Firefox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau das gleiche, Extras, Internetoptionen dort einfach mal die Menüs durchgucken!


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

need login server man


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Bestätigungsmail für den KEy bringt nur derzeit glaub herzlich wenig, weil man sich net Einloggen kann!!! Also ins Spiel!



najaaber wenigstens patchen könnten wir ..das wäre ja dann immerhin schon ein erster Erfolg :-)


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

wenn da keine bestätigung drin ist wäre das ja quatsch weil man sich ja net einloggen kann mein kumpel hat eine mit bestätigung bekommen also ka


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das jetzt normal oder nicht?


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Ich kann mich im clienten net einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgend was mit authe fehlgeschlagen???


----------



## Feroni (8. September 2008)

*IHR BRAUCHT NICHT AUF DIE E-MAIL WARTEN, EINFACH WAR STARTEN UND IM LOGIN EURE DATEN EINGEBEN*


----------



## Gorwar (8. September 2008)

Ich hffe dass warhammer so schnell wie möglich eine lösung findet sonst werden sich mansche noch umbringen
guckmal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BtZ5vSVTdjg&...feature=related





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaube wir sind jetzt weltweit bekannt


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Socius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> *IHR BRAUCHT NICHT AUF DIE E-MAIL WARTEN, EINFACH WAR STARTEN UND IM LOGIN EURE DATEN EINGEBEN*



geht aber net...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> *IHR BRAUCHT NICHT AUF DIE E-MAIL WARTEN, EINFACH WAR STARTEN UND IM LOGIN EURE DATEN EINGEBEN*



Als wenn ich das nicht schon 3000000000000000000000 gemacht hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

bayern_bua schrieb:


> lolol, nach dem key eingeben kam paar min drauf schon ne mail. Hab die aufgemacht aber irgendwie bringt die nicht wirklich was
> 
> Willkommen, ..........!
> 
> ...




Wie schon erwähnt ist das die Bestätigung dafür, dass Dein Account aktiviert ist. jatzt musst du noch Deinen Betakey eingeben und ca. 24 Stunden Zeit mitbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> *IHR BRAUCHT NICHT AUF DIE E-MAIL WARTEN, EINFACH WAR STARTEN UND IM LOGIN EURE DATEN EINGEBEN*



Und trotzdem tut sich nix!


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> nächste bringt mir herzlich wenig .. ich möchte gern JETZT die BETA spielen, die ich gestern schon hätte spielen sollen !
> 
> wenn du aber darauf ansprechen willst das hoffentlich nächste woche zu release alles klappt.. da geb ich dir recht


 will damit sagen das ich nicht glaube das es so schnell geht bis wir zum spielen kommen bzw es ingame dann von lags usw spielbar ist
und das ebn schon noch bis nexte woche dauern wird bis das funkt

spielfunktioen usw wurden ja in der closed beta großteils behobn (will damit ned sagn das es bugfrei sein wird)
die open beta is ja nur sowas wie ein belastungstests der server oder?

darum können ja soviele lute rein


----------



## -NiX- (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> INE FRAGE warum sagt der mir das mein CODE NOCH NICHT GÜLTIG ist ???????????? hat das problem auch jemand....hab die vorbesteller box mit zwei codes eins für die beta und ein code für die 2 items.....
> Mein CODE beginnt mit -----------PSEA01--------aber irgendwie hm..kann mir da jemand helfen ????



Ich hatte das gleiche, allerdings mit einem PCO...-Code, der ja gehen soll, mit Opera. Hab dann sofort mit Konqueror die Seite aufgerufen, da gings ohne Probleme...


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Bestimmt wird jede einzelne E-Mail von den Praktikanten verfasst, vom Lead-Designer nach fehlern durchgelesen, korrigiert, nochmal sauber abgeschrieben, als E-Mail verfasst und dann nach dem würfelprinzip an den nächstbesten verschickt^^


----------



## Ishbal (8. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> *IHR BRAUCHT NICHT AUF DIE E-MAIL WARTEN, EINFACH WAR STARTEN UND IM LOGIN EURE DATEN EINGEBEN*


Toller Tipp geht leider nich, also heisst es weiter auf die mail warten


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

also ich weis ja nicht ob ihr schon wusstet


*GOA-Online - Gesellschaft im Ostalbkreis für Abfallbewirtschaftung mbH*


nun wird mir einiges klar.....


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> jo



ok,danke^^
hätt ja auch sein können,dass da n fehler ist und ich vergebens auf die e-mail warte..


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

login derzeitt nicht möglich und error 414 ich hasse euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Socius schrieb:


> ok,danke^^
> hätt ja auch sein können,dass da n fehler ist und ich vergebens auf die e-mail warte..


Nein sah alles ganz normal aus so wie bei mir auch, jetzt ist geduld angesagt^^


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

sind die login server on? Oder warum kann ich mich mit meinem account nciht einloggen und nciht patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFu (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> also ich weis ja nicht ob ihr schon wusstet
> 
> 
> *GOA-Online - Gesellschaft im Ostalbkreis für Abfallbewirtschaftung mbH*
> ...




haste doch gestern schon erklärt..... xD


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> need login server man



Erstmal muss du eine Bestätigungsmaiil für deinen Beta Key bekommen, bevor du überhaupt mit spielen anfangen kannst. Den ohne Beta Key Bestätigungsmail läuft nichts!


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt...^^


----------



## Tukow (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> also ich weis ja nicht ob ihr schon wusstet
> 
> 
> *GOA-Online - Gesellschaft im Ostalbkreis für Abfallbewirtschaftung mbH*
> ...




....sagt einer mit solch einem Namen......


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

lolwut schrieb:


> login derzeitt nicht möglich und error 414 ich hasse euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


eh sorry, aber dass du es immernoch nicht gerafft hast tut mir leid für dich...


----------



## darkwowpg (8. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Und trotzdem tut sich nix!



ich warte schon ne stunde auf die verblödete mail !


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Nein sah alles ganz normal aus so wie bei mir auch, jetzt ist geduld angesagt^^



hm,ist das schlimm,dass ich die seite geschlossen habe?
also muss ich jetzt nochma alles neu eingeben und dann nochmal so lange warten?
Bei buffed stand:


> GOA macht darauf aufmerksam, dass es eine Verzögerung zwischen der Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Zugangs-Codes geben wird. Ihr werdet jedoch innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten


das macht mich n bissel misstrauisch >.<


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

DeFu schrieb:


> haste doch gestern schon erklärt..... xD


ich weis aber für die dies noch nicht wussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem war es ein anderer thread^^

und zusätzlich find ichs bedenklich das diese Firma vor der Goa firma bei warhhamer auftaucht wenn man es googelt


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Tukow schrieb:


> ....sagt einer mit solch einem Namen......


was hast du jetzt gegen meinen namen?


----------



## Gothmorg (8. September 2008)

Warum sieht man auf der Warhammer-Seite vor dem Code-Button eigentlich Saurons Auge? Haben die sich da irgendwie im Spiel vertahn oder so? ^^ (nein, ein Tzeentch-Auge sieht anders aus)


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

414 verzweifelte Buffed-User versuchen verzweifelt in die Warhammer Beta zu kommen. Doch vergebens...


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Socius schrieb:


> hm,ist das schlimm,dass ich die seite geschlossen habe?
> also muss ich jetzt nochma alles neu eingeben und dann nochmal so lange warten?
> Bei buffed stand:
> 
> das macht mich n bissel misstrauisch >.<


Naja wenn dort etwas in der art von: ihre daten wurden gespeichert, stand dann sollte alles im lot sein^^
Wenn nicht dann gib sie nochmal ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

was müssen sich die wowler tot lachen..


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

ääächz -.-


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Socius schrieb:


> _GOA macht darauf aufmerksam, dass es eine Verzögerung zwischen der Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Zugangs-Codes geben wird. Ihr werdet jedoch innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten
> _
> das macht mich n bissel misstrauisch >.<



Ich wart schon bald 1,5 h ...


----------



## henri (8. September 2008)

ich bekomm auch immer noch nur 414


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

seit 2 stunden wart ich jetztaufdie mail ..... normal is dat net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Erstmal muss du eine Bestätigungsmaiil für deinen Beta Key bekommen, bevor du überhaupt mit spielen anfangen kannst. Den ohne Beta Key Bestätigungsmail läuft nichts!



Wie sieht die email aus?


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> was müssen sich die wowler tot lachen..




ich bin wowler aber ich lach mich ganz bestimmt net tot -.- 

xD


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Wie sieht die email aus?



Das weiß bis jetzt nur GOA.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

414 - Die Zahl des Teufels?

War die 666 nur ein übersetzungsfehler, nach den jüngsten Ereignissen halten viele nun die 414 für die wahre Zahl des Bösen...


----------



## TimmPriest (8. September 2008)

zitat:  
Ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Account-Erstellung:
Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.

lol? darauf hin bekomm ich die fehlermeldung das mein acc gespeert sei!!?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> was müssen sich die wowler tot lachen..


zum glück spiel ich noch wow...also kann ich mittlachen^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt ist das die Bestätigung dafür, dass Dein Account aktiviert ist. jatzt musst du noch Deinen Betakey eingeben und ca. 24 Stunden Zeit mitbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie jetzt?!?! Ich muss also auf eine dritte Mail warten?


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> *IHR BRAUCHT NICHT AUF DIE E-MAIL WARTEN, EINFACH WAR STARTEN UND IM LOGIN EURE DATEN EINGEBEN*


Also bei mir geht es nicht, und bei meine lebensgefährten auch nicht


----------



## BaD111 (8. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt seit 90 minuten auf die mail Beisse bald in die tastatur


----------



## Galak (8. September 2008)

ihr konntet euch wenigstens schon euren beta key eingebe. ich kann meinen account nicht per bestätigungs e-mail erstellen. *heul*


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Och man, ganz erlich in dem Forum könnt ichs noch 24 stunden aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

ich denke einige haben sich schon eingeloggt oder verzweifelt aufgegeben (vieleicht sogar selbstmord begangen)
den es dauert immer länger bis mal ne neue seite kommt...


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

wenn man gestern die e-mail bekommen hab bringt mir dass aber auch nix den man kann sich nich einlogen xD


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

sisiqi schrieb:


> Och man, ganz erlich in dem Forum könnt ichs noch 24 stunden aushalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin jetzt bald 31 std. drinne XD


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht es nicht, und bei meine lebensgefährten auch nicht



Die leute hier im Forum schreiben viel, wenn der Tag lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> wenn man gestern die e-mail bekommen hab bringt mir dass aber auch nix den man kann sich nich einlogen xD


Du brauchst dich auch nicht einloggen um deinen key zu registrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

ICH WILL UNREAL TOUR... äh... WARHAMMER ONLINE SPIELN!!!!!111


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

*für alle mit dem gleichen problem:
*
​

*Big wheels keep on turning*​


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Das weiß bis jetzt nur GOA.


not gibt hier schon leute die sie habn und darin ist kein link anscheinend


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

TimmPriest schrieb:


> zitat:
> Ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Account-Erstellung:
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen.
> 
> ...


Das bekam ich gestern auch mal, aber es gibt nen aktuelleren link. Geh auf die War seite und folge dem Button Code um auf die aktuelle registrierungsseite zu gelangen: [attachment=4691:warhammerseite.JPG]


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> wenn man gestern die e-mail bekommen hab bringt mir dass aber auch nix den man kann sich nich einlogen xD



du hasts scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> will damit sagen das ich nicht glaube das es so schnell geht bis wir zum spielen kommen bzw es ingame dann von lags usw spielbar ist
> und das ebn schon noch bis nexte woche dauern wird bis das funkt
> 
> spielfunktioen usw wurden ja in der closed beta großteils behobn (will damit ned sagn das es bugfrei sein wird)
> ...




jupp..belastungstest...aber dann würde ich gern wissen wieso dieser belastungstest in amiland so gut wie positiv ausgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso kriegt man das nicht auch in europa hin?
ignoranz? oder weil hier eh weniger kunden sind die das spiel zocken wollen? weiß nicht..bin auch einer der gestern öfter immer wieder versucht hat..vergebens..heute hab ich es um kurz vor 5 endlich geschafft mein key einzugeben .. seitdem warte ich auf die email..


----------



## xYoSox (8. September 2008)

Habe grad eine bestätigungsmail bekommen aber kann mich net einloggen ins game. Was haben die nur für Leute da arbeiten


----------



## Galak (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Du brauchst dich auch nicht einloggen um deinen key zu registrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber du mußt deinen account bestätigen. da hänge ich auch im moment fest...


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

das wir4d geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau das hier


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ich guck nu Simpsons, re jede Werbung zum Mails checken


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

weis einer wo der Goa firmensitz ist? hab den gestern nicht gefunden (war ganz scön teuer mit ner ladung Backsteinen im Kofferraum durch die Gegen zu gurken)^_^


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

die  414  wird in die Geschichte von WAR eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wir können sagen : Ich war da dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist doch geil xD


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

weis einer wo der Goa firmensitz ist? hab den gestern nicht gefunden (war ganz scön teuer mit ner ladung Backsteinen im Kofferraum durch die Gegen zu gurken ; Benzin Preise )


^_^


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

entifzierung fehlgeschlagen wtf noch jemand den scheiss ???


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

so jungs dies schreibe ich nur einmal wers liest gut wer nicht selber schlud wenn schon jemand gemacht hat dann pech 
startet einfach Warhammer und gebt eure gleichen acc namen pass wie auf WAR europe ein und der patch fängt an zu laden bitte danke


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

WUHUUU
ich seh euch ingame

wünsch allen noch viel glück, bei denen es noch nicht geht. das wird schon (hab auch 28Std. hinter mir)


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

die  414  wird in die Geschichte von WAR eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wir können sagen : Ich war da dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist doch geil xD


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

xYoSox schrieb:


> Habe grad eine bestätigungsmail bekommen aber kann mich net einloggen ins game. Was haben die nur für Leute da arbeiten


*whine*


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> Ich guck nu Simpsons, re jede Werbung zum Mails checken



/signed


----------



## Nuukie (8. September 2008)

Kann man sich mittlerweile registrieren?


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> jupp..belastungstest...aber dann würde ich gern wissen wieso dieser belastungstest in amiland so gut wie positiv ausgefallen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vlt habn wir die schlechtn server bekommen um zu testen ob die auch spielbar sind xD


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> not gibt hier schon leute die sie habn und darin ist kein link anscheinend



Das ist nur die Bestätigungsmail für ihren Account gewesen den sie Gestern oder wann auch immer erstellt haben.


----------



## MonsterSquad (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich auf den Aktivierungslink in der Mail klicke, kommt bei mir auch dass der acc gesperrt wurde^^
Die haben bis jetzt aber auch GAR nichts hingekriegt....


----------



## Wacken22 (8. September 2008)

Nuukie schrieb:


> Kann man sich mittlerweile registrieren?


sieht nicht so aus !! und langsam fühl ich mich aufs übelste verarscht ! -.-


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

Warte seit ca. 1std auf die mail...


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Das ist nur die Bestätigungsmail für ihren Account gewesen den sie Gestern oder wann auch immer erstellt haben.


sry hab ich falsch mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ich versuch jetzt erstmal *414* posts hinzubekommen dann bin ich glücklich ;-)

400 hab ich schon <-------


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

ich hab die kack aktivierungsmail immer noch nicht bekommen


----------



## Tukow (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> was hast du jetzt gegen meinen namen?



nix wirksames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich finde es nur allgemein super wie hier über GOA oder sonstwen hergezogen wird.


Menschen machen Fehler, klingt abgedroschen ist aber so.

Ich beleidige ja auch sonst niemand der etwas verbockt, es sei denn ein Kicker aus meinem Lieblingsverein der versagt


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

ich warte sei 2std digga is echt mist aber was soll meine wir haben gestern 1 tag gewartet also kann ich auch heute warten


----------



## travisbarker (8. September 2008)

Meine Acc B Mail kam gestern so gegen 20:00 daher tipp ich mal das die Key B Mail auch so gegen 20:00 im Fach liegt*hoff*


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

Immer noch keine Mail (falls accs offen) accmails erzeugen immer noch errors -.-


----------



## werzuop (8. September 2008)

warte seit gestern 14 uhr auf die mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> Naja wenn dort etwas in der art von: ihre daten wurden gespeichert, stand dann sollte alles im lot sein^^
> Wenn nicht dann gib sie nochmal ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol,ich hätte noch 10 jahre warten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt eben kam,ihre daten wurden gespeichert..
zum glück hab ich es nochmal gemacht.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

registrieren geht doch! aber nicht aber de hp sondern über die exe datei xD einfach dort dann acount erstellen klickn


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Die Maximale Anzahl an Patchversuchen für dieses Login wurden Überschritten

Haha und das heißt für mich jetz was? Wenigstens der Patch könnte starten, auch wenn noch keine BEstätigungsmail für den
Code...


----------



## philipp14494 (8. September 2008)

Hat jemand den Eintrag "Cache leeren" gefunden? Im Internet Explorer wenn ja dann bitte sagen unter welchem Menü in Internetoptionen! plz ^^


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

Wacken22 schrieb:


> sieht nicht so aus !! und langsam fühl ich mich aufs übelste verarscht ! -.-





ich auch


----------



## Descor (8. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> entifzierung fehlgeschlagen wtf noch jemand den scheiss ???



jo  genau dasselbe habe icvh auch ich denke mal das wird darqan liegen das der scheiß login nicht funzzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

hey jungs ihr braucht diese scheiss mail nicht einfach mit den selben daten wie auf WAR europe beim starten von Warhammer anmelden und patch lädt von selber bei mir gehts


----------



## BaD111 (8. September 2008)

hast du es gut warte schon seit fast 2 stunden auf die .......... mail. 
Liegt das vielleicht an gmx das es so lange dauert??


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

.... 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten Wartezeit später ....


----------



## Dezemberschnee (8. September 2008)

also ich konnte key eingeben immerhin vor ca 15min aber dann kommt folgendes:

[sub]Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.[/sub]

aber irgendwie entzieht sich mir da der Sinn nach dem langen warten heißt das nun ich bekomme eine E-mail wo drin steht Code ist Reg und gültig ? Kopfkratz


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Die Maximale Anzahl an Patchversuchen für dieses Login wurden Überschritten
> 
> Haha und das heißt für mich jetz was? Wenigstens der Patch könnte starten, auch wenn noch keine BEstätigungsmail für den
> Code...


Also der Patch wird wohl nicht starten so lange du noch nicht authentifziert wurdest, wenigstens bei mir klappt das nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerubin (8. September 2008)

Die wollen mich wohl vernatzen.
das erste eingeben meines codes:"dieser code ist noch nicht zugelassen"
das zweite eingeben meines codes: das tolle rädchen dreht sich seit gut 17 minuten für code registrieren.

mhh ist nicht schon betrug ?
da ich ja meinen open beta code bei amazon gekauft habe,sollte man mal überlegen eine sammelklage zu starten.
ich finde es ist kein spass,weil ja jeder dafür bezahlt hat.

wenn man den betrag mal umrechnet,einige nette summen oder?


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> hey jungs ihr braucht diese scheiss mail nicht einfach mit den selben daten wie auf WAR europe beim starten von Warhammer anmelden und patch lädt von selber bei mir gehts


laber kein scheiss es geht NICHT


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Gorwar schrieb:


> Ich hffe dass warhammer so schnell wie möglich eine lösung findet sonst werden sich mansche noch umbringen
> guckmal hier
> 
> 
> ...



Oo Raff ich nicht was ist diese fehler 141 über den der junge sich da aufregt?


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> ich warte sei 2std digga is echt mist aber was soll meine wir haben gestern 1 tag gewartet also kann ich auch heute warten



Nur zu lange warten ist auch nicht so toll. Ehe man sich versieht ist die Open Beta zuende.


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

endlich hab die mail^^


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Über ne Stunde warte ich nun auf die Drecksmail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaub gleich mach nur aus langeweile F5 auf deren Seite bisse abschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> hey jungs ihr braucht diese scheiss mail nicht einfach mit den selben daten wie auf WAR europe beim starten von Warhammer anmelden und patch lädt von selber bei mir gehts


gz dann wurdest du anscheinend schon aktiviert bei uns geht es nicht


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

....bitte warten......bitte warten
verdammt ich will warhammer online spielen!!

PS:will nicht wer so n video machen die des kleine kind mit ut?


----------



## WAR_FAN (8. September 2008)

oh man ich will mich etz mal registrieren 
man ich fühl mich langsam wirklick auch verarscht
krieg ich mal n betakey...


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> hey jungs ihr braucht diese scheiss mail nicht einfach mit den selben daten wie auf WAR europe beim starten von Warhammer anmelden und patch lädt von selber bei mir gehts



Laber... Hab ich grad versucht, geht net


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

hoffe einfach das sie noch heute eintrifft, die key mail


----------



## Wacken22 (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> registrieren geht doch! aber nicht aber de hp sondern über die exe datei xD einfach dort dann acount erstellen klickn


was wo wie wann? oO


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> so jungs dies schreibe ich nur einmal wers liest gut wer nicht selber schlud wenn schon jemand gemacht hat dann pech
> startet einfach Warhammer und gebt eure gleichen acc namen pass wie auf WAR europe ein und der patch fängt an zu laden bitte danke





also bei mir geht das net ...da kommt immer_ authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen_... also kann ich nix machen bis ich mail bekommen hab oder wie?


----------



## Carthos (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> registrieren geht doch! aber nicht aber de hp sondern über die exe datei xD einfach dort dann acount erstellen klickn



Ne, das geht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Eintrag "Cache leeren" gefunden? Im Internet Explorer wenn ja dann bitte sagen unter welchem Menü in Internetoptionen! plz ^^



Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Registerkarte Allgemein -> Verlauf leeren (ist in dem Fenster in der unteren hälfte, über den 4 nebeneinander angereihten buttons)


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

BaD111 schrieb:


> hast du es gut warte schon seit fast 2 stunden auf die .......... mail.
> Liegt das vielleicht an gmx das es so lange dauert??




bin auch bei gmx glaub bei denen dauert es ewig warte auch schon fast 2 stunden


----------



## Metzger4fmj (8. September 2008)

habt ihr schon euren Key eingegeben???


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?!?! Ich muss also auf eine dritte Mail warten?




Du musst jetzt auf der so oft zitierten Seite deine Email-Adresse, Deinen Loginnamen und das Passwort eingeben, dann den Betacode, Häkchen setzen und warten. Seeehr lange warten. Ich warte seit 1,5h btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## Gnarlgor (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> hey jungs ihr braucht diese scheiss mail nicht einfach mit den selben daten wie auf WAR europe beim starten von Warhammer anmelden und patch lädt von selber bei mir gehts



also bei mir geht das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Wacken22 schrieb:


> was wo wie wann? oO


er meint die Account erstellung...hilft aber eh nix weil die mils das problem sind


----------



## Gelebor (8. September 2008)

MonsterSquad schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Aktivierungslink in der Mail klicke, kommt bei mir auch dass der acc gesperrt wurde^^
> Die haben bis jetzt aber auch GAR nichts hingekriegt....



genau das selbe wie bei mir


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> oh man ich will mich etz mal registrieren
> man ich fühl mich langsam wirklick auch verarscht
> krieg ich mal n betakey...



jo..
denke ich mir auch die ganze zeit
aber ich muss nur auf die e-mail warten


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

4x Antrag abgeschickt...wurde 4x bestätigt... immer noch keine Mail...
Bin kurz davor meine Preorder zu canceln, ich fühl mich schon fast so verarscht wie in AoC von Funcom.

Gibts eigentlich KEINE firma auf Erden sie sowas einigermassen geregelt über die Bühne kriegt?
Blizzard mal ausgenommen, da klappts komischerweise immer...


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Eintrag "Cache leeren" gefunden? Im Internet Explorer wenn ja dann bitte sagen unter welchem Menü in Internetoptionen! plz ^^


Unter Allgemien, Browserverlauf, Löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Myunjihausen (8. September 2008)

Wenn man bedenkt wie großartig die Open Beta angekündigt wurde und wie reibungslos sie in USA läuft...echt traurig :-(


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

was soll hier laber keinen scheiss bei mir gehts ich laden gerade den patch du scheisselberrerlaberrer


----------



## SephX (8. September 2008)

also bin nun registriert...doch wenn ick das game starten will sacht er mir das die Identifizierung funzt bei mir net-.-
brauch das ne weile bis das mit der bestätigung klappt?
leider klappt das mit dem "passwort vergessen" auch net...somit weis ich net ob es daran nur liegt...hat jemand das selbe prob?

lg an alle WAR leutz^^


----------



## Eleandor (8. September 2008)

ich war nu auf der seite um meinen code einzugeben aber ich kann die seite nich bestätigen......

hat da jemand ne info für mich???


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

dreht sich beui irgendwem noch das rad??


----------



## Rengul (8. September 2008)

Moin Leutz,
wie lange muss ich auf die verdammte Email warten?????


----------



## diesirea (8. September 2008)

is doch zum kotzen nich ma ein tag nach dem start der O.B. kann man seinen key eingeben -.- ich finde das die totale verarsche  da kann ich auch zu lidl gehen und mir kaugummies für nen euro kaufen aber 15 da lassen da habe ich mehr davon -.-


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> vlt habn wir die schlechtn server bekommen um zu testen ob die auch spielbar sind xD




was bedeuten würde wir europäische zocker sind der letzte dreck .. was ich aber so nicht stehen lassen will
ich denke es ist einfach das menschliche versagen ... die registration war schon tagelang VOR der beta nichtmehr wirklich funktionstüchtig weil sie alles einrichten wollten .. schätze sie konnten ihre ärsche einfach nicht hochbewegen und waren zu faul oder 3/4 von GOA hatten noch urlaub oder weiß der geier .. ich weiß nicht wie es intern bei denen aussieht ..  ich spekuliere nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sage ja nicht dass sie nicht vll doch fieberhaft daran arbeiten, dass es endlich mal annähern glatt läuft (!) nicht das ich hier gleich zu geflamed werde ... aber wenn sowas schon so lange angekündigt ist .. und man es dann immer noch nicht auf die reihe bekommt, wenns soweit ist .. tja .. dann ist das genau die situation die wir hier haben


----------



## dalow (8. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> was müssen sich die wowler tot lachen..



bin wowler,.. und ich muss mich net totlachen weil es da dass gleiche chaos gab, von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
ich hab nichts anderes erwartet vom start der beta, mich hätte nen flüssiger start nur überrascht und vieleicht überzeugt
das da ein paar hellere birnen da arbeiten.

ich kritisiere nicht die techniker,
und das netzwerk was dahinter steckt.
ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das irgendeine birne/cheffche im diensleistungsgeschäft
gesagt hat "wir packen das", worauf die techniker nur die stirnrunzelten und dem schauspiel zuschauen durften
und jetzt versuchen das ruder rumzuwerfen. weil der chef wieder ein paar versprechungen gemacht hat die
einfach nur inkompetent von hinten bis vorn sind.

ein kluger mensch hätte den start vornherein stoßweise gehandabt,
um ordnung in das kommende anmelde chaos zu bringen. ne warte schleife oder was auch immer.


----------



## Carthos (8. September 2008)

SephX schrieb:


> also bin nun registriert...doch wenn ick das game starten will sacht er mir das die Identifizierung funzt bei mir net-.-
> brauch das ne weile bis das mit der bestätigung klappt?
> leider klappt das mit dem "passwort vergessen" auch net...somit weis ich net ob es daran nur liegt...hat jemand das selbe prob?
> 
> lg an alle WAR leutz^^



Wie hast du dich registrieren können?


----------



## Monadar (8. September 2008)

Nein Deewee.. bei Blizz klappt es nicht immer -.-


----------



## Kelthuk (8. September 2008)

habt ihr nach der bestätigungsmail ohne das ihr draufgeklickt hab noch ne mail bekommen wo ihr nochmal eure daten einsehen könnt (login, nickname, etc.) wenn ja ist euer acc bestätigt und ihr müsst nur noch den key über diesen link eingeben und abwarten bis er überprüft wurde .... mehr könnt ihr im mom nich machen

hier der link zur key eingabe: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/

möglicherweise müsst ihr des öfteren auf bestätigen klicken ^^ testet es einfach


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

ich hab die mail^^...aber ich kann mich ned einlogen -.-.....was soll ich jetzt machen o0?


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Deewee schrieb:


> 4x Antrag abgeschickt...wurde 4x bestätigt... immer noch keine Mail...
> Bin kurz davor meine Preorder zu canceln, ich fühl mich schon fast so verarscht wie in AoC von Funcom.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich KEINE firma auf Erden sie sowas einigermassen geregelt über die Bühne kriegt?
> Blizzard mal ausgenommen, da klappts komischerweise immer...


WoW Beta gezoggt? Nein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja dann haste was verpasst...


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> ich hab die mail^^...aber ich kann mich ned einlogen -.-.....was soll ich jetzt machen o0?


warten


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

hat irgendwer schon das bestätigungsmail bekommen?


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Rengul schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> wie lange muss ich auf die verdammte Email warten?????



Nix Mail, wird alles per Post verschickt. Guck mal in 2 Tagen in deinen Briefkasten. Man bin ich froh das bei GOA immer alles so schnell geht.


----------



## Turick (8. September 2008)

hat überhaupt jmd schon die mail bekommen?


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> ich hab die mail^^...aber ich kann mich ned einlogen -.-.....was soll ich jetzt machen o0?




abwarten und bier trinken


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Eleandor schrieb:


> ich war nu auf der seite um meinen code einzugeben aber ich kann die seite nich bestätigen......
> 
> hat da jemand ne info für mich???



da solte eigendlich eine schaltfläche seien wen du alle eingaben gemacht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beø (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> was soll hier laber keinen scheiss bei mir gehts ich laden gerade den patch du scheisselberrerlaberrer



Benimm dich mal, sowas muss doch net sein!


----------



## Leichenlager07 (8. September 2008)

so, nach einigem lesen hier bin ich jetzt ziemlich verwirrt, kann mir wer ne sichere antwort auf die frage geben, ob es richtig is dass ich mit diesem drehenden rad auf der seite warte? oder soll ich das abbrechen? sind ja schon mehr als 1,5 std.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> hat irgendwer schon das bestätigungsmail bekommen?


ja haben schon einige können sich trotzdem nicht einloggen...


----------



## Metzger4fmj (8. September 2008)

ich weiß net was daran so schwer sein soll ne datenbank so aufzubauen das sie sicher läuft....und nee seite so zu gestalten das sie nicht unmengen an resourcen frisst wie diese mit unmengen an flash.....


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> ich hab die mail^^...aber ich kann mich ned einlogen -.-.....was soll ich jetzt machen o0?


Screen or it didnt happen.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

Leichenlager07 schrieb:


> so, nach einigem lesen hier bin ich jetzt ziemlich verwirrt, kann mir wer ne sichere antwort auf die frage geben, ob es richtig is dass ich mit diesem drehenden rad auf der seite warte? oder soll ich das abbrechen? sind ja schon mehr als 1,5 std.


Abbrechen, Cache leeren, Refresh und dann Daten neu eingeben,
normalerweise sollte da sowas wie: Ihre Daten wurden gespeichert, kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

naja ich hab jetzt auch erstmal die bestätigung dafür bekommen dass ich drin bin Merke: ich hab heut mittag die mail bestätigt also kann das locker noch 1-2h dauern, goa is scheissä!


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

jetzt steht da mein key wurd überprüft xD..muss ich jetzt wieder auf ne email warten?^^


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

Leichenlager07 schrieb:


> so, nach einigem lesen hier bin ich jetzt ziemlich verwirrt, kann mir wer ne sichere antwort auf die frage geben, ob es richtig is dass ich mit diesem drehenden rad auf der seite warte? oder soll ich das abbrechen? sind ja schon mehr als 1,5 std.




Abbrechen, nochmal machen dann gehts sofort!

Zumindest bei IE oder Opera


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

so jungs bei mir gehts ich lade gerade den patch habe schon 12%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wer mir net glaubt selber schuld 
habe nachdem ich meine cd-key bei WAR europe eingegeben habe und dieses grüne buchgekommen ist mal Warhammer gestartet und mich mit den selben daten wie bei Wareurope angemeldet und es geht patch ist jetzt 30 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> was soll hier laber keinen scheiss bei mir gehts ich laden gerade den patch du scheisselberrerlaberrer




also du brauchst net frech zu werden ich frag ja nur weil bir mir geht das halt net...hab ich jetzt was gegen dich gesagt? ich frage ob das auch so bei anderen ist dass der patcher net funzt und immer _authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen_ da stehen kommt?


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> was bedeuten würde wir europäische zocker sind der letzte dreck .. was ich aber so nicht stehen lassen will
> ich denke es ist einfach das menschliche versagen ... die registration war schon tagelang VOR der beta nichtmehr wirklich funktionstüchtig weil sie alles einrichten wollten .. schätze sie konnten ihre ärsche einfach nicht hochbewegen und waren zu faul oder 3/4 von GOA hatten noch urlaub oder weiß der geier .. ich weiß nicht wie es intern bei denen aussieht ..  ich spekuliere nur
> 
> 
> ...


ich denke die haben grad extremen stress und nich viel schlaf,..
es is ja doch nur beta und solangs beim start gut läuft is mir egal,..
so schlecht is das forum schreibn ja nicht xD
und der insider 414 wird auch nie mehr wer verrgessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

also ich häng hier seit 2 stunden un wart auf meine mail langsam reichts mir heute kommt die nimmer denk ich jedenfalls net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ohhh...habt ihr die mail dieser faru gelesen? 
Ghislaine Le Rhun?

So eine verlogene ......... &#9689;•&#9688;&#9830;&#9827;&#9824;&#9675;&#9829;&#9787;&#9786;

"wir haben nicht mit solch einem andrang gerechnet" huch wie konnte das passieren..die leutchen mit beta key meinen tatsächlich sich anmelden zu können...


----------



## Zla$h (8. September 2008)

Wie groß ist eigentlich der patch den man dann noch runterladen muss?


----------



## Eleandor (8. September 2008)

nee kommt keine schaltfläche


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> so jungs bei mir gehts ich lade gerade den patch habe schon 12%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warhammer gestartet oder den Patcher?

Im Hauptverzeichnis kann man auch das Spiel starten steht bei mir dann oben dick LOADING drüber und spackt ab


----------



## onyx` (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> ich frage ob das auch so bei anderen ist dass der patcher net funzt und immer _authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen_ da stehen kommt?



Kommt genau das gleiche, damit kein Patch DL möglich.


----------



## Flixl (8. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

xD was willste in Lidle ^^ hehehe ^^


----------



## Kelthuk (8. September 2008)

du musst über den patcher starten ...


----------



## LoganGrungni (8. September 2008)

hab auch mein key eingegeben und warte schon die ganze zeit auf die mail, aber zum trotz aller die sagen einfach nochmal eingeben, da steht nicht ohne grund das man das nicht soll sondern erst wenn man dazu aufgefordert wird.


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> WoW Beta gezoggt? Nein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich zock WoW seit Stresstest 1.... closed + open ebenfalls.
das war bei weitem nicht son Theater wie diese scheisse hier.
Aber man kennt das ja schon von DAoC, da war das Account-
managment ja auch unter aller Kanone... SUPI FLASH SCHEISSE


----------



## toturien (8. September 2008)

Nach langem warten konnte ich endlich meinen Key eingeben und jetz warte ich noch bis die Mail kommt wo steht das der Key akzeptiert wurde aber die lässt auf sich warten -.-


----------



## Mordorock (8. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> dreht sich beui irgendwem noch das rad??



jap^^


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

so jungs bei mir gehts ich lade gerade den patch habe schon 12% victory.gif
und wer mir net glaubt selber schuld
habe nachdem ich meine cd-key bei WAR europe eingegeben habe und dieses grüne buchgekommen ist mal Warhammer gestartet und mich mit den selben daten wie bei Wareurope angemeldet und es geht patch ist jetzt 30 % dance.gif...........




als die deinen key geprüft haben....haste dann ne email bekommen mit den daten oder was?^^


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> ich hab die mail^^...aber ich kann mich ned einlogen -.-.....was soll ich jetzt machen o0?



Das ist ganz einfach. Du musst dazu nur in den Keller gehen alles Sicherungen rausschrauben und nach ca. 1 min wieder reinmachen (oder wo auch immer Ihr den Sicherungskasten habt). Dann wieder an Pc starten einloggen und schon gehts. Das problem kommt von einer überspannung im Stromnetz, Der Server kann Dich nicht indentifizieren weil dueine zu hoche Spannung hast.


----------



## bmorph (8. September 2008)

andere bekommen schon mails und ich kann mich noch nedma einloggen...gibts da nen system dahinter?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

Im Patcher hab ich: Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen...


----------



## Iodun (8. September 2008)

irgenwie beruhigt mich das ihr auch so lange wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (8. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> naja ich hab jetzt auch erstmal die bestätigung dafür bekommen dass ich drin bin Merke: ich hab heut mittag die mail bestätigt also kann das locker noch 1-2h dauern, goa is scheissä!




gestern aktivierungsmail bekommen, ab 16:00 soll es gehen, 18:13, fehler 701 acc ist gesperrt. besten dank.
gehts heute nicht wars das mit warhammer


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> so jungs bei mir gehts ich lade gerade den patch habe schon 12%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Laber nicht Idiot.


----------



## FaytTheXpert (8. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage also ich hab jetzt auf die Code Taste auf der HP geklick und dachte mir jetzt geht es code fertig eingegeben und email bestätigt ich dachte super es geht endlich daumen hoch Goa, aber nichts ist beim einloggen ins spiel kommt Authentefithirung felgeschlagen was ist das jetzt wieder für ein mist bekommt Goa denn nicht mal 34 Stunden nach Beta start was auf die Reihe? Ich bereuhe es richtig die preorder bestellt zu haben denn nich glaube die 3 tage die ich eher Spielen kann werde ich mit 414 verbringen .. genau wie die armen Leute von der CE ihr tut mir leid leute ...


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

Patchnotizen

Zum Gruße
und willkommen im offenen Betatest von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.
Hier bei GOA sind wir alle ziemlich aufgeregt und freuen uns, bla bla blub die dupp



also das steht jetzt bei mir wenn ich WArhammer starte


----------



## Stukkii (8. September 2008)

Ich wünsch dennen nen Flugtripper an die Nase


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> ohhh...habt ihr die mail dieser faru gelesen?
> Ghislaine Le Rhun?
> 
> So eine verlogene ......... &#9689;•&#9688;&#9830;&#9827;&#9824;&#9675;&#9829;&#9787;&#9786;
> ...



Nicht damit gerechnet?
Wenn man 70.000 Keys verlost, die closed Beta Spieler, CE & Standard Pre Order Spieler in die Open Beta lässt , sollte man doch damit rechnen..


----------



## Gnarlgor (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> also du brauchst net frech zu werden ich frag ja nur weil bir mir geht das halt net...hab ich jetzt was gegen dich gesagt? ich frage ob das auch so bei anderen ist dass der patcher net funzt und immer _authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen_ da stehen kommt?



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

achso patch ist bei 60 %  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> andere bekommen schon mails und ich kann mich noch nedma einloggen...gibts da nen system dahinter?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja goa will keine noobs spielen lassne.


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> andere bekommen schon mails und ich kann mich noch nedma einloggen...gibts da nen system dahinter?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und nochmal  ::::: Man muss sich NICHT einloggen auf der offieziellen Seite, man muss lediglich registriert sein und dann ohne eingeloggt zu sein den code plus daten eingeben


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> andere bekommen schon mails und ich kann mich noch nedma einloggen...gibts da nen system dahinter?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja goa will keine noobs spielen lassne.


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> andere bekommen schon mails und ich kann mich noch nedma einloggen...gibts da nen system dahinter?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja goa will keine noobs spielen lassne.


----------



## Kelthuk (8. September 2008)

Jap steht bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zocke seit heute nacht schon ... aber ich bin grad am zweiten account dran weil ich den ersten an einen kollegen weitergebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat nichmal die registrierung gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

Leichenlager07 schrieb:


> so, nach einigem lesen hier bin ich jetzt ziemlich verwirrt, kann mir wer ne sichere antwort auf die frage geben, ob es richtig is dass ich mit diesem drehenden rad auf der seite warte? oder soll ich das abbrechen? sind ja schon mehr als 1,5 std.


am besten abrrechen und nochmal mit dem IE starten. Aber beachte das sich der link geänder hathttp://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> andere bekommen schon mails und ich kann mich noch nedma einloggen...gibts da nen system dahinter?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja goa will keine noobs spielen lassne.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

ich will warhammer online zockn *smash*


----------



## Leichenlager07 (8. September 2008)

ich danke den leuten die mir geantwortet haben, es hat geklappt! =)


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> achso patch ist bei 60 %
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kennst Du Wayne?


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> jetzt steht da mein key wurd überprüft xD..muss ich jetzt wieder auf ne email warten?^^



genau


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (8. September 2008)

Was mich wirklich noch davon abhält diesem Sauladen von GOA den Stinkefinger zu zeigen ist das hier gebotene Specktakel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Auge weint, ein Auge lacht...hehe.

Go on BoyZ


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

mir ist grad nach treten zumute XD


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

> Mark Jacobs grummelt in seinem Privat-Blog über technische Probleme und zornige User
> 
> Mark Jacobs, der Leiter des Warhammer-Online-Entwicklungsstudios Mythic Entertainment, hat seit kurzem einen Privat-Blog. Da er schrieb er zuletzt ein paar Worte über den Start der neuen NFL-Football-Saison, kam dann aber gleich zum Wochenend-Aufreger „Open Beta“. Die ging in Nordamerika bisher relativ reibungslos über die Bühne, während Europa mit technischen Problemen und wütenden Usern zu kämpfen hatte - und das findet Jacobs gar nicht lustig.
> 
> ...


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

so nochmal für die dummen ich habe auch keine mail bekommen nachdem ich meinen cd-key bei WAR eigegeben habe habe einfach Warhammer gestartet und mich mit den selben login daten angemeldet wie bei WAR europe und es geht bei mir patch ist jetzt bei 89%  und er ist 196 mb gross so das wars jetzt von mir ich geh gleich wenn die server on sind Beta zocken bis ich nicht mehr kann obwohl ich kann schon jetzt nicht mehr kaum geschlafen seit sonntag früh um 08:00 naja viel spass euch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Wie lange dauert denn das bis die Email kommt? Normal dass es über 2 stunden dauern kann?


----------



## Helevorn (8. September 2008)

frage: was hat es mit dieser "Willkommen bei WAR" mail auf sich? ich meine nicht die aktivierungsmail. "Willkommen bei WAR" kam später


----------



## BaD111 (8. September 2008)

lest mal 

http://onlinegamesareanichemarket.wordpres...ay-back-in-008/


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....v%3DIZUa0uPOjmQ


----------



## Auriuss (8. September 2008)

BOah Leute ich flipp bald aus....hab 10 mal meinen cache gelöscht und auch meine kekschen entfernt...habs mit i-explorer und firefox versucht und auch schon neu hochgwfahren, aber der zeigt mir immer noch an, dass man sich net registrieren oder einloggen kann ARGH! (klar könnt ich mein beta key eingeben wenn ich bereits nen acc hätte, was ich aber net hab). Mittlerweile is sogar die nachricht wieder verschwunden von 16:15 dass die neue reg seite da is und es steht nur noch die news von 13:30 da. IS DAS NORMAL?? bzw. wer hat nen ähnliches prob. und kann mir helfen?

Wenn was vergleichbares in den letzten 50 seiten schonmal erwähnt wurde entschuldigt meine frage aber bin mitm lesen  net mehr mitgekommen^^

Im übrigen scheiß GOA! das das nichts wird konnt eman sich ja denken, aber wenn ich paul barnett wäre würd ich denen gez. ersma ordentlich in den ar*** treten^^

so far


----------



## guldano (8. September 2008)

ähm, funktionieren beide regristrierungsseiten für die Codeeingabe?
ich hab meinen nähmlich über http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ eingegeben..


----------



## Helevorn (8. September 2008)

frage: was hat es mit dieser "Willkommen bei WAR" mail auf sich? ich meine nicht die aktivierungsmail. "Willkommen bei WAR" kam später


----------



## Dazzz (8. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> so nochmal für die dummen ich habe auch keine mail bekommen nachdem ich meinen cd-key bei WAR eigegeben habe habe einfach Warhammer gestartet und mich mit den selben login daten angemeldet wie bei WAR europe und es geht bei mir patch ist jetzt bei 89%  und er ist 196 mb gross so das wars jetzt von mir ich geh gleich wenn die server on sind Beta zocken bis ich nicht mehr kann obwohl ich kann schon jetzt nicht mehr kaum geschlafen seit sonntag früh um 08:00 naja viel spass euch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das funzt net bei jedem.. du dummes kind


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

ich hab email bekommen kann mich nur nicht ein loggen....


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert denn das bis die Email kommt? Normal dass es über 2 stunden dauern kann?




Ich warte seit über 1,5 Stunden.
Die Bestätigungsmail, dass mein Account aktiviert wurde, habe ich heute morgen nach sechs Stunden erhalten.

LG Eternita


----------



## BaD111 (8. September 2008)

Hier etwas um die zeit tot zu schlagen und um ein wenig auf andere Gedanken zu kommen


http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-fidget?episode=44


----------



## bmorph (8. September 2008)

Jolin schrieb:


> ja goa will keine noobs spielen lassne.



korrekt, war echt zu dumm..hab den code button übersehn...omg!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Nicht damit gerechnet?
> Wenn man 70.000 Keys verlost, die closed Beta Spieler, CE & Standard Pre Order Spieler in die Open Beta lässt , sollte man doch damit rechnen..


was sag ich denn die ganze zeit.....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

Auriuss schrieb:


> BOah Leute ich flipp bald aus....hab 10 mal meinen cache gelöscht und auch meine kekschen entfernt...habs mit i-explorer und firefox versucht und auch schon neu hochgwfahren, aber der zeigt mir immer noch an, dass man sich net registrieren oder einloggen kann ARGH! (klar könnt ich mein beta key eingeben wenn ich bereits nen acc hätte, was ich aber net hab). Mittlerweile is sogar die nachricht wieder verschwunden von 16:15 dass die neue reg seite da is und es steht nur noch die news von 13:30 da. IS DAS NORMAL?? bzw. wer hat nen ähnliches prob. und kann mir helfen?
> 
> Wenn was vergleichbares in den letzten 50 seiten schonmal erwähnt wurde entschuldigt meine frage aber bin mitm lesen  net mehr mitgekommen^^
> 
> ...



liegt das daran das man sich nemmer einloggen muss, sondern links im Menü den reiter 
	
	



```
benutzen soll?

Bzw. Acc-Emails Lösen nun FEHLER 303 aus. Und probetests der freischaltung ergaben, das der WAR-Client am ende ne fehlermeldung rausgeworfen hat :o
```


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

mmh also. ich habe mich soweit angemeldet und habe auch die email bekommen. was muss ich jetzt noch tuen um zocken zu können? :S
wo muss ich den key eingeben? auf der seite "war-europe.com"?  da steht dann login nicht möglich >.<


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Was mich allerdings auch aufregt, ist, dass es keine öffentlichen Foren (von off. Seite gibt)!
So kann man denen noch nicht mal seine Meinung geigen!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ahhh die news für die code eingabe ist wieder da... ein gutes zeichen?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings auch aufregt, ist, dass es keine öffentlichen Foren (von off. Seite gibt)!
> So kann man denen noch nicht mal seine Meinung geigen!



was auch die antwort darauf ist, warum es keine öffentlich foren gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> liegt das daran das man sich nemmer einloggen muss, sondern links im Menü den reiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blacklight2 (8. September 2008)

mal ne frage: 

ich hab die bestätigungs-mail für das anmelden bekommen, wenn ich aber auf den link in der mail klicke bekomme ich den fehler 

code 303 (Anfrage fehlgeschlagen. Bitte überprüfen sie ihre internetverbindung und versuchen sie es in ein paar minuten erneut)


dieser fehler erscheint bei mir aber schon 1,5 stunden und mit meiner internetverbindung ist alles in ordnung.


kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen kann/muss ?


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

kennt ihr die schon alt aber immer wieder geil
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qo1d6ttbAq8
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X8orofVRIlU


----------



## BaD111 (8. September 2008)

Hier nochmal etwas zum lachen und um auf andere gedanken zu kommen

http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-fidget?episode=44


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> ahhh die news für die code eingabe ist wieder da... ein gutes zeichen?



jede veränderung kanns nur besser machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings auch aufregt, ist, dass es keine öffentlichen Foren (von off. Seite gibt)!
> So kann man denen noch nicht mal seine Meinung geigen!


hast absolut recht...die informationen die die community bekommen sind zu unregelmäßig und veraltet mit nem richtigen offi. forum ginge das besser ausserdem könnte man dann goa mal so richtig die meinung sagen und über deren fehler diskutieren.


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Hab noch ein 2. mal alles eingegeben, sofort wieder Grünes Buch, aber keine Mail ^^


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> mmh also. ich habe mich soweit angemeldet und habe auch die email bekommen. was muss ich jetzt noch tuen um zocken zu können? :S
> wo muss ich den key eingeben? auf der seite "war-europe.com"?  da steht dann login nicht möglich >.<


Verwende folgenden Link es ist *KEIN* Login nötig: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Promillo (8. September 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings auch aufregt, ist, dass es keine öffentlichen Foren (von off. Seite gibt)!
> So kann man denen noch nicht mal seine Meinung geigen!



eben deshalb^^


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

Eine ungelesene E-mail(JUHU):

ungelesen	GMX Best Price <mailings@gmx.net>250 Visitenkarten + Haftnotizen!	
Im Gratis-Druck! Top-Designs und -Qualität! +++ Wein-Paket!

-.-


----------



## CrazyKacka (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/ 


Hier könnt ihr euren Account aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht schon 1 Stunde oder so..


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

You got 414'rolled


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt den Code erfolgreich eingegebn aber wenn ich Patcher starte, schmeißt er mich immer raus und sagt "Audentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein". 

Bei der HP und Codeeingabe gings aber ohne Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaD111 (8. September 2008)

Verdammt warte jetzt seit über 2 stunden auf so eine ...... Mail meine freundin glaubt schon ich habe eine klatsche



P.S.: Sie hat auch recht damit


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

[attachment=4693:war.jpg]

zum kotzen echt!


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

löscht ma alle eure cache daten


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

CrazyKacka schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/
> 
> 
> Hier könnt ihr euren Account aktivieren
> ...



Weiss jemand wie lange es dauert bis eine Bestätigung kommt?


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

Warhammer failed before it even started.... HAHAHAHA
Ich glaub ich geh mal meine preorder canceln, son Witz echt mal...


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

             BÄÄÄM Ich hab ne mail!!





































Nicht....^^


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

Also bei mir geht nach wie vor garnichts. Ich kann die Daten zwar eingeben, aber dann kommt nur das Rad(und das über Stunden). Keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst was. Ist das jetzt gut?!^^

Geht um CD-Key, registriert bin ich schon seit Monaten...

Ein paar Infos und man würde sich nicht so verarscht vorkommen. 


Frag mich echt ob man nicht mal einen offenen Brief an den Spielehersteller schicken und um Ablösung von GOA bitten sollte, anscheinend können die, die Dinge an denen die beteiligt sind nur in den Sand setzen (daoc). Also was soll das? Haben die sich nicht über GOA informiert? Oder was passiert hier? Allein die Tatsache einer, wie auch immer genannten BETA 10 Tage vor'm Release. Da ist doch wohl völlig der Wurm drin. Eine Beta hat meines Erachtens den Sinn, letzte Fehler zu beheben. Wann soll das passieren? 

Man Leute, ich habe mich echt auf Warhammer gefreut, das war erstmal der einzige Lichtblick der Hoffnung versprach.  Und nun fängt das so an. Das ist schon deprimierend. Da brauch sich auch keiner mokieren, dass es ja um eine "BETA" geht. Die anfallenden Probleme wurden nicht im vorraus gesehen. Was haben die erwartet, dass sie 100.000 Keys rausgeben und 10 Leute sich anmelden? Das ist reine Unfähigkeit. Aber wenigstens haben die Ahnung, wie Marketing funktioniert. Das klingt irgendwie nach dem "gemeinen Deutschen": Keine Ahnung von der Sache aber das Bild stimmt. 
Komm mir völlig verarscht vor. Bin echt auf die Werbung reingefallen, die hatte in mir ein Bild erzeugt, das es sich um Profis handelt bei den Leuten.

Nette Grüße


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie lange es dauert bis eine Bestätigung kommt?




4-8 stunden


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

LAAAAAAAAAAAANGE 1-2 stunden?


----------



## Shindira (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie lange es dauert bis eine Bestätigung kommt?




Nope das weiss keiner wart auch schon seid 2std drauf...


----------



## Vyrus (8. September 2008)

Da hilft jetzt wohl nur noch eins!!

immer stur grinsen und winken...


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie lange es dauert bis eine Bestätigung kommt?



Bisher 2,5 Stunden, wird aber wohl noch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Jedenfalls länger als 2 Stunden !(So lang wart ich leider schon^^)


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

eines positive hat die beta ja,..
ich liebe opera xD


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Hihi,

dann danke schön :-)


----------



## Promillo (8. September 2008)

auf gehts.die 100 seiten schaffen wir noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.M.-Henrietta (8. September 2008)

Für alle noch mal:

http://www.war-europe.com/
links auf Code klicken und beta key eingeben und fertig.

Mail dauert durchschnitlich 30min, meine kam nach 10min


----------



## Helevorn (8. September 2008)

frage: was hat es mit dieser "Willkommen bei WAR" mail auf sich? ich meine nicht die aktivierungsmail. "Willkommen bei WAR" kam später


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

WAS MACHEN WENN MAN EINE BESTÄTIGUNG HAT?? (für beta key)


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Promillo schrieb:


> auf gehts.die 100 seiten schaffen wir noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut möglich,..
aber das ziel sollte sein gemeinsam lösungen zu finden und die anderen mit unseren bisherigen wissen aufklären


----------



## Myunjihausen (8. September 2008)

Die Mail kann aber auch mal überdurchschnittlich dauern ^^


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht nach wie vor garnichts. Ich kann die Daten zwar eingeben, aber dann kommt nur das Rad(und das über Stunden). Keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst was. Ist das jetzt gut?!^^
> 
> Geht um CD-Key, registriert bin ich schon seit Monaten...
> 
> ...



Also ich empfehle dir, alles abzubrechen. Den IE neu zustarten, deinen Cahce zu löschen und es nochmal unter folgendem Link zu versucvhen: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de

Gruß
Dragon


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

An die die schon ne Bestätigungs Mail haben... Wegen nem Prob komm ich nicht auf meine E-Mail Adresse. Wenn ich die Mail also bekomme, kann ich sie nicht sehen. Muss man in der Mail noch sowas ne nen Aktivierungslink anklicken, oder muss ich einfach nur immer wieder versuchen mich einzuloggen, und irgendwann wird es klappen (dann ist die Mail angekommen, ich kann sie nicht lesen, aber sie ist halt da, und ich kann spielen)?

Thx für die Antworten schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
IrazE / Robin


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> Mail dauert durchschnitlich 30min, meine kam nach 10min



wäre schon warte schon seit 2std auf die scheiß mail Goa muss mehr China emailschreiber einstellen xD


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> hast absolut recht...die informationen die die community bekommen sind zu unregelmäßig und veraltet mit nem richtigen offi. forum ginge das besser ausserdem könnte man dann goa mal so richtig die meinung sagen und über deren fehler diskutieren.



Muahaha wenn ich das geflame der Leute hir zusammenfasse, das noch größer ist, als es bei Konkurenzprodukten zur LIVE-Schaltung ist, kann man das ganze auf einem Satz minimieren:

Mimimi, kann nicht spielen, ihr seid alle scheisse.

 Und auf dieser "Grundlage" eine Diskussion zu führen ist mehr als "arm"

bzw, hab auch ich noch keine Freischaltung, aber sie wird IRGENDWANN kannen, für die BETA. Genau so, wo bei den ersten2 WoW-Beta-Wellen IRGENDWANN wer eine Zusage bekommen hat, sich diese aber durch "Glück" erhoffen musste.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> frage: was hat es mit dieser "Willkommen bei WAR" mail auf sich? ich meine nicht die aktivierungsmail. "Willkommen bei WAR" kam später


Wenn du deinen Account Bestätigt hast bekommst du diese Mail. [[DANACH]]


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

mhmmm bei mir kommt seit knapp 2 1/2 std. nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thetaurenone (8. September 2008)

Also ich krieg grad nicht mal mehr die war-eureope seite auf den schirm.
es geht absolut garnix mehr


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

also  1. es sind bei kaum bis bei gar keinen irgend welche e-mails angekommen, hab mich um 16.25 registriert , d.h. bin einer der ersten folgerung ich bekomme die emai als einer der ersten , alle leute die sich jetzt ohne e-mail anmelden könne sind aus der closed beta , weil die können ja schon zocken ...

so mal leserlich gemacht ..


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> *mein rad dreht sich immer noch ... ARRRRGH ... *



einfach browser schließen

internetexplorer starten

das ganze nochmal machen

1 sekunde

fertig..


ich habe 3 stunden gewartet auf dieses scheiss rad... dann einmal neu gestartet, BÄNG nur noch auf email warten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> Für alle noch mal:
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/
> links auf Code klicken und beta key eingeben und fertig.
> ...



4x gemacht... 4x bestätigung bekommen (grüne nachricht)...
immer noch keine mail da (gmx acc).

2:38 Stunden jetzt...


----------



## thetaurenone (8. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> als o1. es sidn bei kaum bis bei gar keinen irgend welche e-maisl angekommen, hab mich um16.25 registriert , d.h. bin eienr der ersten folgerung ich bekome die e.mai lals einer der ersten , alle leute die sich jetzt ohne e-mai lanmelden könne nsid naus der closed beta , wei ldie könnenajshcon zocken ...



das ganze nochmal auf deutsch bitte ^^


----------



## Zcalacee (8. September 2008)

Willkommen, 

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: 
Euer Nickname:
Eure E-Mail-Adresse:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex 



eben bekommen hilft zwar auch nix weil man sich nicht einlogen kann -.- und ich dachte ich kann jetzt zocken -.-


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> Muahaha wenn ich das geflame der Leute hir zusammenfasse, das noch größer ist, als es bei Konkurenzprodukten zur LIVE-Schaltung ist, kann man das ganze auf einem Satz minimieren:
> 
> Mimimi, kann nicht spielen, ihr seid alle scheisse.
> 
> ...


natürlich mein ich ne richtige diskussion...und wenn sie NUR ein statemant abgeben warum sie es verkackt haben... zu viel andrang ist kein grund, sie konnten die anzahl der teilnehmer ja selbst festlegen oder wenigstens mit Mythic absprechen


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> das ganze nochmal auf deutsch bitte ^^



menno. ich hab das in rage geschrieben also verstehs oder tus net ...


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

bei der bestätigugs email ist kein link es steht nur das dein acc für die beta regestriert ist..


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> Für alle noch mal:
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/
> links auf Code klicken und beta key eingeben und fertig.
> ...



Bisher haben, wie ich gelesen habe bis jetz, 5 Leute die Email bekommen, und du bist
natürlich einer der Auserwählten. IN allen Foren warten sie, aber ihr habt sie shcon,
ja ne is klar


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

hab gerade meinen key nochmal eingegebn hat wieder gefunkt ,.. lol xD


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

"Also 1. Es sind bei kaum bis bei gar keinem irgendwelche Emails angekommen, hab mich um16.25 registriert , d.h. bin einer der ersten. Folgerung: Ich bekomme die Email als einer der ersten , alle Leute die sich jetzt ohne Email anmelden können sind aus der Cloesed-beta, wei die können ja schon zocken..."

besser?  XD


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

postet mal bitte einer ne bestätigungs mail( sofern sie überhaupt einer besitzt) damit man die auch erkennt? XD

natürlcih vertrauliche daten streichen


----------



## mampfel (8. September 2008)

Forc schrieb:


> bei der bestätigugs email ist kein link es steht nur das dein acc für die beta regestriert ist..



das hätten die sich dann doch sparen können....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

die loginanforderungen überschreiten die patchblabla - NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

mampfel schrieb:


> das hätten die sich dann doch sparen können....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sieh es als nette geste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> "Also 1. Es sind bei kaum bis bei gar keinem irgendwelche Emails angekommen, hab mich um16.25 registriert , d.h. bin einer der ersten. Folgerung: Ich bekomme die Email als einer der ersten , alle Leute die sich jetzt ohne Email anmelden können sind aus der Cloesed-beta, wei die können ja schon zocken..."
> 
> besser?  XD



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, habs jetzt auch nochmal gemacht


----------



## voegi84 (8. September 2008)

ich habe keinen button um den key zu bestätigen aif der registrierungsseite. bin ich der einzige? was tun?


----------



## Eaproditor (8. September 2008)

ich warte seit 2 Stunden auf diese ****** E-Mail ... was soll denn der Müll omg >.<


----------



## Zalahadin (8. September 2008)

ist das normal das der vorgang mega lange dauert?? das rad dreht sich und dreht sich... es hört garnich mehr auf... 

ist das normal bei der key eingabe das es soo lange dauert???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thetaurenone (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> "Also 1. Es sind bei kaum bis bei gar keinem irgendwelche Emails angekommen, hab mich um16.25 registriert , d.h. bin einer der ersten. Folgerung: Ich bekomme die Email als einer der ersten , alle Leute die sich jetzt ohne Email anmelden können sind aus der Cloesed-beta, wei die können ja schon zocken..."
> 
> besser?  XD



jau, danke :-)


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

mampfel schrieb:


> das hätten die sich dann doch sparen können....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, sie überprüfen die Daten ja vorher.


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

Hallo xxxxxxxxx,

Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.

Euer Login: xxxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxx
Bitte bewahrt Eure Zugangsdaten sorgfältig auf und behandelt sie vertraulich.

Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch.

Falls diese Registrierung Euch nicht betrifft oder Ihr sie nicht abschließen wollt, dann löscht bitte diese E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## WAR_FAN (8. September 2008)

ja supa aber wo kann man sich etz wie versprochen registrieren??


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

lol wielang haste gewartet ???


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

die 2.te bestätigungsmail:

Willkommen,xxxxxx!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: xxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxxx
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: xxxxx

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

leute ihr müsst euch net registrieren einfach nur auf den link gehn wo steht Code eingeben da eure daten eingeben ihr müsst NICHT REGISTIRERT SEIN !!!! steht auch dort !!!!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

gebe schrieb:


> Hallo xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.
> 
> ...


die mein ich nicht ich mein die beta mail


----------



## G.M.-Henrietta (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Bisher haben, wie ich gelesen habe bis jetz, 5 Leute die Email bekommen, und du bist
> natürlich einer der Auserwählten. IN allen Foren warten sie, aber ihr habt sie shcon,
> ja ne is klar




hier die mail im anhang


----------



## Rakanisha (8. September 2008)

leute das wird heut eh nix mehr! nützt nix wenn ihr hier alles 2 posts das selbe schreibt, davon kommt war auch nicht ins laufen.
ich werd mal ins training gehen und morgen früh nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Gored (8. September 2008)

sitz au schon hier und warte nach erfolgreicher key angabe (das ging keine 2 minuten weiss gar net was ihr alle habt) auf die email und das nun auch schon geschlagene 3 stunden, egal weiter eiswürfel lutschen, rauchen(was au immer) und nebenbei film gucken, leute chillt einfach das bringt euch am weitesten und wenns heute net klappt und morgen net gleich denkt dran, es ist vollkommen egal es is nur warhammer online und nix wichtiges oder ?


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

Geil ich hänge jetzt fest bei: Patchvorgang wird gestartet......


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

gebe schrieb:


> Hallo xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.
> 
> ...



das konnte man shco nvor wochen machne, sic hauf der webseite registrieren , du hast damit noch keinen key aktiviert oder so .....


----------



## Galleo (8. September 2008)

hab bis jetzt auch noch keine mail, ich habs um 17:12 abgeschickt.
ich bin echt enttäuscht, vo allem weil die ja genau wusten wie viele beata keys im umlauf sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (8. September 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> ja supa aber wo kann man sich etz wie versprochen registrieren??



Gar nicht, lest mal die News. Registrieren geht nach wie vor nicht. Nur vorh. Acc's können ihren Code eingeben.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> hier die mail im anhang


omg das ist aber nicht die mail für die erfolgreiche beta regestrierung


----------



## Nemth (8. September 2008)

Zcalacee schrieb:


> Willkommen,
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...



das ist nur die bestädigunsmail für deinen erstellten account.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

für die erste mail 20std. ca, für die 2te 2 betakeys und 3std


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> lol wielang haste gewartet ???




die mail von gebe ist einfach nur für nen neues konto, nix beta key registrierung


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle dir, alles abzubrechen. Den IE neu zustarten, deinen Cahce zu löschen und es nochmal unter folgendem Link zu versucvhen: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de
> 
> Gruß
> Dragon





Ehm, *hust! Das hat echt geklappt, hatte ja die Daten schon mehrmals neu eingegeben. aber immer das Selbe. Nun ging es sofort.
Endlich einen Schritt weiter!

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Gnarlgor (8. September 2008)

Also für alle nochmal von vorbe

ihr habvt euch irgendwann gestern oder heute morgen registriert

daraufhin kommt die bestätigungsmail mit dem link

daraufhin habt ihr irgendwann den link angeklickt

daraufhin erhaltet ihr die "Willkommen bei WAR" Mail

diese Mail hat NICHTS mit der Key-EIngabe zu tun, sondern ist nur die bestätigung des bestätigungslinks

sorry dass ich das nochmal sagen musste, aber einige konnten diese beiden dinge net auseinanderhalten

also jetzt nochmal die frage, hat jemand schon eine e-mail auf die Eingabe seines Keys bekommen und wenn ja, was steht drin?


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

ist dxas was neues ? ^^


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> hier die mail im anhang


wie ich vermutet hab kein link


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> hier die mail im anhang



wie schon dröf millionen mal gesagt ist das die falsche, du vogel -.- denken -> posten


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

Forc schrieb:


> bei der bestätigugs email ist kein link es steht nur das dein acc für die beta regestriert ist..



Danke für die Antwort... Also einfach abwarten und heute Abend mal schauen ob Log In geht... Bist dahin: Abwarten und Tee... Scheiße, hab nich nicht.... Naja... Abwarten und Wasser trinken...

mfg
IrazE / Robin


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

gebe schrieb:


> ....... Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch......




Eben...auf der Homepage gehts, wenn der Login aktiviert ist komme ich rein, und beim Spiel akzeptiert er Name und Passwort aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helveticus (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> hier die mail im anhang



Das sind alles Registrierungsmails, und nicht die Mail auf die wir warten.

Das Ding habe ich schon im Mai erhalten.


----------



## Negerli (8. September 2008)

warten auf mail....
obs auch so ne ... beta wird wie aoc? (und wirds ne "kostenpflichtige" beta bleiben auch nach Release so wie bei aoc?)
funcom blizzard goa, bis jetzt war noch niemand fähig meiner meinung nach...^^


----------



## voegi84 (8. September 2008)

hab keinen button auf der seite um den key zu bestätigen. hiiiillllffffeeeee!


----------



## Timmäh (8. September 2008)

Na Hauptsache ich hab nen Acc, aber kann mich nicht mit den Daten einloggen hmmm :/


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

gebe schrieb:


> Hallo xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.
> 
> ...




diese mail hat NICHTS mit der beta zu tun!!
die bestätigungsmail für die beta sieht anders aus
die mail, die du da hast, ist lediglich die bestätigungsmail für den account auf www.war-europe.com


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Die Mails haben nichts mit den Keys zu tun. Die hab ich wie viele andere sicher auch schon gestern bekommen und bestätigen nur den Account.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ich glaube ja das die massig keys nur zur promotion gedacht waren eigentlich funzen nur 200 richtig und halt die cb testen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taodon (8. September 2008)

Heute morgen hatte ich von gestern ne Mail im Postfach das ich die Registrierung bestätigen soll (weiss der Geier warum weil der Vorgang ließ sich ja nie bis zum Ende abschliessen)

Habe die Mail dann bestätigt, gegen 5 meinen Key eingegeben und knapp 10 Minuten später war die "Willkommens Mail" da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt nur nix da ich mich nicht im Patcher einloggen kann "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Login Daten bitte erneut ein" -_-


Naja, immerhin gehts mal ein bissel vorran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domme (8. September 2008)

Die Mail mit der Registrierung hab ich auch bekommen ... hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert.
Jetzt noch auf die Bestätigung für dne Key warten ..... ey, was für ne scheisse, ohne Witz !!


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

LOL habe die mail schon lange^^ falsche email geguckt -.-


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> warten auf mail....
> obs auch so ne ... beta wird wie aoc? (und wirds ne "kostenpflichtige" beta bleiben auch nach Release so wie bei aoc?)
> funcom blizzard goa, bis jetzt war noch niemand fähig meiner meinung nach...^^


goa ahst aber mit der unfähigkeit übertrieben


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

voegi84 schrieb:


> hab keinen button auf der seite um den key zu bestätigen. hiiiillllffffeeeee!




Welcher Browser?


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

das ist die falschöööö, die bekommen wir alle! langsam nervts


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Die Beta läuft noch bis Samstag oder?

Ich seh das mal von der Seite: Wenn ich Freitag (*g*) meine Bestätigung bekomme, hab ich hoffentlich Freitag Abend und Samstag die ganze Zeit zu zocken und kann mir in der Zeit ein Bild vom Game machen, denn warum nun ne Woche wie bekloppt zocken und nen Char auf Level drölftausend sonstwas bringen, der Samstag Abend gelöscht wird. Wenn ich einen Tag zocke und es mir angucke und das Game toll finde kaufe ich es mir, wenn nicht dann lass ich es im Laden liegen, nur WENN ich es mir kaufe, hab ich die ganze Spannung noch vor mir, da ich gänzlich ungespoilert bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte die Bestätigung, aber wiedererwarten heute doch noch eintreffen, zock ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voegi84 (8. September 2008)

IE


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

Taodon schrieb:


> Heute morgen hatte ich von gestern ne Mail im Postfach das ich die Registrierung bestätigen soll (weiss der Geier warum weil der Vorgang ließ sich ja nie bis zum Ende abschliessen)
> 
> Habe die Mail dann bestätigt, gegen 5 meinen Key eingegeben und knapp 10 Minuten später war die "Willkommens Mail" da
> 
> ...




bei mir das gleiche, einfach nur beschissen


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Open Beta Licence
> Open Beta period (07/09/2008 to 13/09/2008 included)
> ...



Hoffentlich krieg ich bald meine


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> ich glaube ja das die massig keys nur zur promotion gedacht waren eigentlich funzen nur 200 richtig und halt die cb testen weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wär jetzt das mega skandal xD
dann führ ich aber so nen menschn mob an und wir stürmen die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domme (8. September 2008)

Achja ... vergessen zu erwähnen ... nachdem ich den Link für die Bestätigung der Registrierung gedrückt habe, kam "Account gesperrt, der Zugang wird ihnen verweigert !"
RIESEN ROTZ !!


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

voegi84 schrieb:


> IE




du musst erst alle deine daten + key eingeben, dann kommts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Welcher Browser?


hab das gleiche problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ehm internet explorer und Firefox...


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

G.M.-Henrietta schrieb:


> hier die mail im anhang


Das ist die Willkommens-Mail. Die bekommst du wenn du dich Regestriert (einen Account) hast und es dann Bestätigst hast über Mail-Link.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

aktuelle schlussfolgerugn meienr seits, da KEINE e-maisl rausgehen , server dwon ... , reppe ndauert wie gestenr auch wieder ca 12 stunden als morgen mittag um 16 uhr gucken  wir wieder alle auf die emailk konten udn um 18.00 uhr brachen die server zusammen reppen dauert wieder 12h , also sehen wir usn erst übermogen und dann juhu , es ist mittwoch, haben wir noch 8 tage zeit zu testen , was die amiss shco n2 monta lang teseten ,juhu freut euch ihr kidner udn fühlt euch verarscht .... und ahcja , flame on  rechtschreibung ....


----------



## Nevad (8. September 2008)

Macht ruhig,habt lieber Vorfreude,habs schon auf einem anderem Acc gespielt,der leider wieder von einem Kumpel besetzt ist..Das Warten lohnt sich allemale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (8. September 2008)

Taodon schrieb:


> Heute morgen hatte ich von gestern ne Mail im Postfach das ich die Registrierung bestätigen soll (weiss der Geier warum weil der Vorgang ließ sich ja nie bis zum Ende abschliessen)
> 
> Habe die Mail dann bestätigt, gegen 5 meinen Key eingegeben und knapp 10 Minuten später war die "Willkommens Mail" da
> 
> ...




Jo da häng ich momentan auch gerade. Mal sehen wanns weiter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Hat denn echt noch NIEMAND die key-bestätigung bekommen?


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Open Beta Licence
> Open Beta period (07/09/2008 to 13/09/2008 included)
> ...



Hoffentlich krieg ich bald meine


----------



## Forc (8. September 2008)

doch^^


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> natürlich mein ich ne richtige diskussion...und wenn sie NUR ein statemant abgeben warum sie es verkackt haben... zu viel andrang ist kein grund, sie konnten die anzahl der teilnehmer ja selbst festlegen oder wenigstens mit Mythic absprechen



Buffed kommt aus WoW, das kann niemand bestreiten von daher hat man hir eine Mischcommunity.

Auf http://war.onlinewelten.com/ kann man regelmässig Statements(?) von Sterntaler lesen. Scheint sowas wie ne inoffizielle offizielle zu werden (Wie 4flamers bei daoc)


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

wie halt alle 414 in ihre sig schreiben ;D


----------



## Riodian (8. September 2008)

So sollte die Mail aussehen (Anhang)
[attachment=4695:failo.jpg]


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

> *Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Open Beta Licence
> Open Beta period (07/09/2008 to 13/09/2008 included)
> ...



Hoffentlich krieg ich bald meine


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> aktuelle schlussfolgerugn meienr seits, da KEINE e-maisl rausgehen , server dwon ... , reppe ndauert wie gestenr auch wieder ca 12 stunden als morgen mittag um 16 uhr gucken  wir wieder alle auf die emailk konten udn um 18.00 uhr brachen die server zusammen reppen dauert wieder 12h , also sehen wir usn erst übermogen und dann juhu , es ist mittwoch, haben wir noch 8 tage zeit zu testen , was die amiss shco n2 monta lang teseten ,juhu freut euch ihr kidner udn fühlt euch verarscht .... und ahcja , flame on  rechtschreibung ....


jop denke morgn können wir dann patchen,.. und dann geht ebn char erstellenned oder server down,.. und dann übermorgn gehtz vlt los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

boah ja wir alle hoffen das wir unsere mails bekommen das muss jetz nicht jeder 2te rein schreiben meine güte


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Domme schrieb:


> Achja ... vergessen zu erwähnen ... nachdem ich den Link für die Bestätigung der Registrierung gedrückt habe, kam "Account gesperrt, der Zugang wird ihnen verweigert !"
> RIESEN ROTZ !!




Vergiss es nochmal laden XD hatte ich gestern auch ^^


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

Riodian schrieb:


> So sollte die Mail aussehen (Anhang)
> [attachment=4695:failo.jpg]




wann hast du deinen key eingelöst?


----------



## Satanix (8. September 2008)

das die Fucking Krauts aber auch immer warten müssen, die france server von GOA gehn süper, have a nice day



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

nach dem patchen siehts bei mir jetzt so aus 

aber wenn ich auf spielen drücke kommt eine fehlermeldung WAR.exe konnte nicht gefunden werde


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> wie ich vermutet hab kein link




sorry das is ned meine art aber du bist wirklich ein idiot!!!


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Komisch alle schreiber ohne Avatar und Sig werden nicht wirklich hier anerkannt...
Bzw lesen auch nicht alle Richtig... Alle wichtigen Informationen werden von normalen
Leuten ienfach überlesen oO


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

lade dir ma Direct x 9c runter


----------



## Riodian (8. September 2008)

@Kaites: 17:42... hab aber noch keine Mail^^
Das ist die Mail von meinem Kumpel -.-^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Ich bin dann ja mal gespannt, welches Chaos es beim Headstart geben wird, und welche Ausreden dann kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

jetzt warte ich schon seit 3 std auf meine mail -.-


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

das war heute bei mir auch so


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

Also ich bin mitler weile mit meinen nerven total blank solangsam fang ich auch gleich an meine HA zu machen, was besseres fällt mir momentan auch nicht ein.
Aba wir sind nun mal ein reisen ansturm von wilden zockern , und ich wette das die entwickler mitler weile richtig stress haben und ihr bestes geben , immer hin bringts dann auch nichts wenn man sich erst zwei tage vor schluss einloggen kann ^^, aba wie gesagt was lange währt wird auch gut ( hoffe ich mal )


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Komisch alle schreiber ohne Avatar und Sig werden nicht wirklich hier anerkannt...
> Bzw lesen auch nicht alle Richtig... Alle wichtigen Informationen werden von normalen
> Leuten ienfach überlesen oO


das war hier schonn immer so XD


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

so sieht das bei mir aus.... (bei firefox genauso).... was mach ich falsch, dass da kein blöder "weiter" button oder so kommt... ne antwort wäre nett, ich hab in dem Thread noch keine wirkliche Antwort auf diese Frage indentifizieren können^^


----------



## Ghaash (8. September 2008)

ok nochmal für alle:

DIE EMAIL AUF DIE IHR ALLE WARTET BRINGT EUCH GARNICHTS.

IN DER EMAIL IST __KEIN__ WEITERER AKTIVIERUNGSLINK ENTHALTEN!

IHR MÜSST EINFACH EINE UNBESTIMMTE UND NICHT NÄHER ERLÄUTERTE ZEIT WARTEN, BIS EUCH DER PATCHER EINLOGGEN LÄSST.


hört auf nach emails zu fragen!


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

kann ich erstmal beruhigt sein wenn da die meldung bei der key eingabe kam:

"ja blabla key wird überprüft blabla, per email blabla, ciao."

heißt das, dass mein acc schonmal richtig war und es jetzt nur noch dauern kann? oder kann man da alles eingeben und bekommt trotzdem ne bestätigung das sie dich per email informieren.. dann müsste ich beunruhigt sein >,<"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

auSo ich zocke !!! von kumpel acc muahahahah !!^


----------



## Xarth (8. September 2008)

Wenn nur endlich meine bestätiguns mail kommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

ich hoffe dass alles am 15. klappt...will net dass ich mir pre order für nix gekauft hab...


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Timää92 schrieb:


> so sieht das bei mir aus.... (bei firefox genauso).... was mach ich falsch, dass da kein blöder "weiter" button oder so kommt... ne antwort wäre nett, ich hab in dem Thread noch keine wirkliche Antwort auf diese Frage indentifizieren können^^


test mal opera


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Ausgebesserte version ^^ 





Orixas schrieb:


> Aktuelle Schlussfolgerung meinerseits, da KEINE Emails rausgehen , Server down ... , reperatur dauert wie gestern auch wieder ca 12 Stunden. Also morgen Mittag oder um 16 Uhr gucken  wir wieder alle auf die Emailkonten und um 18.00 Uhr brechen die Server zusammen, reperieren dauert wieder 12h. Also sehen wir uns erst übermogen und dann juhu , es ist Mittwoch, haben wir noch 8 Tage Zeit zu testen , was die Amis schon  Monate lang testen . Juhu freut euch ihr Kinder und fühlt euch verarscht .... und achja , flame on  rechtschreibung .... (Thînêl: Nix dazu sag sondern mal fix ausbesser)




rofl


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Komisch alle schreiber ohne Avatar und Sig werden nicht wirklich hier anerkannt...
> Bzw lesen auch nicht alle Richtig... Alle wichtigen Informationen werden von normalen
> Leuten ienfach überlesen oO



das liegt ganz einfach daran dass das forum hier vollkommen überfüllt ist.
wart mal ne minute, und mindestens 10 neue beiträge (wenn nicht noch viel mehr) wirst du sehen..


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

hmm schade das es so probleme gibt ich weis nicht hoffe das ich heut noch zocken kann :-(


----------



## thetaurenone (8. September 2008)

Timää92 schrieb:


> so sieht das bei mir aus.... (bei firefox genauso).... was mach ich falsch, dass da kein blöder "weiter" button oder so kommt... ne antwort wäre nett, ich hab in dem Thread noch keine wirkliche Antwort auf diese Frage indentifizieren können^^



du hast definitiv zu viele toolbars installiert! lösch den cache und machs nochmal. und toolbars deaktivieren


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

weis nicht ob des heute überhaupt noch was wird,naja ich schau dann mal kino.to^^


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> test mal opera



oke.. ich werds mal versuchen.... danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

weis nicht ob des heute überhaupt noch was wird,naja ich schau dann mal kino.to^^


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> hmm schade das es so probleme gibt ich weis nicht hoffe das ich heut noch zocken kann :-(


glaub mir das wird 100% nix mehr,..


----------



## Promillo (8. September 2008)

jede wette:

GOA bekommts wieder nicht auf die Reihe.


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

Ich hab hier seit 16 uhr einen lachflash nach dem nächsten...
Ich mein, ich wusste ja das GOA *unfähig* ist, aber das...das setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub die Frage ist nicht: Kann ich heute noch zocken...
Die frage ist viel eher: Kriegen sie es noch bis Release geschissen, man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> naja ich schau dann mal kino.to^^



würde ich nicht tun, polizei mag das nicht so gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt nen bisserl wotlk-Beta, so verzweifelt bin ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> das war hier schonn immer so XD



Achso okay gut zu wissen, erledigt xD


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> glaub mir das wird 100% nix mehr,..



hmm bei 99.9999999% würde ich ja noch hoffen aber bei 100% verdamt *in ecke geh und heul*


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Deewee schrieb:


> Ich hab hier seit 16 uhr einen lachflash nach dem nächsten...
> Ich mein, ich wusste ja das GOA *unfähig* ist, aber das...das setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf hier
> 
> 
> ...



hmm oder bis wotlk da is xD


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> würde ich nicht tun, polizei mag das nicht so gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hä? Ich checks ned  lol. Klärt mich ma einer auf?


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> würde ich nicht tun, polizei mag das nicht so gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In Deutschland ist es schon rechtswiedrig wenn du furzt von da aus .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melyssia (8. September 2008)

auch wenn es eine Beta ist, langsam ist es doch nur noch lächerlich.
wenn ich zig 100k keys verteile, muß ich mir doch über die konsequenzen im klaren sein.
wenn man nicht mal im ansatz passt, sorry kein guter job.
ist ja nicht so als ob es das erste mmo in der beta ist.


----------



## everblue (8. September 2008)

Bin ja dafür, dass alle mit PCOB01 bevorzugt bearbeitet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Hä? Ich checks ned  lol. Klärt mich ma einer auf?


kino.to ist ne illegale seite um kinofilme zu schauen^^


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

81.169.176.138:8769

pw: uhrenhändler


für alle die sich mal ausheulen, über GOA ablästern oder einfach nur lachen wollen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wir erwarten euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Bin ich froh das ich in Österreich zuhause bin  XD


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

DANKE DANKE an den der mir geschreiebn hat ich soll mal direct x 9 installieren ich bin drinn :-)


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

aber sehts mal von der positiven seite^^ wir waren dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sahen die entstehung des bald populären gamer wortes das isd alles so 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

sorry, normal nicht meine art zu flamen, aber langsam gehts mir echt aufn sack. ich weiß, dass ich kein recht hab auf ne beta, trotz key, aber ich finds langsam nimmer schön, dass einem der mund mit hohlen versprechungen wässrig gemacht wird. mir is klar, dass das ne beta ist, dafür mache ich auch mythic keinen vorwurf, aber das was goa da abliefert is mehr als peinlich und ich für meinen teil werde kein spiel mehr anrühren, dass auch nur im entferntesten in verbindung zu goa steht. soll diese kackfirma den bach runter gehn, is mir relativ banane. sowas braucht kein mensch, goa zieht für einige blitzschnell nixdenker mythics ruf mit in den keller, obwohl mythic nix für goas inkompetenz kann. das einzige was man mythic vorwerfen kann, ist sich mit so einer firma vertraglich zu verpflichten. ob das nicht ein schuss ins knie war...

und ja ich hab noch vor kurzer zeit anders über goa geredet, da hatte ich noch verständnis aber jetzt ist das maß fast voll


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> weis nicht ob des heute überhaupt noch was wird,naja ich schau dann mal kino.to^^



Ich mach das Selbe nur nich die Seite, die du genannt hast, sondern Fireleaf's Avatar, DER is/ die sind unterhaltsam!


----------



## thetaurenone (8. September 2008)

JEtzt schieß ich mal richtig quer hier...
ich werd wohl der einzige sein der noch keinen account hat, oder?? verdammte scheiße wann kann man wieder nen account erstellen?? ich hab zwar vor einigen wochen einen erstellt, aber ich habs passwort vergessen -.- ich könnt ma so richtig kotzen grad


----------



## Zalahadin (8. September 2008)

ha jetzt hab ich es hinbekommen. hab es einfach mit ff3 probiert.. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

in österreich darf man so streams anschauen nur anbieten darf mans nicht^^


----------



## Satanix (8. September 2008)

Server down --*wegen Putzfrau*--GOA läst grüßen--

alte daoc gamer sind das gewohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Es ist wirklich traurig, das nach fast 48 Std die Beta immernoch nicht richtig angefangen hat.
Und wieso gibt es keine Informationen mehr von Seiten GOAs?
Was ist den jetzt der Stand der Dinge? Tut mir echt leid, das WAR so einen schlechten Start erwischt...
denke da schon zurück an die DAoC-Zeit... das war auch mal hart.
Naja 10 Tage hat GOA noch um alles zum laufen zu bringen, ob die es schaffen?
Ich hoffe es schwer... sonst tut mir das leid... einmal sowas zu verhauen ok... ein zweites mal, ist schon peinlich...

Naja ich verfolge das noch so neben bei, keine Lust wieder den ganzen Abend  vorm PC zu sitzen und mir den Abend versaun ^^


----------



## Ushnôk (8. September 2008)

Das traurige an der Sache ist doch, das der OB-Start in den USA fast perfekt verlaufen ist zumindest laut....


----------



## HiFischi (8. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Bin ja dafür, dass alle mit PCOB01 bevorzugt bearbeitet werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

neeed mail <.<


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> JEtzt schieß ich mal richtig quer hier...
> ich werd wohl der einzige sein der noch keinen account hat, oder?? verdammte scheiße wann kann man wieder nen account erstellen?? ich hab zwar vor einigen wochen einen erstellt, aber ich habs passwort vergessen -.- ich könnt ma so richtig kotzen grad




Probier einfach de Passwörter durch die du normalerweiße benutzt.


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Aresblood schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist es schon rechtswiedrig wenn du furzt von da aus ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nen furz hinterlässt aber keine IP x]


----------



## frasol1024 (8. September 2008)

Ich kann mir das richtig vorstellen, wie hier alle vor dem Rechner sitzen und wie wild auf aktualisieren klicken. Hoffentlich ist die eMail da...*lächz* Ich würd mich selber mal fragen ob noch alles im Kopf ok ist. Zudem kommt das jeder alle paar sekunden schreibt. "Also meine ist noch nicht da, meine auch nicht. Vor 2 Minuten war meine auch noch nicht da!" Au Mann, *haut sich die Hand vor die Stirn!


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Satanix schrieb:


> Server down --*wegen Putzfrau*--GOA läst grüßen--
> 
> alte daoc gamer sind das gewohnt
> 
> ...



hmm naja sagen wir naturkatastrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilreth (8. September 2008)

Und damit hat Mythic weitere Kunden verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich viel Schlechtes drüber gelesen ahbe, wünschte ich eigentlich allen anderen nen tolles MMO(da ich selber großer Warhammer Fan bin).
Mit solch einem "fähigen" Anbieter wird das aber sehr ´schwer, kontinuierlich Spieler zu unterhalten und nicht zu frustrieren.
Schade drum...


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

So da ich der meinung bin das die es heute und morgen nicht hinbekommen , bin ich jetzt mal weg wünsche euch allen noch viel Spaß beim fiebern, bin jetzt oben mit dem laptop und verfolge das alles mal oda schaue mal nach ner besseren signa .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thetaurenone (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Probier einfach de Passwörter durch die du normalerweiße benutzt.



ja das problem is nur, wo soll ich die testen? ich kann mich ja nicht einloggen auf der hp


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Ach hätten wir doch Mythic als europäischen Betrieb, dann wäre alles anders...


----------



## HiFischi (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> neeed mail <.<



Will auch meine mail ^^


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

hat irgendwer einen ts server wo man bischen goa flamen kann? xD


----------



## -Ghost- (8. September 2008)

3 Stunden .. und immer noch keine Mail im Postfach ... glaub heute wird das nichts mehr.


----------



## HiFischi (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> neeed mail <.<



Will auch meine mail ^^


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

Seid doch froh, dass wir nich SOE erwischt haben xD


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Liebe Leute,

ich bin genauso genervt wie Ihr, dass hier kein Vorankommen ist.
Aber immer wieder dieses Geheule, wie blöd die von GOA sind, weil sie 100k Keys rausgeben und nicht auf den Ansturm vorbereitet sind...
Zum einen steckt dort eine wirtschaftliche Überlegung dahinter. Server kosten Geld. Warum sollten sie Server für 100.000 Leute ans Laufen bringen, wenn sich vielleicht nur 50.000 oder 60.000 anmelden. Nicht jeder, der einen Key hat, wird ihn auch benutzen. 
Und zum anderen, das schliesst gleich hieran an, gibt es Leute, die in verschiedenen Foren prahlen, sie hätten noch 5, 10 oder 20 Keys zu verschenken.
Solche Leute sind es auch, die zu unserem Problem beitragen. Hätte jeder nur einen Key, wären wir vielleicht schon weiter.

LG Eternita


----------



## Buralin (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> neeed mail <.<



ME2 warte auch auf mail


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

81.169.176.138:8769

pw: uhrenhändler


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Ja, die Chancen, dass es heute noch was wird sind so gering, dass ich überlege lieber Lotto zu spielen^^


----------



## njester (8. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> nen furz hinterlässt aber keine IP x]



aber co2 ;P


----------



## Xarth (8. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> Will auch meine mail ^^




Will meine auch endlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

zum glück hab ich morgen schule, d.h brauch nicht schlafen xD


----------



## Galleo (8. September 2008)

Naja, wenn das so weitergeht bleib ich bei WoW -.-*


----------



## FaytTheXpert (8. September 2008)

och manno von 7 bis 17 uhr auf arbeit 18 uhr zu hause und dachte war geht aber nichts ist, jetzt um 19 30 wieder arbeiten -.-


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

equinoxxx schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, dass wir nich SOE erwischt haben xD



Wie recht du doch hast *stellt sich vor, wie es wäre wenn SOE der Vertrieb wäre*_
Was? schon Sonntag und immer noch nicht in der OB? %$§&"/!"!§$%%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ich will Unreal spielen...)_


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

equinoxxx schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, dass wir nich SOE erwischt haben xD



Wie recht du doch hast *stellt sich vor, wie es wäre wenn SOE der Vertrieb wäre*_
Was? schon Sonntag und immer noch nicht in der OB? %$§&"/!"!§$%%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ich will Unreal spielen...)_


----------



## Chiril (8. September 2008)

Habs auch heute Nachmittag geschafft, meinen Account zu aktivieren, bin aber ehrlichgesagt recht enttäuscht. Das Spiel läuft nicht flüssig (obs am spiel oder meiner hardware liegt sei mal dahingestellt,), und das obwohl die verpixelter  und generell schlechter ist als die von WoW (meine Meinung)... Das Schöachtfeld auf dem ich bis jetz war hat mich als erstes 10 Minuten in der Warteschlange hängen lassen, und es war irgendwie langweilig... quasi arathibecken mit 2 flaggen...
Ich weis, es ist die Beta, aber wenn sich da bis zum Release einiges ändert, werden ich und viele andere Spieler zu WoW zurückkehren...

Achja, was ich vergessen hab, die Quest sind auch weniger abwechslungsreich als zum Beispiel bei WoW...


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

sooo opera ausprobiert... sieht folgendermaßen aus: (siehe anhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ich habe grund zur annahme, dass gott mich hasst xD[attachment=4699:so_und_jetzt_2.JPG]


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

Chiril schrieb:


> Habs auch heute Nachmittag geschafft, meinen Account zu aktivieren, bin aber ehrlichgesagt recht enttäuscht. Das Spiel läuft nicht flüssig (obs am spiel oder meiner hardware liegt sei mal dahingestellt,), und das obwohl die verpixelter  und generell schlechter ist als die von WoW (meine Meinung)... Das Schöachtfeld auf dem ich bis jetz war hat mich als erstes 10 Minuten in der Warteschlange hängen lassen, und es war irgendwie langweilig... quasi arathibecken mit 2 flaggen...
> Ich weis, es ist die Beta, aber wenn sich da bis zum Release einiges ändert, werden ich und viele andere Spieler zu WoW zurückkehren...




hört sich ja schlecht an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Ich hätt' gern 'nen amerikanischen Beta-Key xD


----------



## -NiX- (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht nach wie vor garnichts. Ich kann die Daten zwar eingeben, aber dann kommt nur das Rad(und das über Stunden). Keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst was. Ist das jetzt gut?!^^


Nimm doch einfach mal 'nen anderen Browser. FF, Opera, IE 6,7,8, Safari, wenns sein muss Chrome. Gibt doch genug. NCSA Mosaik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta
Ich will endlich
Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta Beta
Spielen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

böh... grad ne stunde oder so afk und immer noch nix -.-


----------



## Wayn (8. September 2008)

Also ich frag mich wirklich für was bestelle ich vor, bekomm nen Betakey und dann sowas... Na hoffentlich schafft es GOA ab Release gute Arbeit zu machen, sonst könnte ein interesantes und vielleicht auch gutes (würds ja gerne bewerten aber warte seit ner Stunde auf Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Spiel an GOA scheitern.

BTW 414 ich war dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDavid (8. September 2008)

Habe alles instaliert und code eingelöst wie komm ich jetzt ins spiel kann mir wer da helfen ?


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

böh... grad ne stunde oder so afk und immer noch nix -.-


----------



## dalow (8. September 2008)

frasol1024 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das richtig vorstellen, wie hier alle vor dem Rechner sitzen und wie wild auf aktualisieren klicken. Hoffentlich ist die eMail da...*lächz* Ich würd mich selber mal fragen ob noch alles im Kopf ok ist. Zudem kommt das jeder alle paar sekunden schreibt. "Also meine ist noch nicht da, meine auch nicht. Vor 2 Minuten war meine auch noch nicht da!" Au Mann,



öhm was gibts da zu meckern?
die community ist gespannt und aufgebracht, und wollen gern das spiel antesten, was sie aber nicht können.
in dem forum werden information und das "leid" geteilt, mehr nicht.

vorfreude ist die schönste freude, wenn du keine freude am/ im leben hast dann quark nicht blöde rum
sondern ignorier einfach sollch ein forum.



> *haut sich die Hand vor die Stirn!



ich denke mal 20 mal reicht u 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

TheDavid schrieb:


> Habe alles instaliert und code eingelöst wie komm ich jetzt ins spiel kann mir wer da helfen ?


gar nicht weil goa scheise baut,..


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

Timää92 schrieb:


> sooo opera ausprobiert... sieht folgendermaßen aus: (siehe anhang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habs grad nochmal mit FF und IE probiert, klappt wunderbar


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

@TheDavid: auf die mail warten


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

dalow schrieb:


> öhm was gibts da zu meckern?
> die community ist gespannt und aufgebracht, und wollen gern das spiel antesten, was sie aber nicht können.
> in dem forum werden information und das "leid" geteilt, mehr nicht.
> 
> ...



ich find den schmerz zu teilen auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Ich habs grad nochmal mit FF und IE probiert, klappt wunderbar



ja die hab ich ja beide schon ausprobiert xD grrr xD ich restarte mal den rechner ^^


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

Timää92 schrieb:


> ja die hab ich ja beide schon ausprobiert xD grrr xD ich restarte mal den rechner ^^



Vielleicht reichts auch, wenn du Chache (und Cookies) löschst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




// edit:
Brauch sogar nur den Key eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://i37.tinypic.com/2vjarkg.jpg


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Ich frag mich, was die bei GOA gerade machen.
Sind die irgendwie auf nem Betriebsausflug und lassen die ganze Arbeit vom CEO machen? Ich mein der ist auch nicht besonder schnell im Mailen....


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

die machen alle knick-knack mit der cheffin


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> 81.169.176.138:8769
> 
> pw: uhrenhändler


otw xD kommt alle mit


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> die machen alle knick-knack mit der cheffin




es is doch so ne frau als geschäftsführerin und nix geht, war schon immer so und wird immer so sein.
selbst eva war für nix zum brauchen !


----------



## SavatageRoyo (8. September 2008)

JAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAIL DA......BLEIBT STARK BLEIBT VOLLER HOFFNUNG ES IST KEIN GERRÜCHT

-edit- 

Patch tut sich gar nix....scho wieder traurig

-edit2- 

jetzt tut sich was....


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

wird die mail überhaupt benötigt um den beta-key zu aktivieren? auf der "alten" site war das nicht nötig


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

lol
champusflasche aber noch net geköpft odeR?^^


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> JAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAIL DA......BLEIBT STARK BLEIBT VOLLER HOFFNUNG ES IST KEIN GERRÜCHT



Danke du gibst mir doch noch ein Fünkchen Hoffnung


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

der rest der eu soll ja schon spielen...


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Ach was! Mail da! Das tust du nur um uns aufzumuntern! *schnief* danke...


----------



## jeggl (8. September 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> JAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAIL DA......BLEIBT STARK BLEIBT VOLLER HOFFNUNG ES IST KEIN GERRÜCHT
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Patch tut sich gar nix....scho wieder traurig




rofl ^^


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

jop du wilst uns nur hoffnung machn=(


----------



## Negerli (8. September 2008)

wie lange wartet ihr so bis ihr die mail bekommen habt? hab frühschicht und muss um 03.30Uhr aufstehen^^


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Danke du gibst mir doch noch ein Fünkchen Hoffnung



Die hoffnung stirbt halt zum schluß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> JAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAIL DA......BLEIBT STARK BLEIBT VOLLER HOFFNUNG ES IST KEIN GERRÜCHT
> 
> -edit-
> 
> ...



Gratz ich warte immernoch!



zergerus schrieb:


> wird die mail überhaupt benötigt um den beta-key zu aktivieren? auf der "alten" site war das nicht nötig



Wenn du die mail bekommen hast, warte 10-30 min und Lade patch!


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Bis ich ins Bett geh so um 0 Uhr.^^


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht reichts auch, wenn du Chache (und Cookies) löschst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke für den tip... also cookies hab ich schon gelöscht aber was is chache? bzw wo kann cih des löschen?


----------



## Flipstar67 (8. September 2008)

warte seit 3 std. und hab noch keine email bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> warte seit 3 std. und hab noch keine email bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht mir genauso..


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Viele warten seit 3 Stunden...


----------



## SavatageRoyo (8. September 2008)

muss man nix zu sagen...bild anschaun

Patch 32%

dran bleiben leute , viel glück


----------



## jeggl (8. September 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> geht mir genauso..



same..


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Aber Trauer schieben bringt leider auch nichts... wir müssen erhobenen Hauptes in die Zukunft blicken ! xD


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

ich hab grad die bestetigung für den key bekommen o0...jetzt kann ich mich aber nich in den mythic patcher einlogen o0....warum?


----------



## Electricwolf (8. September 2008)

ich würd einfach nur gern zocken...ich schau mir jetzt nen film an und hoffe das es dann geht. macht mich langsam traurig das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

HM, bei mir tut sich irgend etwas, Produktpatch wird gestartet...aber weiter geht es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heißt das jetzt die Login Server sind Online aber überlastet?

Edit: vorher kam nur keine Authentifizierung.


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich bin wirklich ein ganz ruhiges Kerlchen....mit viel Gedult.....

aber so langsam reicht es auch mir!

Ich frag mich wie man nur so viel bockmist auf einem Haufen fabrizieren kann?!?
...nagut, wir wollen ja net so sein, eines kann GOA besonders gut: Leere versprechen abgeben!


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> muss man nix zu sagen...bild anschaun
> 
> Patch 32%
> 
> dran bleiben leute , viel glück




will auch *_*


----------



## Xarth (8. September 2008)

Es geht vielen so die auf ihre mail warten^^. Hoffe nur, dass die heut noch kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thefury2008 (8. September 2008)

Man wann kommt endlich die E-Mail. Hab keine Lust mehr darauf zu warten.


----------



## Ishbal (8. September 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> muss man nix zu sagen...bild anschaun
> 
> Patch 32%
> 
> dran bleiben leute , viel glück



Oh man bist du ein Lucker^^ Fettes GZ wirst grad von ein paar tausend Leuten beneidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

ihr müsst ins ts kommen und flamen!

81.169.176.138:8769 pw: uhrenhändler

^,^


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

muss aber echt sagen. es ist schön zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine ist^^
wir packen das schon. gemeinsam sind wir stark und werdens GOA zeigen


----------



## Gothmorg (8. September 2008)

Juhu, wunderherrlich, 3 Stunden und immer noch keine Mail. Da macht sich GOA ja richtig beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (8. September 2008)

Timää92 schrieb:


> danke für den tip... also cookies hab ich schon gelöscht aber was is chache? bzw wo kann cih des löschen?



Im InternetExplorer: Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Tab Allgemein -> Button "Verlauf löschen" (Gleich über der Buttonreihe mit 4 Buttons - ziemlich weit unten im Popup)
Im FireFox: Extras -> Private Daten löschen -> Häckchen bei "Cache" -> Button "Private Daten jetzt löschen"


// edit:

Wohooo, 100er Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Is das ätzend man


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

Mail von WAR => Von: The WAR Team <no-reply@goa.com>

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren:
http://www.war-europe.com/?error=6x01

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxxx
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: {code}

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem
erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR


also es tut sich doch was aber man sollte schon die richtige mailaddy eingeben wenn man den code regt lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nicht aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dann mal weiterwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal-Chan (8. September 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> HM, bei mir tut sich irgend etwas, Produktpatch wird gestartet...aber weiter geht es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bei mir ist das auch so, obowhl ich keine bestätigungsmail bekommen habe. mal authent. meldung und mal produktpatch meldung.


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Irgendwie funktioniert gerade nicht mal war-europe.com ...


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

Wie entlastet man einen Server ohne eine tatsächliche Lösung für das auslösende Problem anbieten zu können?

Ganz einfach, man macht eine Seite die im Grunde keine Funktion hat und schreibt auf dieser Seite, dass niemand egal was passiert auf gar keinen Fall seinen Key ein zweites Mal einzugeben versuchen sollte bevor derjenige nicht das Mail bekommen hat.

Klar, es wird überhaupt kein Mail verschickt, die Seite hat ja keinerlei Funktion, aber zumindest ist man so die F5-Hämmerer für mindestens einen Tag los.

War natürlich nur ein Witz, niemand würde GOA unterstellen etwas derartig Mieses zu tun, also warten wir weiter auf die Mail......


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

bei mir stand grad was von wegen "Antrag gespeichert" naja wenigstens wechseln sie die registrier sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negerli (8. September 2008)

atilla86 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






auch funcom ist bei leeren versprechen extrem gut^^


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Im InternetExplorer: Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Tab Allgemein -> Button "Verlauf löschen" (Gleich über der Buttonreihe mit 4 Buttons - ziemlich weit unten im Popup)
> Im FireFox: Extras -> Private Daten löschen -> Häckchen bei "Cache" -> Button "Private Daten jetzt löschen"



danke.... geht immernoch nicht xD ich probier mal an nem anderen rechner^^


----------



## Gashvah (8. September 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> auch funcom ist bei leeren versprechen extrem gut^^



BESTES PVP GAME EVER, AGE OF CONAN RULORZZZ!!!111



größter scheiss.. hust.. die schlechtesten 50 euro die ich je investiert habe


----------



## Preacherman108 (8. September 2008)

Das wird heute sowieso nix mehr. GOA hat das komplett² verbockt, in den USA lief alles reibungslos, da zocken zigtausende seit gestern ohne probleme.
Echt peinlich was GOA da abliefert bei uns! Die franzosen haben wohl einen schock weil se gegen österreich im fußball verloren haben (;


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

Preacherman108 schrieb:


> Das wird heute sowieso nix mehr. GOA hat das komplett² verbockt, in den USA lief alles reibungslos, da zocken zigtausende seit gestern ohne probleme.
> Echt peinlich was GOA da abliefert bei uns! Die franzosen haben wohl einen schock weil se gegen österreich im fußball verloren haben (;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gönns den Ösis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire (8. September 2008)

jo die habens echt verdient


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

ich hab meinen key 2 mal abgeschikt xD...als ich den ersten abgeschikt und nach einer stunde nix pasiert is hab ich nochmal den selben abgeschikt xD*mit den selben daten und so*...is dass jetzt schlimm?^^.......vll haben wir ja glück und werten für dass lange warten belohnt^^...in dem das spiel einfach um so geiler is^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

arghhh so langsam liegen  meine nerven blank... bei knapp 34 std. warten -.-


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

Immer wieder immer wieder immer wieder Österreich!


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

da ich das mail bereits von goa bekommen habe aber eine falsche mailaddy angegeben hatte beim freischalten kann ich euch sagen das ich
ca. 2 stunden und 10 min auf das Mail gewartet habe (falls noch mehr dannach fragen wie lange es gedauert hat *gg*)

happy waiting


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

naja das Spiel ist ja auch zum Glück nicht von GOA entwickelt worden, da hab ich also noch Hoffnungen für die Qualität^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> ich hab meinen key 2 mal abgeschikt xD...als ich den ersten abgeschikt und nach einer stunde nix pasiert is hab ich nochmal den selben abgeschikt xD*mit den selben daten und so*...is dass jetzt schlimm?^^.......vll haben wir ja glück und werten für dass lange warten belohnt^^...in dem das spiel einfach um so geiler is^^


1 std.??? du ahst eine GANZE stunde gewartet? *hüstel*


----------



## Negerli (8. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> BESTES PVP GAME EVER, AGE OF CONAN RULORZZZ!!!111
> 
> 
> 
> größter scheiss.. hust.. die schlechtesten 50 euro die ich je investiert habe



hehe, wen auf nem pvp server bist, hast vlt. mal bisl was zu lachen, pve server sind zum todlachen

aber zurück zum thema... ich warte immer noch auf mail^^


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Warum stellen die nicht mal paar Deutsche ein, hab langsam das Gefühl das die Franzosen nicht sehr kompetent in sachen Technik sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samora (8. September 2008)

habe aus spass mal nen unsinnigen Key registriert, und siehe da großes grinsen

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

mal ne frage muss man nun die e-mail bekommen haben um patcher zu starten oder net? wenn nein...warum funzt der dann net bei mir?


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> naja das Spiel ist ja auch zum Glück nicht von GOA entwickelt worden, da hab ich also noch Hoffnungen für die Qualität^^




der war böse^^


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Bonedeath schrieb:


> da ich das mail bereits von goa bekommen habe aber eine falsche mailaddy angegeben hatte beim freischalten kann ich euch sagen das ich
> ca. 2 stunden und 10 min auf das Mail gewartet habe (falls noch mehr dannach fragen wie lange es gedauert hat *gg*)
> 
> happy waiting



ich warte aber schon 2 stunden und 30 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nix da.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Samora schrieb:


> habe aus spass mal nen unsinnigen Key registriert, und siehe da großes grinsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


och nö ne.... haben die überhaupt en ahnung von irgendwas?? nicht aml ne direkte Kontrolle von den Codes gibt es ? heul


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> 1 std.??? du ahst eine GANZE stunde gewartet? *hüstel*



xD

bin seit 24h dabei, die meisten hier noch länger 
und nix passiert :/


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> Warum stellen die nicht mal paar Deutsche ein, hab langsam das Gefühl das die Franzosen nicht sehr kompetent in sachen Technik sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wenn Deutsche bei GOA wären und die das managen würden....

1. Warum wollen sie Warhammer spielen?
2.Wie haben sie ihren Key bekommen?
(...)
1256. Was machen sie nachdem sie sich eingeloggt haben?
(...)
1923239. Haben sie Verbindungen zur Stasi gehabt?

usw.

Das währe dann auch nicht vorteilhaft^^


----------



## Rashnuk (8. September 2008)

Eins kapier ich nicht
ich habe den Key und so geschickt und hab die bestätigung bekommen hab key eingelöst und da stand irgendwas von Antrag gespeichert auf was muss ich nun warten??? Wenn ich den clienten starte nimmt der meinen acc. nicht an um zu patchen-.-


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> ich warte aber schon 2 stunden und 30 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann hatte ich wohl "glück" aber ich warte ja noch weiter da ich falsche mail-addy drinnen hatte lol *aufnkopfhau*


----------



## kampire (8. September 2008)

warum haben die nicht Blizzard beauftragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> och nö ne.... haben die überhaupt en ahnung von irgendwas?? nicht aml ne direkte Kontrolle von den Codes gibt es ? heul



damit hat sich das spiel selfgepwnd xD


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

werde bis 21.00 oder 22.00 pause machn -.-


----------



## Nemth (8. September 2008)

mal ehrlich das ist doch der größte witz oder, nach so einer vorstellung bin ich als potenzieler Kunde definitiv nicht gewillt mir dieses spiel zu kaufen, sorry mythic, aber man hätte es wissen müssen wenn EA seine Hände mit im spiel hat kommt eh nur crap bei raus..... 


P.s.: hoffe ich irre mich.....


nothing to say


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

kampire schrieb:


> warum haben die nicht Blizzard beauftragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blizzard wäre das Problem wenigstens bekannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zackai (8. September 2008)

"Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Link benutzt habt. Das ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de.

Stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Code verwendete. Die Codes für die OpenBeta beginnen mit dem Prefix "PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.

Stellt sicher, dass die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse auch wirklich diejenige ist, die ihr bei der Registrierung auf unserer Webseite verwendet habt.

Überprüft bitte, ob Mails von uns nicht im Spamfilter hängen bleiben.


Nachdem ihr die Bestätigungs-E-Mail erhalten habt, wird es noch einmal etwas dauern, bis der Authentifizierungsserver des Patcher die Infos über eure Aktivierung von der Datenbank erhalten hat.

Obwohl ich (noch) keine Aussage erhalten habe, wie lange die Mails auf sich warten lassen können, erscheint mir persönlich 3 Stunden als schlechtes Zeichen. versucht es dann doch lieber noch ein weiteres Mal.



Und zu der untergegangenen Frage zum Releasetag @ Wolfslord:
(Ich bemühe mich alles zu lesen, aber das ist hart Zwinkern )
Wir haben aus den letzten beiden Tagen gelernt. Diese neue Accountseite ist vielleicht noch keine Lösung, aber ein Fortschritt. Im Theater heißt es, wenn die Generalprobe versaut wird, wird das Stück ein voller Erfolg.
Ich möchte keine leeren Versprechungen machen, bin aber sicher, dass die nächsten Tage noch weitere Fortschritte bringen (müssen).

__________________
Kai "Sterntaler" Schober
Deutscher Community Manager
"


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

naja ich sag es mal so: 

ich spiele jetzt von beginn an wow und habe schon viele andere spiele ausprobiert. aoc, hdro, gw, tabula rasa und everquests..  und es hat mich immer wieder zu wow gezogen weil das bestimmte etwas gefehlt hat. aber als ich gehört habe das warhammer kommt - direkt acc gelöscht. selten hat mich ein spiel SO von beginn an überzeugt

@ gashvah =)


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ich bin wirklich entäuscht..die zweite verpreschung bzw. erwartung endetet auch in einem fiasko....


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> Blizzard wäre das Problem wenigstens bekannt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja solange goa keine verantwortung für buffed übernimmt, ist der abend gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

kommt bei irgendjemand von euch auch die Meldung "Fehlerhafter Patch"?


----------



## Darkfire (8. September 2008)

WTB funktionierender WAR beta acc -.-


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Samora schrieb:


> habe aus spass mal nen unsinnigen Key registriert, und siehe da großes grinsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke du Depp dadurch dauerts noch länger bis die richtigen verarbeitet werden...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> mal ehrlich das ist doch der größte witz oder, nach so einer vorstellung bin ich als potenzieler Kunde definitiv nicht gewillt mir dieses spiel zu kaufen, sorry mythic, aber man hätte es wissen müssen wenn EA seine Hände mit im spiel hat kommt eh nur crap bei raus.....
> 
> 
> P.s.: hoffe ich irre mich.....
> ...


EA so wie so kenne kein wirklich KEIN gutes und innovatives spiel von denen das sich von den anderen unetrscheidet...und gerade das sollte WAR doch werden, oder?
und dann noch goa..... aua


----------



## Timää92 (8. September 2008)

Samora schrieb:


> habe aus spass mal nen unsinnigen Key registriert, und siehe da großes grinsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



willst du mich natzen? xDD.... gott hast mich echt^^... könnte es daran liegen, dass derkey falsch eingegeben ist, dass das bei mir nicht geht? eig ja nicht oder?.. .also dein screenshot beweist das ja eig xD


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Eins kapier ich nicht
> ich habe den Key und so geschickt und hab die bestätigung bekommen hab key eingelöst und da stand irgendwas von Antrag gespeichert auf was muss ich nun warten??? Wenn ich den clienten starte nimmt der meinen acc. nicht an um zu patchen-.-



WARTEN WARTEN WARTEN 
wie wir alle auf die bestätigung das der key auch freigegeben wurde oder so


----------



## Zackai (8. September 2008)

"Obwohl ich (noch) keine Aussage erhalten habe, wie lange die Mails auf sich warten lassen können, erscheint mir persönlich 3 Stunden als schlechtes Zeichen. versucht es dann doch lieber noch ein weiteres Mal."

zitat vom lieben sterntaler! also komm versucht es am besten 5 mal ;D


----------



## Foenix (8. September 2008)

ich hab nen key aber kein acc, gestern erstellt aber keine mail gekriegt, heute immer noch keine mail weil die herren da was nit hinkriegen

solangsam nervts......


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Danke du Depp dadurch dauerts noch länger bis die richtigen verarbeitet werden...




naja, die werdens schon nicht von hand auszähln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Zackai schrieb:


> "Obwohl ich (noch) keine Aussage erhalten habe, wie lange die Mails auf sich warten lassen können, erscheint mir persönlich 3 Stunden als schlechtes Zeichen. versucht es dann doch lieber noch ein weiteres Mal."
> 
> zitat vom lieben sterntaler! also komm versucht es am besten 5 mal ;D


hab es jetzt schon oft ausprobiert(mit 2verschiedenen codes...und nix ist gekommen


----------



## Negerli (8. September 2008)

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=452&pk=11068
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=452&pk=11069 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so für zwischendurch reinzuschauen
ups, hab vergessen, die meisten kommen ja aus deutschland, also wirds e geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

ähhhh glaubt ihr es is schlimm wensch den key erst mit der einen email adresse angemeldet hab ... die aber leider net zu meinem acc den ich auf der seite hab gehört und danach dann das ganze nochma mit der richtigen email addy angemeldet hab?! 

also muss die email addy die man da angegeben hat beim key aktiviern die selbe sein wie die vom acc auf der seite?


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

> naja, die werdens schon nicht von hand auszähln... dunno.gif



ich glaube bei denen ist alles möglich. für was hat man schließlich praktikanten


----------



## kampire (8. September 2008)

also ich bin kein profi aber ein server ist verdammt schnell und ein paar textzeilen und zeichenkettenabzuprüfen dauet keine 3 Stunden. Entweder lassen die einen 133 mhz rechner die eingaben verarbeiten oder dort sitzt einer an nem Drucker mit nem großen buch und schlägt alles per hand nach und schreibt dann die Mails. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> ich glaube bei denen ist alles möglich. für was hat man schließlich praktikanten


ich seh die schlagzeile 
praktikant versaut beta start xD


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

XolZo schrieb:


> ähhhh glaubt ihr es is schlimm wensch den key erst mit der einen email adresse angemeldet hab ... die aber leider net zu meinem acc den ich auf der seite hab gehört und danach dann das ganze nochma mit der richtigen email addy angemeldet hab?!
> 
> also muss die email addy die man da angegeben hat beim key aktiviern die selbe sein wie die vom acc auf der seite?




ja muss die gleiche sein ... hab meine auch auf die falsche mailaddy geregt und dann kommt Key falsch überprüfe Key, Login, Password

lg


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

uhhh probiert mal euch mit nem account anmen den es garantiert nicht gibt zur beta zu regstrieren und nehmt nen beta key der auch falsch ist....bestätigt...
ich meine hallo??? wenisgtens checken ob es den account gibt sollten sie BEVOR das formular abgecshickt wir... kein wunder das es so lange dauert


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

hm ja aber wenn ich das dann nochma mit der richtigen mail gemacht hab dann schicken se die mail an die richtige addy oda?


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

kampire schrieb:


> also ich bin kein profi aber ein server ist verdammt schnell und ein paar textzeilen und zeichenkettenabzuprüfen dauet keine 3 Stunden. Entweder lassen die einen 133 mhz rechner die eingaben verarbeiten oder dort sitzt einer an nem Drucker mit nem großen buch und schlägt alles per hand nach und schreibt dann die Mails.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dazu isser noch blind und hat nur einen arm xD


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

-.- immer noch keine email -.-


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Weiß net obs schon gepostet wurde aber ich post einfach noch mal.

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Link benutzt habt. Das ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de.

Stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Code verwendete. Die Codes für die OpenBeta beginnen mit dem Prefix "PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.

Stellt sicher, dass die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse auch wirklich diejenige ist, die ihr bei der Registrierung auf unserer Webseite verwendet habt.

Überprüft bitte, ob Mails von uns nicht im Spamfilter hängen bleiben.


----------



## Rashnuk (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> ich seh die schlagzeile
> praktikant versaut beta start xD



Lol dann würde ich wirklich die Krise kriegen und sofort die Amerikanische Version Spielen


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

XolZo schrieb:


> hm ja aber wenn ich das dann nochma mit der richtigen mail gemacht hab dann schicken se die mail an die richtige addy oda?




das glaub ich fast nicht aber du kannst ja warten *gg*


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Zitat von der Seite, auf der man den Code eingeben kann:

*Sofern Sie noch keine Email erhalten haben, die Sie dazu auffordert, sollten Sie nicht versuchen, den Code erneut bestätigen zu lassen.

*LG Eternita


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Das landet derzeit bestimmt eh alles im GOA Papierkorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frasol1024 (8. September 2008)

Ich habe eine Mail bekommen, aber nur eine Bestätigungsmail. Der Rest steht noch aus. Falls euch dies etwas beruhigt.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

kampire schrieb:


> also ich bin kein profi aber ein server ist verdammt schnell und ein paar textzeilen und zeichenkettenabzuprüfen dauet keine 3 Stunden. Entweder lassen die einen 133 mhz rechner die eingaben verarbeiten oder dort sitzt einer an nem Drucker mit nem großen buch und schlägt alles per hand nach und schreibt dann die Mails.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


133 mhz?? da hat aj der Prozesser in meiner Bohrmaschine (fast) mehr.... aber ich glaube trotzdem dass du recht hast....



ach nostalgie.... mein erster Rechner CPU: 133 mhz... mhm warte den hab ich verkauft... ich glaube fast goa könnte der käufer gewesen sein. ha jetzt hab ich des rätsels lösung


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

ja wie das glaubste fast nich? was solln se na sonst machen? ich mein der beta key kann ja etz net auf ever lost sein ^^


----------



## Tic0 (8. September 2008)

Man man man, es geht langsam wirklich gewaltig auf die Nuss...

Vielleicht sollte ich dort mal anfragen ob das ganze auch über den Postverkehr machbar ist,
dann könnte ich sogar noch diese Woche spielen...


----------



## Negerli (8. September 2008)

lieber kompliziert, lange und dann gehts e nicht
anstatt unkompliziert, kurz und sogar funktionieren...
warscheinlich haben die einen server aus holz...


----------



## LyráAhdri (8. September 2008)

ich warte auch schon auf die mail...wenigstens wurde die key Authetifizieung gespeichert...aber ein log in zum patchen is nit möglich, immer fehler meldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

..fehlgeschlagen. Geb eure Logindaten...
ARGH!

Wären wir in der Politik/Wirtschaft müsste bei GOA nun irgendwer gehen.


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Aber ist schon lustig wie GOA so eine Hoffnung verbreiten kann *nachdenk* _Vielleicht hab ich ja JETZT meine Mail..._ *enttäuscht wieder ins Forum switchen


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

naja, vor allem die Passwort Recovery wär auch ne nette Funktion gewesen, mein Acc ist schon über nen Jahr alt (oder vllt auch 2) und ich hab nur durch zufall mein Passwort wiederentdeckt^^ 

PS: ja ne normale Registriertenprüfung wie bei jedem anderen System wär echt mal ne innovation... aber mans ieht wie intelligent das System gemacht ist^^ Selbst die Keys werden ja scheinbar nur nach der ersten Zeichenkette beurteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vermutlich weil schon zu viele Echte als fehlerhaft deklassiert wurden). Echt genial. Da habenw ir selbst im SchulInfoUnterricht bessere Sachen gebastelt xD


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

In paar Stunden steht bestimmt auf der Seite das es morgen Mittag klappen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

naja, nehmen wir mal an es haben sich gestern noch 20k leute auf der seite registriert, ihr wisst schon wielange einige auf ihr registrierungsmails gewartet haben.


----------



## Bonedeath (8. September 2008)

XolZo schrieb:


> ja wie das glaubste fast nich? was solln se na sonst machen? ich mein der beta key kann ja etz net auf ever lost sein ^^



wer sagt das was von lost?

du wirst eine mail erhalten mit den Betreff "Registrierungsproblem" ... wenn du das Mail hast kannst dich nochmals registrieren und die richtige
Mailaddy nehmen ... glaub nicht das die nach doppelt oder 3 fach regs suchen und dann die mail dorthin schicken wo sie eigent. hin sollte


----------



## Rashnuk (8. September 2008)

Joah der Client nervt ey anstatt das man es sogar vorsaugen kann würde sogar ein paar lags beim DL verkürzen .... hilft nix Hirn kann man nicht kaufen


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

nacher bekommen wir die bestätigungs "mails" per post...der analogen XD


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

vlt haben die ja nen dc XDD


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

...und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Tic0 (8. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, vor allem die Passwort Recovery wär auch ne nette Funktion gewesen, mein Acc ist schon über nen Jahr alt (oder vllt auch 2) und ich hab nur durch zufall mein Passwort wiederentdeckt^^
> 
> PS: ja ne normale Registriertenprüfung wie bei jedem anderen System wär echt mal ne innovation... aber mans ieht wie intelligent das System gemacht ist^^ Selbst die Keys werden ja scheinbar nur nach der ersten Zeichenkette beurteilt
> 
> ...



Ja, das dachte ich mir auch...

Es geht halt mal absoulut garnix...
- keine neuregistrierung
- kein Login
- keine Passwort erinnerung

Echt hammer!

Das geile daran ist, jetzt können zur Zeit eigentlich nur die Leute, die einen Account + BetaKey haben, ihr Zeuchs aktivieren
und DENNOCH geht *ÜBERHAUPT* nichts voran... *.....*


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> In paar Stunden steht bestimmt auf der Seite das es morgen Mittag klappen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das glaubste wohl selbst net bestimmt so um 3 uhr nachts erst sowas wenn eh kein schwein da ist und sagen dann morgen um 20 uhr....


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Ja genau, am besten so am 18.9...."Wir haben ihren Key geprüft und bestätigt, sie können sich jetzt...*wütend den Brief zereiß und die amerikanische SE hol* "


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, vor allem die Passwort Recovery wär auch ne nette Funktion gewesen, mein Acc ist schon über nen Jahr alt (oder vllt auch 2) und ich hab nur durch zufall mein Passwort wiederentdeckt^^
> 
> PS: ja ne normale Registriertenprüfung wie bei jedem anderen System wär echt mal ne innovation... aber mans ieht wie intelligent das System gemacht ist^^ Selbst die Keys werden ja scheinbar nur nach der ersten Zeichenkette beurteilt
> 
> ...




sprich alle keys die mit den richtigen 6 zeichen geschickt wurden, werden durch geschubst oder wie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Joah der Client nervt ey anstatt das man es sogar vorsaugen kann würde sogar ein paar lags beim DL verkürzen .... hilft nix Hirn kann man nicht kaufen


ich glaube kaum das goa sich IRGENDWAS gekauft hat..so wie deren server arbeitet würde ich meinen den haben die bei KIK aus der Grabbel-Kiste geKLAUT^^
und es ist wirklich eine schnapps idde das man zum downloaden des patches ein regestriertr nutzer sein muss


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Man ey langsam trudeln die ganzen spam mails an...denke jedesmal is von dem drecks GOA Verein...


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich mir auch...
> 
> Es geht halt mal absoulut garnix...
> - keine neuregistrierung
> ...




Und die alten Betatester können in Ruhe weiterzocken  -.-


----------



## Rashnuk (8. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich mir auch...
> 
> Es geht halt mal absoulut garnix...
> - keine neuregistrierung
> ...




Jo hab zwar nen Acc. aber hilft nicht viel bis die E-Mail kommt hab ich den namen der E-Mail schon vergessen^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ich ahb gehört die ob geht nur noch bis sonntag... ähem hallo? ich währe schon froh wenn bis sonntag ich endlcih den patch ziehen könnte... das ich jemals zum zocken komme hab ich eh schon abgeschrieben


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

habe soeben eine bestätigungsmail für meinen Key bekommen, aber ich kann mich beim patcher nicht einloggen..."Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen"...weiß jemand Rat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Zitat War-europe.com:

Träumst du davon, deine beruflichen Fähigkeiten und deine Leidenschaft für Computerspiele miteinander zu verbinden? Warum schließt du dich dann nicht dem GOA-Team an? Wir teilen deine Leidenschaft, sind freundlich und haben mehr als acht Jahre Erfahrung als Betreiber von MMOs. Unser Team ist unser Kapital und wir zählen darauf, dass es uns helfen wird, immer mehr spannende Spiele dem europäischen Publikum zugänglich zu machen.

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning(tm) wird unser nächstes großes MMORPG sein und wir wollen, dass es riesig wird! Viele neue Positionen sind für dieses und andere GOA-Spiele zu vergeben. Wenn du interessiert bist und Teil dieses Abenteuers sein willst, schau dir die Stellenangebote auf der Webseite unseres Partners CPL an.

*pruuuust*

LG Eternita


----------



## Herr11 (8. September 2008)

Boar ey,
ich will endlich Beta zocken...
Die meisten aus meine Gilde können schon...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

Wie wärs, wenn wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und mal zu dem Verein rüber fahren uns selbst an deren Rechner setzen und das ganze mal zum laufen bringen?^^


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> ich ahb gehört die ob geht nur noch bis sonntag... ähem hallo? ich währe schon froh wenn bis sonntag ich endlcih den patch ziehen könnte... das ich jemals zum zocken komme hab ich eh schon abgeschrieben



Samstag, Sonntag spielen die CE PO Leute schon


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

Kann mir einer nochmal den Registrationslink geben oder geht die Reg. nich?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Zitat War-europe.com:
> 
> Träumst du davon, deine beruflichen Fähigkeiten und deine Leidenschaft für Computerspiele miteinander zu verbinden? Warum schließt du dich dann nicht dem GOA-Team an? Wir teilen deine Leidenschaft, sind freundlich und haben mehr als acht Jahre Erfahrung als Betreiber von MMOs. Unser Team ist unser Kapital und wir zählen darauf, dass es uns helfen wird, immer mehr spannende Spiele dem europäischen Publikum zugänglich zu machen.
> 
> ...


aha hohe ansprüche haben die.. ich sag ja nur: meine signatur XD


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und mal zu dem Verein rüber fahren uns selbst an deren Rechner setzen und das ganze mal zum laufen bringen?^^



Dann würds bestimmt schneller gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (8. September 2008)

hey hab da nen problem wenn ich in der bestätigungs email auf die bestätigungs link klicke steht da dein account ist gesperrt zugang wird verwehrt!
hab den acc erst heut gemacht und wa netma eingeloggt wie kann da bitte mein acc gesperrt worden sein?^^ oder is das nur nen fehler oder so?^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und mal zu dem Verein rüber fahren uns selbst an deren Rechner setzen und das ganze mal zum laufen bringen?^^


ich währe eher dafür das wir denen ein paar Ziegelsteine durch die Fenster werfen...hab von gestern noch welche im Kofferraum, hab diesen Saftladen einfach nicht gefunden *Zähne Knirsch*


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

das geht einem langsam echt aufm sack,seit 2 tagen kann man sich net anmelden,registrieren oder bekommt mal email,VIELLEICHT wenn man mal glück hat... patcher geht auch anscheinend nicht so gut (bin noch nicht an der stelle........) und beta server sind auch dauernd down (aber gut das ist ne andere geschichte) das ist doch kaum zu fassen,wie die das nicht auf die reihe kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

10min nach Auslaufen der OB:

News von GOA: "Nun sollte eigentlich alles gehen, wir haben die Registrierungsseite komplett überarbeitet! Alle die bisher noch keinen Zugang zur Open Beta hatten können sich nun registrieren. bla bla bla."

Und das schärfste wär, wenns danach echt klappen würde... wo es dann keinem mehr was bringt xD


----------



## Herr11 (8. September 2008)

Wenn du noch nicht 12 bist, können die ja nix dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zackai (8. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> habe soeben eine bestätigungsmail für meinen Key bekommen, aber ich kann mich beim patcher nicht einloggen..."Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen"...weiß jemand Rat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Nachdem ihr die Bestätigungs-E-Mail erhalten habt, wird es noch einmal etwas dauern, bis der Authentifizierungsserver des Patcher die Infos über eure Aktivierung von der Datenbank erhalten hat.
"
warten warten warten, das ist das motto


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Zitat War-europe.com:
> 
> Träumst du davon, deine beruflichen Fähigkeiten und deine Leidenschaft für Computerspiele miteinander zu verbinden? Warum schließt du dich dann nicht dem GOA-Team an? Wir teilen deine Leidenschaft, sind freundlich und haben mehr als acht Jahre Erfahrung als Betreiber von MMOs. Unser Team ist unser Kapital und wir zählen darauf, dass es uns helfen wird, immer mehr spannende Spiele dem europäischen Publikum zugänglich zu machen.
> 
> ...



Das "L" in " CPL" steht bestimmt für Leiharbeit XD


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> aha hohe ansprüche haben die.. ich sag ja nur: meine signatur XD


welche ansprüche? xD


----------



## Sk84EvA (8. September 2008)

und was ist bmt den beta testern die schon zocken die müssen das dann ja wohl auch irgendwie geschafft haben -.-


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Ich denke die Antwort dafür wann die Mail kommt ist 42.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ich bin langsam wirklich stocksauer..vorallem kann man seinen ärger nirgends wirklich luft machen...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich denke die Antwort dafür wann die Mail kommt ist 42.


43... es ist immer 43


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Sk84EvA schrieb:


> und was ist bmt den beta testern die schon zocken die müssen das dann ja wohl auch irgendwie geschafft haben -.-


sind closed beta tester


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> ich bin langsam wirklich stocksauer..vorallem kann man seinen ärger nirgends wirklich luft machen...



doch hier XD...lass es raus ...Kooootttzzzzzzzzzzzz....puh das tut gut XD


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> uhhh probiert mal euch mit nem account anmen den es garantiert nicht gibt zur beta zu regstrieren und nehmt nen beta key der auch falsch ist....bestätigt...
> ich meine hallo??? wenisgtens checken ob es den account gibt sollten sie BEVOR das formular abgecshickt wir... kein wunder das es so lange dauert



Dir ist schon klar, dass sie gestern seit 09:30 völlig vergebens genau das versucht haben?  Wäre eine Verbindung zur DB möglich und könnte man dort sofort Einträge überprüfen, könnten sie auch den Key direkt prüfen lassen, geht aber nicht, also haben sie jetzt quasi ne Offline-Variante gebaut, die prüft gar nichts.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

die antwort ist immer 414...


----------



## Tydlig (8. September 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwie die Möglichkeit, den Patch schon vorher zu saugen?


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

juhui, ich hab die daten von meinem alten account wiedergefunden... Nur scheiße das ich nu schon versucht hab meinen Key auf einen account zu registrieren der über eine adresse läuft die heute morgen gehackt wurde und von web.de wegen 'Versenden von Spam' gesperrt wurde, so das ich den Key nicht durch die Mail aktivieren kann... Wenn sie denn kommen würde... Argh...

EDIT: Okay... Ich hab die Adresse gefunden auf der ich den Newsletter bekomme -.- Aber natürlich steht da kein Name drinn, unter dem ich mich beim erstellen des Accounts von dem ich den Newsletter krieg, registriert hab.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Wenn wenigstens gesagt werden würde: "OK, es lief scheiße, wir fahren nochmal alles runter, kümmern uns drum und entschuldigen uns vielmals." Sicherlich keine optimale Lösung, aber mehr ein Schritt in Richtung Problemlösung als Server anschmeißen, überlasten lassen und abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und ja, ich wrate immer noch auf meine MAIL^^


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Mr_Edd schrieb:


> Das "L" in " CPL" steht bestimmt für Leiharbeit XD




...und Cp für Commodore Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiFischi (8. September 2008)

Tydlig schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwie die Möglichkeit, den Patch schon vorher zu saugen?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd ich auch mal gerne wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (8. September 2008)

Und warum machen sie keine öff. Foren? Weil sie shcon im DAOC Forum fast gelyncht wurden!
Feigheit nennt man sowas....ICH WILL GEGEN GOA FLAMEN! (Aber so dass die das auch lesen! Und 400-500 Topics mit dem selben Thema haben...)


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Mr_Edd schrieb:


> doch hier XD...lass es raus ...Kooootttzzzzzzzzzzzz....puh das tut gut XD


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE&...feature=related
soo und lachn plz hilft^^


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

ich glaub keiner würd sich beschweren wenn einfach nur der patcher zwischen drin mal net funtzt oder die spielserver abkacken,
 aber echt mal goa das man eine key regestrierung so verhunzen kann und in fast 48 nichts gescheites gebacken krigt is echt nen Armutszeugnis für euch.

Ich mein leute wie ich die die CE gekauft haben(schon vor 5 monaten) haben quasi das ganze vorfinanziert, und das auch wegen des Betakeys (ja ich hab sie auch wegen dem betakey gekauft denn damals war es als ein PREVILEG ausgelegt) und dann wird man so verarsch!!!

traurig, sehr sehr traurig


----------



## Sk84EvA (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   GENAU WIR WOLLEN ES WISSEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



----------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR IS COMING !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (8. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> ...und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?




Wir müssen das Galileo Mysterie Team drauf ansetzten! Die finden sicher irgendeinen zusammen hang mit 414 !


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Und warum machen sie keine öff. Foren? Weil sie shcon im DAOC Forum fast gelyncht wurden!
> Feigheit nennt man sowas....ICH WILL GEGEN GOA FLAMEN! (Aber so dass die das auch lesen! Und 400-500 Topics mit dem selben Thema haben...)




Guckst Du http://www.414.netkon24.net/forum.html (inoffiziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG Eternita


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> die antwort ist immer 414...


oder auch manchmal 1227 xD


----------



## rudz (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=z3gWmMJ5cO4


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Ok, jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr. Ich hab noch bessere sachen zu erlediggen als auf eine Mail zu warten. ich werd vor dem Schlafen gehen nochmal gucken ob sie da ist. Naja aber 3 Klassen richtig Testen kann ich vergessen, dann teste ich nur 2.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

wer sich beschweren will sucht sich im copyright unten die kontaktemail von goa raus


----------



## Kikolool (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> sind closed beta tester



Nö! Bin ganz normaler Preoder Key Besitzer. Habe meinen Acc einfach schon in weiser Vorraussicht vor ein paar Wochen erstellt...
Naja Login war haarig gestern aber habs irgendwie geschafft -> gepatcht -> und konnte heute schön in Ruhe daddeln!

MIEP!


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Man hat ja herausgefunden, dass die Zahl des Teufels nicht 666 sondern 616 ist ... vielleicht ist das auch noch Falsch und die wahre Zahl des Teufels ist 414 *bäm bäm bäääm*


----------



## Sk84EvA (8. September 2008)

Also das wird so heute nix mehr also nehmt euch einen kaffe in die hand , setzt euch vor den fernsehr und glubscht das lenkt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


________________________________

WAR IS COMING  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (8. September 2008)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die sch... Bestätigungsemail kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Kikolool schrieb:


> Nö! Bin ganz normaler Preoder Key Besitzer. Habe meinen Acc einfach schon in weiser Vorraussicht vor ein paar Wochen erstellt...
> Naja Login war haarig gestern aber habs irgendwie geschafft -> gepatcht -> und konnte heute schön in Ruhe daddeln!
> 
> MIEP!


gz gehörst aber zu einer kleinen minderheit xD


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

4 stunden schon warten -.-


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

Hier gibts den Patch seperat zum saugen..

http://z0r.de/?id=336


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

dass wird doch nie wass xDDDD...ich hoff dass das spiel wenns rauskommt besser leuft xD


----------



## Kikolool (8. September 2008)

BIs sie da is


----------



## Zackai (8. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die sch... Bestätigungsemail kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du glück hast am 18. september


----------



## Sk84EvA (8. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die sch... Bestätigungsemail kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei mir hat es 6 stunden gedauert :-/


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die sch... Bestätigungsemail kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine ahnung, bei mir werden es langsam 3 Stunden :/


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> 43... es ist immer 43


Ich wette die sind dabei nen supecomputer zu bauen um das mal zum laufen zu bringen in 2 jahren so nun haben wir es geschaft die open beta steht zu verfügung es können sich 10 millionen spieler glichzeitig anmelden
wäre doch genial nicht wahr?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Wenn das mit dem Headstartcode auch so lange dauert - ist mit Headstart nicht viel!


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

Sk84EvA schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat es 6 stunden gedauert :-/



und was machste noch hier ?....ab geh zocken XD


----------



## _Gringo_ (8. September 2008)

Na Ole! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duka2703 (8. September 2008)

mal so ne frage haben eigendlich schon leute ne rück mail bekommen weil ich hab keine bekommen und fühle mich langsam voll verarscht
ich hab diesen ..... code schon seit märz und will das endlich zocken nur ich kann es nich weil die noch so viel beta keys nachgeschmissen habn


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Wisst ihr, was ich mir vorstellen kann? Hier bei der Account Verifizierung ist das "In Wellen einlassen" versteckt.

Ich erläuter das mal mit fiktiven Werten: GOA hat einen algorhythmus eingebaut, der immer 200 mails zur selben Zeit herrauschickt. Wenn diese Mails angekommen sind dauert es, sagen wir 15 Minuten bis die Verifizierung in der Datenbank ist und man anfangen kann zu patchen und nochmal 15 Minuten bis der Patch fertig geladen ist. Also schickt man alle 15 Minuten 200 Mails raus, so das immer 200 Mann gleichzeitig patchen können, 200 Mann auf's Patchen warten und 200 Mann auf die Server können, da das Patchen fertig ist. Dies macht die Situation für die Wartenden nicht besser, aber es hindert die jeweiligen Server (Patch Server, Game Server) am sterben auf Grund zu vielen gleichzeitigen Einlog-/Patchversuchen und man kann schrittweise die Auslastung erhöhen.


Sollte ich nun in kürzester Zeit auf mysteriöse Weise umkommen, wisst ihr, dass ich zu viel wusste, also rächt meinen Tod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal im Ernst, klingt das nicht plausibel?


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Stunde 4 ist bei mir grad angebrochen :/


----------



## Ancalagorn (8. September 2008)

bei mir die 5. naja morgen werd ich dann wohl ma weiter schaun nu hab ich kein bock mehr^^


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich mir vorstellen kann? Hier bei der Account Verifizierung ist das "In Wellen einlassen" versteckt.
> 
> Ich erläuter das mal mit fiktiven Werten: GOA hat einen algorhythmus eingebaut, der immer 200 mails zur selben Zeit herrauschickt. Wenn diese Mails angekommen sind dauert es, sagen wir 15 Minuten bis die Verifizierung in der Datenbank ist und man anfangen kann zu patchen und nochmal 15 Minuten bis der Patch fertig geladen ist. Also schickt man alle 15 Minuten 200 Mails raus, so das immer 200 Mann gleichzeitig patchen können, 200 Mann auf's Patchen warten und 200 Mann auf die Server können, da das Patchen fertig ist. Dies macht die Situation für die Wartenden nicht besser, aber es hindert die jeweiligen Server (Patch Server, Game Server) am sterben auf Grund zu vielen gleichzeitigen Einlog-/Patchversuchen und man kann schrittweise die Auslastung erhöhen.
> 
> ...




Selbst WENN es so wäre ... wie wollen sie das beim Release machen (da gibts ja die gleichen flood Probleme)? Ein teil der Kundschaft 1 Monat warten lassen, bis er spielen darf? Das wär echt keine tolle Lösung


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Ich geh WERNER im TV gucken ... besser als hier sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

hoffentlich kann ich dann wenigstens morgen mal spielen..


----------



## Phobius (8. September 2008)

Na dann probier ich es mal wieder ne Stunde ob es geht.
Und 414 oder 1103 / 11x03 will ich nimma sehen ^^

Obs geht seht ihr dann im Edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Selbst WENN es so wäre ... wie wollen sie das beim Release machen (da gibts ja die gleichen flood Probleme)? Ein teil der Kundschaft 1 Monat warten lassen, bis er spielen darf? Das wär echt keine tolle Lösung


genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

LEUUUUUUUUTE!!!! Ich hab den Master Plan!!!!!!!!!!!


-.-



Ich mach jetz buffed.de, war-europe.de, z0r.de/?id=---, gmx.de zu...

Dann geh ich CSS zocken und mich abreagieren...

Und geh dann in 2-3 Wochen in den Laden und kauf mir WAR...

Dann hab ich keine Probs und kann trotzdem zocken... Und hänge nicht weitere zwei Tage (Ja, seit Sonntag morgen sitze ich vor dem PC (abgesehen von etwas Schlaf) und versuche WAR spielen zu können) vorm Rechner. 

Nehmt euch ein Beispiel und scheißt auf die Beta..

Ihr habt den Key, könnt sagen ihr wart dabei, und die Wahrheit wird niemand erfahren^^


mfg
IrazE / Robin


----------



## Prozent (8. September 2008)

http://www.pown.it/1900 http://www.pown.it/1361      wenn euch langweilig is ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyrus (8. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich mir vorstellen kann? Hier bei der Account Verifizierung ist das "In Wellen einlassen" versteckt.
> 
> Ich erläuter das mal mit fiktiven Werten: GOA hat einen algorhythmus eingebaut, der immer 200 mails zur selben Zeit herrauschickt. Wenn diese Mails angekommen sind dauert es, sagen wir 15 Minuten bis die Verifizierung in der Datenbank ist und man anfangen kann zu patchen und nochmal 15 Minuten bis der Patch fertig geladen ist. Also schickt man alle 15 Minuten 200 Mails raus, so das immer 200 Mann gleichzeitig patchen können, 200 Mann auf's Patchen warten und 200 Mann auf die Server können, da das Patchen fertig ist. Dies macht die Situation für die Wartenden nicht besser, aber es hindert die jeweiligen Server (Patch Server, Game Server) am sterben auf Grund zu vielen gleichzeitigen Einlog-/Patchversuchen und man kann schrittweise die Auslastung erhöhen.
> 
> ...



wär ne möglichkeit bezweifel ich aber irgendwie, in dem fall hätten sie die Community informiert naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

Warhammer Offline

Die Geschlossenste Open Beta der Welt

4-1-4 und ich WARte immer noch...


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

fast 100 seiten voll frustrierter spieler boa gabs sowas schonmal?


----------



## LuckyStrike (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> genau so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

miau!!!


----------



## duka2703 (8. September 2008)

was mich an kotzt is das die beta nur bis zum 13 ten gebht und dann isse vorbei und es sind schon 2 tage von der open beta im arsch sind


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Selbst WENN es so wäre ... wie wollen sie das beim Release machen (da gibts ja die gleichen flood Probleme)? Ein teil der Kundschaft 1 Monat warten lassen, bis er spielen darf? Das wär echt keine tolle Lösung



Natürlich wäre es eine beschissene Lösung, aber ich trau es denen zu, dass sie es zumindest für die Beta so machen, bis sie alles auf die Reihe bekommen, bevor sie überhaupt nichts machen. Noch dazu, war die 200 janur eine fiktive Zahl, um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Können genauso gut 2000 sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> fast 100 seiten voll frustrierter spieler boa gabs sowas schonmal?



gestern abend im anderen thread, der dann dicht gemacht wurde wg. t*ttengeilheit


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> fast 100 seiten voll frustrierter spieler boa gabs sowas schonmal?


jop gestern xD


----------



## Pastilo (8. September 2008)

-.-


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

duka2703 schrieb:


> was mich an kotzt is das die beta nur bis zum 13 ten gebht und dann isse vorbei und es sind schon 2 tage von der open beta im arsch sind



Ja das nervt mich auch^^ Aber es gibt ja noch coolere Leute, die sagen, dann meldet euch eben erst am Donnerstag oder Freitag an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (8. September 2008)

Vyrus schrieb:


> wär ne möglichkeit bezweifel ich aber irgendwie, in dem fall hätten sie die Community informiert naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> 
> Warhammer Offline
> 
> ...




Naja... Ich grinse breit und kann für den Rest meines Lebens sagen (was ich sogar grade bestellt habe, in Form eines Anhängers für meine Hundemarken die ich immer trage^^):

414/300  ICH WAR DABEI^^


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

Puh ....seit 6 Studnen auf die email warten..hat was ulkiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (8. September 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> fast 100 seiten voll frustrierter spieler boa gabs sowas schonmal?



Sind ja immer die gleichen die immer und immer und immer wieder ihr hysterisches "Will spielääään"-Geschrei ablassen.

Ich für meinen Teil kann auch nicht zocken, werde aber erst dann ungemütlich wenn zum Headstart nix geht und sich abzeichnet, dass es für die verlorenen Tage keinen Ausgleich gibt. Den es aber bisher bei GOA eigentlich immer gegeben hat, also befürchte ich da nix.


----------



## Ancalagorn (8. September 2008)

> fast 100 seiten voll frustrierter spieler boa gabs sowas schonmal?


bei aoc vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich mir vorstellen kann? Hier bei der Account Verifizierung ist das "In Wellen einlassen" versteckt.
> 
> Ich erläuter das mal mit fiktiven Werten: GOA hat einen algorhythmus eingebaut, der immer 200 mails zur selben Zeit herrauschickt. Wenn diese Mails angekommen sind dauert es, sagen wir 15 Minuten bis die Verifizierung in der Datenbank ist und man anfangen kann zu patchen und nochmal 15 Minuten bis der Patch fertig geladen ist. Also schickt man alle 15 Minuten 200 Mails raus, so das immer 200 Mann gleichzeitig patchen können, 200 Mann auf's Patchen warten und 200 Mann auf die Server können, da das Patchen fertig ist. Dies macht die Situation für die Wartenden nicht besser, aber es hindert die jeweiligen Server (Patch Server, Game Server) am sterben auf Grund zu vielen gleichzeitigen Einlog-/Patchversuchen und man kann schrittweise die Auslastung erhöhen.
> 
> ...


mhmmm...also an sich VEILEICHT aber ich glaube nichtmal das die jungens von goa wissen wie man einen algorhythmus erstellt gescwheige denn was das überhaupts ist XD


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

sry "flood Kontrolle" XD hate mich mal wieder am harken XD
deßhalb: DOPPELPOST

Edith2: sag mal spinn ich ich warte seit knapp 4 1/2 std. bzw 270 min bzw 16200 sekunden...nur auf die bestätigungs mail


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

alle sind so frustriert das sie darüber schon wieder lachen können - ich finds witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

durch den Spass vergesst man den Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

hey^^...falls ihr schlecht drauf seit(und dass seit ihr genauso wie ich -.-) schauts euch mal an hab mich  kaput gelacht^^     http://z0r.de/?id=775


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

So, ich bin eben mal da hingefahren. Zu meiner Verwunderung stand die Tür offen und ich konnte einfach rein. Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaja, Pause machen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf dem PC eindeutig zu erkennen: Die E-Mail, die ich bekommen sollte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erwischt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stille, nur die Pieptöne der eingeheneden Codes ist zu hören...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wow ist halt besser...



So, jetzt wisst ihr auch Bescheid...


----------



## Garrok (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> alle sind so frustriert das sie darüber schon wieder lachen können - ich finds witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Frust ist heute auch schon ein paar mal zum Wahn geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

rofl D


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

loled @ *Flamestorm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

ich geh jetz baden xD wird gut tun denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkian (8. September 2008)

sehr nice und wahrscheinlich auch die wahrheit  -.-


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Was mich ja eigentlich am meisten ankotzt ist: Man erhält nahezu NULL Rückmeldung von GOA auf ihrer bescheuerten Seite. Ist das Goa-Center bereits von frustrierten WAR-Spielern abgefackelt worden ? Sind die Rechner explodiert oder haben die Techniker nen Herzschlag erlitten? Who knows *Kristallkugel reib* ...Forum gibts ja auch nicht... einfach nur Spitze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

hier mal ein kleines video wie  es jetzt bei mythic und goa zu sich geht

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YnvYrrFcPmw


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

der zockt wow lol...... hmm nicht das die sich mal was von blizz abgucken konnten....


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

Darkian schrieb:


> sehr nice und wahrscheinlich auch die wahrheit  -.-



leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Murata schrieb:


> Was mich ja eigentlich am meisten ankotzt ist: Man erhält nahezu NULL Rückmeldung von GOA auf ihrer bescheuerten Seite. Ist das Goa-Center bereits von frustrierten WAR-Spielern abgefackelt worden ? Sind die Rechner explodiert oder haben die Techniker nen Herzschlag erlitten? Who knows *Kristallkugel reib* ...Forum gibts ja auch nicht... einfach nur Spitze...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die trauen sich nicht, weils einfach nur ne blamage ist


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Die wissen schon, warum die kein Forum eröffnet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

ich glaube bei goa sitzt ein typ mit dem dicken buch mit 2000000 beta key's drin und einem stapel mit allen formularen und gelicht die ab


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

goa ist ein saft laden...war er schon immer... udn dann mit EA.
----Mein Beileid Mythic-----


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

Murata schrieb:


> Was mich ja eigentlich am meisten ankotzt ist: Man erhält nahezu NULL Rückmeldung von GOA auf ihrer bescheuerten Seite. Ist das Goa-Center bereits von frustrierten WAR-Spielern abgefackelt worden ? Sind die Rechner explodiert oder haben die Techniker nen Herzschlag erlitten? Who knows *Kristallkugel reib* ...Forum gibts ja auch nicht... einfach nur Spitze...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist etwas was mich insgesamt immer schon angekozt hat ankündigungen kammen selten und unregelmäßig konnte mal sein das man 2 wochen nix hört ist auf jedenfall etwas was ich negativ finde.

hmm forum stell dir die flames dort vor ich glaub da wars so übel abgegangen wegen frustriten leuten und kiddys ich denk das war besser sonst hätten die leute da noch die seite zum absturz gebracht..


----------



## Unexcelledx (8. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> ich glaube bei goa sitzt ein typ mit dem dicken buch mit 2000000 beta key's drin und einem stapel mit allen formularen und gelicht die ab


das glaub ich allerdings auch


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> das glaub ich allerdings auch


ich denke sogar die müssen die bei irgendeinem Amt melden bevor die die freigeben....


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Mark Jacobs trifft GOA kritisch mit der Fähigkeit "Zammscheißen", GOA stirbt (hoffentlich)!


----------



## Narisa (8. September 2008)

nach ganzen vier stunden war die mail da........
































das dahcte cih zumindest^^ nur die info, dass mein account jetzt bestehen würde-,-


die hätten mal net soviele betakeys rauswerfen sollen, zwar cool, wenn viele letue testen und dann auch spielen, aber dann mehr server zum anmelden etc...


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> ich glaube bei goa sitzt ein typ mit dem dicken buch mit 2000000 beta key's drin und einem stapel mit allen formularen und gelicht die ab




Derjenige is wahrscheinlich auch noch Analphabet.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Derjenige is wahrscheinlich auch noch Analphabet.


so wie blind, einarmig so wie ein analphabet


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

schon wieder doppel post..sry leute irgendwie spinnt mein browser


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Derjenige is wahrscheinlich auch noch Analphabet.


ja und auf einem auge blind


----------



## Vearoth (8. September 2008)

Mich würd mal interessieren, ob leute, die sich um 16 Uhr angemeldet haben bereits ihre Aktivierungs-Mail erhalten haben. Hab leider erst gegen 16:30 die Anmeldung hinbekommen, da Firefox irgendwie das drehende Rad lieber mochte, als die Aktivierungsnachricht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich seit dem warte, ob denn mal was kommt ... so langsam kommt der verdacht auf, dass zwar keine fehlermeldungen mehr kamen, deren server aber dennoch den geist aufgegeben haben XD

So far Vearoth


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> so wie blind, einarmig so wie ein analphabet



und nebenbei fernsehn guckt....äh hört er is ja blind^^


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

gehts bei einem von euch schon?^^


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

Lol seit 16.20  bis jetzt hmmmm???

4 Stunden 15 Minuten warte ich jetzt auf die Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Avatar^^


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Hm.. Warte jetzt bald seit 4h auf Mail.. Sollte ichs einfach nochmal probieren? >_>


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

warte noch auf die mail seit 16:23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (8. September 2008)

ich könnte mir so in arsch beissen-.-...eben  die mail bekommen..key falsch..jo..EEEEEIN Buchstabe habe ich falsch eingegeben >.<....und nu nochma warten-.-.....


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

nein...bei mir gehst nicht...gar nix geht wenn die wenigstens ne e-mail schreiben würde.... mit ner absage oder beleidigungen...aber nein GAR NIXE


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Ich warte noch bis morgen vormittag und wenn bis dahin nichts da is probier ichs nochmal


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Was mich nur wundert ist, dass es bei manchen recht bald geklappt hat und manche seit 4h warten >_>


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Vearoth schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, ob leute, die sich um 16 Uhr angemeldet haben bereits ihre Aktivierungs-Mail erhalten haben. Hab leider erst gegen 16:30 die Anmeldung hinbekommen, da Firefox irgendwie das drehende Rad lieber mochte, als die Aktivierungsnachricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haben wir nicht xD


----------



## little_X (8. September 2008)

Boahr ich hab mein Key heut nachmittag aktiviert und immernoch nichts erhalten von den dullys


----------



## Salute (8. September 2008)

Vearoth schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, ob leute, die sich um 16 Uhr angemeldet haben bereits ihre Aktivierungs-Mail erhalten haben. Hab leider erst gegen 16:30 die Anmeldung hinbekommen, da Firefox irgendwie das drehende Rad lieber mochte, als die Aktivierungsnachricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hab mich sogar 2x angemeldet "damals" und hab erst jetzt eine Mail bekommen; "Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Dieser Liedtext drückt meine momentanen Gefühle sehr gut aus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0L9_s0hLQU


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

> gehts bei einem von euch schon?^^



wären wir dann noch hier?


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5eYSDmn4Ajo

eher das looooool so ne laxxe


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=868  das gefühl hatte ich grade....bis ich gelesen hab,dass meine email die falsche war-.-


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

jaaaaaa.hba gerade zum 3 mal den kack key abgeschikt xD


----------



## Kulls1 (8. September 2008)

so ich geh ans fernsehen - kein bock mehr aufs warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man sieht sich evtl. morgen beim beta zocken oder in weiteren flame thraeds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist, dass es bei manchen recht bald geklappt hat und manche seit 4h warten >_>


naja wird ja asynchron bearbeitet keine ahnung wie die das meinen aber es ist so


----------



## Der echte Khronos (8. September 2008)

Kulls1 schrieb:


> so ich geh ans fernsehen - kein bock mehr aufs warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube, das wir erst in 2 wochen die beta spielen können -.-


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

Vearoth schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, ob leute, die sich um 16 Uhr angemeldet haben bereits ihre Aktivierungs-Mail erhalten haben. Hab leider erst gegen 16:30 die Anmeldung hinbekommen, da Firefox irgendwie das drehende Rad lieber mochte, als die Aktivierungsnachricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein also ich hab mich um 16 uhr 17 angemeldet nix bekommen bis jetzt


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

goa dabei sein is allles xD


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> naja wird ja asynchron bearbeitet keine ahnung wie die das meinen aber es ist so


ja asynchron bedeutet so viel wie:
wir arbeiten wenn wir gerade lust haben


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

Sagt mal, was seid Ihr dann für ein Haufen süchtige die seit 3 oder gar 4 Stunden vor dem Computer sitzt und auf ne dämliche Bestätigungsnail wartet ? hrhrhrhr Ich warte auch schon seit 3 Stunden, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin muss ich mich ab mir selbst fragen :-) Manmanman wie kann man nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mach jetzt ne Pause und geh 3 min tv gucken ...danach komme ich wieder ...muahahahahaha


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Lol ich dreh durch 4std. warten und: Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: badsash22
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxxxxxx

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

No coment.


----------



## Vandergroth (8. September 2008)

4 Std. Wartezeit auf eine simple Mail...
da kommt man sich langsam wirklich verhohnepiepelt vor...
aber der gute Mark Jacobs ist ja wohl auch nicht begeistert...
wundert mich nur, wieso die Technik von Amiland nicht einfach hierher gebracht wurde....


----------



## Gothmorg (8. September 2008)

Und auf dem andren Auge halb. Außerdem hat er im Krieg beide Arme verloren, sowie 3/4 seiner Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

So neue Meldung beim Code:

*" Ihr Antrag um Freigabe wurde gespeichert"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

Vearoth schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, ob leute, die sich um 16 Uhr angemeldet haben bereits ihre Aktivierungs-Mail erhalten haben. Hab leider erst gegen 16:30 die Anmeldung hinbekommen, da Firefox irgendwie das drehende Rad lieber mochte, als die Aktivierungsnachricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne es geht garnichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gudjon (8. September 2008)

sry leute wenn das jez auch schon mal gefragt wurde aber ich hab jez nich alles durchgeguckt...
...lief alles super bei mir und so hab die e-mail auch grad bekommen dass der schlüssel richtig is nur einloggen kann ich mich immer noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steht immer noch authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen....
weiß einer was ich da tuen kann? oder ob das noch wird?
danke schonmal


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

immer noch keine mail... mittler weile wirds echt ätzend


----------



## Pastilo (8. September 2008)

eine frage is das die Email die man bekommt wenn man den code eingegeben hat?^^

Willkommen, Mein Name!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: Meinn Login
Euer Nickname: Mein Nickname
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: Meine Email Adresse

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

is das die email? also wenn mein code aktiviert wurde^^ oder ist die email mit der code aktivierung anders?^^


----------



## Litch (8. September 2008)

Ich werde noch gebittet meine Registrierung zu bestätigen. Das würde ich auch verdammt gerne machen um dann endlich loslegen zu können, aber nä, die Server müssen ja den ganzen Tag down sein !! >_<


----------



## Avalanche (8. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wir erst in 2 wochen die beta spielen können -.-



Spiel Du in 2 Wochen noch Beta, ich nehme die fertige Version.^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> eine frage is das die Email die man bekommt wenn man den code eingegeben hat?^^
> 
> Willkommen, Mein Name!
> 
> ...


das ist die mail die du bekommst wenn du deinen account regestriert hast.... ist noch ein laanger weg bis zur beta


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

@ Gothmorg   Wo hast den geilen ava her? *Auch nen Blood Angel oder Dark angel habne mag*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> eine frage is das die Email die man bekommt wenn man den code eingegeben hat?^^
> 
> Willkommen, Mein Name!
> 
> ...



das ist eher nur die 2te bestätigung


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Gudjon schrieb:


> sry leute wenn das jez auch schon mal gefragt wurde aber ich hab jez nich alles durchgeguckt...
> ...lief alles super bei mir und so hab die e-mail auch grad bekommen dass der schlüssel richtig is nur einloggen kann ich mich immer noch nich
> 
> 
> ...




soweit ich weiß sind die patchserver noch nich oben bzw die neuen user sind noch nicht in der datenbank


----------



## Der echte Khronos (8. September 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Spiel Du in 2 Wochen noch Beta, ich nehme die fertige Version.^^



Ich glaube die verzögern das auch mit der "ECHTEN" version noch um Monate -.-


----------



## Pastilo (8. September 2008)

aso k danke^^


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Gudjon schrieb:


> sry leute wenn das jez auch schon mal gefragt wurde aber ich hab jez nich alles durchgeguckt...
> ...lief alles super bei mir und so hab die e-mail auch grad bekommen dass der schlüssel richtig is nur einloggen kann ich mich immer noch nich
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Meldung, die irgendwo hier im Fred steht, dauert es noch einige Zeit, bis das auch in die Datenbank übernommen wird. Heißt immer mal wieder versuchen, ob du schon patchen kannst, wenn ja, sag es uns lieber nicht oder fürchte unsere Zorn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (8. September 2008)

http://pown.it/79

ich könnt ja jetzt sagen das ich das am liebsten mit der GOA Geschäftsführerin machen würde aber naja ^^


----------



## Timmäh (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> So neue Meldung beim Code:
> 
> *" Ihr Antrag um Freigabe wurde gespeichert"*
> 
> ...



Neu? Die hab ich schon seit 15 Uhr :/
Wird eh nix bis vllt. morgen. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

jea 100 seiten wie geil..... naja machts auch net besser


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Litch schrieb:


> Ich werde noch gebittet meine Registrierung zu bestätigen. Das würde ich auch verdammt gerne machen um dann endlich loslegen zu können, aber nä, die Server müssen ja den ganzen Tag down sein !! >_<


nun sind es bereits über drei stunden, 

nix neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

naja ich mach mir mal nen kaffee, chille nen bisschen und probiers heute nacht nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw welche klasse werdet ihr spielen?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

ach...guckt mal auf den titel und die ersten seiten des threads...wie da alle noch happy und optimistisch waren.... GOA.....
wirklich armselig was ihr da fabreziert ich hoffe Mythic verklagt euch...aus was fürn grund auch immer damit ihr endgültig pleite geht


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> eine frage is das die Email die man bekommt wenn man den code eingegeben hat?^^
> 
> Willkommen, Mein Name!
> 
> ...




Das ist nur für die Account regestrierung, das hat noch nichts mit deinem key zu tuen und das ist noch ein laaaaaaanger weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrok (8. September 2008)

<-- Hat auf Seite 100 gepostet.... JUHU


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

100 , 414 ---> ich war dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (8. September 2008)

aso noch ne frage^^ weiß jmd warum ich wenn ich in der 1 bestätigungs email auf den bestätigungs link gehe warum da steht dein account is gesperrt. zugang verwehrt? ich wa heute net einma eingeloggt und hab den auch erst heut erstellt wie kann da mein acc gesperrt worden sein? oder is das nur irgend nen fehler von GOA?^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> nun sind es bereits über drei stunden,
> 
> nix neues
> 
> ...


pfff bei mir sidn es in 10 min 5 std... das sind 300 min bzw. 18000 sek....... nur für diese bescheurte mail bzw die freischaltung meines codes


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

CM-Arbeitsplätze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Webserver GOA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

Pastilo schrieb:


> aso noch ne frage^^ weiß jmd warum ich wenn ich in der 1 bestätigungs email auf den bestätigungs link gehe warum da steht dein account is gesperrt. zugang verwehrt? ich wa heute net einma eingeloggt und hab den auch erst heut erstellt wie kann da mein acc gesperrt worden sein? oder is das nur irgend nen fehler von GOA?^^



A wo, GOA macht doch keine Fehler....


----------



## Xarth (8. September 2008)

Warte seid mindestens 5 Std auf die Mail. Glaube der China junge is im bett.. der im buch einträgt wer welchen key hat oO


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Hat noch jemand das problem das er alles richtig ausgefüllt hat und trozdem diese Mail bekommen hat ?

So lächerlich da warte ich 4Stunden und dann so eine scheiße..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gudjon (8. September 2008)

Wiinny schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß sind die patchserver noch nich oben bzw die neuen user sind noch nicht in der datenbank



danke dann bin ich ja einigermaßen beruhigt...nich dass ich das alles mitmach hier für nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyrus (8. September 2008)

gibts eig schon eindeutige beweise das auch nur ein einziger "Open"-Beta account bis jetzt korrekt funktioniert?? würd mich mal schwer interessieren


----------



## frantic21 (8. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....mer_online.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Wie wär's, wenn es bei Release neben Ordnung und Chaos noch eine dritte Fraktion geben würde?
Nennen wir sie die GOAs. 

Dort gibt es drei Klassen:
-die Verantwortlichen: "Heute war ein schwarzer Tag. Wir haben einen massiven Ansturm an Spielern erwartet, aber die Realität war wesentlich härter."

-die Vertröster: "Wir bitten weiterhin um eure Geduld und entschuldigen uns erneut für die Verzögerung."

- und die Augenwischer: "Solltet ihr euch bei der Eingabe eurer Daten vertippt haben, erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail, die euch auf diesen Fehler hinweist, ansonsten erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail, die euch mitteilt, dass euer Code aktiviert wurde."

WAR is coming, sag' ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

Man was ich hier in Gang gesetzt hab xD :x


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

die schlafn doch alle schon xD
machn mogn um 7:30 weiter
 seite 100 is jetz mitleweile


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

zum glück kommt gleich ne doppelfolge eureka, dann ist der abend wenigstens gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw 2000 muahaha^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> CM-Arbeitsplätze
> 
> 
> 
> ...




n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (8. September 2008)

Vyrus schrieb:


> gibts eig schon eindeutige beweise das auch nur ein einziger "Open"-Beta account bis jetzt korrekt funktioniert?? würd mich mal schwer interessieren



Ja es ging, habe mir heute zu Mittag als ein freund von mir in der Schule war, seinen Account ausgeborgt, konnte zocken, und er hat sich auch nur bei der open beta registriert gehabt, so ein lucker -.-


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> die schlafn doch alle schon xD
> machn mogn um 7:30 weiter
> seite 100 is jetz mitleweile



Wenn wir so weitermachen schlagen wir den alten Rekordthread mit seinne 161 Seiten!


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

equinoxxx schrieb:


> naja ich mach mir mal nen kaffee, chille nen bisschen und probiers heute nacht nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich würde einen zwerg maschinistens spielen wenn es gehen würde


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

post


----------



## little_X (8. September 2008)

Oda die machen alles extra das nicht alle spielen können, wegen Tests die schon oft gennant wurden...Paar sollen ja spielen, weil sonst wären die Tests ja aufgeflogen.....<-----------Das ist meine Momentane Meinung dazu.
Und wie denk ihr darüber?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> CM-Arbeitsplätze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bischen optimistisch...ich glaub bei denen im Büro steht geuna EINE SCHREIBMASCHINE (bei der die buchstaben b, e, t, und a feheln)... und ein Telgraf... und der server ist aus nem radio, nem toaster und ner taschenlampe gebastelt worden....


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

little_X schrieb:


> Oda die machen alles extra das nicht alle spielen können, wegen Tests die schon oft gennant wurden...Paar sollen ja spielen, weil sonst wären die Tests ja aufgeflogen.....<-----------Das ist meine Momentane Meinung dazu.
> Und wie denk ihr darüber?


den spieler stresstests unter ziehen?? müssen sie sich erst ne genehmigung holen sonst ist das Illegal...obwohl, hat einer von euch die agb gelesen?


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

Crookers

geile musik hilft


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> bischen optimistisch...ich glaub bei denen im Büro steht keine EINE SCHREIBMASCHINE... und ein Telgraf... und der server ist aus nem radio, nem toaster und ner taschenlampe gebastelt worden....




aber dann wären sie ja genies =\ kann also doch nicht sein ...


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

Gogo, die 1000 Seiten-Marke schaffen wir doch wohl noch bis zur Beta;D


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Laut Mythic verschieben sie den Release in Europa um 1 Monat


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Wenn wir so weitermachen schlagen wir den alten Rekordthread mit seinne 161 Seiten!



ich wette das verdirbt uns goa auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sk84EvA (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=O0L9_s0hLQU


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

ne kleine statistik seitens GOA wäre nice, wie viele schon drin sind etc...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> aber dann wären sie ja genies =\ kann also doch nicht sein ...


genies??? aus ner Tscahenlampe nem toaster und nem radio kann ein klein kind einen besseren server bauen als die einen haben.....


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

So, gerade ne Runde Dawn of War gespielt, irgendwie muss man dem Chaos ja dienen....

Ich hätte es irgendwie nicht für möglich gehalten, dass ich Montag abend um 21 Uhr noch nicht den Account für die Beta freischalten konnte. Alles, das ich seit Sonntag früh um 09:30 machen mußte war, den Beta-Code einzugeben, den Patch zu ziehen, und mich dann für die Beta auf nen Server einzuloggen.

Ich habe bisher den Beta-Code eingegeben. Mehr nicht.....

Hätte nie im Leben gedacht, dass das ganze seitens GOA so miserabel organisiert sein könnte. Langsam ist es einfach nur noch lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

amen.


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Laut Mythic verschieben sie den Release in Europa um 1 Monat



Können sie nicht machen... Dann würde ich ne Bombe zu den werfen... Stimmt aber auch nich


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

witzig wie friedlich es hier zugeht seit die "GOA macht auch nur ihren Job und sie machen ihn gut, also sollen alle die nicht spielen können die Fresse halten sie sind selber schuld"-Fraktion langsam verschwindet.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

die ahben noch nicht mal ne richtige e-mail adresse die man mit ner mail attacke angreifen könnte..frechheit


----------



## Assuan23 (8. September 2008)

Ja Hatte das selbe im email postfach ne frage bist zu zufällig besitzer eine CE PO?

Also gewisse Umstände kann mann verkraften aber so langsam werd ich auch stutzig.
Hoffe das der Code zum frühen Spieleinstieg wenigstens funzt


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Laut Mythic verschieben sie den Release in Europa um 1 Monat




was is deine quelle wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Laut Mythic verschieben sie den Release in Europa um 1 Monat



Quelle?!


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> bischen optimistisch...ich glaub bei denen im Büro steht geuna EINE SCHREIBMASCHINE (bei der die buchstaben b, e, t, und a feheln)... und ein Telgraf... und der server ist aus nem radio, nem toaster und ner taschenlampe gebastelt worden....



das die idee!!!!! MCguyver muss her.....

gogo GOA das is euer Mann^^


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiji_77 (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> die ahben noch nicht mal ne richtige e-mail adresse die man mit ner mail attacke angreifen könnte..frechheit



Das wäre wohl das letzte, was sie jetzt gebrauchen könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnaXx (8. September 2008)

Ja wo gebtn ihr den Code ein.....ich kann mich gar net auf der WAR Seite einloggen?!?!


----------



## tutschi (8. September 2008)

hab genau das gleich Probleme
hatte es in der Nacht geschafft nen Account zu erstellen
auch der Link kam -> ordentl. erstellt
heute nun Key eingegeben auf der neuen Seite mit den korrekten Angaben und habe auch so einen Fehler zugeschickt bekommen
hab dann nochmal spasseshalber den acc reg link genutzt und da stand da "Account ist gesperrt, Fehler 711"


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Laut Mythic verschieben sie den Release in Europa um 1 Monat



Das sollen sie mal wagen!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> So, gerade ne Runde Dawn of War gespielt, irgendwie muss man dem Chaos ja dienen....
> 
> Ich hätte es irgendwie nicht für möglich gehalten, dass ich Montag abend um 21 Uhr noch nicht den Account für die Beta freischalten konnte. Alles, das ich seit Sonntag früh um 09:30 machen mußte war, den Beta-Code einzugeben, den Patch zu ziehen, und mich dann für die Beta auf nen Server einzuloggen.
> 
> ...




Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das damals bei der WoW-Beta weitaus nicht so schlimm... oder beim Release von Burning Crusade...

Ps.: Geile Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

SnaXx schrieb:


> Ja wo gebtn ihr den Code ein.....ich kann mich gar net auf der WAR Seite einloggen?!?!



http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> die ahben noch nicht mal ne richtige e-mail adresse die man mit ner mail attacke angreifen könnte..frechheit



contact@goa.com?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scidi (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> ich wette das verdirbt uns goa auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hoffen wir nicht^^


----------



## Totemdealer (8. September 2008)

So das war's GOA, steckt euch euere scheiß Collectors Edition in den ....  Habe meine gerade gecancelt.
Viele Dank für einen tollen Gamestart


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

Barischni schrieb:


> Das sollen sie mal wagen!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap grrr


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

verzweifelt spiel wow hero ini....


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> So das war's GOA, steckt euch euere scheiß Collectors Edition in den ....  Habe meine gerade gecancelt.
> Viele Dank für einen tollen Gamestart




auch gut einer weniger der auf den server einstürmt xD


----------



## Xeros87 (8. September 2008)

alle ne email an contact@goa.com 

Mit text Nix geht ihr hupen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> So das war's GOA, steckt euch euere scheiß Collectors Edition in den ....  Habe meine gerade gecancelt.
> Viele Dank für einen tollen Gamestart



Wette das hast du nicht getan? Sobald die Beta anfängt, bist du sicher einer der Ersten aufm Server ;D


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

So "Ichweisnichts" signatur ist einfach genial...finde ich zumindest.. also wird sie hier ein kleines bischen gewürdigt.. Meinen Respekt falls du es selber gemacht haben solltest, falls nicht, hast du halt einen guten Humor:

*Bist du online-süchtig? Deine Freundin hat dich verlassen, dein Job ist futsch, deine Bude stinkt, und dein Magen knurrt schon vor Hunger? Und das alles, weil du den ganzen Tag nur vor dem Rechner hockst?
Dann kommt hier deine Rettung:

GOA mit ihrer neuen Methode "414" therapiert dich im Handumdrehen!
414 und dir wird übel, sobald du nur einen Computer siehst!
GOA und 414 bringen dir dein Leben zurück!

Nutze bis zum 14.09 die kostenlose Probetherapie, du brauchst nur einen WAR-Betakey.
Ab dem 15.09 kannst du die nächste Therapiephase 1 Woche lang für nur 5 € antesten.
Bist du noch immer nicht geheilt? Ok, ab dem 18.09 kannst du gegen eine einmalige Gebühr von 49,99 € und einem monatlichen Mitgliedsbeitrag von 12,99 € für den Rest deines Lebens die Vorteile von GOAs patentierter Methode 414 genießen. Begib dich auf die sichere Seite, lass GOA deine Onlinesucht heilen!*


----------



## Bluppor (8. September 2008)

Wiinny schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



höhö xD das gut ^^ 
aber trifft leider gar nicht zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Xeros87 schrieb:


> alle ne email an contact@goa.com
> 
> Mit text Nix geht ihr hupen ?
> 
> ...



Wenn dann lieber mit konstruktiver Kritik inklusive deutscher Rechtschreibung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

*Flamestorm* schrieb:


> Wette das hast du nicht getan? Sobald die Beta anfängt, bist du sicher einer der Ersten aufm Server ;D


sie fängt ja nicht an..... also..... aber einen boykott hätten sie verdient das muss man sagen


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> die ahben noch nicht mal ne richtige e-mail adresse die man mit ner mail attacke angreifen könnte..frechheit




war-betacenter@goa.com


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Naja, beim WoW Start ging es auch drunter und drüber, niemand hatte damit gerechnet das in den 2 Tagen nach Release so viele Einheiten verkauft wurden. Damit war Blizzard überfordert, aber die haben draus gelernt. GOA ist da etwas resistent dagegen^^


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

so ich gehe jetzt ein paar www.german-bash.org zitate lesen


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> So "Ichweisnichts" signatur ist einfach genial...finde ich zumindest.. also wird sie hier ein kleines bischen gewürdigt.. Meinen Respekt falls du es selber gemacht haben solltest, falls nicht, hast du halt einen guten Humor:
> 
> *Bist du online-süchtig? Deine Freundin hat dich verlassen, dein Job ist futsch, deine Bude stinkt, und dein Magen knurrt schon vor Hunger? Und das alles, weil du den ganzen Tag nur vor dem Rechner hockst?
> Dann kommt hier deine Rettung:
> ...


 made my day xDDD


----------



## Ghymalen (8. September 2008)

JAAAA

Ich bin beim patchen   SIEG


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Quelle: http://community.mystics.de/showthread.php...6415#post336415


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> war-betacenter@goa.com


danke... mal gleich nen guten wurm in ne datei pflanzen.. mhmm datei...welche datei.. ahh ichhabs

Neue War version JETZT ganz OHNE "GOA" FAktor..... ^^


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich will auch!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> So "Ichweisnichts" signatur ist einfach genial...finde ich zumindest.. also wird sie hier ein kleines bischen gewürdigt.. Meinen Respekt falls du es selber gemacht haben solltest, falls nicht, hast du halt einen guten Humor:



Danke, ich wenn ich wirklich sauer bin, werde ich kreativ, hängt mit dem Job zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Xeros87 schrieb:


> alle ne email an contact@goa.com
> 
> Mit text Nix geht ihr hupen ?
> 
> ...



So siehts aus....dann brechen denen ihre Server erst recht zusammen -.-


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> So das war's GOA, steckt euch euere scheiß Collectors Edition in den ....  Habe meine gerade gecancelt.
> Viele Dank für einen tollen Gamestart



Kann es verstehen und so langsam mehren sich auch die Posts mit deinem oder ähnlichen Inhalt. Hab Gott sei es gedankt noch nicht die Preorder CE voll bezahlt. Sprich kriegen ses net hin bald werd ich da wohl folgen nächsten Sonntag. Bis dahin schieb ich noch Frust und anschliessend schick ich denen die Einzeteile meiner Box noch schön verpackt zu und zwar verpackt in 100te Schichten Klebeband.

Soll sich doch wenigstens einer mit dem Klebeband abmühen wie wir mit der Registrierung.


----------



## scidi (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CLj9PK175Ks


----------



## -Ghost- (8. September 2008)

Maaaannn das ist doch net wahr ... hatte 2 Keys , beim erste Account ging alles , den hab ich dann meinem Cousin geschenkt . Nun wollt ich den 2 Key für mich nutzen , aber in der email steht key ungültig -.- und das Problem kann ich mir auch nicht anschauen ERROR 303


----------



## Totemdealer (8. September 2008)

Hab wirklich grad bei Amazon die CE gecancelt, hab da keinen Bock mehr drauf.
Jetzt kommt nach 5 Stunden warten die E-Mail und die sagt mein OB Key sei ungültig
Ganz großes Kino GOA, behaltet eueren SCHEIß


----------



## Garrok (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> genies??? aus ner Tscahenlampe nem toaster und nem radio kann ein klein kind einen besseren server bauen als die einen haben.....



Mc Gyver lässt grüßen


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Kann es verstehen und so langsam mehren sich auch die Posts mit deinem oder ähnlichen Inhalt. Hab Gott sei es gedankt noch nicht die Preorder CE voll bezahlt. Sprich kriegen ses net hin bald werd ich da wohl folgen nächsten Sonntag. Bis dahin schieb ich noch Frust und anschliessend schick ich denen die Einzeteile meiner Box noch schön verpackt zu und zwar verpackt in 100te Schichten Klebeband.
> 
> Soll sich doch wenigstens einer mit dem Klebeband abmühen wie wir mit der Registrierung.


die arbeiten hauptsächlich bei der Müllabfuhr... dein popeliges Klebeband kriegen die in null komma nix auf ;-)


----------



## Mastergodfather (8. September 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass mich alle gleich hassen, aber:

Hab vor einer Weile meinen Beta-key eingegeben, und bekomme einfach keine Mail, trotz großer "Geht-jetz"-Ankündigung. Geht es euch auch so, oder hab ich (mal wieder) etwas falsc gemacht? 

Danke für Aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: Irgendwie seltsam. Gestern ging ich ins Bett mit der Hoffnung, heute wenigstens den Servern näher gekommen zu sein. Aber innerlich entferne ich mich immer mehr :/


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> Hab wirklich grad bei Amazon die CE gecancelt, hab da keinen Bock mehr drauf.
> Jetzt kommt nach 5 Stunden warten die E-Mail und die sagt mein OB Key sei ungültig
> Ganz großes Kino GOA, behaltet eueren SCHEIß



Gute Entscheidung...Boykott ist die einzige Sprache die diese Musikstudenten ohne Abschlusszeugniss verstehen... würde meine auch canceln...hab aber keine bestell XP


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Quelle: http://community.mystics.de/showthread.php...6415#post336415



Was soll das sein?


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

als ich habe jetz endlich ne email bekommen habe insgesamt  4std gewartet bis jetz email ankam und dort stand das ich jetz zur beta freigeschalten wurde usw. auserdem kann ich mich jetz im client einlogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es klappt !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

> Nachdem ihr die Bestätigungs-E-Mail erhalten habt, wird es noch einmal etwas dauern, bis der Authentifizierungsserver des Patcher die Infos über eure Aktivierung von der Datenbank erhalten hat.
> 
> Obwohl ich (noch) keine Aussage erhalten habe, wie lange die Mails auf sich warten lassen können, erscheint mir persönlich 3 Stunden als schlechtes Zeichen. versucht es dann doch lieber noch ein weiteres Mal.



Zitat von Sterntaler aus dem gamona-Forum. Hab jetzt auch den Key nochmal über IE eingegeben statt über Opera. Vielleicht hilfts ja etwas.

/e: _Qualle:_ http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?thread...r=0&page=18


----------



## BaLR0g (8. September 2008)

> Ich bin mir sicher, dass mich alle gleich hassen, aber:



Wieso sollten wir dich hassen? Bist doch auch ein Teil der "414" Community...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> als ich habe jetz endlich ne email bekommen habe insgesamt  4std gewartet bis jetz email ankam und dort stand das ich jetz zur beta freigeschalten wurde usw. auserdem kann ich mich jetz im client einlogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


glücklicher..ich warte seit 5 std und 17 min auf meine mail........ udn noch nix gekommen.

udn auf die beta warte ich jetzt schonknapp 36 std.


----------



## Niceguy983 (8. September 2008)

Ist bei euch die Anmeldefläche auf der Website auch ohne Button und allem drum und dran oder ist das wieder mal nur bei mir so ^^


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

grz an die, dies geschafft haben , schwing jetzt meinen arsch vor die glotze und feierabend


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> als ich habe jetz endlich ne email bekommen habe insgesamt  4std gewartet bis jetz email ankam und dort stand das ich jetz zur beta freigeschalten wurde usw. auserdem kann ich mich jetz im client einlogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratz, wobei ich auch schon knapp 4 stunden warte...


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> So das war's GOA, steckt euch euere scheiß Collectors Edition in den ....  Habe meine gerade gecancelt.
> Viele Dank für einen tollen Gamestart



Dito, Mail ist gerade raus... verarschen kann ich mich alleine.


----------



## scidi (8. September 2008)

414 xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CLj9PK175Ks


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Niceguy983 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die Anmeldefläche auf der Website auch ohne Button und allem drum und dran oder ist das wieder mal nur bei mir so ^^



Button kommt, wenn du alle Daten in das Formular gefüttert hast.


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

So selber nochma durchgeguckt aufs ordentlichste, Fehlalarm mit Verschieben. Hier diskutieren nur ein paar drüber obs ned sinnvoller wäre.


----------



## yosh1^ (8. September 2008)

schnauze voll kommt die mail an und mein mein pre order pack für den ich bezahlt habe is ungültig -.- wenn ich nicht zocken kann kotz ich ab


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

Das Problem ist das die Leute die nun ihre CE oder what ever canceln sich allesammt von GOA persönlich angegriffen fühlen.
,,Ich habe vorbestellt! los los los! bedient mich! eure server sind im arsch weil sie den ansturm nicht handeln?! wo ist mein CE Privat
Root-Server?!?!?!" Solchen Leuten kann nicht mehr geholfen werden denn sie hätten spätestens in der Schule als sie sich durch 
Klassenarbeiten persönlich belästigt gefühlt haben merken müssen das es dinge gibt die nicht nur den einzelnen betreffen. GOA hätte
vorsorgen können. keine frage. aber dafür nun eine vorbestellung auf die man seid monaten wartet wegen einem verpatzten BETA start 
zu canceln..ich bitte euch


----------



## Bratiboy (8. September 2008)

nach der 68er Generation werden wir in die Geschichte eingehen als die 414er Generation O.o


----------



## Socius (8. September 2008)

Mastergodfather schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass mich alle gleich hassen, aber:
> 
> Hab vor einer Weile meinen Beta-key eingegeben, und bekomme einfach keine Mail, trotz großer "Geht-jetz"-Ankündigung. Geht es euch auch so, oder hab ich (mal wieder) etwas falsc gemacht?
> 
> ...



Wir warten schon alle sehr lange auf die E-Mail..

Und ich hatte auch gehofft,heute spielen zu können... tja keine rechnung mit GOA gemacht -.-


----------



## diesirea (8. September 2008)

haha 16 uhr von wegen  habe den key code eingegeben und die email schon bestätigt  und kann trozdem weder einlogen noch irgendeinen patch downloaden weil er meine daten nicht erkennt -.-  und nein ich bin nich zu blöde mir mein pw etc zu merken


----------



## Bluppor (8. September 2008)

Niceguy983 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die Anmeldefläche auf der Website auch ohne Button und allem drum und dran oder ist das wieder mal nur bei mir so ^^



bei mir ist es auch so^^ aber musst ja auch den link der unter den news bei war-europe.de ist gehn!


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

vll...wenn wir alle hoffen und an dass gute glauben xDDDD können wiur vll morgen ja spielen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastergodfather (8. September 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Wieso sollten wir dich hassen? Bist doch auch ein Teil der "414" Community...



Gibt einem wirklich ein erstaunlich starkes Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl ^_^ Könnte man doch auf T-Shirts drucken, so man es denn übersteht und am Ende WAR spielt:

"I survived the 414 attack of doom, and survived to rule the servers"

...oder so ähnlich.


----------



## anikir (8. September 2008)

ich habs auch geschafft patch am laden 30% geht bei mir sehr schnell, 3h auf die mail gewartet


----------



## Durlok (8. September 2008)

ich muss sagen ich bin ja auch etwas enteuscht dass ich am wochenende nicht spielen konnte
und die entschuldigung von GOA von wegen wir hatten nicht mit einem solchen ansturm gerechnet ( die haben doch bestimmt die zahlen ihrer herausgegebenen beta key irgendwo notiert) ist auch etwas dürftig

aber jetz haben sie doch eine gute lösung mit dem anmelden des keys gefunden und ich denke (hoffe) spätestens morgen abend werden wir alle fröhlich war spielen

und somit hat uns GOA in wahrheit ein grosses geschenk gemacht noch 2 tage mehr vorfreude und das ist ja bekantlich die grösste freude 
(ich weiss ein beschissener spruch aber den musst ich einfach loswerden)


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Lezander schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die Leute die nun ihre CE oder what ever canceln sich allesammt von GOA persönlich angegriffen fühlen.
> ,,Ich habe vorbestellt! los los los! bedient mich! eure server sind im arsch weil sie den ansturm nicht handeln?! wo ist mein CE Privat
> Root-Server?!?!?!" Solchen Leuten kann nicht mehr geholfen werden denn sie hätten spätestens in der Schule als sie sich durch
> Klassenarbeiten persönlich belästigt gefühlt haben merken müssen das es dinge gibt die nicht nur den einzelnen betreffen. GOA hätte
> ...


es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit was die hier abziehen...  kann die Leute voll auf verstehen


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

So, ich habs für heute nun offiziell aufgegeben... ich schau Morgen Nachmittag mal wieder vorbei... hoffe mal, dass es dann funktioniert...


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> haha 16 uhr von wegen  habe den key code eingegeben und die email schon bestätigt  und kann trozdem weder einlogen noch irgendeinen patch downloaden weil er meine daten nicht erkennt




Geht mir nicht anders...


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

wann komtm dieser verfi*kte email endlich an ey.... lol warte shcon sehr sehr sehr lange.... (seit 17:00)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (8. September 2008)

stellt euch auch schonmal drauf ein morgen nicht zocken zu können. die scheinen ein ernsthaftes problem zu haben! sonst hätten sie ja mal stellung dazu nehmen können.seit 17 uhr nichts mehr von sich hören zu lassen ist schon sehr verdächtig.


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

Der gedanke der Firma durch so ein kindisches und überhetztes verhalten einen wirklich schmerzhaften Stich zu versetzen ist mehr als lächerlich


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit was die hier abziehen...  kann die Leute voll auf verstehen



Irgendwie beinhalten deine Posts dermaßen viel Scheiße, dass es mich wundert, dass du überhaupt irgendetwas *verstehst*...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Lezander schrieb:


> Der gedanke der Firma durch so ein kindisches und überhetztes verhalten einen wirklich schmerzhaften Stich zu versetzen ist mehr als lächerlich


ok....


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

Gino schrieb:


> wann komtm dieser verfi*kte email endlich an ey.... lol warte shcon sehr sehr sehr lange.... (seit 17:00)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da bist du nicht der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einige warten sogar 30-60 min länger


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Ich denke auch das die sie genau wußten was für einen Hype das Spiel auslößt....
Wenn sie dann noch so viele Betakeys rausschmeißen...


Meiner Meinung nach haben die sich ganz schön verkalkuliert!


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

Seine CE Version wegen einem verpatzten beta start zu canceln. Tut mir leid aber das errinert mich einfach zu stark an den jungen der nach dem Loli schreit aber nicht kapiert das der Kiosk grade abgefackelt ist und die Feuerwehr vorher noch ein Krankenhaus löschen muss bevor er dann endlich ,,rann darf"


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Jo .... hab's eben noch mal eingetippert.....


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

mir würd das hier zu bunt.... lasst euch doch allesamt gepflegt verarschen und kriecht der Firma auch noch in den arsch tut was ihr wollt mir soll es egal sein...


Ein mensch alleine ist Intelligent, wirklich jeder, ein haufen Menschen sind dumm, ausnahmslos...



Flamed mich volll das geht an mir vorbei, aber wenn ihr meint das das was goa abgezogen aht keine konsequenz verdient hat bitteschön.


----------



## LoserOwner (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit was die hier abziehen...  kann die Leute voll auf verstehen



Sehe ich genauso, denke das sieht man auch nur als Fanboy anders.

WAR ist nach Vanguard die zweitgrößte Enttäuschung der letzten Jahre im MMO Bereich, GOA gibt dem Mist den Rest...


----------



## Zcalacee (8. September 2008)

wieviel emails sind es jetztdie man bekommt ? 2 oder 3


----------



## Ruakha (8. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> So das war's GOA, steckt euch euere scheiß Collectors Edition in den ....  Habe meine gerade gecancelt.
> Viele Dank für einen tollen Gamestart


gamestart? ist es etwa schon der 14.9?
das ist erst die beta für alle die rumheulen....
ihr könnts nich erwarten, ihr habt weder etwas für die beta gezahlt (an alle ce user, ihr habt nur das game bezahlt. den beta zugang gabs nur als geschenk dazu...)
Ausserdem an alle die sagen: ich will zocken. FINGER WEG VON DER BETA! wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr da machen müsst?
ich wette nur 10% aus dem treath werden je einen bug/feedback in der beta melden...

Und an alle mit dem spruch: 414 ich w.a.r dabei usw. Warum wartet ihr dann noch? geht weiter wow,aoc,lotro,gw oder sonst was zocken und hört auf in diesem treath zu spammen.

soo long...


----------



## Totemdealer (8. September 2008)

Leute , glaubt mir die einzige Sprache die die verstehen ist die, wenn man denen den Geldhahn zu dreht. 
Die kümmern sich sonst einen Dreck um euch, sonst würde das wie in Amerika einwandfrei laufen. Da können die sich 
das nicht leisten, weil sonst eine riesen Prozesswelle auf die zukommt. Hier in Europa wird brav genickt und alles
gut & schön geredet. Echt toll. Von mir gibts erst mal keine Kohle für dieses Projekt mehr. Danke Goa.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das wir wenigstens noch einen Tag Testen könne, den nach der pleite mit AoC gebe ich nur sehr ungerne nochmal Geld für ein Spiel aus das ich vorher nicht Testen konnte.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> mir würd das hier zu bunt.... lasst euch doch allesamt gepflegt verarschen und kriecht der Firma auch noch in den arsch tut was ihr wollt mir soll es egal sein...
> 
> 
> Ein mensch alleine ist Intelligent, wirklich jeder, ein haufen Menschen sind dumm, ausnahmslos...
> ...



Naja dein Char heißt ja auch Moorhuhnxx ...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Ruakha schrieb:


> gamestart? ist es etwa schon der 14.8?
> das ist erst die beta für alle die rumheulen....
> ihr könnts nich erwarten, ihr habt weder etwas für die beta gezahlt (an alle ce user, ihr habt nur das game bezahlt. den beta zugang gabs nur als geschenk dazu...)
> Ausserdem an alle die sagen: ich will zocken. FINGER WEG VON DER BETA! wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr da machen müsst?
> ...


du ahst doch nun wirklich keine... ach ich hab gesagt ich lass euch dumm sein...so alsse cih euch dumm sein gute Nacht


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

Barischni schrieb:


> da bist du nicht der einzige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja tut mir auch leid aber irgendwann hat der spaß seine grenzen kollege ich zahl doch nich um 414 zu bekommen lol...^^
und vorallem ding die haben die kohle ja jetzt schon derbe am sack stecken warum investieren die diese nich in software für hp- oder server?


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, denke das sieht man auch nur als Fanboy anders.
> 
> WAR ist nach Vanguard die zweitgrößte Enttäuschung der letzten Jahre im MMO Bereich, GOA gibt dem Mist den Rest...



Na, wieder fleißig am WAR bashen? Noch kein sinnvolles Hobby gefunden mittlerweile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lezander (8. September 2008)

Die Konsequenz wird von Mythic kommen, die einzelnen Abbesteller kratzen keinen Konzern es werden immernoch mehr als genügend leute das spiel haben wollen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich 90% der leute hier nicht glaube das sie wirklich die CE abbestellt haben, errinert mich an die Leute die bei nem WoW Patch in die Kommentare flamen ,,cya WoW,, macht eh keiner..


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> mir würd das hier zu bunt.... lasst euch doch allesamt gepflegt verarschen und kriecht der Firma auch noch in den arsch tut was ihr wollt mir soll es egal sein...
> 
> 
> Ein mensch alleine ist Intelligent, wirklich jeder, ein haufen Menschen sind dumm, ausnahmslos...
> ...



Schön, das wir gelernt haben, Sprüche aus Filmen zu klauen.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Da sie ja ungefähr insgesamt 150k Betakeys rausgehauen haben, hätten sie die Seite auch für diese Anzahl an Keys rüsten sollen. Die können nicht 150k Betakeys verschicken, wenn sie nicht für mindestens so viele Leute bereit sind.


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Ich hab den Code erfolgraeich gegen 17.30 eingegeben und immer noch keine Email erhalten... 4 Stunden warten auf eine Email...


----------



## Niceguy983 (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Button kommt, wenn du alle Daten in das Formular gefüttert hast.



Das meinte ich nicht ich meinte ob das normal ist das auf der ganz normalen Startseite das Feld, wo man sich einloggen kann, keine Eingabefelder und Buttons und so hat. Haben die das deaktiviert oder liegt das Problem bei mir?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Naja dein Char heißt ja auch Moorhuhnxx ...


-.- ich glaubs echt nicht... immer  wenn die anderen merken das ihnen nix mehr einfällt, fangen sie an über meinen namen er zuziehen ein armutszeugnis für mich...



Herr rEdiC


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

Ruakha schrieb:


> gamestart? ist es etwa schon der 14.9?
> das ist erst die beta für alle die rumheulen....
> ihr könnts nich erwarten, ihr habt weder etwas für die beta gezahlt (an alle ce user, ihr habt nur das game bezahlt. den beta zugang gabs nur als geschenk dazu...)
> Ausserdem an alle die sagen: ich will zocken. FINGER WEG VON DER BETA! wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr da machen müsst?
> ...



414, ich bin immer noch dabei... und du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deewee (8. September 2008)

Hallo XXX,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex


----------



## Gwelwen (8. September 2008)

hehe is zwar italienisch aber die musik ist einfach zu geil [post="0"]HIHI[/post]


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Schön, das wir gelernt haben, Sprüche aus Filmen zu klauen.


Zitate nennt man das...ohh mein Gott^^


----------



## rudz (8. September 2008)

Also ich würd mal sagen wenn ihr euer geld hier anlegt ist es besser aufgehoben !!!!

http://www.yofrankie.org/


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

Ach ja , so langsam sind alle ziemlichst abgenervt, aba jedoch muss man sagen könnt ihrs besser?^^
Ich hoffe das sie sich viel mühe geben. Und naja ich hoffe mal je länger wir warten um so besser wird das spiel bzw Beta ohne Bugs ( ohne grße bugs meine ich ) das wäre ja dann auch mal ein erfolg oda nicht?


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, denke das sieht man auch nur als Fanboy anders.
> 
> WAR ist nach Vanguard die zweitgrößte Enttäuschung der letzten Jahre im MMO Bereich, GOA gibt dem Mist den Rest...



Selten so nen dummen Satz gelesen. WAR wegen nem verpatzten Start als schlechtes MMO zu bezeichnen grenzt an Dummheit. Dein Name passt ja..du "ownst" dich grad selbst.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Eben nach mehrmaliger Keyeingabe ne Mail bekommen, dass mein Key schon registriert war. Vermute allerdings, dass es sich um eine frühere Registration handelt, die schon bearbeitet ist, aber noch keine Mail rausgegeben hat. Geht ja echt drunter und drüber da...


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

Ruakha schrieb:


> gamestart? ist es etwa schon der 14.9?
> das ist erst die beta für alle die rumheulen....
> ihr könnts nich erwarten, ihr habt weder etwas für die beta gezahlt (an alle ce user, ihr habt nur das game bezahlt. den beta zugang gabs nur als geschenk dazu...)
> Ausserdem an alle die sagen: ich will zocken. FINGER WEG VON DER BETA! wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr da machen müsst?
> ...



du bist voll der noob man!!!
 wir haben für eine dienstleistung gezalht die auch vertrags entsprechend ablaufen soll im kauf vertrag stand eindeutig teilnahme an der beta !
und dazu helfen wir den jokkels auch noch dabei wenn wir an der beta zocken dürfen !


----------



## Durlok (8. September 2008)

Niceguy983 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht ich meinte ob das normal ist das auf der ganz normalen Startseite das Feld, wo man sich einloggen kann, keine Eingabefelder und Buttons und so hat. Haben die das deaktiviert oder liegt das Problem bei mir?



ist bei mir auch so


und zu all den verzweifelten 

beim start von AoC war ein änliches debakel heute redet fast niemand mehr davon die vielen fehler des spiels haben diese erinnerung verdrängt 
hoffen wir das diese erinnerung bei war lange anhalten wird und dafür das spiel um so mehr spass macht


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Tschaka nochmal 3std warten weil dennen irgenwas net gepasst hat..... wenn man wenigstens ne genaue Begründung bekommen würde wäre ich schon leicht sexuell erregt aber so....


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> Zitate nennt man das...ohh mein Gott^^



Ach, das ist ja ganz was neues. Wenn du schon "ZITIERST", dann bitte richtig,ja?


----------



## Whitespawn2k (8. September 2008)

War auf Arbeit mein Key wurde schon bestätigt, aber kann mich nicht einloggen......"normal?"


----------



## njester (8. September 2008)

Ruakha schrieb:


> gamestart? ist es etwa schon der 14.9?
> das ist erst die beta für alle die rumheulen....
> ihr könnts nich erwarten, ihr habt weder etwas für die beta gezahlt (an alle ce user, ihr habt nur das game bezahlt. den beta zugang gabs nur als geschenk dazu...)
> Ausserdem an alle die sagen: ich will zocken. FINGER WEG VON DER BETA! wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr da machen müsst?
> ...



1. Gibt es leute die damals die CE nur wegen der OB vorbestellt haben
2. Ist schon wahnsinnig durchdacht von GOA mit dem bug/feedback, genau eine woche, andere spiele lassen ihre Betas weit länger laufen, nun gut
3. Kannst du mir nicht sagen, dass GOA dieses Beta Key problem nicht hätte vermeiden können...

danke


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

So ich gebs auf für heute. Hoffentlich lohnt sich dann auch die ganze Warterei am Ende. Ich hoffe wir können in ein paar Monaten nur über den ganzen Kram mit 414 lachen^^


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Dies ist ja nicht umsonst die BETA. Da wird ausgetestet, ob alles funktioniert (für die ganz Blöden). Wäre dies der richtige Release, würde ich euren Unmut verstehen. Aber bei dem BETA-Start... das ist arm GoA jetzt deswegen als einen der schlechtesten Entwickler hinzustellen. Aber vielleicht lernt ihr das irgendwann noch einmal.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> Zitate nennt man das...ohh mein Gott^^



Zitat nennt man es, wenn man eine Quelle angibt.


----------



## dalow (8. September 2008)

Lezander schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich 90% der leute hier nicht glaube das sie wirklich die CE abbestellt haben..



ich kann nix abbestellen was ich noch net mal bestellt habe:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

naja man kann war jetzt noch nicht als mmo entäuschung ansehen denn es ist ja "erst" die open beta.
jedoch wird man dadurch sicher nicht mehr spieler bekommen.


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2008)

endlich bekommen bey bey leute


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Zitat nennt man es, wenn man eine Quelle angibt.




Ja sonst wäre es ja geistiger Diebstahl ;I


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> endlich bekommen bey bey leute


 Glückwunsch, man sieht sich im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

isch würd sagen den rekord von gestern mit ~3700 posts und 180 seiten knacken wa heut noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dCWUiBn2yXc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalow (8. September 2008)

silveroffspring schrieb:


> Dies ist ja nicht umsonst die BETA. Da wird ausgetestet, ob alles funktioniert (für die ganz Blöden). Wäre dies der richtige Release, würde ich euren Unmut verstehen. Aber bei dem BETA-Start... das ist arm GoA jetzt deswegen als einen der schlechtesten Entwickler hinzustellen. Aber vielleicht lernt ihr das irgendwann noch einmal.



hier,.. is net 14te der start?! ich glaube nicht das die das problem bis kommenden sonntag hinbekommen.
ich mein nur,.. der andrang wird größer sein als zu diesem beta start,.. da is erst recht polen offen.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

aja ich geb zu klar hab ich da eben scheiße geschrieben na und???
das was ihr schreibt ist besser??
wenn ihr den taten der Firmen von WAR auch so kritisch gegenüber stehen würdet würde euch auffallen das da was ganz gewaltig falsch läuft...


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

Ist plötzlich so ruhig hier... habt ihr alle die Mail im Postkasten? ;D


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Eben nach mehrmaliger Keyeingabe ne Mail bekommen, dass mein Key schon registriert war. Vermute allerdings, dass es sich um eine frühere Registration handelt, die schon bearbeitet ist, aber noch keine Mail rausgegeben hat. Geht ja echt drunter und drüber da...



Hast du auch noch keine Email bekommen?


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Ihr seid alle ******* *Bleibt bei WoW* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR rocks! *geht wieder weiter testen*

*Edit by Ocian*


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> endlich bekommen bey bey leute



Steinigt ihn! *werf*


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

*Flamestorm* schrieb:


> Ist plötzlich so ruhig hier... habt ihr alle die Mail im Postkasten? ;D



Ja, eben den zweiten Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle *SCHEISSE!* Bleibt bei WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aja^^


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

dalow schrieb:


> hier,.. is net 14te der start?! ich glaube nicht das die das problem bis kommenden sonntag hinbekommen.
> ich mein nur,.. der andrang wird größer sein als zu diesem beta start,.. da is erst recht polen offen.


 Ich sage ja nicht, dass es besser wird^^ Man nehme z.B. den Start von WoW. Das war auch eine riesige Kathastrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sie können es nur besser machen!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle *SCHEISSE!* Bleibt bei WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähhh... ahh sarkasmus..oder doch nicht?


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

*Flamestorm* schrieb:


> Ist plötzlich so ruhig hier... habt ihr alle die Mail im Postkasten? ;D




Mhm nein ich würde eher sagen das 50% der User ihren Pc schon aus dem Fenster geworfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Wiinny schrieb:


> Mhm nein ich würde eher sagen das 50% der User ihren Pc schon aus dem Fenster geworfen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendwie ärgerts mich jetzt das ich im EG wohne XD


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Da sie ja ungefähr insgesamt 150k Betakeys rausgehauen haben, hätten sie die Seite auch für diese Anzahl an Keys rüsten sollen. Die können nicht 150k Betakeys verschicken, wenn sie nicht für mindestens so viele Leute bereit sind.




Dazu habe ich schon viel früher in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass es einige Leute gibt, die sich in den Foren damit wichtigtun, dass sie noch 5, 10 oder 20 Betakeys haben. Diese Leute gehören meiner Meinung nach zu denen, die die Probleme verursachen.

Noch etwas an die, die meinen, dass die Beta völlig misslungen ist und deswegen sogar einen Freimonat haben wollen (lol):
Wenn bei Dir in der Nähe am 18. ein Aldi aufmacht und sie Dich schon am 7. reinlassen, um zu sehen, wieviele Leute in den Laden passen, gehst Du dann auch zum Geschäftsführer, weil eine Palette im Weg steht? Ich glaube nicht. Meckert, wenn Ihr am ersten Tag, an dem Ihr für eine Leistung bezahlt, keine erhaltet, vorher nicht.

LG Eternita


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Nö kein Sarkasmus, hab ihn heute morgen um 3 Uhr in der Früh aktivieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Für die dies noch nicht gerafft haben:  Beta = Testphase.   Richtiger Spielstart ( wo auch das Spiel im Handel erhältlich ist) ist am 18. 9. 2008  ALSO hat GOA noch gut 10 Tage Zeit um das alles ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen. Geduld muss man haben ^^


----------



## Fritzchen (8. September 2008)

Also ich habe ein Code um 16 ein um 17 und um 18 Uhr abgeschickt, bis jetzt keine E-Mail..

Bin langsam echt gespannt, ob die Blizz noch topen, ich dachte die Service-Leistung könne nicht noch tiefer sinken.


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> aja ich geb zu klar hab ich da eben scheiße geschrieben na und???
> das was ihr schreibt ist besser??
> wenn ihr den taten der Firmen von WAR auch so kritisch gegenüber stehen würdet würde euch auffallen das da was ganz gewaltig falsch läuft...




/signed (Y)


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich schon viel früher in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass es einige Leute gibt, die sich in den Foren damit wichtigtun, dass sie noch 5, 10 oder 20 Betakeys haben. Diese Leute gehören meiner Meinung nach zu denen, die die Probleme verursachen.
> 
> Noch etwas an die, die meinen, dass die Beta völlig misslungen ist und deswegen sogar einen Freimonat haben wollen (lol):
> Wenn bei Dir in der Nähe am 18. ein Aldi aufmacht und sie Dich schon am 7. reinlassen, um zu sehen, wieviele Leute in den Laden passen, gehst Du dann auch zum Geschäftsführer, weil eine Palette im Weg steht? Ich glaube nicht. Meckert, wenn Ihr am ersten Tag, an dem Ihr für eine Leistung bezahlt, keine erhaltet, vorher nicht.
> ...



 Das sind ein paar weise Worte!!! Kann dir nur zustimmen!


----------



## Narisa (8. September 2008)

ich kann gar net glauben, dass ich seit heute 16 uhr eure beiträge lese.... ja ihr habt richtig gehört ALLE!!!!


und bitte, bitte GOA, tut etwas dagegen! ich kann mir das bald nicht länger antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich schon viel früher in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass es einige Leute gibt, die sich in den Foren damit wichtigtun, dass sie noch 5, 10 oder 20 Betakeys haben. Diese Leute gehören meiner Meinung nach zu denen, die die Probleme verursachen.
> 
> Noch etwas an die, die meinen, dass die Beta völlig misslungen ist und deswegen sogar einen Freimonat haben wollen (lol):
> Wenn bei Dir in der Nähe am 18. ein Aldi aufmacht und sie Dich schon am 7. reinlassen, um zu sehen, wieviele Leute in den Laden passen, gehst Du dann auch zum Geschäftsführer, weil eine Palette im Weg steht? Ich glaube nicht. Meckert, wenn Ihr am ersten Tag, an dem Ihr für eine Leistung bezahlt, keine erhaltet, vorher nicht.
> ...


XD na ja 1. die die 20 keys haben erstezen halt 20 leute...das macht es keineswegs schwerer als geplant für die server
2. wenn ein aldi extra eintrittskarten austeilt und dann ne pallete im weg liegt beschwere ich mich.. ja, es dürfen dann gerne Produkte oder regale fehlen aber  ich will schon reinkommen


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle ******* *Bleibt bei WoW*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du dich verbal nicht vernünftig äußerkannst dann bist du hier im falschen forum.
Dein wortschatz zeigt von einer großen Kompetenz.
(lasst uns weiter rum jaulen ^^)


----------



## Lazerguns (8. September 2008)

Wer sich mit Pattern- bzw. Anti-Pattern auskennt weiß, was ich meine, wenn ich zu GOAs Informationspolitik "Ivory Tower" denke.
(-:


----------



## njester (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Für die dies noch nicht gerafft haben:  Beta = Tesphase.   Richtiger Spielstart ( wo auch das Spiel im Handel erhältlich ist) ist am 18. 9. 2008  ALSO hat GOA noch gut 10 Tage Zeit um das alles ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen. Geduld muss man haben ^^




nope headstart ist schon früher und btw am 18 sind es nicht tausende sondern millionen, also viel spaß wünsch ich uns allen schonmal


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Bringts was den Key nochmal einzugeben?

Es steht ja man sollte nicht..


----------



## Meladilegno (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> XD na ja 1. die die 20 keys haben erstezen halt 20 leute...das macht es keineswegs schwerer als geplant für die server
> 2. wenn ein aldi extra eintrittskarten austeilt und dann ne pallete im weg liegt beschwere ich mich.. ja, es dürfen dann gerne Produkte oder regale fehlen aber  ich will schon reinkommen




kann man dich irgendwie abstellen oder gibt's ne ignore-funktion?


----------



## Prozent (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=305vRNoofr8


----------



## Firedragon1912 (8. September 2008)

Mir reichts für heute.. Morgen ist auch noch nen Tag..

Für alle die mal sehen wollen was Goa so macht.. einfach mal goa.com schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Bringts was den Key nochmal einzugeben?
> 
> Es steht ja man sollte nicht..



habe schon zweimal eingegeben, hat aber bis jetzt nichts gebracht...


----------



## everblue (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Bringts was den Key nochmal einzugeben?
> 
> Es steht ja man sollte nicht..



Man sollte nicht, heisst nicht, dass man es nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das macht trotzdem nicht viel sinn den nochmal einzugeben, belastet den Server nur.


----------



## Davincico (8. September 2008)

Bringts was den Key nochmal einzugeben?

Es heisst ja man sollte nicht...


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAHHH !! mein account is endlich fertig jetz nur noch auf email für key warten xD


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

nicht traurig sein XD immerhin isses kostenlos und ihr seid welche von den auserwählten 100k ^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich schon viel früher in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass es einige Leute gibt, die sich in den Foren damit wichtigtun, dass sie noch 5, 10 oder 20 Betakeys haben. Diese Leute gehören meiner Meinung nach zu denen, die die Probleme verursachen.
> 
> Noch etwas an die, die meinen, dass die Beta völlig misslungen ist und deswegen sogar einen Freimonat haben wollen (lol):
> Wenn bei Dir in der Nähe am 18. ein Aldi aufmacht und sie Dich schon am 7. reinlassen, um zu sehen, wieviele Leute in den Laden passen, gehst Du dann auch zum Geschäftsführer, weil eine Palette im Weg steht? Ich glaube nicht. Meckert, wenn Ihr am ersten Tag, an dem Ihr für eine Leistung bezahlt, keine erhaltet, vorher nicht.
> ...



Jetzt muss man sich ja überlegen, was passiert wäre, wenn diese Leute nicht 50 Keys hätten, und statt dessen noch weitere 49 sich einloggen wollten. Genau, dank diesen Leuten ist das Chaos (oog) eher geringer.

Wäre die Beta eine einfrache "Dreingabe" zur CE gewesen, ok. Aber die CE wurde mit dem Betazugang beworben, und da würde ich mir überlegen, ob die Beta dadurch nicht zu einer versprochene Leistung und Vertragsinhalt wird. Da ich diese Überlegungen beruflich anstellen muss, und ich jetzt Freizeit und bald Urlaub habe, sollen sich da andere Gedanken drüber machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

lol bin grad voll auf 180°
hab voll bock über GOA her zu ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber in diesem fall berechtigt   >: (

in der USA laufen alle server ok und bei uns heir in europa die voll pleite ....


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> XD na ja 1. die die 20 keys haben erstezen halt 20 leute...das macht es keineswegs schwerer als geplant für die server
> 2. wenn ein aldi extra eintrittskarten austeilt und dann ne pallete im weg liegt beschwere ich mich.. ja, es dürfen dann gerne Produkte oder regale fehlen aber  ich will schon reinkommen



Über die Palette können nicht alle gleichzeitig rüber klettern, das heißt, du musst so lange warten, bis du dran bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider handelt es sich nicht um eine Palette, sondern um 20 aufeinander liegende Paletten. Andauernd fällt einer wieder herunter, sodass er es nochmal probieren muss, was natürlich wieder eine längere Wartezeit bedeutet...bla bla ich hör ja schon auf...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> kann man dich irgendwie abstellen oder gibt's ne ignore-funktion?


leider nein...aber warum auch?
ich kann euch zu todenerven ihr könnt so gut wie nix tun... mir macht das spass.


----------



## JimJam (8. September 2008)

Also ich kann allen nur empfehlen. Ruhig bleiben. Ich bin sehr geduldig und warte dann halt ab. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag, und wenn es morgen nicht klappt, dann halt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer die Ruhe bewahren. 
JimJam


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Omg sind die E-Mails immer noch nicht da... das geht ja jetzt seit 16.00 so...

Mfg Sisiqi


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Bringts was den Key nochmal einzugeben?
> 
> Es steht ja man sollte nicht..




Irgendwo stand was das Sterni gesagt hatte, und der besagte das Gegenteil.
Gute Abstimmung bei denen ....


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4   sag ich mal zum F


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Jaaaa  Am 14 dürfen sich die CE Vorbesteller ( und am 15 de Classik) einen Char erstellen und lvln und ihn dann mit 18. fürs vollwertige Spiel übernehmen und die anderen dürfen sich das Spiel erst am 18 kaufen udn erst dann einen Char erstellen .


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man sich ja überlegen, was passiert wäre, wenn diese Leute nicht 50 Keys hätten, und statt dessen noch weitere 49 sich einloggen wollten. Genau, dank diesen Leuten ist das Chaos (oog) eher geringer.
> 
> Wäre die Beta eine einfrache "Dreingabe" zur CE gewesen, ok. Aber die CE wurde mit dem Betazugang beworben, und da würde ich mir überlegen, ob die Beta dadurch nicht zu einer versprochene Leistung und Vertragsinhalt wird. Da ich diese Überlegungen beruflich anstellen muss, und ich jetzt Frezizeit und bald Urlaub habe, sollen sich da andere Gedanken drüber machen
> 
> ...


du bekommst ja zugang...nur die frage ist WANN?
wird also nix mit GELD ZURÜCK.....


----------



## Winn (8. September 2008)

Entlich geht wieder etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Bringts was den Key nochmal einzugeben?
> 
> Es heisst ja man sollte nicht...



Habs probiert und dann 2 Fehlermails bekommen, schätze, weil meine erste Eingabe noch nicht verarbeitet wurde.


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> JAAAAAHHH !! mein account is endlich fertig jetz nur noch auf email für key warten xD



*hust*


----------



## krkic (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> leider nein...aber warum auch?
> ich kann euch zu todenerven ihr könnt so gut wie nix tun... mir macht das spass.



zuviel zeit?
arbeitslos?
kind aus bayern das noch ferien hat?

auf sowas wie dich kann deine mami verzichten...


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Naja, beim WoW Start ging es auch drunter und drüber, niemand hatte damit gerechnet das in den 2 Tagen nach Release so viele Einheiten verkauft wurden. Damit war Blizzard überfordert, aber die haben draus gelernt. GOA ist da etwas resistent dagegen^^



Nicht dass ich hier negativ sein möchte, aber das stimmt so nicht, bei WoW konnte man sich registirieren, einloggen, und spielen. Das Hauptproblem bei WoW war, dass das Spiel ausverkauft war, binnen 3 oder 4 Tagen und es mehr als ein Monat dauerte bis Nachschub in die Läden kam.

Wobei ich hier wirklich nur über Registrierung rede, die Bugs in game sind ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Ulthran1953 (8. September 2008)

Bin ich froh.. das es andern ebenso geht.. ich war heut nachmittag on hab meinen key eingegebn un bin dann ab zum training..
jetzt wieder zuhause, schau ich ins postfach un siehe da: keine mail...
ZUM BLÖDE WERDEN.. gestern den ganzen Tag von früh bis spät gewartet un heut den ganzen Tag drauf gefreut un wieder läuft nix an...


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Barischni schrieb:


> *hust*



*mithust*


----------



## Unexcelledx (8. September 2008)

gut nacht kein bock mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Immer noch nix...war ja auch erst kurz nach 16uhr *hust


----------



## Symatry (8. September 2008)

Hehe hab grad eine mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber leider hab ich kein key, hab nur blöd was eingetippt

ging aber fix 3std in etwa


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

lol um 16:30 angemeldet immer noch nix


----------



## Prinny (8. September 2008)

Demnach hab nicht nur ich meine Mail nicht bekommen ^^


----------



## Wichtli (8. September 2008)

So ich wünsche allen die noch in der Warteschleife sind das es nich mehr so lange dauert. Ich durfte jetzt nach fast 26h endlich patchen.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> *mithust*



Gesundheit?


----------



## Clangeddin1980 (8. September 2008)

Mir wurde die lange Warterei zu viel,da machte ich mich ebenfalls auf den Weg zu GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - leider machte keiner auf,so sah ich mich gezwungen per Leiter an der Fassade hochzuklettern.Ich konnte nicht glauben was ich da durch ein geöffnetes Fenster sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - hab da aber als Beweis ein kleines Video davon gemacht - da wunderts kaum noch,daß es bezüglich E-mail,Registrierungen usw kein Vorankommen gibt...

Hier bitte - der Beweis wie bei GOA gerade an den Problemen gearbeitet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yxiuTHZMh-M&...feature=related


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> XD na ja 1. die die 20 keys haben erstezen halt 20 leute...das macht es keineswegs schwerer als geplant für die server
> 2. wenn ein aldi extra eintrittskarten austeilt und dann ne pallete im weg liegt beschwere ich mich.. ja, es dürfen dann gerne Produkte oder regale fehlen aber ich will schon reinkommen




Okay. Aber Aldi könnte auch sagen: Ätsch, Du kommst hier mal gar nicht rein. Schliesslich kostet der Eintritt nichts. Zahle, dann machen wir für Dich die Tür auf.
Versteh' doch: und wenn sie erst am 18. das Spiel zum Laufen bringen... vorher haben wir keinerlei Ansprüche. Und von wegen: aber mir wurde doch eine Teilnahme an einer Beta zugesichert. Die beta dient nur dem Entwickler, um zu sehen, was passiert, wenn es "ernst" wird. Willst Du Spielvergnügen? dann zahl' halt XD

LG Eternita


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Ich find ich bin noch gut inner Zeit.Ich mein kann ja nicht erwarten dass die das in 5 Stunden rausschicken.Wär ja Blasphemie


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Barischni schrieb:


> *hust*




xD


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

DAS IS JA WOHL MAL NE GEILE SIGNATUR :
_Bist du online-süchtig? Deine Freundin hat dich verlassen, dein Job ist futsch, deine Bude stinkt, und dein Magen knurrt schon vor Hunger? Und das alles, weil du den ganzen Tag nur vor dem Rechner hockst?
Dann kommt hier deine Rettung:

GOA mit ihrer neuen Methode "414" therapiert dich im Handumdrehen!
414 und dir wird übel, sobald du nur einen Computer siehst!
GOA und 414 bringen dir dein Leben zurück!

Nutze bis zum 14.09 die kostenlose Probetherapie, du brauchst nur einen WAR-Betakey.
Ab dem 15.09 kannst du die nächste Therapiephase 1 Woche lang für nur 5 € antesten.
Bist du noch immer nicht geheilt? Ok, ab dem 18.09 kannst du gegen eine einmalige Gebühr von 49,99 € und einem monatlichen Mitgliedsbeitrag von 12,99 € für den Rest deines Lebens die Vorteile von GOAs patentierter Methode 414 genießen. Begib dich auf die sichere Seite, lass GOA deine Onlinesucht heilen! _


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

krkic schrieb:


> zuviel zeit?
> arbeitslos?
> kind aus bayern das noch ferien hat?
> 
> auf sowas wie dich kann deine mami verzichten...


wenn du dir die posts vorher durchgelsen hättets (was man ja im Regelfall tun sollte) dann wüsstest du das ich durchaus einer der wenigsten war die meine meinung begründet haben und versucht haben eine halbwegs ordentlich diskussion bzw. wohl eher Konversation zu machen... schade das dann angefangen wurde mit flamen...irgendwann hab ich auch die schnauze voll


----------



## JacobyVII (8. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Bringts was den Key nochmal einzugeben?
> 
> Es steht ja man sollte nicht..




an die idee hab ich auch schon gedacht...aber ich hab keine ahnung^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> leider nein...aber warum auch?
> ich kann euch zu todenerven ihr könnt so gut wie nix tun... mir macht das spass.



Hoffentlich gefällt dir WAR nicht..dann müssen wir dich nicht in den Foren ertragen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Wundert euch übrigens nicht, wenn eure "feed" Viecher aus der Signatur etwas dunkel werden. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, verfüttere ich immer nicht so nette Dinge an die (verdorbene Seelen,etc)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

stoppt tierversuche!
nehmt GOA Webadmins!!​


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Okay. Aber Aldi könnte auch sagen: Ätsch, Du kommst hier mal gar nicht rein. Schliesslich kostet der Eintritt nichts. Zahle, dann machen wir für Dich die Tür auf.
> Versteh' doch: und wenn sie erst am 18. das Spiel zum Laufen bringen... vorher haben wir keinerlei Ansprüche. Und von wegen: aber mir wurde doch eine Teilnahme an einer Beta zugesichert. Die beta dient nur dem Entwickler, um zu sehen, was passiert, wenn es "ernst" wird. Willst Du Spielvergnügen? dann zahl' halt XD
> 
> LG Eternita


währe ok... wenn sie es SAGEN würden...die tun ja aber nix dergleichen seit 17:00 kein lebenszeichen mehr


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> leider nein...aber warum auch?
> ich kann euch zu todenerven ihr könnt so gut wie nix tun... mir macht das spass.




Hehe.. Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wundert euch übrigens nicht, wenn eure "feed" Viecher aus der Signatur etwas dunkel werden. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, verfüttere ich immer nicht so nette Dinge an die (verdorbene Seelen,etc)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ou ja ich will ein 666 Pet ^.^


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wundert euch übrigens nicht, wenn eure "feed" Viecher aus der Signatur etwas dunkel werden. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, verfüttere ich immer nicht so nette Dinge an die (verdorbene Seelen,etc)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hihi, kewl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wundert euch übrigens nicht, wenn eure "feed" Viecher aus der Signatur etwas dunkel werden. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, verfüttere ich immer nicht so nette Dinge an die (verdorbene Seelen,etc)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD macht nix^^ is eh nur n versuch mir die zeit bis zur email zu vertreiben^^


----------



## Meladilegno (8. September 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> währe ok... wenn sie es SAGEN würden...die tun ja aber nix dergleichen seit 17:00 kein lebenszeichen mehr




GOTT, lern schreiben!

Meine Güte, fast jeder Beitrag hier ist sinnlos, bzw. es wird seit 100 Seiten das Gleiche gepostet.

Aber deine Scheiße.. Herr, lass Hirn regnen! Bitte!!


tschüss, jetzt bin ich weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (8. September 2008)

5 stunden gewartet keine mail fürn key, gratzi goa

morgen wieder 16 uhr neuer versuch? peinlicher gehts nicht mehr, macht dann ne menge sinn noch 1-2 tage beta testen zu wollen

hf + gl fürn headstart, vom release gar nicht erst zu sprechen

armutszeugnis hoch 10, es geht nicht darum DASS es probleme gibt, es geht um die art und weise, das chaos mit mails, keine mails, 414, 300 etc.

blizz lacht sich halbtot

na dann morgen mal wieder die nächste verarsche

nacht


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Hat wer lust auf ne runde DOTA?^^


----------



## JacobyVII (8. September 2008)

ich glaube ich werds noch in 30 min versuchen^^ wenn dann nix is...bis morgen


----------



## Aresblood (8. September 2008)

Etwas positives hattes heute doch für mich gehabt das ganze durcheinander , ich konnte in ruhe meine hausaufgaben machen^^


----------



## JacobyVII (8. September 2008)

Wiinny schrieb:


> Hat wer lust auf ne runde DOTA?^^



DOTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin IMMER dabei XD


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> stoppt tierversuche!
> nehmt GOA Webadmins!!​




Darf ich dich an den Text unter deinem Bild erinnern?  *BURN FLAMERS BURN* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

es geht peinlicher ^^ erklär das mal als goawebadmin deinen war zockenden kindern die in der schule verprügelt werden deswegen ^^


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Sou letzter Versuch für heute. GMX gib mir Kraft.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Darf ich dich an den Text unter deinem Bild erinnern?  *BURN FLAMERS BURN*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt ich flame ja nicht , ICH HABE RECHT! ^^


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> DOTA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch ^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> GOTT, lern schreiben!
> 
> Meine Güte, fast jeder Beitrag hier ist sinnlos, bzw. es wird seit 100 Seiten das Gleiche gepostet.
> 
> ...


GOTT LERN SCHREIBEN? meinst du Gott ist ein Analphabet?

*hüstle* aber ich finde keinen rechtschreibfehler..klar zeichensetzung aber mal ehrlich, dafür ist es jetzt zu spät und macht doch eh keiner mehr


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

ach ja nochmal zum thema *hust* ich hab die email nach net mal 5 mins xD


----------



## JacobyVII (8. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> ich auch ^^



dann treffen wir uns im channel 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Sou letzter Versuch für heute. GMX gib mir Kraft.



DIE MACHT STEHE DIR BEI!!!!111


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Sou letzter Versuch für heute. GMX gib mir Kraft.



Epic Fail.Ich geh schlafen.Vll wirds ja Morgen um ca 16 Uhr was.


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Sou letzter Versuch für heute. GMX gib mir Kraft.



webmaster segne dich ^^


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> stoppt tierversuche!
> nehmt GOA Webadmins!!​




ROFL... ich glaube, das Spiel kann mir gar nicht so viel Freude bereiten wie jeden Tag zwölf Stunden buffed-Forum lesen.

Danke mal an die Mods, dass hier noch nicht zu ist. Echt unterhaltsam hier!!!

LG Eternita


----------



## Rednoez (8. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> DIE MACHT STEHE DIR BEI!!!!111


 

"414,ich bin dein Vater"

414: "W00t? IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZ0RZ!!!!1!11!1!"


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

*login gmx* 127 ungelesene mails. Aha, keine neue. Naja, sind ja nur 5 Stunden. Viiiiiiiiiielleicht wird es ja morgen was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> dann treffen wir uns im channel 414
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

juhu hab meine email bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 goa suckt trotzdem


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Boah das mit der E-Mail is ja echt geeeiiiillll...
zitat: ...und ihr werdet in wenigen Minuten eine E-mail erhalten...

LOL?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Epic Fail.Ich geh schlafen.Vll wirds ja Morgen um ca 16 Uhr was.



Ereignisse, die die Welt bewegen... Schweigeminute pls..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> ach ja nochmal zum thema *hust* ich hab die email nach net mal 5 mins xD




Verbrennt ihn!!!! xD Ich wart seit halb fünf


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Gino schrieb:


> juhu hab meine email bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum darf sowas wie du spielen und ich muss noch warten...?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

sisiqi schrieb:


> Boah das mit der E-Mail is ja echt geeeiiiillll...
> zitat: ...und ihr werdet in wenigen Minuten eine E-mail erhalten...
> 
> LOL?
> ...


ja, einigen... bei mir sind es genau 348 min...und ich hab immer noch keine.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Gino schrieb:


> juhu hab meine email bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



STEINIGT IHN!!!


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

Gino schrieb:


> juhu hab meine email bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dickes fettes gratz.... auch will *heul*


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Wenn bei GOA die Datenbank abgeraucht ist wegen 150.000 Keys muss ich sagen das sie versagt haben. Gute Datenbanksysteme verarbeiten bis zu 1.000.000 Zugriffe pro Sekunde und bis zu 100.000 Zugriffe gleichzeitig. Wenn die Datenbank abraucht weil 150.000 User innerhalb von 5 Sekunden sich anzumelden ist das eine nicht akzeptable Leistung. 

Die Timeoutfehler (414) sagen mir eher das die Verbindung zwischen Webserver und Datenbankserver zu klein dimensioniert war oder das der Webserver mit der Datenmenge überfordert war.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

trotz email erhalten kann man sich net einloggen weils der patchserver noch nich weiß also müsst ihr wieder warten !
*mitm finger auf euch zeig* HAHA


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

selbst google schafft soviele zugriffe XD

EDIT:
sry für doppelpost aber es kommen 20 neue posts während man schreibt^^


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Warum darf sowas wie du spielen und ich muss noch warten...?



heyy !!! 
chill ma du hanswurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin schon seit dem ich denken kann an war gebunden also pscht !
wünsch mir liebe rglück -.-


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

Oh gott das darf doch nicht war sein... och hab diesen verfluchten code um halb fünf oder so eingegeben und was ist 5 stunden später immer noch keine mail... 
OMG also wenn der head start auch so mies läuft dann muss ich brechen... 

gibts irgend ne news oder infos dazu das die mails noch nicht raus sind


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Ja die haben zumindst de Email DU nicht also sei still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ DrunkenLoki


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> selbst google schafft soviele zugriffe XD



xD die haben ja auch einen eigenen browser xD

irgendwann kommt auch ein betriebssystem von goggle


----------



## Sarasish (8. September 2008)

Jau Passte wohl eben .. nach was weiß ich wie oft 414 ... wurde der reg akzeptiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
email kam prompt .. patcher löppt nun auch .. so will mal sehn ob das game dann auch anläuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


HALTET DURCH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Warum darf sowas wie du spielen und ich muss noch warten...?



Weil Baum.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Gino schrieb:


> heyy !!!
> chill ma du hanswurst
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dann teste mal schön. Aber so wie ich das aus deinen Posts lese, willst du ja eh nur spielen und wirst konstruktiv nichts zur Beta beitragen. Aber hauptsache schön abgeflamed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

WUT ZE FAK! Er patcht obwohl ich keine Email bekommen habe! <3


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> WUT ZE FAK! Er patcht obwohl ich keine Email bekommen habe! <3



muss ich auch testen

edit: geht net... -.-


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

ist wie weihnachten, naja geiler als weihnachten wenn die mail denn dann mal antanzen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Juhu... nach 6 Stunden hab ich endlich die erlösende Mail erhalten... *freu*


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> WUT ZE FAK! Er patcht obwohl ich keine Email bekommen habe! <3




Na dann dickes gz und freu dich *auch mag*


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

so noch 8 min dann warte ich geschlagene 6 std. auf meine betakey-bestätigung....
auf einlass in die beta, ab der offiziellen ankündigung übrigens dann 37 std.   absolut inakzeptabel da kann der größte fansagen


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

ahhhhhh
ich schieß mir jetzt schon vor wut mit einer soft-gun(soft-air) pistole in den fuß!!!!


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

tja allerdings heißts jetz bei mir "authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen" -.- /doh


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Warum darf sowas wie du spielen und ich muss noch warten...?


Weil ein Netter mensch der es ALLEN WIRKLICH ALLEN GÖNNT ZU SPIELEN^^ also ich bin der Mensch^^ auch nix bekommt. kannja netmal acc registern.. ich hab iwi net dran gedacht.. Naja als mir jmd den betakey gab sagte er auch ich muss warten bis das auf der seite ist..^^ naja net seine schult!^^

Für alle denen Langweilig ist....



             SEIT



                                Denkt mal drüber nach ^^


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> WUT ZE FAK! Er patcht obwohl ich keine Email bekommen habe! <3



>_>

... Tatsache...


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

Willkommen, xxx!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: xxx
Euer Nickname: xxx
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: xxxx

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


Sagt mir was???? oO


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> tja allerdings heißts jetz bei mir "authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen" -.- /doh



du bist eh ein held sitzt neben mir und hast ne key bestätigung und ich kanns mir nichtmahl ziehn lass mich ma an deinen lappy du horst ^^


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> ahhhhhh
> ich schieß mir jetzt schon vor wut mit einer soft-gun(soft-air) pistole in den fuß!!!!



tja tabula rasa spieler halt XD!!^^


----------



## Gino G. (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ja dann teste mal schön. Aber so wie ich das aus deinen Posts lese, willst du ja eh nur spielen und wirst konstruktiv nichts zur Beta beitragen. Aber hauptsache schön abgeflamed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja mach du mich ja ma schön fertig ey...
klar werde ich spielen was das zeug hält abe rihc werde auch mein teil dazu beitragen bugs etc. zu melden!
...


----------



## dalow (8. September 2008)

> gibts irgend ne news oder infos dazu das die mails noch nicht raus sind



jo, infos hamse per mail rausgeschickt.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> du bist eh ein held sitzt neben mir und hast ne key bestätigung und ich kanns mir nichtmahl ziehn lass mich ma an deinen lappy du horst ^^





haha xD *auslach* nö !!


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht... vielleicht sollten die von GOA mal unseren Admin von der Gildenhp anlabern... der macht denen einen automatisches e-mailkonto grrrrrrrrrrr
WANNA PLAY!
@ ka Weil Baum xD der war gut


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

naja ich hab taula rasa aufeghört nur wegen WAR.
ich glaub des is der entzug + wut.


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

danke beutelratte endlich kann ichs wenigstens installieren wenn ichs schon nicht ziehen konnte xD


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Versucht einfach abundzu mal zu patchen.... vllt ist es manchmal schon freigeschaltet bevor die E-Mail eintrudelt, anders kann ich mir das bei mir net erklären. 

Auf das es schnell geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> naja ich hab taula rasa aufeghört nur wegen WAR.
> ich glaub des is der entzug + wut.


*vl ist das auch nurne taktik um uns aufs schlachtfeld vorzubereiten XD
MIT WUT STÜRMTS SICH BESSER*


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> *vl ist das auch nurne taktik um uns aufs schlachtfeld vorzubereiten XD
> MIT WUT STÜRMTS SICH BESSER*




Na dann pass auf das du nicht stolperst vor lauter vorstürmen XD


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> danke beutelratte endlich kann ichs wenigstens installieren wenn ichs schon nicht ziehen konnte xD





jaaaaah huldige mir bluti !!! 

(und fütter mein ei xD )


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> *vl ist das auch nurne taktik um uns aufs schlachtfeld vorzubereiten XD
> MIT WUT STÜRMTS SICH BESSER*




also wenn ich heute noch aufs schlachtfeld kommen sollte dann wird das ein schlachtfest sondergleichen dank GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galleo (8. September 2008)

reeeeeeeeeeeeespect Goa das hätte blizz nicht besser hin bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmmmzZ oder das is ne verschwörung und blizz will.... ....moment es schellt gerade ann der tür 

*Blitzdings*

WoW ist das beste spiel der Welt *verwirrt aussieht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euroxfighter (8. September 2008)

Chillt alle einfach mal ein wenig, mach ich jetzt auch... mit dem Lied hier

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=4UFNHN3X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> Willkommen, xxx!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...



Diese Mail ist NICHT die Keybestätigung


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

ich bezweifle das es jemals funktionieren wird ... 

ich geh träumen


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. September 2008)

So..
Es ist 22:00 Uhr
ich ahbe jetzt lang genug gewartet. Insgesamt 37 Std.
Davon 6 NUR auf die Bestätigung der Key eingabe.
Das ist nicht entschuldbar, und absolut inakzeptabel. ich gehe schlafen, entäuscht, wütend.

Danke GOA


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

South Park kommt gerade auf MTV, falls wer Langeweile hat.


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

ZITAT GOA: Die europäischen Server von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning öffnen ihre Pforten für den offenen Betatest! Jetzt ist es an euch, den Patcher zu starten und auf die Server zu stürmen!...
Wie geil... wie wir auf die Server stürmen


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

sisiqi schrieb:


> ZITAT GOA: Die europäischen Server von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning öffnen ihre Pforten für den offenen Betatest! Jetzt ist es an euch, den Patcher zu starten und auf die Server zu stürmen!...
> Wie geil... wie wir auf die Server stürmen



D

wie wir bald  die goa zentrale stürmen


----------



## silveroffspring (8. September 2008)

Warum mault ihr eigentlich alle so herum? Es hätte euch allen klar sein sollen, dass es gestern ziemlich crashen wird!


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

silveroffspring schrieb:


> Warum mault ihr eigentlich alle so herum? Es hätte euch allen klar sein sollen, dass es gestern ziemlich crashen wird!




/sign


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

sisiqi schrieb:


> ZITAT GOA: Die europäischen Server von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning öffnen ihre Pforten für den offenen Betatest! Jetzt ist es an euch, den Patcher zu starten und auf die Server zu stürmen!...
> Wie geil... wie wir auf die Server stürmen



stürmen ^^ ich glaub en paar werden eher "türmen" (ACHTUNG: Wortwitz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoidberg153 (8. September 2008)

Probiert mal euren Key nochmal einzugeben, hab das vor 5 Minuten gemacht und eben die Registrierungsmail bekommen, nur kann ich nicht patchen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr, versteh auch nicht warum es nur so spärlich Informationen gibt.
Ein "Wir kümmern uns drum sind bald fertig" würde ja schon reichen um zusehn da sind noch welche Wach und arbeiten an dem Problem.


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Gute Nacht Moorhuhn.

Ich freue mich schon darauf, morgen ab 16 Uhr Neues von Dir zu lesen. 
Was wollen wir auch anderes tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Eternita


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

zoidberg153 schrieb:


> Probiert mal euren Key nochmal einzugeben, hab das vor 5 Minuten gemacht und eben die Registrierungsmail bekommen, nur kann ich nicht patchen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




habe ich glaube auch und bei mir patcht er auch net -.-


----------



## Prozent (8. September 2008)

In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert. 

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.


----------



## Grazzle (8. September 2008)

hab grad keine lust die über 100 seiten vor mir durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gestern ging ja garnix mit registrieren,jetzt komm ich nach haus will mich eventuel registrieren,aber sobald ich auf die seite gehe,springt der auf die anfangs page der hp...is das normal? oder mach ich was falsch?
danke


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

_In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert. 

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.  _
* GRAD VON DER FRONT GEKOMMEN*


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

Kann das wer übersetzten? is von der Britischen WAR Seite:

In our previous news we announced that the news page to register your open beta codes is now available. While the deactivation of the authentication process and the synchronized handling of your registrations helped to improve the communication between the page and the account database, a lot of you encountered one of the following issues.

1. The website confirmed that it stored your data but you haven’t received a confirmation e-mail yet:
You have to stay patient. There is no sense in trying to connect to the patcher before you have the conformation. Before, there was an additional delay between the conformation mail and your access to the server, but our technical team improved the situation and got rid of that delay.

2. You have received the confirmation mail before but your attempts to login end with an authentication failure:
Our technical teams are aware of this issue and are currently fixing it. It should work at the end of the evening.

3. You get the error message “This key cannot be registered as it is not yet valid”:
You used the wrong key, probably one from the headstart or the bonus items. Valid open beta codes have the prefix “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” or “WARPBF”.

4. You’ve been waiting several hours and try to register your code several times with different browsers:
There is no reason to try to activate your code again and again. If you try you only stress the servers and in the end you will receive one mail that you code has been activated followed by several mails saying that “This key has already been activated”.

We know that everyone of you is very eager to get into the game. Our technical teams are continuously working to improve the performance of the registration process. We ask for your patience. 

Thank you.


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> Das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr, versteh auch nicht warum es nur so spärlich Informationen gibt.
> Ein "Wir kümmern uns drum sind bald fertig" würde ja schon reichen um zusehn da sind noch welche Wach und arbeiten an dem Problem.




also ich find das wenigstens der threat hier lustig ist *wartet ungeduldig auf schlacht*


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Okay. Aber Aldi könnte auch sagen: Ätsch, Du kommst hier mal gar nicht rein. Schliesslich kostet der Eintritt nichts. Zahle, dann machen wir für Dich die Tür auf.
> Versteh' doch: und wenn sie erst am 18. das Spiel zum Laufen bringen... vorher haben wir keinerlei Ansprüche. Und von wegen: aber mir wurde doch eine Teilnahme an einer Beta zugesichert. Die beta dient nur dem Entwickler, um zu sehen, was passiert, wenn es "ernst" wird. Willst Du Spielvergnügen? dann zahl' halt XD
> 
> LG Eternita



Klar könnte Aldi das sagen, und dann direkt im Anschluss zusperren, bei nem Supermarkt würde keiner hier solche Frechheiten tolerieren, noch nicht mal Du.

Aber zum anderen Thema:
1. der Zugang zur offenen Beta wurde GARANTIERT. Sprich ich habe mit meinem Kauf Anspruch darauf.
2. Der 18. ist nicht der Stichtag, mir wurde mit meinem Kauf ein Headstart 4 Tage vor offiziellem Release GARANTIERT
3. Ich habe bereits bezahlt.

Wenn Du nicht bezahlt hast, hast Du auch keine Rechte, nur nimm damit nicht automatisch an, dass auch alle anderen keine Rechte haben.

Klarerweise könnte GOA jetzt auch den kompletten Release verschieben, würde aber ein schlechtes Bild machen, schliesslich laufen die Server ja problemlos, sie sind einfach nur zu blöd um ne primitive Webseite ans Laufen zu bekommen, ausserdem bin ich mir sicher, dass in den Verträgen mit Mythic Verzugsstrafen eingearbeitet sind, würde sie also jede Menge Geld kosten.

Aber eine Frage habe ich zum Schluss noch an Dich, ich spiele jetzt seit 1996 MMORPGs und jedesmal, egal bei welchem Spiel, gab es immer Leute wie Dich, die jede noch so große Schluderei verteidigten. Jetzt würde ich echt gerne mal wissen, wieso tust Du das? Bist Du einfach nur auf Streit aus, oder bist Du irgendwo tief in Dir wirklich davon überzeugt eine Firma die Dein Geld nimmt hat das Recht Dich zu verarschen?


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> WUT ZE FAK! Er patcht obwohl ich keine Email bekommen habe! <3



ZOMG ololol bei mir auch!!!

Also Leute zwischendurch immer ma wieder versuchen!


----------



## sisiqi (8. September 2008)

Ach ja ich türm jetzt auch mal und gehe pennen! Euch noch viel Glück und nen unterhaltsamen Abend xD
Gemeinsam werden wir 414 und die E-Mails besiegen!


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

Prozent schrieb:


> ....
> Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
> Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können.
> ....



läääässsig


----------



## Pat Stone (8. September 2008)

Dragull schrieb:


> was ist das für ein scheiss wo man ein e-mail bei m registrieren bekommen das man für die offene Bete nicht akzeptiert wird .
> 
> und sowas schümpft sich ofene beta ...so ein dreck das spiel werd ich jetzt noch nicht mal kaufen wenn die finalversion raus ist  .




Oh wie schade. Du hättest mit deinem " Wortschatz " gut zu den Grünhäuten gepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (8. September 2008)

Neue News: 

In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert. 

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.  

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de118&lang=de


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

> Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
> Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.



Mh, nochmal den Key reggen oder wieder warten?


----------



## Gnarlgor (8. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> habe ich glaube auch und bei mir patcht er auch net -.-




nein, was du bekommen hast war die bestätigungsmail... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (8. September 2008)

ich vorhin ne email bekommen in dem moment hab ich mir schon so gedacht juhu warbeta isch komme muahah und von wem war die kack email FACEBOOK verdammt


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

_Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen._

Der Patcher ist bei 68% - ohne Mail.


----------



## Sukki (8. September 2008)

gibt ne neue newsmeldung auf der warseite... alel die noch keine email haben sollen weiter geduld haben... omg

Sind ja erst 6 std.....


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

ich hab den key jetzt zum 4 ten mal abgeschikt xD...glaubt ihr dass könnte ein problem sein?^^...die speren mir den doch ned oder o0...ich dreh bald durch xD


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

und was bedeutet das jetz xOOO


----------



## Grazzle (8. September 2008)

!

hab grad keine lust die über 100 seiten vor mir durchzulesen wink.gif
gestern ging ja garnix mit registrieren,jetzt komm ich nach haus will mich eventuel registrieren,aber sobald ich auf die seite gehe,springt der auf die anfangs page der hp...is das normal? oder mach ich was falsch?
danke

!


----------



## Balok (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, in USA-Land soll's ja ganz gut gelaufen sein..... daraus hat man gelernt! ^^ 

WARtenHAMMER


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> _In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert.
> 
> Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
> Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.
> ...




Aha also bei mir hat es sinn gemacht sich mit dem Patcher zu verbinden bevor die E-Mail da war.... 87%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karon1981 (8. September 2008)

Also, ich kann mich auch gar nicht einloggen... Das Lustige ist bei mir:

Heute Morgen konnte ich mich mal kurz mit meinen Zugangdaten einloggen. Dann war ja die Anmeldeseite down... Dann habe ich brav gewartet, bis die neue Anmelde-Seite kam und habe meinen Key frei geschaltet. Die E-Mail kam ja logischerweise, wie oben beschrieben, nicht. Auf der englischen Mythic-Seite kann ich mich nicht einloggen, im Spiel auch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Langsam wird das echt komisch...


----------



## zoidberg153 (8. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> _Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen._
> 
> Der Patcher ist bei 68% - ohne Mail.



Super.. und ich kann MIT Mail nicht patchen ^^


----------



## Felron (8. September 2008)

warte auch schon ewig auf die mail die bis jetzt noch immer nicht da ist 

 hab jetzt mal versucht den patcher zu starten und es funktioniert :-)


----------



## Shrukan (8. September 2008)

So Nacht ich schlaf jetzt und gucke morgen vor der Schule oder in meinen Freistunden vllt kommt die Mail wie gestern mitten in der Nacht um 2h xD

Nacht... viel Spaß beim Warten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> So Nacht ich schlaf jetzt und gucke morgen vor der Schule oder in meinen Freistunden vllt kommt die Mail wie gestern mitten in der Nacht um 2h xD
> 
> Nacht... viel Spaß beim Warten noch
> 
> ...




danke werden wir haben ;D n8


----------



## rifter21 (8. September 2008)

das is ja lächerlich im quadrat, kommst auf die seite und es ist kein "OK-"Button da


Kopf->Tisch


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

So Leutz...seit 17:00 geregt und noch keine mail....

Wasn das fürn noopverein


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Felron schrieb:


> warte auch schon ewig auf die mail die bis jetzt noch immer nicht da ist
> 
> hab jetzt mal versucht den patcher zu starten und es funktioniert :-)



Hoffentlich können wir dann auch spielen.... patcher ist ja schön u. gut aber ich MUSS   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spüüüüllööön!


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

also ich weis nicht was ihr alle habt ich installiere das game grad erst und über den rest beschwer ich mich dann nacher ^^


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

rifter21 schrieb:


> das is ja lächerlich im quadrat, kommst auf die seite und es ist kein "OK-"Button da
> 
> 
> Kopf->Tisch




du musst erst alles eingeben dann kommt der button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Hoffentlich können wir dann auch spielen.... patcher ist ja schön u. gut aber ich MUSS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hoff ich - noch 8 % ....


----------



## Turntablerocker (8. September 2008)

mimimi


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

Schreibt doch mal, wei lange ihr etwa auf die Mail warten musstet. 
(CD-KEY-Bestätigungsmail)


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Gibt es hier irgendwen der tatsächlich spielen kann?


----------



## Betak (8. September 2008)

hi 

hab auch code registriert warte schon ab 16.00 Uhr 

Bin beim GMX angemeldet ob dass damit zu tun hat ?


----------



## Turntablerocker (8. September 2008)

bin jetzt bei ca. 7 stunden.


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

bis jetzt 6 stunden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ftw


----------



## rifter21 (8. September 2008)

hab ich

Opera, FF, IE, Chrome, such dir was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

Turntablerocker schrieb:


> mimimi




jaaaa wir hörn dich was gibts *g*


----------



## Thînêl (8. September 2008)

So ich bin ma off und ab ins Bett. Mal um 6 in da Früh gucken ob was da is. Hab ja Mac UND Windows hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn nicht, solangs mit 18.09 läuft solls mir auch Recht sein.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Schreibt doch mal, wei lange ihr etwa auf die Mail warten musstet.
> (CD-KEY-Bestätigungsmail)




ca 5 mins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Schreibt doch mal, wei lange ihr etwa auf die Mail warten musstet.
> (CD-KEY-Bestätigungsmail)


seit halb fünf in etwa und es ist noch nix da


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

seid 16:30^^ aber seid gestern gewöhn ich mich langsam ans warten
erschreckend irgendwie


----------



## Turntablerocker (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> jaaaa wir hörn dich was gibts *g*



nix gerade raidabbruch und immernoch keine mail.... umsonst gefreut


----------



## Terratec (8. September 2008)

rifter21 schrieb:


> hab ich
> 
> Opera, FF, IE, Chrome, such dir was aus
> 
> ...


iiieeeeh....Chrome der Spyer!! Vielleicht schickt dir Google ne Mail bei der sie dich für deine Wartezeiten bemitleiden...


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> ca 5 mins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du verarscht mich?


----------



## equinoxxx (8. September 2008)

naja, Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die, die noch länger wach sind VIEL GLÜCK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche mein Glück morgen früh wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

ich weiß net genau obs die bestätigungsmail war kann mir einer mal nen screeni machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkman (8. September 2008)

Also seid 5 Std. wart ich.. und sie sagen ich soll weiter warten??? Ok is nich so schlimm...

Vll. gibts ja was nettes am Release als Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So Instant T4^^


----------



## pastranora (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de118&lang=de schrieb:


> In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert.
> 
> Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
> Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.
> ...


----------



## Felron (8. September 2008)

Neue News



In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert. 

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.


----------



## Beø (8. September 2008)

warte seid 16:05Uhr auf ne mail, aber grad mal auf doof den Client angemacht und der saugt den Patch


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Du verarscht mich?




ne ich hab am sonntag um 12 versucht mich zu registrieren , vor ner halben stunde ca kam die mail von der registrierung dann hab ich key eingegeben 5 mins später war mail da jetz heißts allerdings "authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Ich warte 5 Stunden auf die mail. Man soll warten.Nichts. Keine mail, kein patchen nach 5 Stunden.

Ich gebe den key eben nochmal ein. 2 Minuten später kann ich patchen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoidberg153 (8. September 2008)

Bei mir hats 5 Minuten gedauert.. oder 4 Stunden, kann auch sein. Kann aber immer noch nicht patchen.. ist ja schlimmer als bei AOC

EDIT: Jetzt gehts... YAY !!!
Wie lang dauert das patchen ca?


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

*sterben will* 

aber das forum hier is echt unterhaltsam muss man sagen aber nach gut 6 wirds trotzdem langsam bitta

aber hin und wieder ham die leute hier so ihre humor ausbrüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikron (8. September 2008)

"Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung "


is klar ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> ne ich hab am sonntag um 12 versucht mich zu registrieren , vor ner halben stunde ca kam die mail von der registrierung dann hab ich key eingegeben 5 mins später war mail da jetz heißts allerdings "authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter von GOA?^^

Sonst noch irgendwer selbst oder davon gehört, dass jemand, der nicht in der closed-beta war, inzwischen spielen kann?


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

_schwanke grad zwischen wahnsinn ala "kleiner gangster spielt ut" und einfach nur emotionlos warten ! 
wem gehts genauso??_​


----------



## Riodian (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter von GOA?^^
> 
> Sonst noch irgendwer selbst oder davon gehört, dass jemand, der nicht in der closed-beta war, inzwischen spielen kann?




Ich!^^


----------



## frantic21 (8. September 2008)

So wird es zu 100% klappen also viel erfolg
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....d=1#post4187719


----------



## Mikron (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter von GOA?^^
> 
> Sonst noch irgendwer selbst oder davon gehört, dass jemand, der nicht in der closed-beta war, inzwischen spielen kann?





JA
weiß es von MINDESTENS 2 Personen :-)


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich warte 5 Stunden auf die mail. Man soll warten.Nichts. Keine mail, kein patchen nach 5 Stunden.
> 
> Ich gebe den key eben nochmal ein. 2 Minuten später kann ich patchen.....
> 
> ...




mit Mail?


----------



## Seelentot (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter von GOA?^^
> 
> Sonst noch irgendwer selbst oder davon gehört, dass jemand, der nicht in der closed-beta war, inzwischen spielen kann?



Yo kollege der bis heut morgen kurz nach 5 geduld hatte der zockt den ganzen abend die sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter von GOA?^^
> 
> Sonst noch irgendwer selbst oder davon gehört, dass jemand, der nicht in der closed-beta war, inzwischen spielen kann?




nope bin ich nicht dann würds ja funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

rifter21 schrieb:


> hab ich
> 
> Opera, FF, IE, Chrome, such dir was aus
> 
> ...





Chrome is son Stasibrowser..^^


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter von GOA?^^
> 
> Sonst noch irgendwer selbst oder davon gehört, dass jemand, der nicht in der closed-beta war, inzwischen spielen kann?




Spielen keine Ahnung, aber wie so oft war die News mal wieder fürn Eimer. 

Keine E-Mail, aber einloggen und patchen geht seid gerade. Kp was sich da getan hat aber ich freu mich ja mittlerweile über jeden kleinen Mist.

Achja:

Erste Eingabe: 17:30 Uhr IE
2te : ca 21.00 Uhr IE
3te : ca 22:15 Uhr Firefox


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Ok, mein Tipp: immer wieder den code eingeben, und kurz danach einfach versuchen zu patchen.

Nach 5 Stunden nochmal den key eigegeben, keine mail da, aber patchen ging sofort. Und er läd richtig schnell. Oh Gott, vielleicht kann ich heute sogar schon spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eternita (8. September 2008)

Edit: @ cynir
Huhuu,

zu 1.: wenn morgen die Beta laufen sollte (wovon ich ausgehe), wirst Du an Deinem ach so garantierten Zugang teilnehmen können
zu 2.: Headstart vor offiziellem Release... 18-4.... ist heute schon der 14.?

Ich kann gut verstehen, wie angepisst Du bist. Das sind neben Dir schätzungsweise 100.000 Leute auch. Aber denk' mal darüber nach, dass wir hier von einem Zugang zu einem MMORPG reden. Nicht darüber, ob Du morgen was zu Essen im Kühlschrank hast oder Deine Heizung läuft. Wundert mich nicht, wenn Du schreibst, dass Du seit 1996 Onlinespiele zockst. Dazu noch eines: ich verteidige die Entwickler in keinster Weise. Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die darüber enttäuscht sind, dass sie nicht spielen können. Aber wie gesagt: die Open Beta ist noch nicht zu ende und vom Headstart ist noch gar nichts zu sehen.
Daher einfach mal Ruhe bewahren und aus Frust in einem Deiner zahlreichen MMORPG's Leute metzeln. Das soll helfen.

LG Eternita


----------



## frantic21 (8. September 2008)

So klappt es zu 100% hat bei vielen jetzt so funktioniert bei mir und bin am patchen^^
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....d=1#post4187719


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Spielen keine Ahnung, aber wie so oft war die News mal wieder fürn Eimer.
> 
> Keine E-Mail, aber einloggen und patchen geht seid gerade. Kp was sich da getan hat aber ich freu mich ja mittlerweile über jeden kleinen Mist.
> 
> ...



Nachtrag zu obigem (sry bei derartig vielen Posts geht n Edit eh unter) 

E-Mail eingetrudel um 22:22 Uhr na wenn das kein Zeichen ist^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaa.einfach immer wieder den key eingeben!

euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Hahaha konnte ohne E-mail Patchen und Betateste jetzt gerade die Charerstellung. kA ob es weitergeht, aber bleibt dran und versucht halt Patchen auch mal ohne Mail, es wird langsam, es wird...


----------



## Avalanche (8. September 2008)

Hm, irgendwie kann ich bei einer Stelle im Code nicht erkennen, ob es sich um ein "D" oder ein "O" handelt.... Schlecht gedruckt....


----------



## Mikron (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaa.einfach immer wieder den key eingeben!
> 
> euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...




was hast du gemacht ? deinen key 7 mal eingetippt ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

frantic21 schrieb:


> So klappt es zu 100% hat bei vielen jetzt so funktioniert bei mir und bin am patchen^^
> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....d=1#post4187719



das ist wie mit der unbefleckten Empfängnis^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Mikron schrieb:


> was hast du gemacht ? deinen key 7 mal eingetippt ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, steht jetzt auch in anderen foren: Eingeben, auf "grüne Bestätigung" warten, ist die mail kurz danach nicht da, key wieder eingeben, und immer so weiter


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> jo, steht jetzt auch in anderen foren: Eingeben, auf "grüne Bestätigung" warten, ist die mail kurz danach nicht da, key wieder eingeben, und immer so weiter



browser is egal oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*abergläubischwird*


----------



## Sladex (8. September 2008)

sry GOA auch wenns Beta ist, ist das was ihr gerade abliefert einfach nur ein EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Neal (8. September 2008)

kann ich nur bestätigen,bin bei 64%

ps:hallo @all


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

lol, plötzlich schreibt hier keiner mehr, weil alle am Code eingeben sind; immer und immer wieder, immer und immmer...


----------



## Larentina (8. September 2008)

Scheiß die Wand an!

Während ihr alle euch über die warte Zeit auf eure E-mail "freuen" könnt, muss ich hier verzweifelt rumsitzen und mit ansehen wie die Account Registration immer noch nicht erreichbar ist.

Obwohl das ganze ne Beta ist und deswegen alles zu Testzwecken ist, dreh ich hier langsam am Rad, könnt ihr denn nicht mal diese KACK REGISTRIERUNG AUF MACHEN ?! 

Natürlich gibt es auch andere dinge die ich nun tun könnt aber verdammt nochmal ich warte jetzt schon seit gestern um 8Uhr darauf das ich mich Registrieren kann! 


[Dampfablass]
.... öfkdjsghsföhöadfgujödafghöadfhgöadfghöadfghadöfghadöfghö STERBT IHR !#@*' ....
[/Dampfablass]



> Diese Beschränkung ist erfolgreich und langsam aber sicher können immer mehr von euch ihren Code eingeben und sich anschließend auf den Spielservern einloggen. Obwohl die Bevorzugung der Anfragen wichtig ist und Resultate zeigt, wird es dennoch mehrere Stunden dauern, bis alle Registrierungsanfragen bearbeitet sind.
> Aus diesem Grund werden wir die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite bis morgen deaktiviert lassen.



*OMFG  ich hasse euch ..  abgrundtief ... : /

So also viel Spaß euch noch beim warten, ich werde auf Morgen hoffen. -.-


----------



## Zackai (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ok, mein Tipp: immer wieder den code eingeben, und kurz danach einfach versuchen zu patchen.
> 
> Nach 5 Stunden nochmal den key eigegeben, keine mail da, aber patchen ging sofort. Und er läd richtig schnell. Oh Gott, vielleicht kann ich heute sogar schon spielen
> 
> ...



so hats bei mir auch geklappt! 
10 tabs auf, copy&paste , 10 mal abgeschickt, bäääm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Flamestorm* (8. September 2008)

Aktuelle offizielle Ankündigung auf war-europe.com :

Wie wir schon angekündigt hatten, ist die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite momentan deaktiviert, um es dem Datenbankserver zu erlauben, ausschließlich die Registrierung von Codes für den offene Betatest zu bearbeiten.

Diese Beschränkung ist erfolgreich und langsam aber sicher können immer mehr von euch ihren Code eingeben und sich anschließend auf den Spielservern einloggen. Obwohl die Bevorzugung der Anfragen wichtig ist und Resultate zeigt, wird es dennoch mehrere Stunden dauern, bis alle Registrierungsanfragen bearbeitet sind.
Aus diesem Grund werden wir die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite bis morgen deaktiviert lassen.  

Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Neal (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> jo, steht jetzt auch in anderen foren: Eingeben, auf "grüne Bestätigung" warten, ist die mail kurz danach nicht da, key wieder eingeben, und immer so weiter


kann ich bestätigen,musste 3 mal eingeben und nun patcht er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> jo, steht jetzt auch in anderen foren: Eingeben, auf "grüne Bestätigung" warten, ist die mail kurz danach nicht da, key wieder eingeben, und immer so weiter



brute force ^^ naja kann auch den absturz des servers zur folge haben aba das kennen wa alle ja schon 
ALSO : copyt und pastet um euer leben


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

Ich habs auch so gemacht. Mal schaun, entweder ich werd gesperrt oder endlich freigeschaltet ^^ gibt ja nur die 2 Optionen xD


----------



## redG (8. September 2008)

Grad 4 mal eingegeben und schwupps mail war da.


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

Teilzitat GOA:
"Ihr habt schon mehrere Stunden gewartet und versucht immer wieder, euren Code mit verschiedenen Browsern zu aktivieren:
Auch wenn es länger dauert gibt es keinen Grund, die Aktivierung wiederholt zu versuchen. Damit belastet ihr lediglich die Server und ihr werdet am Ende eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, gefolgt von vielen anderen, die besagen, dass „Dieser CD-Key wurde bereits aktiviert“."

hm


----------



## kurt2bain (8. September 2008)

neue meldung stand von grade 22:00 uhr



In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert.

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können.

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.

na da bin ich mal gespannt..!!


----------



## Mikron (8. September 2008)

Update: Nun gibt es auch ein Statement zur Registrierung von Accounts. Demnach kann man erst morgen wieder neue Konten erstellen, damit der Server alle Aktivierungsanfragen bezüglich der Codes abarbeiten kann. Es soll übrigens mehrere Stunden dauern, bis alle Anfragen abgearbeitet sind - dementsprechend lange müsst ihr unter Umständen warten.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

es gibt schon wieder ne neue ^^


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

redG schrieb:


> Grad 4 mal eingegeben und schwupps mail war da.



9 Mal glaube, keine email da....


----------



## Zackai (8. September 2008)

so nach 2 tage langen warten kann ich nun endlich zocken gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tiefstes beileid an alle die es noch nicht können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoidberg153 (8. September 2008)

93% ogog!! PS: Sind die Server eigentlich online, also kann man einloggen und spielen?


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

Ich danke gott ich kann spielen-.-   euch wünsch cih viiiiiiel glück das auch IHR den dreckskey mal bestätigt bekommt.


----------



## Mikron (8. September 2008)

Wie wir schon angekündigt hatten, ist die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite momentan deaktiviert, um es dem Datenbankserver zu erlauben, ausschließlich die Registrierung von Codes für den offene Betatest zu bearbeiten.

Diese Beschränkung ist erfolgreich und langsam aber sicher können immer mehr von euch ihren Code eingeben und sich anschließend auf den Spielservern einloggen. Obwohl die Bevorzugung der Anfragen wichtig ist und Resultate zeigt, wird es dennoch mehrere Stunden dauern, bis alle Registrierungsanfragen bearbeitet sind.
Aus diesem Grund werden wir die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite bis morgen deaktiviert lassen.  

Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Zackai (8. September 2008)

zoidberg153 schrieb:


> 93% ogog!! PS: Sind die Server eigentlich online, also kann man einloggen und spielen?



japs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurt2bain (8. September 2008)

Die machen es auch und es scheint zu funktionieren ..auch wenn ich kein Fan da von bin ...hab aber nun meine 14h voll..
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....9265&page=2


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

9x... keine mail


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

gebts auf es macht nur mehr kaputt
denn stellt euch vor es ist krieg in warhammer und keiner kommt wegen 414!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

6 Stunden warten, und immer noch keine Mail.


----------



## kaldorei (8. September 2008)

Neueste Frontnachrichten:

_Wie wir schon angekündigt hatten, ist die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite momentan deaktiviert, um es dem Datenbankserver zu erlauben, ausschließlich die Registrierung von Codes für den offene Betatest zu bearbeiten.

Diese Beschränkung ist erfolgreich und langsam aber sicher können immer mehr von euch ihren Code eingeben und sich anschließend auf den Spielservern einloggen. Obwohl die Bevorzugung der Anfragen wichtig ist und Resultate zeigt, wird es dennoch mehrere Stunden dauern, bis alle Registrierungsanfragen bearbeitet sind.
Aus diesem Grund werden wir die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite bis morgen deaktiviert lassen.  

Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden._

- mhm, wie gut, dass manche schon ewig den Newsletter beziehen und somit über ein Konto verfügen...

Aber ich denke, x-mal den Code einzugeben, wird die Sache auch nicht gerade beschleunigen.

...Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...​
edit: ups, oben war schon wieder jemand schneller...^^


----------



## MarlyundMarly (8. September 2008)

ich gib es auf kein bock mehr auf den schmarn GOA und die "414" initiative hat mich vernichtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht klapt es morgen ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

so ich hör auf zu spammen das bringts auch nicht...


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

so, hatte den key nochmal 7 mal abgeschickt und war grad dabei ca 25 seiten mit copy and paste zuzustopfen, bekomm ich ne mail, dass mein key nicht registriert wurde. hab ich gekuckt warum, stand da, er sei schon registriert. also patchdownloader angeworfen und konnte mich einloggen. soviel zum thema man soll warten bis ne mail kommt. hab nur eine bekommen, dass ich nicht registriert wurde, was ich aber schon lange war... aber freu, es geht


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

hey wir wollten doch 3700 posts überbieten ^^ also tippt meine kleinen tippt +muhahhahaaa+
//sorry warwahn^^


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

JAAAAHH ES PATCHT !!!


----------



## Fireleaf (8. September 2008)

So hab es oft genug wiederholt, mir tun die  finger weh... Ich glaub nun auch nicht
an die mehrmals eingeben methode...

Gute Nacht @all und Good Luck bei der Bestätigung! Ich hoffe es werden noch alle
Glücklich!

Man sieht sich vllt morgen, zumindest wenn ich dann immernoch nicht Freigeschaltet
bin... Dann werd ich aber zickig...


----------



## Galleo (8. September 2008)

ich warte auch immernoch, naja um 7 muss ich zur arbeit vielleicht klappts ja bis dahin.
die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

d3dx9_34.dll fehlt mir...kann mir wer sagen was das ist?^^


----------



## Besk (8. September 2008)

Ich erhalte beim Starten der War.exe den folgenden Error:

----------------------------------------------------------
Critical Error
Authentication failed -- application terminated
----------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich die .exe starte kommt erst das Warhammer-Symbol und unten die Marken. In weißter Schrift steht oben: LOADING
Dann wechselt der Mauszeiger nach ner Zeitlang zu dem typischen War-Zeiger.
Dann, weil es mir zulange dauert, geht man raus und sieht diesen Error.
Ich klicke darauf und beide Fenster schließen sich.

Liegt das an Vista?

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen ;D


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Langsam sinkt mein Lustpegel und der Frustpegel steigt.


----------



## TimmPriest (8. September 2008)

so hab jetzt nach 5h warten die mail bekommen das mein beta code aktiviert worden ist und patche grad, so langsam wirds...


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

noch 71 % dann kann ich spielen !!! JAAAAHHH !!!


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

ohne warhammer betakeybestätigungsmail und patcher dreht homer durch *an die wand kritzel*


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> d3dx9_34.dll fehlt mir...kann mir wer sagen was das ist?^^



ne aktuelle direct X version könnte helfen


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> noch 71 % dann kann ich spielen !!! JAAAAHHH !!!




du bist und bleibst ein penner sitzt neben mir und machst deinen dl während ich wieder warten darf das ich bestätigt werde ^^


----------



## Suspicious (8. September 2008)

ja gute freunde muss man haben ^^


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> du bist und bleibst ein penner sitzt neben mir und machst deinen dl während ich wieder warten darf das ich bestätigt werde ^^





MUAHAHAAHAAAA !!! (aber danke dass du mein ei fütterst xD )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> ne aktuelle direct X version könnte helfen


Könntest du mir da per PM nen link schicken(auf chip kamen dann nur lauter zip dateien udn es funzt nicht :/)


----------



## 50kaisa (8. September 2008)

Bei mir ists so dass ich gerade meinen betakey reg. habe und jetzt müsste ich auf ne mail wartn stimmt dass?

2. wenn ich meine reg. abschluss mail auf den link klicke kommt der fehler dass mein acc. gesperrt ist und code 711..

ist dass normal da de reg. gerade nicht möglich ist oder ist der wirklich gesperrt? 

würd mich über ne antwort freun 

Peace


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> du bist und bleibst ein penner sitzt neben mir und machst deinen dl während ich wieder warten darf das ich bestätigt werde ^^



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

_Wie wir schon angekündigt hatten, ist die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite momentan deaktiviert, um es dem Datenbankserver zu erlauben, ausschließlich die Registrierung von Codes für den offene Betatest zu bearbeiten.

Diese Beschränkung ist erfolgreich und langsam aber sicher können immer mehr von euch ihren Code eingeben und sich anschließend auf den Spielservern einloggen. Obwohl die Bevorzugung der Anfragen wichtig ist und Resultate zeigt, wird es dennoch mehrere Stunden dauern, bis alle Registrierungsanfragen bearbeitet sind.
Aus diesem Grund werden wir die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite bis morgen deaktiviert lassen.  

Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden._

langsam wirds lächerlich oder


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

xDD

edit: aber ja auch wenn ich gleich spielen kann es wird verdammt lächerlich -.-


----------



## Erlindar (8. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt jedes mal, wenn ich mich beim zum patchen einloggen will:

*Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen! Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein! *

Wieviele haben den das Problem noch?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

50kaisa schrieb:


> Bei mir ists so dass ich gerade meinen betakey reg. habe und jetzt müsste ich auf ne mail wartn stimmt dass?
> 
> 2. wenn ich meine reg. abschluss mail auf den link klicke kommt der fehler dass mein acc. gesperrt ist und code 711..
> 
> ...




reg bis morgen früh gesperrt, siehe news


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt jedes mal, wenn ich mich beim zum patchen einloggen will:
> 
> *Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen! Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein! *
> 
> Wieviele haben den das Problem noch?




hunderte ^^


----------



## Sukki (8. September 2008)

also ich hab meinen key ca 20x nochmal eingegeben.. aber nix passiert


----------



## Erlindar (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> hunderte ^^



D.h. der Patcher ist überlastet, oder?


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Sukki schrieb:


> also ich hab meinen key ca 20x nochmal eingegeben.. aber nix passiert




musst nur noch 10 mins oder so warten normalerweise kommt dann ne email wo du bestätigt wirst dann gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onyx` (8. September 2008)

Viele...

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können.


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

EYYYY hat schon iwer mit ner gmx email addy die mail bekommen? *ausflipp*


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> D.h. der Patcher ist überlastet, oder?




ne du darfst rein weil du so net gefragt hast *lach*


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

und nu die offizielle bestätigung bekommen, dass mein key geht. aber is schon doll, erst kommt die aussage, dass es nicht geht, obwohl es geht und dann bestätigen sie dass es geht....


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

XolZo schrieb:


> EYYYY hat schon iwer mit ner gmx email addy die mail bekommen? *ausflipp*




ich hab auf meine gmx adresse nix gekriegt mach dir eine bei web da hats gefunzt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

du bist lustig mein akka is aber mit ner gmx email addresse registriert


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

hab gmx und habs bekommen


----------



## Cyfedias (8. September 2008)

tjo hättes net gedacht aber tatsache nach glaub 14 mal eingeben bin ich am patchen...ohne mail^^

edit:mail kam auch grade 3 mins später...


----------



## dalow (8. September 2008)

hmm,..
ich hab keine bestätigung zu meinem key erhalten kann mich aber einloggen und es patcht gerade.

ok nun habsch die mail erhalten..


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

Cyfedias schrieb:


> tjo hättes net gedacht aber tatsache nach glaub 14 mal eingeben bin ich am patchen...ohne mail^^


Wie das?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

mail wird nachgeliefert, in der mail muss man eh nichts anklicken, dient nur als hinweis, dass es geht


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

XolZo schrieb:


> EYYYY hat schon iwer mit ner gmx email addy die mail bekommen? *ausflipp*



würd mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

XolZo schrieb:


> du bist lustig mein akka is aber mit ner gmx email addresse registriert




ich hab mir nen neuen gemacht heute nachmittag war reg server kurz online und so gings dann


----------



## Sukki (8. September 2008)

das doch nich wahr----

grad Email bekommen 

Da muss man die erst vollspammen--- unglaublich.-..

Hoffe die registration geht auch mal bald wieder damit mein Freund auch endlich mal anfangen kann...

Nun noch warten ob er gleich patcht..


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

onyx` schrieb:


> Viele...
> 
> Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
> Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. *Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können*.



das ende des Tages ist bald. Warum zur Hölle macht GOA solche Versprechen?


----------



## gebe (8. September 2008)

bin ich froh das ich hier auf der arbeit sitze und nicht vor morgen früh 6 uhr nach hause komme. vielleicht hat es GOA ja bis da fertiggebracht das ich mich dann in den patcher einloggen kann.

mfg und gl allen noch


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

dalow schrieb:


> hmm,..
> ich hab keine bestätigung zu meinem key erhalten kann mich aber einloggen und es patcht gerade.


Wo loggst du dich ein?


----------



## Vargon223 (8. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt jedes mal, wenn ich mich beim zum patchen einloggen will:
> 
> *Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen! Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein! *
> 
> Wieviele haben den das Problem noch?



Hab das selbe Problem..könnt mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand laufen..das nervt nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

derfabi schrieb:


> Wo loggst du dich ein?




einfach WAR starten


----------



## Diola (8. September 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> d3dx9_34.dll fehlt mir...kann mir wer sagen was das ist?^^



 Das ist glaube ich nur wenn du Vista mit dx10 hast, da braucht man nur noch dx9 zusätzlich installieren.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> würd mich auch mal interessieren


 ja geht mit gmx


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Habe keine bestätigung und kann mich auch nicht einloggen.


----------



## Raminator (8. September 2008)

so langsam kotzt mich das an^^
wo kann ich schonmal den patch laden?


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Hm komischerweise kann ich jetzt patchen + einloggen obwohl ich eine email bekommen hab das es angeblich fehlgeschlagen sei...


----------



## Fritzchen (8. September 2008)

so nun wie "empfohlen" 20 Seiten aufgemacht und einwenig Copy&Paste betrieben, mal sehen ob nu was ankommt...
Harze Zeiten erfordern wohl verzeifelte Maßnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja bin auch bei Web.de und habe erstes Mal gegen 16 Uhr meinen Code eingegeben.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Vargon223 schrieb:


> Hab das selbe Probleme..könnt mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand laufen..das nervt nur noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das besagt nur, dass der key noch nicht freigeschaltet wurde, aber grade häufen sich die mitteilungen, dass es geht, also toitoitoi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> so langsam kotzt mich das an^^
> wo kann ich schonmal den patch laden?




patch laden geht leider erst wenn du registriert bist und die best. mail hast...


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Hm komischerweise kann ich jetzt patchen + einloggen obwohl ich eine email bekommen hab das es angeblich fehlgeschlagen sei...



hatte ich auch, bestätigung kommt sicher gleich


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

email bekommen...

*Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert*


WTF falscher Code?? So steht der drecks code auf dem scheiß Heft.


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> einfach WAR starten


Da kommt bei mir: mindestens eine Datei konnte nicht empfangen werden. Bitte versucht es nach kurzer Wartezeit erneut....


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich nur wenn du Vista mit dx10 hast, da braucht man nur noch dx9 zusätzlich installieren.


stimmt nich ein hotifx reicht!


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

gehen immer noch viele auf averland? da sind ja einige hier ausm forum, alles leidgeprüfte


----------



## Dennisth (8. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich warte auch schon seit 16:00 Uhr auf die E-mail.

Ich blaube diese "Firma" GOA hat als Acc Server einen der ersten PCs die gebaut wurden.

Ich mein was bitte ist so schwer und WAS soll da so lange dauern?

Bsp:

Der Server bekommt die Datei oder was auch immer wo alles drin steht. Das sieht dann so aus:
E-mail: blabla@blabla.com
Login: blabla
PW: blabla
Code: blabla

Der Server muss nur das tun: Login überprüfen obs ihn gibt. Wenn ja -> stimmt das PW. Wenn ja -> stimmt die E-mailadresse. Wenn ja -> Code gültig. Wenn ja -> Befehl dan login- und Patchserver schicken das dieser Acc in die DB aufgenommen werden soll. -> e-mail mir makro an den Account senden. -> Fertig. -> Nächster Fall plz
Wenn einer der oben gennaneten angaben nicht stimmt -> E-mail mit makro zur E-mailaddy schicken

Ich mein es gibt WoW Private Server die bis zu 3000 Spieler haben und die haben "nur" nen dualcore und 4 GB RAM. Die kriegen es hin mal eben ALLE mobs items und was weiß ich nciht alles simultan zu machen aber GOA kriegt das nicht hin? 

Wetten die sind einfach nur zu faul und/oder zu dumm das Problem zu lösen. Das Problem wird am Headstart und erst recht beim Release wiederkommen.

Soviel meine Meinung. Ich warte noch immer auf die E-mail

mfg Dennisth


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

ich hab keinen bock mehr ich geh ins bett 
GN8 und möge khaine mit euch sein !!!


----------



## Helveticus (8. September 2008)

Ok, 16. Mai meinen Account registriert.

Heute um 16:25 das grüne Ok erhalten.

Bis eben nix passiert.

Nun Bruteforce versucht mit 9x Copy Paste und siehe da e-mail ist da.

Und patcher läuft.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Moin, also ich hab es jetzt so gemacht, war stressig aber hab ejtzt mein Key und bin beim Patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgendes:

Internet Explorer Öffnen (hab es damit gemacht) 

10 Tabs Öffnen und jeweils 10 mal die Seite http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de aufrufen

10mal jeweils alle Daten eingeben (ich weiß dauert lange und is nervig Copy & Paste Hilft hier ungemein)

Dann alle nach und nach gleichzeitig abschicken.

Das hat bei mir ca 10 Minuten gedauert 5 min später hatte ich zwei Emails eine mit Key Positiv Bestätigung und eine Negativ und kann jetzt Patch saugen, probiert es aus.

Edit: 52% WAR IS COMING


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. September 2008)

Ich mag tzeench


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit einen Ausgefüllten Tab KOMPLETT zu kopieren, das man nicht dauernd Wort für Wort kopieren und einfügen muss?


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit einen Ausgefüllten Tab KOMPLETT zu kopieren, das man nicht dauernd Wort für Wort kopieren und einfügen muss?



das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

hm ich lauf gleich ammok ich hab jemanden neben mir sitzen der auch nen beta key hat und darf mir grad anhörn woah ist das geil das ist ja richtig fit weil der penner schon bestätigt wurde und ich warte immernoch auf meine mail ^^


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

30 mal angemeldet, 1. mal um 16.30, eben( vor 10 mins) den rest, und immernoch keine email.

tröstet mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit einen Ausgefüllten Tab KOMPLETT zu kopieren, das man nicht dauernd Wort für Wort kopieren und einfügen muss?



Leider nicht, ich habe es einfach so gemacht das ich erst Email Copy&Past dann Account Name usw. nervig war nur die Key Eingabe


----------



## Galleo (8. September 2008)

Besk schrieb:


> Ich erhalte beim Starten der War.exe den folgenden Error:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Critical Error
> ...




Jop probier mal: rechtsklick auf WAR und dann ~> als admin ausführen danach solltes es gehn , wenns immernoch nicht geht mit 414 drohen das klappt immer ^^


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Na, wenn das so ist, werde ich jetzt mal 10 Tabs mit dem Browser Chrome ausfüllen.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

btw. der Patch läuft bei mir 1A , wenigstens da kann man nicht meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



85% !!


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Na, wenn das so ist, werde ich jetzt mal 10 Tabs mit dem Browser Chrome ausfüllen.



ist der chrome browser echt so gut wie es heist?


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

btw ich habse!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Boa endlich hab ich auch die Mail bekommen gespammt wien irrer...^^


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Wiinny schrieb:


> Boa endlich hab ich auch die Mail bekommen gespammt wien irrer...^^



Scheint wohl die einzigste Möglichkeit an einen ranzukommen..leider aber gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

ich hab mir grad 10 Tabs copyed schick den ersten ab : neue Email =)


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> ist der chrome browser echt so gut wie es heist?



Er läd einzelne Seiten SEHR schnell, doch wenn man 10 gleichzeitig offen hat und versucht bei allen etwas einzugeben, dann laggt es ziemlich.


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Naja davor hab ich auch brav gewartet aber es geht scheinbar nicht anders


----------



## Tidra-on (8. September 2008)

Registrierung btw. Accerstellung bis morgen dicht. Wies dann weitergeht steht noch in den Sternen. Das kann nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Das wird immer mehr zur Farce. So wird Mythics wochenlanges Gehype in ein paar Tagen von Goa zerstört. Hut ab.


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

omgz  ^^ 2 mails auf einmal erhalten nun, einmal dasses geht, einmal dass key besetzt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviel zum nicht mehrmals melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwischen meinen ersten 2 meldungen lagen 5+ stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es patcht , und das sogar schnell  *freu*


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

LOL Patch ist fertig, ich klicke auf Spielen und was passiert? NIX WASN JEZT LOS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Das liegt scheinbar nicht an dem mehrmaligen Absender der Daten. Habs 1 mal gemacht heut Nachmittag und grad Bestätigung bekommen, dass Key registriert wurde. Einloggen klappt aber noch nicht.

Braucht also nicht spamen!


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

So ich krieg den Start nicht hin. Hab Email bekommen. Was muss ich öffnen? wenn ich die warpatch.exe starte kommt: mindestens eine datei konnte nicht geladen werden. bitte versuchen sie es später nochma.

wenn ich war.exe starte krieg ich den critical error...


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Kommen bei den Codes auch "D" vor oder sollen das alles "O" sein?


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

palma schrieb:


> Das liegt scheinbar nicht an dem mehrmaligen Absender der Daten. Habs 1 mal gemacht heut Nachmittag und grad Bestätigung bekommen, dass Key registriert wurde. Einloggen klappt aber noch nicht.
> 
> Braucht also nicht spamen!




warum hab ich dann nur 2 mails und nicht 30 erhalten?


----------



## Domme (8. September 2008)

Also der Spass klappt wirklich ... bin nun auch freigeschaltet. Bin bei 47% jetzt :-)


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Weiß nich genau evtl brauch der nen Port den du zu hast


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

dense schrieb:


> warum hab ich dann nur 2 mails und nicht 30 erhalten?



Ich hab keine Ahnung, alles etwas merkwürdig.
Wie gesagt das Einloggen klappt z.B. noch nicht bei mir.


----------



## Domme (8. September 2008)

Ich berichte, ob das einloggen gleich klappt .... bin bei 56%.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

OK, bei mir ne dll dabei gefehlt, aber jetzt erhalte ich auch Crit Error...könnte weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> Moin, also ich hab es jetzt so gemacht, war stressig aber hab ejtzt mein Key und bin beim Patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



funktioniert bei mir eindeutig nicht....


----------



## Ghymalen (8. September 2008)

Woah  astrein das game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich kann euch sagen, die server sind stabiler als die website xD
hatte bis jetzt erst so 5 lags ca.  ;-)

Viel Spaß beim zocken und patchen, was eig recht schnell geht, aber mein zeitgefühl ist i.wie weg^^ (wielang hab ich jetzt gewartet um zocken zu können?!)

Bye und gn8
Ghymalen


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Domme schrieb:


> Ich berichte, ob das einloggen gleich klappt .... bin bei 56%.



Wenn du patchen kannst, dann klappt das Einloggen doch :>

Hab zumindest von Closed Beta gepatcht und dort muss man erst einloggen, dann kann man patchen.


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

palma schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, alles etwas merkwürdig.
> Wie gesagt das Einloggen klappt z.B. noch nicht bei mir.



spam anmeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vl. hilfts 

bei mir sofort nach emailerhalt hats einloggen geklappt. 5 mins vorher schoma probiert und da ned.

werd daraus auch ned wirklich schlau.

viel glück jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Woah  astrein das game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die sind so stabil weil es keiner draufschaft..^^


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

verdammt will auch die kack email ...


----------



## Erlindar (8. September 2008)

Domme schrieb:


> Also der Spass klappt wirklich ... bin nun auch freigeschaltet. Bin bei 47% jetzt :-)



Also mal ne eventuell blöde Frage:

Ich hab vorhin auch die Mail bekommen, mit Login-Name, Nick-Name und meiner Email-Adresse! 
Wenn ich jetzt aber den Patcher starte bekomm ich ständig die Fehlermeldung 
*Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein.
*
Jetzt die Fragen:
- Kam das bei den Leuten, die nun glücklich den Patch ziehen auch vor, oder hat die Anmeldung sofort funktioniert?
- Ihr habt doch logischerweise auch den Loginnamen kleingeschrieben und den auch genauso eingegegeben?

Thx!


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Wiinny schrieb:


> Die sind so stabil weil es keiner draufschaft..^^



Nee, 1 deutscher Server hat sogar bereits ne Warteschleife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Er läd einzelne Seiten SEHR schnell, doch wenn man 10 gleichzeitig offen hat und versucht bei allen etwas einzugeben, dann laggt es ziemlich.



naja das war bei firefox grad easy hab grad ma nach 30 losgejagt vieleicht hauts hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domme (8. September 2008)

Nein, hat nicht SOFORT funktioniert .... musste nochmals 10min warten. Hab dann auch noch die zweite Mail mit "Key is schon belegt" bekommen und dann konnte ich mich anmelden ... 72%


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. September 2008)

Langsam wird es lächerlich - Registrierung geht nicht, Login nicht ....

Open-Beta Tag1 - für den Arsch
Open-Beta Tag2 - für den Arsch

wenn man von Linux/Unix (Debian, RedHat, CentOS, BSD)  und Datenbanken (Oracle, PostgreSQL) keine Ahnung hat sollte man die Finger davon lassen und WinzigWeich verwenden bzw. Leute holen die Ahnung haben!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciociorak (8. September 2008)

Ohh man ich will endlich die verkackte Mail haben -.- is echt zu kotzen ich hasse warten! hab auch bei gmx registriert


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

JUHUUU 
"Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008"


und LOOOOL
"Identifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaD111 (8. September 2008)

Ich bin auch bei gmx und bis jetzt nicht passiert liegt wohl an gmx ???


----------



## Wiinny (8. September 2008)

Mhm jo verdammt.... hab fertig gepatcht und nun fehlt ihm ne datei 0o?


----------



## ciociorak (8. September 2008)

hmm kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ausschließen lässt sich das auch nicht. Ich werd noch bis morgen warten, wenn bis dahin nix passiert ist geb ich den code nochmal ein


----------



## Luu1 (8. September 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEER PAAAAAATCHT! JAAA!

Tipp an alle: 3 Fenster öffnen und mit verschiedenen Browsern. Bei mir funktionerte es so in 4 Minuten!
5 Minuten später ging der Patcher dann!


----------



## palma (8. September 2008)

Wenn die Mail kam, dann warten.
Mein Account geht jetzt auch ohne jemals gespamt zu haben^^


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2008)

Ich hab doch kein bock mehr über sieben stunden wart ich nun auf die mail... ich will nicht mehr...
Ich geh schlafen und hoffe das es morgen endlich was wird... 
mir is nämlich langweilig...


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Er tut so als würde er PÄTSCHÄNN O_O

Falls ich Euch ein Tipp geben darf, ich weiss ja nicht ob es hilft .. ich habs auf einer anderen Seite gelesen und eig. ist es Unfug aber ich habs soeben gemacht un innerhalb von 5 min meine Mail bekommen ... ich hab ca. 10 oder 11 Mal den KEy eingegeben und prüfen lasssen.
Ich weiss es verursacht womöglich einen Stau aber ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht zu böse?


----------



## Erlindar (8. September 2008)

Bei mir geht der Patcher auch fast nach einer Stunde noch nicht! 
E-Mail habe ich um 22.44 Uhr erhalten!


----------



## Domme (8. September 2008)

Es klappt ......... muuuahhhh, bin zocken !!


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Patcher auch fast nach einer Stunde noch nicht!
> E-Mail habe ich um 22.44 Uhr erhalten!




Bei mri ist er nach ca. 30 sec angesprungen und 1-2 Minuten später hab ich 60 von 196 mb


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.  

Ihr habt schon mehrere Stunden gewartet und versucht immer wieder, euren Code mit verschiedenen Browsern zu aktivieren:
Auch wenn es länger dauert gibt es keinen Grund, die Aktivierung wiederholt zu versuchen. Damit belastet ihr lediglich die Server und ihr werdet am Ende eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, gefolgt von vielen anderen, die besagen, dass „Dieser CD-Key wurde bereits aktiviert“. 



Quelle


----------



## etmundi (8. September 2008)

Nur zur Erinnerung

"Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können".

Mal sehn, ob sie ihr Versprechen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Er tut so als würde er PÄTSCHÄNN O_O
> 
> Falls ich Euch ein Tipp geben darf, ich weiss ja nicht ob es hilft .. ich habs auf einer anderen Seite gelesen und eig. ist es Unfug aber ich habs soeben gemacht un innerhalb von 5 min meine Mail bekommen ... ich hab ca. 10 oder 11 Mal den KEy eingegeben und prüfen lasssen.
> Ich weiss es verursacht womöglich einen Stau aber ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht zu böse?




Noch etwas, wenn es wirklich so klappt, dann würde es doch bedeuten, dass nur ca. 10% der Mails rausgejagd werden. Sowas macht mir irgendwie Angst


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ich hab mal wieder ein Rädchen?!


----------



## kaldorei (8. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> ist der chrome browser echt so gut wie es heist?



Naja, da er wohl mit Hauptaugenmerk auf Webanwendungen konzipiert wurde, ist er teilweise schon schneller, weil er einfach mit internen Anwendungen besser umgehen kann. Nur stoßen die Nutzungsbedingungen und vielleicht auch einige Funktionen des Browsers, die die Kommunikation mit Google betreffen einigen Datenschützern sauer auf.

Mal sehen wies nach einem Update aussieht.

LG,
noch ein GOA-Geschädigter mit müdem Blick und hängenden Spitzohren
(mann können Dunkelelfen sch.... aussehen, lol...)


----------



## ArminFRA (8. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Patcher auch fast nach einer Stunde noch nicht!
> E-Mail habe ich um 22.44 Uhr erhalten!



YES!!!

endlich patcher läuft.....


mit browser-bombing vor 15 min endlich bestätigungsmail bekommen, dann bei ersten einloggen via patcher - auth-fehler, nach 10maligen weiteren anmeldeversuchen gehts jetzt endlich!!!!!


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Hmm falsch gequotet ^^


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

ich hab jetzt aus frust wenigstens 20-30 mal den key eingegeben und abgeschickt und noch immer keine mail ...das ist ja fürn ar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

ES PATCHT!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab emails gespammt und die Mail is da, 13 % WAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Menno, ich möchte auch patchen und WAR spielen. 30 tabs ausgefüllt und abgeschickt, noch nichts passiert.


----------



## Calel (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Noch etwas, wenn es wirklich so klappt, dann würde es doch bedeuten, dass nur ca. 10% der Mails rausgejagd werden. Sowas macht mir irgendwie Angst




"bruteforce-methode" klappt, bei mir auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldali (8. September 2008)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu @ patchen!!!

wenns nur mal ned schief geht!!!!


----------



## Saiien II (8. September 2008)

Finde es komisch das einige schon ihre Mail bekommen haben und ich nicht.
Ich habe mich schließlich ca. 2Min nach erscheinen der neuen Seite authentifizieren lassen und bis jetzt kam noch nichts.
2 Tage von der eh schon sehr kurzen Betaphase sind schon um und ich habe noch nicht mehr gesehen als die WAR Website und den Patch Login. (Bin aber seid Sonntag 8:30 dabei)
Ich will jetzt nicht (wie viele anderen) Goa und sonstige dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen ... aber langsam ist auch meine Gedult am Ende.

PS: Habe Outlook auf Automatische Emailabfrage alle 1min gestellt...


----------



## ArminFRA (8. September 2008)

patcher bei 85%!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

glei bin isch INGAME, da WACKELT DIE HEIDE BABY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

irgendwie fühl ch mich versrscht das der der um 16.30 sein key eingibt keien e-mail aht udn die die set 17.00 die seite bombardierne nun welche kriegen , jetzt hab ich das sleebr ausprobiert udn wasist, nichts passier


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Da du von Brutalforce sprichst ... wenn Alles so gut läuft bei denen .. wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis die Server gehackt werden?
Bei DaoC agbs sowas ja schon und Goa ist und bleibt goa ... O_O


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

Saiien schrieb:


> Finde es komisch das einige schon ihre Mail bekommen haben und ich nicht.
> Ich habe mich schließlich ca. 2Min nach erscheinen der neuen Seite authentifizieren lassen und bis jetzt kam noch nichts.
> 2 Tage von der eh schon sehr kurzen Betaphase sind schon um und ich habe noch nicht mehr gesehen als die WAR Website und den Patch Login. (Bin aber seid Sonntag 8:30 dabei)
> Ich will jetzt nicht (wie viele anderen) Goa und sonstige dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen ... aber langsam ist auch meine Gedult am Ende.
> ...



mir geht es genau so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so ne sch....


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Hat irgendwer ein "D" in seinem Key??


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ein "D" in seinem Key??



Ja mehrere, wieso?


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Ja mehrere, wieso?



weil er net weiß obs n D oder ne 0 is, weils gedruckt ist bei ihm


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

nach 10 tabs komtm das :
Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: ----------
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: ---------
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex


----------



## XolZo (8. September 2008)

ya ich hab ein D im key


dingz also das mit dem 10 taps aufmachen und dann alle gleichzeitig abschicken funzt wirklich hab auch 6 stunden gewartet das dann gemacht und hatte sofort mail -.-


----------



## Raminator (8. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> patch laden geht leider erst wenn du registriert bist und die best. mail hast...


ES PATCHT 23% UND ALS ICH ES GESCHRIEBEN HABE WAREN ES 20%^^


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

so ich leg mich jetzt 2 stündchen schlafen und dann schau ich nochmal wenn es dann immer noch ned geht dann reicht es mir !!!!!! Gn8


----------



## jammela (8. September 2008)

Hmmm ich hab keine 0 bei mir drin also ein D kann ich unterscheiden aber ich hab die Dinger auch nicht gedruckt sondern per Mail bekommen.


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> weil er net weiß obs n D oder ne 0 is, weils gedruckt ist bei ihm



richtig, das ist der letzte rotz ey..


----------



## mabik (8. September 2008)

Na toll.....

 ich häng immer noch rum auf die mail wartend, nun schon seid ca. 2h^^ werde wohl auch zur rabiaten 1000* anmeld-Methode greifen müssen

Gestern habsch mir gleich gedacht dass das nix mehr wird, aber heute doch büddebüdde bevor ich um 7 zur Arbeit muss^^


----------



## etmundi (8. September 2008)

kamirez schrieb:


> so ich leg mich jetzt 2 stündchen schlafen und dann schau ich nochmal wenn es dann immer noch ned geht dann reicht es mir !!!!!! Gn8



"Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können". 

Hoffe, daß die ihr Versprechen halten.


----------



## LemyDanger (8. September 2008)

> Hmmm ich hab keine 0 bei mir drin also ein D kann ich unterscheiden aber ich hab die Dinger auch nicht gedruckt sondern per Mail bekommen.



Dann mach es ganz einfach, kopier den schlüssel in word (wordpad) und ändere die schriftart. dann weißt du was es ist.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

boa geht mir das aufen keks warum kriegt ihr alle eure mails und ich nich....-.-


----------



## Avalanche (8. September 2008)

Habe so einen Fall mit 'D' oder 'O' auch, kann das nicht erkennen....


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

62% aber so wie ich meinen Rechner kenne, kackt er entweder ab oder es fehlt ne Datei


----------



## Wanad (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ein "D" in seinem Key??


 jo sind bei mir auch mehrere D's drin und normalerweise ist ne gedruckte 0 mit einem / in der mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (8. September 2008)

Spam funzt, 10 Fenster 10xkey eingeben nach nichmal 5 min email erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

Ich kann das ganze Trara bzgl. Fehler und Registrierungs-Problemen während der kostenlosen Spielphase irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wären Euch die Probleme beim Launch lieber gewesen?


----------



## etmundi (8. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> "Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
> Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können".
> 
> Hoffe, daß die ihr Versprechen halten.



Mail gerade erhalten.

Lade nun den Patch.
War is coming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calel (8. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> irgendwie fühl ch mich versrscht das der der um 16.30 sein key eingibt keien e-mail aht udn die die set 17.00 die seite bombardierne nun welche kriegen , jetzt hab ich das sleebr ausprobiert udn wasist, nichts passier



btw, hab mich um punkt 16Uhr das erste mal registriert und dann nachher mit der oben genannten methode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

YES!!!
danke für den tipp mit den 10 tabs. binnen 2min hatte ich die mail NACH 6STD WARTEN...


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze Trara bzgl. Fehler und Registrierungs-Problemen während der kostenlosen Spielphase irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wären Euch die Probleme beim Launch lieber gewesen?



ne , aber was mich bissel nervt ist wie die das abarbeiten ,leute die späterk omenudn dann da alles zu spamen kriegt ihr e-mail vor dne leuten die frpüh da sidn udn warten, und die die gewartet haben udn es nun auch mit spammen probieren. bei den funzt das dann net mal udn dann fühl ich mich bissel vergackiert


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze Trara bzgl. Fehler und Registrierungs-Problemen während der kostenlosen Spielphase irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wären Euch die Probleme beim Launch lieber gewesen?



Sicherlich hast du Recht, dass einige (mich eingeschlossen) etwas bzw. stark übertreiben.
Jedoch kann man sich aufgrund der Situation und Informationspolitik schon einiges über den
Releasetag denken. Mythic hat es überm Teich vorgemacht wie man eine Beta sauber startet,
GOA hat es leider versäumt wichtige Punkte im vorraus zu überdenken.
Bis zum Launch kann aber noch viel passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (8. September 2008)

frage an die die mail schon haben, seid ihr bei gmx ?


----------



## Browler (8. September 2008)

das giebt net ich hab mich gleich eingetragen und hab immer noch keine mail-.-


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> jo sind bei mir auch mehrere D's drin und normalerweise ist ne gedruckte 0 mit einem / in der mitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt aber noch "o" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kann man net unterscheiden bei dem drecks druck


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

> frage an die die mail schon haben, seid ihr bei gmx ?



ja




> das giebt net ich hab mich gleich eingetragen und hab immer noch keine mail-.-



ich auch. versuch einfach mal das mit den 10 tabs und warte ein wenig. wenns nicht klappt. erneut 10-tab-methode. scheiß egal, ob man den server damit zubombt. wir warten schließlich schon lang genug (insgesamt: 37h) - ich jetzt nicht mehr^^


----------



## Hey-Ray (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze Trara bzgl. Fehler und Registrierungs-Problemen während der kostenlosen Spielphase irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wären Euch die Probleme beim Launch lieber gewesen?


Wer sagt das es die beim Launch nicht gibt?


----------



## LemyDanger (8. September 2008)

ich bin der meinung das den leuten, die die server zuspamen der acc. gleich wieder gesperrt gehört!

so ein schwachfug.

die programmierung des ganzen ist aber acuh nicht die beste. normalerweise sollte das nach fifa gehen und nicht nach der menge der spammails.

gehe jetzt zu bett zúnd hoffe auf bessere zeiten.


----------



## Shadowor (8. September 2008)

So hat geklappt mit der Spamerei und hab die Mail und Patch läuft auch.
Habe um 16.15 Uhr erste mal den Key eingegeben und gewartet bis jetzt, da aber nix kam, hab ichs mit dem Spamen versucht und ruck zuck die Mail erhalten!
Versucht es selber, es klappt!!!


----------



## ArminFRA (8. September 2008)

funzt alles wie hier beschrieben!!

bin endlich online....

im browser solange spammen (10 versuche reichen i.d.R.!!!) bis ihr bestätigungsmail bekommt (hab nen gmx-konto, klappte ohne probleme)

danach patchen, wemm auth-fehler kommt solange versuchen (immer wieder neu) bis er patcht, ging bei mir erst beim 5ten male oder so....

das ganze dauert 15-20 min und dann gehts endlich los!

nicht aufgeben, das klappt!!!


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

ich wart bis um 20 nach 00.00 uhr entwerder e-mai lda oder ich geh pennen ....


----------



## Nightmear (9. September 2008)

krieg mich nemmer ein jetz steht da mein cd key ist schon aktiviert und ich komm net rein xD


----------



## Saiien II (9. September 2008)

Habe jetzt auch 20 mal Authentifizieren lassen... 
Ergebnis: Nach 3min kam ne Mail das es nicht geklappt hat.
Danke.


----------



## Stuhlgang (9. September 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck????
Das Game ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!! ABSOLUT
Kenne kein offlinegame was zu viele Leute zu hause vorm Rechner fesseln konnte wiebis jetzt WARHAMMER-OFFLINE!
Also da muss ich sagen das die Jungs von GOA einen Meilenstein in der gamer Geschichte gesetzt haben!!!
Warhammer ist mit keinem anderem Rollenspiel vergleichbar!
Du brauchst z.B. keinen leistungsstarken Rechner, kein Dsl, sogar kein Internet und zusätzlich keine 12,99€ die Du im Monat zahlen musst.
Wenn deine Freundin sagt Schatz komm essen!!! Der Snack ist fertig sagst du nicht mehr moment ich mache das BG noch schnell zu ender oder der Raid geht nur noch ne halbe stunde sondern du kannst sofort aufspringen und den lecker zubereiteten Braten essen, da Dich eh keinen schafft in den 414 min zu killen in den du naschen bist.
Also ich muss jetzt schon sagen, obwohl ich das spiel erst seit 2 Tagen spiele, das es mit abstand das abwechslungsreichte game ist was ich je gespielt habe.
Ich kann jetzt nebenbei richtig essen, surfen, mich mit freunden unterhalten, wäsche aufhängen zwischendurch einkaufen gehen usw......
Naja ihr kannt ja selber schon die Vorteile von Warhammer-Offline!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dann viel Spass noch und denkt dran nicht alles ist scheiße nur weil es Stuhlgang heißt!!!!!!!!!!!
MfG euer Ernesto della Paco


----------



## Nightmear (9. September 2008)

er patcht...


----------



## Erlindar (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxx
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxx

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex

*Sry, aber was heißt jetzt das schon wieder? *


----------



## Nightmear (9. September 2008)

yeees


----------



## everblue (9. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> krieg mich nemmer ein jetz steht da mein cd key ist schon aktiviert und ich komm net rein xD




thx for key, bin drin, hab ausversehen deinen key erwischt...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (9. September 2008)

Soeben die fünte Tabwelle, bestehend aus jeweils 10 Tabs, raus. Immer noch keine Mail.


----------



## Nightmear (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es patcht ein wunder geschieht


----------



## Shadowor (9. September 2008)

Stuhlgang schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck????
> Das Game ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!! ABSOLUT
> Kenne kein offlinegame was zu viele Leute zu hause vorm Rechner fesseln konnte wiebis jetzt WARHAMMER-OFFLINE!
> Also da muss ich sagen das die Jungs von GOA einen Meilenstein in der gamer Geschichte gesetzt haben!!!
> ...



Rofl You make my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (9. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze Trara bzgl. Fehler und Registrierungs-Problemen während der kostenlosen Spielphase irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wären Euch die Probleme beim Launch lieber gewesen?


Groß tönen das man mit mindestens 200.000 Beta Key Anmeldungen rechnet, die Systeme darauf ausgelegt hat und dann nichtmal die 5000+ Closed Beta Tester Requests abarbeiten können?
Na ich weees ja nich ob man sich damit brüsten kann.

Zu einer "Open Beta" zur der nur Leute mit Beta-Key zugelassen werden brauch ich auch kaum was sagen oder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In sonem Fall zieht man die Reißleine und verschiebt den "Beta" Termin um nen Tag und schaut das man sich nicht seine DB zerschießt.
Meh liest doch eh keiner


*Zam n Bier rüberschiebt und weiter sein *i*g Profil anstarrt* =)


----------



## Chillmon (9. September 2008)

IrazE schrieb:


> LEUUUUUUUUTE!!!! Ich hab den Master Plan!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> -.-
> ...




Get a Life


----------



## nrg (9. September 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Wer sagt das es die beim Launch nicht gibt?



Besings nicht, sonst explodieren die Foren endgültig und die Flamewars zwischen den Fanboisfraktionen werden ein episches Ausmaß erreichen.


----------



## Diola (9. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze Trara bzgl. Fehler und Registrierungs-Problemen während der kostenlosen Spielphase irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wären Euch die Probleme beim Launch lieber gewesen?



Sicher werden die Probleme beim Release nicht auftauchen, daher ja die ausgiebige Betaphase und die ausreichende Zeit danach zum Patchen usw.^^


----------



## DaCe (9. September 2008)

JAAAA... erste Spam-10er-Tab Reihe grad abgeschickt und 3 Minuten später kam die Mail dass ich aktiviert wurde! Macht das Leute, es klappt!


----------



## Saiien II (9. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch.
Übersetzung: 
Lecken sie uns am Arsch - es gibt genug andere Penner die unsere Seite belagern - Sie interessieren uns einen Scheiss.


----------



## kmykz (9. September 2008)

Ich könnte kotzen :/
Da beschäftigt man sich knapp 28 Stunden damit, Zugang zu dem Spiel zu erhalten
um dann festzustellen das der eigene Rechner zu schlecht ist.
Bekomme die hübsch freundliche Mitteilung :

_System Memory too low_

Hooray!


----------



## DaCe (9. September 2008)

lol, wieviel haste denn? Das hätteste ja auch irgendwie vorher ahnen können ;-)


----------



## Wanad (9. September 2008)

so jetzt 30x gespammt davon letztes mal 10x miteinander...jetzt hab ich endlich die email kann mich jedoch noch net einloggen zum patchen...aber wenigstens mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciociorak (9. September 2008)

lol wieviel haste denn?


----------



## Wiinny (9. September 2008)

Kaufste dir halt son Riegel die sind ja nich unbedingt teuer..


----------



## everblue (9. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen :/
> Da beschäftigt man sich knapp 28 Stunden damit, Zugang zu dem Spiel zu erhalten
> um dann festzustellen das der eigene Rechner zu schlecht ist.
> Bekomme die hübsch freundliche Mitteilung :
> ...




oO das ist schwer zu verkraften....fügen sie sich keinen schaden zu....jedes leben hat nen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (9. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> lol, wieviel haste denn? Das hätteste ja auch irgendwie vorher ahnen können ;-)




Bin halt noch einer derer die 512 MB besitzen.
Es gab mal ne Aussage das WAR auch auf alten Kisten laufen soll, ist meine halt zu alt.


----------



## Calandax (9. September 2008)

Öh ich hab ne Frage, bei mir kommt immer die Mail dass meine Authetifikation net stimmt. Hab aber alles richtig eingegebn Passwort und Login. Ich weiss net woran das liegen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiss das vll. jemand? Wäre dankbar um eine Antwort.
Mfg Calanda


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

LemyDanger schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung das den leuten, die die server zuspamen der acc. gleich wieder gesperrt gehört!
> 
> so ein schwachfug.
> 
> ...



/signed

gratuliere ihr verzehnfacht gerade die anzahl der einträge die der server abarbeiten muss... und damit die wartezeit der leute die noch gar keine mail haben.

unbestritten, dass das offenbar seltsam programmiert ist.

trinkt lieber noch ein paar white russian.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

Öhm..nur mal ne blöde Frage

der Loginname und das pw beim Patcher sind schon Dieselben des auf der war-europe Seite angegebenen Usernamens, wa?

Ich hab nämlich die Vermutung, dass aus irgendeinem Grund meine Emailaddy (ist auf der domainfactory-webmail.com geschichte) keene emails von war empfängt, bzw. diese als Spam gar nicht erst aufnimmt.

Daher auch die Frage ob noch nen Bestätigungslink in der korrekten email gibt?


----------



## Marsdawn (9. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> Bin halt noch einer derer die 512 MB besitzen.
> Es gab mal ne Aussage das WAR auch auf alten Kisten laufen soll, ist meine halt zu alt.


Mit 512MB läuft vielleicht noch Tetris Online, aber bestimmt kein neues MMORPG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (9. September 2008)

TheBigLebowski schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> gratuliere ihr verzehnfacht gerade die anzahl der einträge die der server abarbeiten muss... und damit die wartezeit der leute die noch gar keine mail haben.
> 
> ...





GOA möchte Einsatz sehen, die die sich mühe geben und 10 mal ihren key senden, werden erfolgreich sein, der rest hat keine motivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diola (9. September 2008)

TheBigLebowski schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> gratuliere ihr verzehnfacht gerade die anzahl der einträge die der server abarbeiten muss... und damit die wartezeit der leute die noch gar keine mail haben.
> 
> ...



naja, anscheinend funktioniert es aber bei vielen...


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> GOA möchte Einsatz sehen, die die sich mühe geben und 10 mal ihren key senden, werden erfolgreich sein, der rest hat keine motivation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha, das kann sein, vielleicht sehen sie nach, wer sich mindestens 5mal registriert hat.
der rest kanns vergessen.


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

hab heut nahc kei nbock mehr darauf die webseite zuzuspammen ...


----------



## Nemth (9. September 2008)

also ich hab auch grad 4-5 mal gespammt und hab jetzt die email bekommen und bin berechtigt, puhh, mühsam nährt sich das eichhörnchen^^....


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

*fragt sich gerade ob die bei goa alle besoffen sind*
"jö schau, wieder einer mit 5mal hintereinander, den lassen wir fix durch"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaldorei (9. September 2008)

Marsdawn schrieb:


> Mit 512MB läuft vielleicht noch Tetris Online, aber bestimmt kein neues MMORPG
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich spielte bis vor kurzem mit meinem Notebook (P4@2,4 GhZ, 512 MB RAM & ATI Radeon 9k Graka) noch Titel wie WoW, LoTRO, Shaiya, GW und einige Free MMOs etc.
Gut LoTRO war fast schon Hardcore, aber auch das lief...
Diese Zeit ist nun aber gottseidank vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso nochmal zum Google Browser Chrome, ich glaube ich lass da doch erstmal die Finger von:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Mehrere-Schwachstellen-in-Googles-Browser-Chrome--/meldung/115363


----------



## Nemth (9. September 2008)

kann aber nicht patchen-.-


----------



## Zambie (9. September 2008)

grmml ich hab nur 1mal alles eingetippt und 1min später ne mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das patchen funtz noch nicht wegen authentifidingsda wisst schon ^(^.^)^

I AM A LUCKER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

nochmal die frage ob ich nen Bestätigungslink in der Aktivierungsemail bekomme??


----------



## kmykz (9. September 2008)

mabik schrieb:


> nochmal die frage ob ich nen Bestätigungslink in der Aktivierungsemail bekomme??



in der ersten ja, in der zweiten nein


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (9. September 2008)

oh man ich bin sooooo kurz davor...beta key registriert (hatte das Glück dass die Mail gleich nach der Eingabe kam), aber kann mich immer noch nicht im WAR Launcher einloggen um zu patchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

Shiete, hmmm bin bei der Domainfactory-Webmail und fands schon komisch, dass da bislang kein newsletter eingegangen ist... ist wohl echt ein "Spam-problem"....jemad sonst noch dort mit email gemeldet?


----------



## mastamuc (9. September 2008)

mabik schrieb:


> nochmal die frage ob ich nen Bestätigungslink in der Aktivierungsemail bekomme??



ne kommt nur folgende meldung

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

aber das patchen kalppt noch net wegen authentication faild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

gneah zum dirtten mal gespammt udn kein e-mail ....so langsamg geht mir das durchhaltevermögen flöten ,das waren insgesamt jetzt 60 anmeldungen ....


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

öhm was weis ich langsam geht mir das hier echt auf die nerfen ich warte seit stunden und bekomm selbst nach 50 spamms keine mail und mein kumpel sitzt neben mir und erklährt mir wie das game leuft wer solche freunde hat braucht keine feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

und jetzt das "heul " Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: 
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: 

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex


----------



## Zambie (9. September 2008)

aber mal ne andere frage kann man denn patch irgendwo anders runterladen? Ohne denn Patcher? Das wär mal ne echte alternative!


----------



## Erlindar (9. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> und jetzt das "heul " Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch bekommen!


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

JUHU ich hab ne email 

 	Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet:*******
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet:*******

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR


ich könnt kotzen


----------



## habelbubbel (9. September 2008)

Hallo ich weiss ned wo ich das reinschreiben soll darum frag ich hir einfach mal-.

Ich hab mich bei war geregt, alles installiert udn gepatcht alles 1a-.

Doch jetzt bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich das Spiel spielen will-.

*WAR-.exe - Komponenten nicht gefunden
Die Anwendung konntge nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde.
Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.*

Ich habe das Spiel jetzt 2 mal runtergeladen und beidemahle 2 mal installier aber ich bekomm immer diesen Fehler.
Was mach ich faltsch??
Könnt ihr mir helfen??


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

ausder e-mail müsst ic hshclussfolgerung das entweder mei nlogin oder mei npw falsch sit, schlau wie ich bin hab ich mir es aufgeschriebenudn nun , gena uvom zettelabgelesen , ich verasteh die welt jetzt echt net mehr ....


----------



## Beutelratte (9. September 2008)

hab grad ne stunde oder so gezockt und ich kann nur eins sagen : das Warten hat sich gelohnt !! 

viel Spass und viel Glück mit euren keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

habelbubbel schrieb:


> Hallo ich weiss ned wo ich das reinschreiben soll darum frag ich hir einfach mal-.
> 
> Ich hab mich bei war geregt, alles installiert udn gepatcht alles 1a-.
> 
> ...





du durftest patchen das war dein fehler 414 lässt grüßen


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

noch 7 minuten dan ngn8


----------



## Zambie (9. September 2008)

direct x9c neu runterladen installiern müsste dann gehn habelbubbel


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> hab grad ne stunde oder so gezockt und ich kann nur eins sagen : das Warten hat sich gelohnt !!
> 
> viel Spass und viel Glück mit euren keys
> 
> ...




du stirbst gleich


----------



## Soulrage-DSH (9. September 2008)

Funktioniert tatsächlich mit diesem "Spam" Trick

warte schon seit 16 Uhr und hab das Formular schon mehrmals in größeren abständen ausgefüllt und abgeschickt aber
es kam einfach nix.

hatte die hoffnung schon aufgegeben und wollt jetzt zum schluss nochmal 20 mal ausfüllen (wusste nich mehr das genaue PW und hab 10x das eine pw und 10x das andere pw) na jedenfalls kam so nachm 15. mal ne email das es geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



login geht zwar noch nicht, aber zumindest hab ich schonmal die email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wünsche allen andern noch viel glück, klappt echt dieser trick, versuchts mal


----------



## habelbubbel (9. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> du durftest pathen das war dein fehler 414 lässt grüßen



Was heisst das??

@Zambie Danke


----------



## ciociorak (9. September 2008)

Ich will zocken!!!! Ich hab nicht mal 5 min. das Spiel gezockt und bin jetzt schon süchtig^^


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

Naja...auf gut Glück nochmal den Patcher anschmeißen......

und langsam werde ich ärgerlich.......wozu holte ich mir den büdde die CEPO????

Die ham mich soweit....ich schmeiß nu erstmal Quake3 an und bau da frust ab^^


----------



## Sp!r!t (9. September 2008)

ma ne frage: hab mir gestern den acc erstellt und heut nacht die mail bekommen, heut abend merk ich dass ich die hab und les kurz danach, dass das ganze system lahmgelegt wurde um die keys zu bevorzugen. kann ich denn jetzt noch meinen acc aktivieren oder muss ich bis morgen mittag warten, wo das erstellen wieder möglich ist? 
hab schon paar mal den link angeklickt kam aber immer "error 303 versuchen sie es gleich nochmal"


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> du stirbst gleich


....


----------



## MacJunkie79 (9. September 2008)

Ich freu mich ja schon auf den verfrühten Start und den endgültigen Start. Stell mir das so vor:
CE-Start-Tag: Patch für die CE-Kunden vom Beta-Client zum richtigen Client killt die Server, nichts geht mehr
CE-Kunden sind gezwungen zusammen mit den PreOrder-Kunden zu starten. Das killt die Server erst recht, weil ja jetzt alle Patchen müssen und vor allem ihren Spiel-Key eingeben müssen. Wieder keine Mails, wieder 414.

Resultat: Alle starten mit den Leuten, die sich das Spiel zum Release-Termin im Laden gekauft haben. Die Registrationsseite bricht zusammen, Patchserver stürzen ab, die Gameserver sind fatzen leer und irgendwo auf der irischen Isel explodiert ein Bürokomplex - Bye bye GOA.

Und ZAM: Ich dachte Du verstehst es. Dir muss doch klar sein, dass das hier nichts mit BETA-Testen zu tun hat, sondern einfach mit schlechter Planung, schlampiger Programmierung und scheinbar auch noch alter Hardware. Ich würd mich sicher nicht aufregen, wenn WAR ständig abstürzen würde und 3x am Tag ein Patch raus käme, aber was hier abläuft auf der War-Europe-Seite und drum herum ist halt einfach peinlich.


----------



## Diola (9. September 2008)

habelbubbel schrieb:


> Hallo ich weiss ned wo ich das reinschreiben soll darum frag ich hir einfach mal-.
> 
> Ich hab mich bei war geregt, alles installiert udn gepatcht alles 1a-.
> 
> ...




Directx9 installieren


----------



## Soulrage-DSH (9. September 2008)

jetzt patch er \o/

ENDLICH! gleich mal die nacht durchzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Helm (9. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Hab ich auch bekommen!



Macht mal Rechnerneustart, danach komme ich nämlich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

habelbubbel schrieb:


> Was heisst das??
> 
> @Zambie Danke




glaub mir das willst du nicht wissen ich will das t-skirt 414 ich WAR dabei ^^


----------



## Mikron (9. September 2008)

MUSS ECHT SAGEN ES GEHT WIRKLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!

warte seit 6h auf email nix


also langeweile eh hab und 7 oder hab mal key gespammt .

ZACK 10min später EMAIL mit :

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Patcher an und Update läuft auch !!!!!


----------



## Mintalamus (9. September 2008)

Sry da ich keine Lust mehr hatte mir sämtliche Karrieren nochmal durchzulesen hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht und 10x den Code eingegeben jeweils in nem offenen Tab und alles hintereinander weg abgeschickt und ich hab die Mail bekommen. und wem noch der Account fehlt kann über den WAR-Launcher unten auf KONTO ERSTELLEN Drücken hab das um 17 Uhr gemacht und um 21 kam die Bestätigung. Und das obwohl die nun schon 3 mal gesagt haben Kontoerstellen ist bis morgen deaktiviert... Lol


----------



## Zambie (9. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich ja schon auf den verfrühten Start und den endgültigen Start. Stell mir das so vor:
> CE-Start-Tag: Patch für die CE-Kunden vom Beta-Client zum richtigen Client killt die Server, nichts geht mehr
> CE-Kunden sind gezwungen zusammen mit den PreOrder-Kunden zu starten. Das killt die Server erst recht, weil ja jetzt alle Patchen müssen und vor allem ihren Spiel-Key eingeben müssen. Wieder keine Mails, wieder 414.
> 
> ...



Die testen doch schon xD der login konnte ja wohl schlecht mit denn paar closed beta testern getestet werden oder? Jetzt wissen die wenigstens das der login prozess überarbeitet werden muss. wenn das geschafft ist kucken die die server an ob die stabil laufen usw usw usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erlindar (9. September 2008)

Das mit den "Spam-Mail" funktioniert bei mir nicht, hab es jetzt 3x mal gemacht und bekomm dann jedes Mail ne E-Mail mit der Meldung das ein *Registrierungsproblem *vorliegt!


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

So also schickt eure Keys 5-10 mal dann müsstet ihr eine Mail bekommen !!
Dan Patchen !!! Sollte dies auch nicht funktionieren einfach 10 - 15 mal probieren !!
Bin am Patchen und liege grade eben bei 25 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurt2bain (9. September 2008)

JUHUUU! 

es klapppt...bin nun beim downloader ..hab grad meine 4 losgeschikt über heute 14h verteilt..und nach 5min kam eine Antwort..bin nun am Laden und mal sehen was noch so kommt*angsthab*

wünschen allen Viel Erfolg und spaß am Spielen


----------



## Zambie (9. September 2008)

OMG -.- warum zum geier sagt mir keiner das man nicht mit denn namen der in der e-mail einloggen muss sondern mit denn anderen benutzernamen ... wer das noch nicht bemerkt hat sollte sein 2 namen eingeben denn er in der regestrierung eingegeben hat (Login/Account Name)


----------



## Lyra1983 (9. September 2008)

habelbubbel schrieb:


> Hallo ich weiss ned wo ich das reinschreiben soll darum frag ich hir einfach mal-.
> 
> Ich hab mich bei war geregt, alles installiert udn gepatcht alles 1a-.
> 
> ...




google nach der Datei, hab ich auch gemacht .. dann in den Windows/system32 ordner reinkopieren und schon klappt alles wunderbar


----------



## Terlox (9. September 2008)

habelbubbel schrieb:


> Hallo ich weiss ned wo ich das reinschreiben soll darum frag ich hir einfach mal-.
> 
> Ich hab mich bei war geregt, alles installiert udn gepatcht alles 1a-.
> 
> ...




dll hier downloaden http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_34 in windows/system kopieren und fertig

hatte das gleiche problem


----------



## Diola (9. September 2008)

also wenn man so lange wartet kommt man ja auf Ideen:
Vielleicht geht die Registrierung(Key) in Wirklichkeit immer noch nicht. Und unsere Versuche sind größtenteils nicht mal bei denen angekommen. Das hier immer mehr sagen dass Keyregspamm hilft, macht mich echt stutzig. Mir egal ich tu es jetzt auch (7h gewartet).^^


----------



## Sp!r!t (9. September 2008)

nochmal, kann ich meinen acc jetzt noch aktivieren? hab die mail aber bisher erfolglos


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

Da ich vermute, dass bei mir die mail nicht im Postfach erscheint nochmal bezueglich des Usernamens ne Frage: Gebe ich beim patcher denselben loginnamen ein wie auf der War-page oder den anderen?


----------



## thetaurenone (9. September 2008)

So ein verdammter mist, ich kann keinen account erstellen! gibts keine hintertür um jetzt einen einzurichten? oder hat jemand von euch einen für mich? vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch 2 registriert damals... ach mist ich will nicht warten bis die das wieder aktivieren...wenn die das überhaupt machen werden...
helft mir bitte


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

Bin bei 60 % Patchen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :goggogogogogogo


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

so nun zum dirtne mal der schwachsinnmit dem registrieungsproblem ,pw odersont was falsche die können mich mal , 1 krieg ich erstnach spamme ngesgat das min pw falshc sit, was es nciht ist udn ich bin müde gn8 und sorry das dertext net verständlich sit ....


----------



## Zambie (9. September 2008)

schon 50% bei 3k leitung respekt volle bandbreite ^^ geschätzt


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> So ein verdammter mist, ich kann keinen account erstellen! gibts keine hintertür um jetzt einen einzurichten? oder hat jemand von euch einen für mich? vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch 2 registriert damals... ach mist ich will nicht warten bis die das wieder aktivieren...wenn die das überhaupt machen werden...
> helft mir bitte


 ne sorry die haben alles geschlossen damit die OB tester erst mal rankönnen !!!!


----------



## Nuromon1 (9. September 2008)

ich hab nach einer spam attacke 2 emails bekommen in der einen steht:

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

in der Anderen:

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: ****
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: ****

weiß einer was das zu bedeuten hat?!?


----------



## thetaurenone (9. September 2008)

Thrillville schrieb:


> ne sorry die haben alles geschlossen damit die OB tester erst mal rankönnen !!!!



ich hab ja meinen OB key neben mir liegen, nur leider hab ich mein pw verlegt für den account, den ich mir vor 2 monaten erstellt hab. grrr


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

Nuromon1 schrieb:


> ich hab nach einer spam attacke 2 emails bekommen in der einen steht:
> 
> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...


weil dein code schon regestriert ist hallo siehe oben : Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert !!!!


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (9. September 2008)

wtf ich bekomme als Grund "Ihr CD Key ist ungültig"

WTF!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuromon1 (9. September 2008)

warum sagen sie mir dann einmal, dass er registriert is und dann nochmal, dass ers nich is? versteh ich nich...


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

85 %  gepatcht !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

Nuromon1 schrieb:


> warum sagen sie mir dann einmal, dass er registriert is und dann nochmal, dass ers nich is? versteh ich nich...


wenn dein key regestriert worden ist und du dann deinen Key nocheinmal schickst dann ist es doch logich das diese meldung kommt oder ??
Sonst hätten wir ja unendlich viele Key´s !!!


----------



## Erlindar (9. September 2008)

Thrillville schrieb:


> wenn dein key regestriert worden ist und du dann deinen Key nocheinmal schickst dann ist es doch logich das diese meldung kommt oder ??



Bei mir kommt die Meldung aber auch und ich hab leider noch keine Key endgültig registriert! 
Ich versteh das so langsam nicht mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

Also mitm login oder accountnamen einloggen??? beim Patcher mein ich....schon der login oder???


----------



## MaGoO89 (9. September 2008)

Thrillville schrieb:


> So also schickt eure Keys 5-10 mal dann müsstet ihr eine Mail bekommen !!
> Dan Patchen !!! Sollte dies auch nicht funktionieren einfach 10 - 15 mal probieren !!
> Bin am Patchen und liege grade eben bei 25 %
> 
> ...


 

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA es klappt WIRKLICH 

 @ 65 % WAR ich KOMMEEEEEEE (ungefähr 10 mal key geschickt )


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

so und ich hab jetzt keinen bock mehr weiter zu probieren mich freischalten zu lassen also lass ichs ich würde lügen wenn ich sagen würde ich probiers nicht mindestens einmal morgen aber naja viel spaß euch noch und last euch nicht zu sehr frusten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikron (9. September 2008)

71 %


Muahahaha


Spamm for the WAR lol


----------



## Dennisth (9. September 2008)

Weil es GOA ist die bekommen einfach garnichts hin. Ich hoffe mal das die Pleite gehen es kotzt doch total an. Seit gestern sollte die Beta gehen und was ist? NICHTS!!!!! die E-mails werden nach würfelprinzip verteilt. 

GOA sollte echt von Ea und so verklagt werden. Die können einfach nichts. Die haben echt nur shice Hardware da und lernfaul sind die deppen auch noch. Diese "Techniker" sind bestimmt totale Deppen die einfach keinen bock haben. 

ICH warte seit SONNTAG darauf das ich den Key eingeben konnte und jetzt habe ich ihn eingegeben aber keine E-mail bekommen. Deren DB ist bestimmt garnicht da. Vielliecht sollten die mal die Leute ranlassen die die Privaten Server emus von WoW gemacht haben. DIE können das bestimmt. Ich mein die haben bestimmt ne Website die nicht nur aus einem flash besteht der auch noch shice ist.

Ich bin gerade echt stock sauer. Ich hoffe die fliegen nächste woche und beim Hartstart ordentlich aufs "Gesicht" damit die mal sehen was die angerichtet haben.

mfg Dennisth


----------



## Aggropip (9. September 2008)

WTF!!!!^^ Es funzt wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5 mal hin hingeschickt und dann kam die mail nach 5 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuromon1 (9. September 2008)

Thrillville schrieb:


> wenn dein key regestriert worden ist und du dann deinen Key nocheinmal schickst dann ist es doch logich das diese meldung kommt oder ??
> Sonst hätten wir ja unendlich viele Key´s !!!



haste auch recht, daran hab ich nich gedacht =)
danke für deine hilfe!


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

was ich an der sache nicht verstehe: 
wenn jede registrierungsanfrage mit einem mail beantwortet wird, und sich die leute 10-20mal registrieren, dann sollten ja auch dementsprechend viele mails kommen....
wo bleiben die??
also irgendwas hats da.


----------



## MaGoO89 (9. September 2008)

TheBigLebowski schrieb:


> was ich an der sache nicht verstehe:
> wenn jede registrierungsanfrage mit einem mail beantwortet wird, und sich die leute 10-20mal registrieren, dann sollten ja auch dementsprechend viele mails kommen....
> wo bleiben die??
> also irgendwas hats da.




ich wundere mich auch darüber villeicht geht die gestrierung auf dem wegauf den server verloren ?

hmm keine ahnung......


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

LOOOOOOL!!!


 Ich bekomm gleich nen Vogel, hab euren Spamratschlag befolgt und siehe da....ich hab ne mail bekommen........




und ausgerechnet bei dieser beantworteten Anfrage hab ich mich einmal beim code vertippt -.-





zach nu habsch die richige mail und es geht los mitm patchen XDDDD


----------



## Smoochi (9. September 2008)

omfg die spam methode funzt patch ist am saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (9. September 2008)

10 mal geschickt  ->  endlich antwort bekommen -> patch läuft....


----------



## Dennisth (9. September 2008)

30 mal geschickt -> keine Antwort -> AGGRO auf GOA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe echt das dumme Gefühl das die die Accounts einfach so nach lust und laune freischalten.


----------



## Pyrobs (9. September 2008)

Sooo....gepatcht is es nu. Allerdings wenn ich dann im Client auf "Spielen" gehe, schließt sich jener und ich bin wieder im Desktop. Auch nach längerem Warten passiert nix und in den Prozessen find ich auch nix. Is zwar verdammt voll hier, aber gerade darum hoffe ich auf Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

BTW  414 ich WAR dabei



der spruch ist der (war-) hammer

rofl

sollte gleich nen ingametitel geben hehe


----------



## Deveal (9. September 2008)

Narf, bei euch klappt es anscheinend mit dem spammen^^
Plötzlich schreiben alle * Es klappt!*
Ihr fiesen Schafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Diola (9. September 2008)

so: 10 Registrierungsseiten parallel ausgefüllt und abgeschickt, etwa 5 min später kam die mail. 
Kann natürlich zufall sein, a la ich hätte sie vielleicht eh grad bekommen.
Ich würde aber zu; lasst euch nicht verarschen, die Key regs kommen nur sporadisch an, tendieren.^^

Mal sehen was jetzt kommt...


----------



## Avalanche (9. September 2008)

Bekomme jetzt bei der Überprüfung des Keys nur noch Fehlermeldungen (Code 414)...


----------



## Sytrex (9. September 2008)

Thrillville schrieb:


> So also schickt eure Keys 5-10 mal dann müsstet ihr eine Mail bekommen !!
> Dan Patchen !!! Sollte dies auch nicht funktionieren einfach 10 - 15 mal probieren !!
> Bin am Patchen und liege grade eben bei 25 %
> 
> ...



funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach dem 5. mal abschicken hatte ich post.
danke!


----------



## HGVermillion (9. September 2008)

mir kamen es wie 100 mails vor ^^ aber es hat geklappt die Mail ist da und es wird gepatcht.


----------



## mabik (9. September 2008)

Auch bei mir klappte es mitm spammen...seltsame leute die von goa....60% gepatcht.......bangen und hoffen...


----------



## Diola (9. September 2008)

Leute, die Regs kommen sicher nicht alle bei denen an, spammt die Key reg site - es funktioniert! Max 10mal und dann 5 min warten sollte bei allen reichen.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Diola (9. September 2008)

lol! - totenstille hier nun^^


----------



## Dennisth (9. September 2008)

nein ich bin noch da und werde GOA verbrennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

ok,ok, ich lass mich ja überzeugen, bei einem account hats mal geklappt.

wen haben die das programmieren lassen? den ferialpraktikanten?


----------



## Pyrobs (9. September 2008)

Da anscheinend nur noch geschrieben und nichmehr gelesen wird, würde ich gerne nohmal auf meine Frage verweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pyrobs schrieb:


> Sooo....gepatcht is es nu. Allerdings wenn ich dann im Client auf "Spielen" gehe, schließt sich jener und ich bin wieder im Desktop. Auch nach längerem Warten passiert nix und in den Prozessen find ich auch nix. Is zwar verdammt voll hier, aber gerade darum hoffe ich auf Hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lambada (9. September 2008)

Öhm, bei mir hats eben auch gefunzt... 6 mal eingegeben... am Ende einmal mit dem IE, Mail is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur der Login geht noch net :/


----------



## Dennisth (9. September 2008)

Ne bei einem Automechaniker. Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass die einen dafür haben der auch noch ansatzweise was von Informatik versteht.


----------



## Sytrex (9. September 2008)

spiel gestartet und jetzt hängts beim EA-logo... das gibts doch nicht.


----------



## lambada (9. September 2008)

Sytrex schrieb:


> spiel gestartet und jetzt hängts beim EA-logo... das gibts doch nicht.



patcher erstmal starten?


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (9. September 2008)

kurt2bain schrieb:


> JUHUUU!
> 
> es klapppt...bin nun beim downloader ..hab grad meine 4 losgeschikt über heute 14h verteilt..und nach 5min kam eine Antwort..bin nun am Laden und mal sehen was noch so kommt*angsthab*
> 
> wünschen allen Viel Erfolg und spaß am Spielen



Hab auch grad gepatcht und scho mal gestartet. Mein Key wurde angeblich um 22:30 aktiviert, die Spam-Welle hatte ich erst nach 23:00 gestatet, muß also von den 2 Versuchen nach 16:00 sein.


----------



## rudz (9. September 2008)

Bissle zeitvertreib ^^ aber geht mit IE glaub net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sytrex (9. September 2008)

lambada schrieb:


> patcher erstmal starten?


 jo, klar. gepatcht und über patcher spiel starten. dann ruckelt das ea logo erstmal kräftig und bewegt sich dann gar nich mehr.


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

Dennisth schrieb:


> nein ich bin noch da und werde GOA verbrennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so binn auch nochmal da konnte nicht wiederstehn nochmal nachzuschaun aber hey ich helf dir gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immernoch keine bestätigung zum ausrasten


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

sers leute hbin neu neu hier mich mal eben regiestriert habe auch das prob das ich mich nicht einlogen kann habe aauch ne mail gekriegt das ich mich regiertiert habe für war aber da steht nichts drinnen das mein beta key jetzt aktiv ist


----------



## Kimosabe (9. September 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Leute, die Regs kommen sicher nicht alle bei denen an, spammt die Key reg site - es funktioniert! Max 10mal und dann 5 min warten sollte bei allen reichen.
> 
> Viel Glück!



ich habs nun mal so probiert, nach über 8 stunden warten.
bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

also bei mir hats eben bei 2 accounts hintereinander funktioniert, das kann kein zufall sein!
hab für den ersten 2x5 aktivierungen gemacht -> 1x bestätigungsmail und 1x kann nicht aktiviert werden (wahrscheinlich weils schon ist)
und dann für den 2ten das gleiche


----------



## everblue (9. September 2008)

Na, so wies ausschaut haben nun die meisten den weg ins game erfolgreich geschafft....


----------



## lambada (9. September 2008)

Jo, musste zwar eben so 20 mins warten von Mail bis Login, aber nun patcht es... wollt grad aufgeben und ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrobs (9. September 2008)

Bitte helft mir!!!

Habe den Patch erfolgreich gedownloadet. Wenn ich aber nun im Client auf "Spielen" klicke, schließt sich jener einfach und es passiert nichts!!!
Hat noch jemand das Problem?!?
Beta Key is registriert etc...


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

sers leute kann mir eine rhelfen bitte bin schon total verzeweifelt habe mein beta key registriert dann habe ich diese mail gekriegt da steht abe rnet das der key jetzt aktiv ist

 	Willkommen, Gashat!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

allso ich habs bis jetzt 18 mal versucht und es funst immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

en es so weiter het dreh ich noch durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drichten (9. September 2008)

ich versuch es seit 16h immmer wieder sporadisch keiene mail erhlten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leg mich jetzt wieder hin und guck in ein zwei stnden mal wieder nahc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## lambada (9. September 2008)

Gashat schrieb:


> sers leute kann mir eine rhelfen bitte bin schon total verzeweifelt habe mein beta key registriert dann habe ich diese mail gekriegt da steht abe rnet das der key jetzt aktiv ist
> 
> Willkommen, Gashat!
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht die Email-Bestätigung vom Registrieren? Mir is so...


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

so, nichtsdestotrotz werd ich mich jetzt ins bettchen verziehen, wird ein müder aber vorfreudiger arbeitstag.
und morgen nachmittag kanns dann endlich richtig losgehen.

man sieht sich ingame (hoffentlich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galleo (9. September 2008)

warghhhhhh und ich warte immernoch ~.~ (seit Sonntag 8:30)
v.v mir geht langsam der kaffee aus und ich hab nur noch ne halbe schachtel kippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 
so langsam wirds eng für GOA *generft ist*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf ner genervtheitsskala von 1-10 critten die für 30k  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

nein ist sie nicht die emaill von der regiestration ist die hier 


Bitte bewahrt Eure Zugangsdaten sorgfältig auf und behandelt sie vertraulich.

Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch.

Falls diese Registrierung Euch nicht betrifft oder Ihr sie nicht abschließen wollt, dann löscht bitte diese E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## TheBigLebowski (9. September 2008)

lambada schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Email-Bestätigung vom Registrieren? Mir is so...



ja, das ist die registrierung.

betaaktivierung sieht so aus:

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

ja die mail hab eich nicht bekommen nach dem ich meinen beta key eingegeben habe kamm nach ca.4 die 1 mail wo ich gepostet hate


----------



## AemJaY (9. September 2008)

ich warte auch immer noch...
denke nicht das das nochma was wird.
werd morgen wieder schaun. gut nacht allen....


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

ooo man habe sich auch schon 2 mal zugespammt noch mal eben aber keine email gekriegt wo drin steht das mein beta key aktiviert wurde


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

scheisse meine 20 mal die 0 eben vergessen :-)


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

ich glaub die von GOA haben sich schon auf´s ohr gehaun  

ich hoffe das es morgen funst (otimistisch in die luft schau)
wenn nicht richte ich einen WAAAAAAAAGH bei GOA ein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemth (9. September 2008)

jungs bleibt ruhig, habs grad angetestet und der aufwand lohnt sich, hammer game mit viel potential, wer war noch gleich wow^^....


----------



## chilifinger (9. September 2008)

So Leute habs eben auch mit Code Seite spammen probiert. 10 mal mit Firefox eingegeben dann kam die Mail ! dann 10 Minuten warten und jetzt läd der Patch !


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaa warum funtzt das dumme spamen bei michts mann


----------



## Salicaria (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den Key um ca 16:30 Uhr eingegeben.......
bis jetzt noch keine Mail.....
bei meinem Glück braucht auch diese Mail 10 Stunden 
bis sie den Weg in mein Email-Postfach findet ^^


----------



## rudz (9. September 2008)

sodale also grad key mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nu muss es nur noch mim Patcher klappen aber sieht noch net so gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilifinger (9. September 2008)

rudz schrieb:


> sodale also grad key mail bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




einfach so 10 minuten warten dann geht der. war bei mir gerade auch so


----------



## LiquidShokk (9. September 2008)

Ach leute...macht euch nix drausß..das Spiel is soooo langweilig...





....QUAAAATTSCHH!! Sry schon zuviel zeit für diesen Zweizeiler verschwendet...mus weiter suchten! Seee u! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudz (9. September 2008)

jo denk au also die hoffentlich 10 min machen den bock au nemme fett^^ aber hab ja morgen noch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wärs morgen wenn ich aufgewacht wär au nix geworden hätt ichs echt au abbestellt^^ aber nu *happy*


----------



## Gotar (9. September 2008)

Ich kann zwar mit meinem kumpel (noch?!) nicht zocken, allerdings hab ich mal eine frage... angenommen ich spiel Chaos und er einen Ork, können wir zusammen von anfang an Questen? Wenn ja wie? Wenn nein... ab wann? Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Temur (9. September 2008)

So, nachdem sich ewig nichts getan hat hab' ich auch die Seite zugespammt. Vor ner halben Stunde kam dann die Mail und der Patcher ist jetzt fleißig am arbeiten. Zeitpunkt der Code Registrierung wird bei mir 22 Uhr und der Konto-Registrierung 22:30 Uhr angegeben, also wie bei einem der Vorposter zeitlich weit vor dem Spam. Scheint dann wohl eher Zufall zu sein.


----------



## rudz (9. September 2008)

Sodale Patch rödelt bei mir jetzt au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf welchem server treff mer uns? auf der harte kern muss zusammenhalten ^^


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

nach mehr als 300 versuchen immer noch nichts -_-

ich weiß nicht was bescheuerter ist: das registrierungsverfahren für die betakeys oder es so oft zu versuchen


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

so habe die jetzt auch mal wieder 10 mal zugespammt mal sehen ob ich nach 5-10 min eine mail kriege aber bei dem glück was ich habe werde ich mal wieder keine kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

wenn ich da an mein glück denke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kommt die mail am letzten tag der open beta an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich kanns net fassen mich schlägt es gerade quer bet durch den raum der patcher LÄUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTT HRHRHRHRHRHR WAR ICH KOMME


----------



## rudz (9. September 2008)

quest mer zusammen? ^^


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

geil geil das gespamme hat was geholfen danke euch jungs für den spam tipp habe die aktievierungs mail gekriegt danke :-)


----------



## Goldrak (9. September 2008)

hatte es x-mal seit gestern Nachmittag versucht, ohne Erfolg .. bis ich nun im IE zehn Tabs mit der Schlüsselregistrierung geöffnet, ausgefüllt und danach im Sekundentakt abgeschickt habe. 

Die Successmail ist nach ein paar Minuten eingetroffen und Patcher läuft auch schon, perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

geil geil das gespamme hat was geholfen danke euch jungs für den spam tipp habe die aktievierungs mail gekriegt danke :-)


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

rudz können wir machen werde aber zerstörun spielen muss tmir nur server dann sagen und mache mir einen chaos char


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

patch ist schon bei 67% hrhrhrhr


----------



## rudz (9. September 2008)

k Egrimm und mach au zerstörer char name kommt gleich^^


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

@ rudzs schreibe dir mal eine nachricht mit ts server kannst dann da drauf kommen


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ich habs jetzt schon 1000 mit FF versucht und ich bekomm keine mail
jetzt wolte ich es mit IE versuchen und WAS IST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die seite läd nicht und 
mein IE sagt mir die seite ist ein sicherheitsrisiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn des nicht balt funst werd ich zum sicherheitsrisiko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

so habe dir ne persönlich nachricht geschrieben rudz


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

Bitte um hilfe ich dreh sonst durch!!!

Bis jetzt hab ich nur diese mail erhalten!

Willkommen, xxxxxxxx
Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: xxxxxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxxxxxxx
Eure E-Mail-Adresse:    xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR




welche seite muss ich denn nun voll spamen um vllt. an die bestätigungsmail zu kommen???

und kann ich das überhaupt noch nach dem ich diese mail ja schon bekommen habe??

BITTE HELFT MIR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bayern_bua (9. September 2008)

hab jetz diese, auf den ersten Blick sehr komische Methode ausprobiert die weiter vorne mal gepostet wurde.

10 mal die Seite aufmachen wo man login key etc eingeben muss, alles ausfüllen ( ja das suxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann alle nacheinander durchschalten und immer abschicken.

wie gesagt war eher skeptisch, nach 10 min schau ich e mail und ..... zomg!!1 hatt gefuntzt, freigeschalten und konnt mich nu entlich zum patch saugen einloggen.


Probierts aus wenn ihr wollt, garantie gibts natürlich nicht. Hab vorhin auch schon posts gelesen das diese Methode bei leuten nicht geklappt hatt.


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

rudz komm dann mal in den channel runter


----------



## Wertarus (9. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Drnz1i3IEuE&...feature=related <--- 414 lässt grüßen...

Viel erfolg beim dauerklicken !


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

So habe jetzt 2 Std gespielt und muss sagen das ist echt ein geiles Spiel !!! 
Das warten hat sich gelohnt !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haltet durch es lohnt sich !!!


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (9. September 2008)

So hab auch mal 7 mails geschickt. Hoffe es klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

so werd jetzt noch mal eine rauchen und hoffen (flehn betteln usw) das die mail entlich an kommt nach dem ich 
3x10 und 5x1 und 2x5 versuche gestartet habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    (durch dreh) 
und wen es dan immer noch nicht funst (da ich ja chon seit sonntag um 9 uhr vorm pc hocke)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach mal pennen gehn und morgen noch mal rein schaun und es dan warscheinlich auf geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

verdammte axt könnte bitte mal einer die seite posten die ich zuspamen muss um vllt mal glück zu haben???

Die reg seite funzt bei mir nich

oder bin ich einfach nur so kurz vorm durchdrehen das ich die falsche seite aufrufen will 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

bitte helft mir


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

so bin dan mal pennen viel glück euch noch die wie keine mail bekommen haben bis jetzt und 
viel spass denen die es geschaft haben


----------



## bayern_bua (9. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Catwar (9. September 2008)

psycho.haus schrieb:


> so werd jetzt noch mal eine rauchen und hoffen (flehn betteln usw) das die mail entlich an kommt nach dem ich
> 3x10 und 5x1 und 2x5 versuche gestartet habe
> 
> 
> ...



Bin auch schon seit So. 8:30h dabei, natütlich mit schlafen und pausen.Bin auch normal nicht der ungeduldige und spammer, aber die Verzweifelung nagte schon heftig, und dann hab ich ebend auch den Spammer gemacht und es hat gefunzt.Nach nichtmal 5min hatte ich die Mail.Unglaublich.


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

tausend dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

über den link gehts nun doch irgendwie 
ich schliesse dich in meine nachtgebete ein falls es doch klappen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesmoped (9. September 2008)

Ich kann es nur bestätigen... ich habe seit ca 18:00 brav auf meine Bestätigungsmail gewartet in der Hoffnung auf diesem Wege zusammen mit der angehenden WAR Community eine Überlastung wie am Sonntag zu vermeiden. Doch wie es scheint hat GOA auf ihrer Betakey-Registrierung-Seite so etwas wie Russisch Roulett eingebaut nur mit 5 Kugeln.

Von daher:

-Firefox geöffnet

-in 10 Tabs die Adresse für die Code Registrierung eingegeben: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de

-per copy und paste alle Daten und Key eingegeben

-alle 10 nacheinander abgeschickt alle samt mit Firefox

-im Anschluss noch einen Versuch mit IE

und voila, 5 min warten und Bestätigung ist da.

Mal im ernst, mein Moped braucht nicht soviele Startversuche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (9. September 2008)

Ich hab 7 geschickt ... bisher ist nix da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

so hab mir nun auch die mühe gemacht und 10 von den dingern ausgefüllt 

nun bin ich mal gespannt!

Verdammter Mist ich muss penne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

unglaublich noch nich mal 5 min. sind um und ich hab die blöde mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke!!!!

und wehe der Patch macht nun probs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menelmacar-Tirion (9. September 2008)

also ich hätte nicht gedacht das es mit dem 10fach spam funktioniert, aber anscheinend is das doch der schlüssel zum erfolg.

10x den code abgeschickt-->kaffee geholt-->rechner neugestartet--> bestätigungs-email im postfach.

ich wollte es ja eigendlich ja auch nicht machen wegen überlastung und so, aber irgendwann verlässt einem das gute gewissen und man versuchts eben doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun wünsche ich allen viel glück, die leider noch immer nix bekommen haben.


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (9. September 2008)

Ich hab die Mail!

Nur leider scheint meint code falsch xDDD

Gut das ich nen 2. in reserve habe ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hitomi23 (9. September 2008)

die methode mit der mehrmaligen eingabe funktioniert tatsächlich!
nachdem ich nun fast 11 stunden auf die mail gewartet hatte, habe ich es nun "nur" dreimal wiederholen müssen und die mail kam sofort an.

also nicht aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: habe aber mit nem acc von nem kumpel gespielt, da war die wartezeit nicht ganz so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciociorak (9. September 2008)

Jop es geht einfach mehrere male probieren bis die mail kommt und danach kann man auch patch laden und zocken hab grad 2 Stunden gespielt und muss sagen RICHTIG GEILES GAME!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locke18 (9. September 2008)

Spammen funktioniert...hab gleich 2 mails bekommen...eine Aktivierungsmail und eine das die Beta bereits aktiviert wurde.


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

nun hab ich neues prob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was soll ich denn nun machen?? Diese E-mail hab ich bekommen


Hallo xxxxxxxxxxx

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

 Lizenz für die offene Beta
 Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


nun bin ich föllig durch en Wind


----------



## Lazerguns (9. September 2008)

Ich spamme grad per Makro-Rekorder.
Hilft nüx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheint ja ne Lüge zu sein mit asynchroner Verarbeitung und Warteschlange und so ... wenn bei euch Spammen hilft gibt es keine Warteschlange und der Server scheint die Reg-Anfragen zu vergessen ...
Irgendwie unglaubwürdig das ganze an Mythics stelle würde ich mir schnell einen neuen Provider für Europa suchen ...

Gruß,
Lazer


----------



## Menelmacar-Tirion (9. September 2008)

@illusion

passt doch alles , steht ja drinnen das der code erfolgreich registriert wurde.


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

Aber der Patch klappt net. 

Hast du die gleiche E-mail bekommen???


----------



## Lazerguns (9. September 2008)

Ok hülft doch bin drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Tip mit dem Makro habt ihr nicht von mir ...
lg


----------



## -Illusion- (9. September 2008)

Ok ok ich nehm alles zurück!!!!


Bin wohl eindeutig zu überspannt! Sry für das überschnell Posten von Schwachsinn!!!

Sry 

Klappt nun doch alles!


----------



## Menelmacar-Tirion (9. September 2008)

ja hab ich ,und soweit ich mitbekommen habe kann es ca. 10 -15 minuten dauern bis der patcher anspringt.

vielleicht startest du inzwischen mal den rechner neu, und versuchst es dann nochmal.


----------



## Lazerguns (9. September 2008)

btw hatte den selben wortlaut in der mail wie einige posts weiter oben

lg lg

P.S: Gibt es ingame schon ne Buffed-414-Gilde ich will mitmachen :-)


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (9. September 2008)

Will auch, bitte lass den 2. key klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negerli (9. September 2008)

gestern abend um 18 uhr code gesendet, immer noch keine mail
bekommen. lol, geiler oben beta start. wenn bei release auch alles so glatt geht, 
dann explodiere ich noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flobbe (9. September 2008)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Die E-Mail die angeblich kommen soll kannst in Wind schießen, da der Mailserver von denen schon seit Stunden abegraucht zu sein scheint.

Einfach den Patcher starten nach der Codeeingabe und testen, bei mir gings um 22:00 schon um 0:00 kam dann ne E-Mail das mein Key net aktiviert wurde oO soviel dazu.

Bleibt noch zu sagen:

War macht Spaß, die Quests sind toll und authentisch genau wie das Umfeld und die Server laufen stabil.

So und nu noch eine gute Nacht dem harten Kern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazerguns (9. September 2008)

Patching ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolin (9. September 2008)

Versucht den 10er Trick dann klappt das 100% bei mir war nach 2 min die email da, für weitere fragen pn me^^

lg


----------



## Dragonangel (9. September 2008)

*heul* ich will auch endlich meine mail, hab mich gestern gegen 17h meinen code eingegeben un d gegen 21h kam die mail, das ein fehler aufgetreten sei, welcher ist nicht wirklich ersichtlich.Also alles nochmal, seit 21h hab ich nun immer noch keine Mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist das für ein 10er Trick?


----------



## Kalusa (9. September 2008)

10 mal das Fenster der Registrierungsseite aufmachen, alle ausfüllen und auf einmal abschicken.

Hat bei mir auch geklappt. Ich hatte es gestern um ca. 17.00 Uhr zum ersten mal probiert und bis eben keine E-Mail bekommen.

Nach dem "10-er Trick" kam die Mail innerhalb von 2 Minuten!!!

Jetzt muß ich nur noch warten bis der Patcher das Passwort endlich anerkennt.


----------



## Dragonangel (9. September 2008)

ui mal versuchen, bei meien Lebensgefährten hat es schonmal geklappt *hoff*


----------



## Kalusa (9. September 2008)

So, ca. 10 Minuten nachdem ich die Mail erhalten habe läuft endlich der Patcher mit dem Password.

Hab hier nochmal ganz schön geschwitzt.


----------



## Dayanus (9. September 2008)

LEUTE DIE LÖSUNG IST EINFACH GANZ OFT HINTEREINANDER EUREN CODE ZU AKTIVIEREN !!!!!!!!!!!


Bei mir hats nach 3mal geklappt !!!!


Viel Spaß sehen uns Ingame !!!


----------



## Fireleaf (9. September 2008)

Haha früh um 5 kam die Mail offiziell an, gerade entgegen genommen und 
sofort Patcher angeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (9. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> LEUTE DIE LÖSUNG IST EINFACH GANZ OFT HINTEREINANDER EUREN CODE ZU AKTIVIEREN !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bei mir hats nach 3mal geklappt !!!!
> ...



Na super nach der mail kann ich auch ned spielen, da steht 

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am

geht trotzdem ned -.-


----------



## D-Dos (9. September 2008)

wenn du sie gerade eben bekommen hast, must du noch warten bis auch der patcher deine logindaten akzeptiert


----------



## Tregor (9. September 2008)

Na toll....mehr als 12 Std warte ich nun auf diese dumme Mail. Ich bin echt am überlegen die CE abzubestellen und Warhammer in den Wind zu schießen. So ein Dreck ey.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (9. September 2008)

ich verzweifle =( hab auch schon gestern nachmittag mehrfach meinen code eingegeben, bis jetzt gewartet also mehr als 12 stunden, hab auch eben 10 parallel ausgefüllte code aktivierungen ausgefüllt wie gesagt wurde und hab dann auch 2 emails mit dem namen "registrierungsproblem" erhalten :

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: *name*
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: *key*

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

"klicken um den grund zu erfahren" geht nich weil man dazu einloggen muss.
weis nichmehr was ich jetzt noch probieren kann... übrigens benutze ich nen lycos mailaccount, hab aber auch schon versucht eine meiner anderen emailadressen bei gmx reinzuschreiben.


----------



## Dragonangel (9. September 2008)

ich mag so langsam auch nicht mehr mit dem 10er TRick bekomme ich jetzt nur noch registrierungsprobleme, einmal wird mir keine Ursache genannt und die anderen male steht das der Key bereits aktiviert wurde, aber ne Bestätigungsmail habe ich nicht bekommen. 

Die anfänglichen Performanceprobleme sind ja verzeihlich, aber das nach so langer wartungszeit immer noch keine gescheite Lösung erbracht werden konnte, zeugt von höchster Inkompetenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade, dabei habe ich mich schon so lange auf das Game gefreut.

Edit: hab die jetzt mal angeschrieben, mal sehen ob sie überhaupt reagieren.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (9. September 2008)

D-Dos schrieb:


> wenn du sie gerade eben bekommen hast, must du noch warten bis auch der patcher deine logindaten akzeptiert



Und dann sollte es gehen? wie lange muss man da warten? weil mit dem acc eines freundes kann ich spielen, nur mit meinem nicht -.-


----------



## Zenek (9. September 2008)

Jo das ganze regt schon sehr auf gut das man noch andere Sachen zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe mal das die ganzen Probleme bis zum Headupstart gefixt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (9. September 2008)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> Edit: hab die jetzt mal angeschrieben, mal sehen ob sie überhaupt reagieren.




Glaubst Du an den Weihnachtsmann?

Ich gehe davon aus das Du von denen nix hörst.


----------



## Panzer01 (9. September 2008)

Bei mir hats jetzt geklappt patcher läuft gerade.

17:00 gestern angemeldet nichts bis jetzt (8:00)
Trick 10 (waren 20 versuche)
Mit FireFox veruscht (erst die ersten 10 key überpüfungen gemacht) erst kam ne mail das mein Key aktiviert wurde, gewartet kam wieder nichts (15 min).
zwischen durch versuch mich ein zuloggen ins Spiel wieder nichts.
Dann die nächste 10 versuche keine mail, noch mal versuch ins Spiel ein zuloggen plötzlich ging es, und dann kamen 2 mails danach das ich schon regiestriert bin.


----------



## Stellanera (9. September 2008)

Ich kann meinen Code garnicht neu eingeben weils keine "Abschicken" Schaltfläche mehr gibt :/


----------



## Stellanera (9. September 2008)

Stellanera schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Code garnicht neu eingeben weils keine "Abschicken" Schaltfläche mehr gibt :/


----------



## Panzer01 (9. September 2008)

Hab gerade geschaut auf der war seite geht immer noch. Die Konto Herstellung wurde deaktiviert aber nicht die Code eingabe.


----------



## Stellanera (9. September 2008)

Juhhuuu 5 mal gespammt...Mail da ^^...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. September 2008)

GOA in 3 Monaten!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2551935/Daemliche_Affen_Bande


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Leichenlager07 schrieb:


> ich verzweifle =( hab auch schon gestern nachmittag mehrfach meinen code eingegeben, bis jetzt gewartet also mehr als 12 stunden, hab auch eben 10 parallel ausgefüllte code aktivierungen ausgefüllt wie gesagt wurde und hab dann auch 2 emails mit dem namen "registrierungsproblem" erhalten :
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Nach viele Stunden des Wartens bekamm ich wohl gestern Abend dieselbe Mail( nach dem 5ten Versuch oder so) Wenn ich nun auf den Grund klicke steht da nur Key wurde bereits aktiviert, nur leider klappt der Login nicht.

Könnte bei mir eventuell dran liegen dass mein PW nicht stimmt, weiß jemand wo ich es kontrolieren kann?

Hab auch meine Anmeldungsmail von war-europe gefunden, von Mai oder so, nur da steht ja leider auch nur Login und Nickname, kein PW!


----------



## Tregor (9. September 2008)

Boa Scheiße...Mail bekommen (nach 14 oder 15 Stunden) und dann nur die Meldung dass mein Key ungültig ist -.- 
Ich werd die CE echt abbestellen....da spiel ich lieber Super Mario...da gibts son Kack zumindest nicht -.-


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Hab jetzt 10x meinen Betakey losgespammt und tada hab gerade meine Mail bekommen und patche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen was fürn Fehler als nächstes kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hausomat (9. September 2008)

also ich sags echt ungern und ich muss auch sagen, ich habs echt ungern gemacht. aber: purer spam hilft tatsächlich. ich finds armselig. ich habe immer viel verständnis für die entwickler, es ist außerdem eine BETA und naja, das muss sich erst einspielen. aber wer mit angeboten auf kunden und geldfang ist, bei denen explizit ein offener beta zugang garantiert wird MUSS sich einfach gewissenhafter auf den ansturm vorbereiten. never play on patchday, ok. sonntag lass ich noch gelten, den montag von mir aus auch. aber dann über nacht noch immer keinen zugang zu erhalten, naja. das lässt nichts gutes für den 18. september ahnen.

nochmal: spam hilft, auch wenns armselig ist.


----------



## Tregor (9. September 2008)

Weiß einer ob im Code (aus der CE) sowohl "D"'s als auch "O"'s vorkommen können? Wenn ja kann es sein das die recht schwer zu unterscheiden sind??


----------



## MarlyundMarly (9. September 2008)

Hab langsam die schnause voll

Hab gestern 6 std. auf die e-mail gewartet um zu erfahren das mein code falsch ist kein wunder der ist scheiße gedruckt das man net erkennen kann ob es ein "O" oder ein "D" ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gestern dann noch mal mit spam mails andere variation vom key verschickt kamm bis jetzt noch nix.

ich hab mich so auf das spiel gefreut hab extra ce vorbestellt um an der open- beta teilzunehmen um ein eindruck zuerhalten.
naja hat sich woll erledigt. wenn mich das game net wirklich umhaut dann lass ich es sein und zock nie wieder mmo`s. 

OMG GOA you epic faild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: grad ne e-mail bekommen wieder falscher code oO


----------



## nrg (9. September 2008)

Ich komm mir mal wieder leicht verarscht vor. Key gestern um 16.00 Uhr eingegeben und nichts bekommen bis 08.45, jetzt mal gespammt, nach 5 Minuten die Mail gekriegt.


----------



## hausomat (9. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Ich komm mir mal wieder leicht verarscht vor. Key gestern um 16.00 Uhr eingegeben und nichts bekommen bis 08.45, jetzt mal gespammt, nach 5 Minuten die Mail gekriegt.




DITO - bei mir das selbe. wer bisher noch keine mail bekommen hat probierts einfach nochmal...


----------



## Tregor (9. September 2008)

hab den scheiß code jetzt nochmal 25x eingegeben...mal sehen obs was bringt...wenn nich landet der scheiß im shredder -.-




Edit: GOil! Mail bekommen hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Die Frage ist jedoch was macht man wenn man schon nen Login Acc hat, jedoch sein PW nicht mehr weiß, bzw es anscheinend falsch ist?


Patchen geht immer noch nicht, Authentifizierungs Fehler!


----------



## MarlyundMarly (9. September 2008)

eine frage hat noch jemand einen gültigen beta key den er mir geben kann meiner aus der CE preorder ist so mies gedruckt das man nix unterscheiden kann. hab schon mehrere variationen ausprobiert aber funkt net. wäre echt net. 

schickt mir ne mail wenn ihr bock habt an 

MacTheHero@web.de

danke schonmal im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (9. September 2008)

Tregor schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob im Code (aus der CE) sowohl "D"'s als auch "O"'s vorkommen können? Wenn ja kann es sein das die recht schwer zu unterscheiden sind??



Genau das Problem habe ich auch, hab jetzt 7 emails erhalten und in allen stand mein Code wäre falsch. Überprüft das eigenlich keiner was das für ein scheiß Druck ist? Wie kann man nur so unproffessionel arbeiten.


----------



## eventer (9. September 2008)

Was zum...wieso geht mein Patcher jetzt lol

Reichen da 7 mails wo drin steht der key wäre ungültig? lol


----------



## eventer (9. September 2008)

Wow, es hat geklappt. An die mit "O" und "D" Problem. Tausch am besten alles mal durch. Ist echt reines Glücksspiel ob es ein "D" oder ein "O" ist.


----------



## Riva_ Godmode (9. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Wow, es hat geklappt. An die mit "O" und "D" Problem. Tausch am besten alles mal durch. Ist echt reines Glücksspiel ob es ein "D" oder ein "O" ist.




da hast dus noch gut ich häng beim patch un er sagt mir ich muss das spiel neu installieren oO


----------



## Tregor (9. September 2008)

macht euch nix draus.....server sind sowieso weg -.-


----------



## Crevos (9. September 2008)

Mir ist es gestern um ca 20 Uhr gelungen meine Beta Key auf der Reg-Seite zu prüfen. Mir wurde gesagt ich bekommen eine Mail.
Hab bis jetzt noch nichts erhalten. Kommt da überhaupt noch was?? :O


----------



## Riva_ Godmode (9. September 2008)

ich hab meine heute morgen bekommen gestern um 16 uhr beta key überprüfen lassen ^^ 

und jz beim patch es fehlen zu viele dateien war bitte neu installieren oO was da los


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

also ich hab jetzt mal ne runde GOA zugespammt und ne mail bekommen die mir sagte das es probleme gäbe....gut da ich mein aktuelles PW nicht mehr wusste habe ich ein paar andere durch probiert und wieder ne mails bekommen die mir das gleiche sagten....naja schade ...und da man kein enues PW ordern kann im moment sollte man es doch ruhen lassen.....ich wünsch euch noch viel erfolg mit der beta

wenn es nicht klappt klappt es halt nicht...ist ja nur noch knapp ne woche dann kommt das spiel ja raus und dann kann hoffentlich jeder von uns zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Kel


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

Server down !! Geh jetzt frühstücken !!


----------



## Samora (9. September 2008)

Es ist echt unglaublich, ich habe gestern nachmittag mein Key registriert und habe immer noch keine email erhalten. Ich bezweifel ganz stark das da bei GOA überhaupt jemand über Nacht gearbeitet hat. Ich glaub die haben alle 22 Uhr Feierabend gemacht und sind erstmal Feiern gegangen darauf das es in den USA alles so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Szadek (9. September 2008)

Ich hab heute nacht um zwei endlich meine mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patchen hat dann auch endlich geklappt einloggen ins spiel auch... nur irgend wie komm ich auf keinen server sind die schon wieder down?


----------



## Sorzzara (9. September 2008)

Und ich glaube, das ist ein riesengrosser Heulthread, der deshalb nicht zugemacht wird, damit nicht drölfmillionen andere Threads aufgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwowpg (9. September 2008)

unglaublich der erste cd key ist angeblich ungültig bei dem zweiten kommt keine bestätigungs mail ...... ich drehe noch durch hier mit der closed beta


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

erstelle 10 ab fenster und schick die regiestrierung 10 mal ab das hilft die spam taktic habe ich auch gemacht heute nacht nach 1 minute hatte ich die e-mail


----------



## Riva_ Godmode (9. September 2008)

noch jmd on oda weis wer was man machen muss wenn beim patch saugen die fehlermeldung kommt spiel neuinstallieren datein fehlen bzw fehlerhaft ?


----------



## Smoochi (9. September 2008)

quote: bla bla 22 uhr feierabend .......

glaub ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab gestern um halb eins mein key ganz easy registrieren können ..... einfach 10 mal das formular ausfüllen (copy + paste dauert 5 min) alle gleichzeitig abschicken .... eine wird schon dutchkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir wars so dann gleich mal gezockt und jetzt server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrillville (9. September 2008)

Samora schrieb:


> Es ist echt unglaublich, ich habe gestern nachmittag mein Key registriert und habe immer noch keine email erhalten. Ich bezweifel ganz stark das da bei GOA überhaupt jemand über Nacht gearbeitet hat. Ich glaub die haben alle 22 Uhr Feierabend gemacht und sind erstmal Feiern gegangen darauf das es in den USA alles so gut funktioniert.



NEIN !! Ich habe meinen CODE gestern Nacht um 00:30 bekommen ! Habe bis kurz nach drei gezockt und es war einfach nur *GEIL* Werde meinen acc bei AoC löschen !!


----------



## Gashat (9. September 2008)

lol die server sind net abgestürtzt sie wurden offline geschalten steht auf der war hp drauf und sollen in einer stunde wieder hoch gefahren werden na klasse das heißt also wieder gegen mittag ........


----------



## darkwowpg (9. September 2008)

ich habe bestimmt schon über 100 mal beide cd key gespammt aber trozdem nichteinmal erfolgreich regestriert


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> ich habe bestimmt schon über 100 mal beide cd key gespammt aber trozdem nichteinmal erfolgreich regestriert




Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meladilegno (9. September 2008)

ich hab noch nichtmals n account auf der seite...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

ich auch nicht warte seit 48st und seit einem jahr darauf!


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> ich hab noch nichtmals n account auf der seite...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ich, leider erst zu spät gemerkt, jetzt heists warten. Hoffentlich ist die Registrierung bis heut Mittag wieder frei....


----------



## LoC_Ruin (9. September 2008)

Ich hab auch endlich eine Mail bekommen, um zu erfahren das ich mich vertippt hab -.-


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> ich hab noch nichtmals n account auf der seite...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nen Acc hab ich, Login, Nickname hab ich auch noch in ner Mail gefunden, nur nirgends steht mein PW, jede Seite, auf der man sich mit PW anmelden und regen muss schickt ne Mail wo die kompletten Logindaten drinstehen, naja,. nur GOA nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Nen Acc hab ich, Login, Nickname hab ich auch noch in ner Mail gefunden, nur nirgends steht mein PW, jede Seite, auf der man sich mit PW anmelden und regen muss schickt ne Mail wo die kompletten Logindaten drinstehen, naja,. nur GOA nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man nutze den guten alten Kugelschreiber!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> man nutze den guten alten Kugelschreiber!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hebst du kleine Zettel über ein Jahr auf, vor allem weil damals, als mein Acc auf der Seite erstellt wurde es nicht wirklich bekannt war, dass du dich mit den Daten dann zur Beta, bzw später wohl auch in die normale Acc-Freischaltung anmelden musst!


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Hebst du kleine Zettel über ein Jahr auf, vor allem weil damals, als mein Acc auf der Seite erstellt wurde es nicht wirklich bekannt war, dass du dich mit den Daten dann zur Beta, bzw später wohl auch in die normale Acc-Freischaltung anmelden musst!



Nee, ich benutze einfach die gleichen Daten wie bei meinen anderen Accounts für andere Spiele, nur in ganz leicht abgeänderter Form. kann ich mir meistens so merken.

Zur Not speicher ich es bei Keepass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu, 111.er Beitrag PROST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Nee, ich benutze einfach die gleichen Daten wie bei meinen anderen Accounts für andere Spiele, nur in ganz leicht abgeänderter Form. kann ich mir meistens so merken.
> 
> Zur Not speicher ich es bei Keepass.
> 
> ...




Same here, im Grunde sogar komplett identisch, leider schluckt WAR die Daten nichtmehr, warum auch immer, mehr als warten bis die Account Erstellung wieder on ist, und es ne vernünftige PW-Suchfunktion gibt!


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Egal, Server sind eh down....


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Egal, Server sind eh down....



Nope, sind wieder Up


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Nope, sind wieder Up



ging ja ganz schön flott.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomkru (9. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe es auch schon mit Spam-Attacke versucht, bisher keine Mail bekommen.
Gestern habe ich allerdings 2 Emails bekommen von WAR.

Einmal "Bitte bestätigt eure Registrierung" und einmal "Willkommen bei WAR"

In der ersten war ein Link, wo man seine Registrierung abschließen kann.

Wenn ich den nochmal anklicke, dann kommt die WAR Seite und "Der Account wurde gesperrt..."

In der Willkommen Seite zeigt er mir aber, das es anscheinend geklappt hat.

Da steht

Euer Login:xxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxx
Eure Email-Adresse: xxxxxxx


Login im Patcher klappt nicht und auch habe ich keine weitere Mail von WAR bekommen.

Was läuft hier noch falsch?

gruß
Thomkru


----------



## Turntablerocker (9. September 2008)

bam bam mail bekommen..


Geregt gestern um 16:30
Email heute: 10:30

viel spaß euch noch patch schon fertig ^^


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> ging ja ganz schön flott.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War eventuell nur ne Masche um mal wieder ne News zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D-Dos (9. September 2008)

an alle die ihre mails bekommen haben wo habt ihr euren emailaccount ... hab mir gedacht vlt liegt es ja daran
ich hab einen bei gmx und da immernoch nix angekommen ist denke ich das es eventuel da irgendwas falsch läuft?


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

D-Dos schrieb:


> an alle die ihre mails bekommen haben wo habt ihr euren emailaccount ... hab mir gedacht vlt liegt es ja daran
> ich hab einen bei gmx und da immernoch nix angekommen ist denke ich das es eventuel da irgendwas falsch läuft?




Hab meinen auch bei GMX, hab auch schon 5 Mails bekommen, leider alle mit Fehler dass der Key schon aktiviert wurde, aber Login geht trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Samora (9. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> ich hab noch nichtmals n account auf der seite...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte ich hätte probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanoshei (9. September 2008)

Hab auch noch keinen Acc... und ich finds ne verdammte Frechheit dass ich für ne CE bezahle und die dann nichtmal fähig sind es nach DREI TAGEN für alle möglich zu machen, sich wenigstens registrieren zu können. Langsam vergeht mir echt die Lust, die immer mit ihrem "Server werden online sein" und kurz darauf "Server sind wieder offline".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (9. September 2008)

"Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden."

Vormittag!!! Die haben wohl eine andere Vorstellung von der Bedeutung des Wortes "Vormittag". Man bin ich pissed!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. September 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> Vormittag!!! Die haben wohl eine andere Vorstellung von der Bedeutung des Wortes "Vormittag". Man bin ich pissed!


Wenn es nach Inselzeit geht haben die noch bis 13 Uhr


----------



## Carthos (9. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Inselzeit geht haben die noch bis 13 Uhr



Das stimmt, es ist aber ein schlechtes Zeichen, wenn man bis zum letzten Drücker wartet mit einer Nachricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe auch noch keinen Account, dieses ewige hin und her regt mich auch auf, aber da ich es nicht ändern kann rege ich mich auch nicht auf. Ob ich nun alle fünf Minuten irgendwelche Hasstiraden loslasse oder es lasse hat auf die Techniker keinerlei Einfluss. Obwohl ich doch langsam ungeduldig werde. Als sie die Resgistrierungsserver bis Sonntag abgeschaltet hatten, war mir klar, dass die unter dem Ansturm zusammen brechen würden. Deshalb hatte ich den Sonntag ohnehin schon gestrichen. Aber mitlerweile ist Dienstag, da sollte man das ganze doch allmählich wieder hinbekommen. Wenn das bei der BETA schon solche Probleme bereitet, wie soll das dann nächste Woche beim Release klappen? Da wird der Ansturm noch viel größer sein.


----------



## Silvanoshei (9. September 2008)

Ich hätte echt nichts dagegen, mal einen Tag zu warten. Oder zwei. Ich habe ebenfalls die CE vorbestellt, und bin jetzt allerdings enttäuscht, dass es mir nach dem dritten Tag immer noch nicht gelungen ist, mich auf der WAR Seite zu registrieren. Schließlich habe ich für den Aspekt Open Beta Zugang bezahlt, und würde nun natürlich auch gern dessen Vorteile genießen. Klar ist, dass von einer Beta nicht verlangt werden kann, sofort perfekt zu funktionieren. Aber ich finde es schon extrem schwach, dass nach dem dritten Tag eines der essenziellsten Probleme noch nicht gelöst werden konnte. Auch bin ich enttäuscht, dass es auf der WAR Seite immer wieder hoffnungsbringende Nachrichten zu lesen gab. Es wurde ja immer großkotzig - wie ich gern sage - angekündigt, dass das Spiel bzw. die Registrierung bzw. was auch immer, ab so und so viel Uhr wieder funktionieren wird. Gar nichts funktionierte - jedenfalls aus meiner Perspektive. Ich habe immer noch keinen Account! Aber ich habe auch keine Lust dafür jede Minute vor dem PC zu sitzen und immer wieder zu versuchen, mich zu registrieren. Für so etwas habe ich schließlich nicht bezahlt.

in Enttäuschung, Silv.


----------



## darkwowpg (9. September 2008)

ich habe bis jetzt nur bei wenigen betas mitgemacht aber dieser start ist einfach nur miseral.. überlege grad ernsthaft ob ich meine standart edition doch nicht abbestelle. schade eigentlich dabei habe ich mich sehr auf das spiel gefreut.


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Achtung Offtopic:

Hey Silvanoshei, warum hast du nen intelligenten Schurken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanoshei (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Achtung Offtopic:
> 
> Hey Silvanoshei, warum hast du nen intelligenten Schurken?
> 
> ...



xD


----------



## ramsleier (9. September 2008)

Hab gestern meinen Key um 18:30 uhr abgeschickt und hab bis jetzt noch keine antwort

Bin mir gerade am überlegen ob ich das spiel überhaupt kaufen soll, denn eine solch schwache leistung hab ich noch nie gesehen. wenn bei uns in der firma was falschläuft bestellen unsere kunden auch nichts mehr bei uns sondern gehen in eine andere firma. also warum auf WAR warten? gibt doch WoW, GW, AOC, tabula rasa usw. ich finde es eine wirkliche frechheit. bin froh das ich keine pre order gekauft hab sondern den CD key gewonnen hab, ansonsten würde ich denen persönlich anrufen und mal so richtig meine meinung sagen!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. September 2008)

Seit wir am gestrigen Nachmittag das neue Validierungssystem online gestellt haben, laufen die Server vor Spielern fast schon über. Wir arbeiten stetig an den Systemen und derzeit sind mehr als 70.000 von euch in der Lage zu spielen. Einige unter euch haben jedoch versucht, ihren Code einzugeben und eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die besagt, dass der Code ungültig sei. Sollte das bei euch der Fall sein, können diese Punkte euch vielleicht weiterhelfen:

* Der Buchstabe „I“ könnte mit der Ziffer „1“ verwechselt werden.
* Die Buchstaben “D” und “O” können in Druckform schwer unterschieden werden.
* Die Zahl 0 wird als Buchstabe O mit einem Querstrich angezeigt
* Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr nur euren Open Beta Code eingebt – Codes für den Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände werden derzeit nicht akzeptiert. Das Validierungssystem wird von nun an jegliche Codes für Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände ablehnen, um euch Zeit zu sparen.


Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!


----------



## Cafiso (9. September 2008)

Nun ja also eig war von WAR ja nix andres zu erwarten da ja eh nur negative news von dennen kamen. Doch dies wollte ich mir selber ansehen. Habe auch einen Acc und nen Beta Key eingegeben warte dennoch also. Macht euch nix draus falls ihr noch keinen acc habt macht net soviel unterschied. xD
Aso WAR news:  Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!
Hmmm cool anscheinend zähl ich nicht dazu xD! Aba wie gesagt hab nix andres von War erwartet...Gut das ich nix vorbestellt hab...


----------



## Silvanoshei (9. September 2008)

Cafiso schrieb:


> Nun ja also eig war von WAR ja nix andres zu erwarten da ja eh nur negative news von dennen kamen. Doch dies wollte ich mir selber ansehen. Habe auch einen Acc und nen Beta Key eingegeben warte dennoch also. Macht euch nix draus falls ihr noch keinen acc habt macht net soviel unterschied. xD
> Aso WAR news:  Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!
> Hmmm cool anscheinend zähl ich nicht dazu xD! Aba wie gesagt hab nix andres von War erwartet...Gut das ich nix vorbestellt hab...



Und wieder einer der rumheult und WAR schlechtmacht nur weil er noch keinen Zugang zum Spiel hat....


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!




guter witz, bitte noch so einen. ich warte immer noch seit MONTAG 16:30


----------



## Thront (9. September 2008)

Thomkru schrieb:


> Was läuft hier noch falsch?




die frage ist: was läuft überhaupt richtig.


----------



## Cafiso (9. September 2008)

Hmm auf sollche diskussionen will ich mich ja garnicht einlassen nur 1 sache ich würd ja gern was positives zu WAR sagen aba geht halt nur und mich wurmt das eig net das ich kein zugang hab. Die frage is doch verdien ich später geld dran oder andre Leute also liegts doch nicht in meinem Intresse das ich spielen kann...


----------



## darkwowpg (9. September 2008)

Die letzten 10.000 Spieler WTF ?!? bin ich 10.001 Spielr oder was?


----------



## Terracresta (9. September 2008)

Finds bescheuert das die Key-Aktivierungen ned der Reihe nach abgearbeitet werden. Hab den auch gestern 16:30 rum eingegeben und bis jetzt noch keine mail bekommen.


----------



## Silvanoshei (9. September 2008)

www.war-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden.



Bald 13 Uhr...und wieder ne Ankündigung als hintergrundloser Blödsinn enttarnt.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (9. September 2008)

hab gestern so gegen 17:00 uhr meinen betakey eingegeben
jetz is immer noch keine mail da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerubin (9. September 2008)

na dann bin ich auch bei den letzten 10.000.
aber wo ist besagte email?
in meinem freundeskreis hat es noch keiner geschafft,eine email zu erhalten !


----------



## Xarth (9. September 2008)

Hab gestern so um 16:45 ungefähr mein Key eingegeben.. und bis jetzt immer noch keine Mail. Find es ne ziemliche Schweinerei was die machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanoshei (9. September 2008)

Cafiso schrieb:


> Hmm auf sollche diskussionen will ich mich ja garnicht einlassen nur 1 sache ich würd ja gern was positives zu WAR sagen aba geht halt nur und mich wurmt das eig net das ich kein zugang hab. Die frage is doch verdien ich später geld dran oder andre Leute also liegts doch nicht in meinem Intresse das ich spielen kann...


Da hast du allerdings recht! Immerhin will WAR ja andere MMORPGs schlagen oder wenigstens dran rankommen...allerdings hat WAR mit soner lächerlichen Beta-Aktion bestimmt schon genügend Kunden verloren.


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Xarth schrieb:


> Hab gestern so um 16:45 ungefähr mein Key eingegeben.. und bis jetzt immer noch keine Mail. Find es ne ziemliche Schweinerei was die machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir sollten uns vll an den gedanken gewöhnen, das es bis zum release (lol) auch nichts mehr werden wird


----------



## Seegras (9. September 2008)

ich warte seit kurz vor 17 uhr gestern auf meine mail undbis jetzt immer nch nix hab sogar nochmal versucht, doch auch jetzt keine mail! irgendwie hab cih kb mehr auf dieses warten und hoffen.


----------



## Samora (9. September 2008)

> Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!



Propagandageschwätz


OMG was ist GOA für ein haufen Lügner ! ?


----------



## Aeranthir (9. September 2008)

Leute das mit den zehnfachen Key-Eingaben klappt wirklich!
Hab gestern so um 23:00 Uhr meinen Key 'n paar Mal eingegeben und hab dann um 2 in der Nacht die Mail bekommen.
Bei manchen kommt die Mail schon nach wenigen Minuten.
Also ich kann die Technik nur weiterempfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin jetzt Warhammer zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarth (9. September 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> wir sollten uns vll an den gedanken gewöhnen, das es bis zum release (lol) auch nichts mehr werden wird




Allein schon der satz: Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten. in Wenigen minuten? Sind fast 24h bei mir. Wenn sie was net einhalten können was sie selber sagen dann sollten die am besten garnicht mehr solche News schreiben!


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

tja ich hab immernoch das problem das ich mich nicht auf der homepage registrieren kann und damit garnicht erst anfangen brauch meinen betakey einzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seegras (9. September 2008)

geht ja eh net mit dem betakey bei vielen.


----------



## HellSpY85 (9. September 2008)

dito bin auch noch nich regestriert. die sollen das wieder freischalten damit ich meinen key auch reggen kann


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

Seegras schrieb:


> geht ja eh net mit dem betakey bei vielen.




naja ich habs gestern ein paarmal probiert und hätte mittlerweilen 5 bestätigungen per email aber geht ja nicht weil nicht auf homepage registriert

und auf email anfrage wann das ganze wieder freigegeben wird heists wir bitten sie um geduld langsam kann mich GOA mal


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus


stream mit chat und ton

inzwishen für alle die wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (9. September 2008)

oh leute, 

wenn ich mir das hier so anhöre, vonwegen Warhammer wird dadurch kunden verlieren....
nur weil durch buffed.de ein paar wow-kiddis das privileg genießen dürfen sich für die beta
anzumelden und es leider nicht geht, heulen die hier rum und fangen an warhammer nieder
zu machen oder dämlich flamebeiträge zu posten. Der großteil hätte sich das Spiel eh nicht
gekauft, und nu wird sich darüber aufgeregt als ob sie hier 100 euro gezahlt hätten das sie 
die open beta spielen dürfen... wenn durch diese aktion tatsächlich weniger leute das spiel kaufen
sind das zum glück ein paar WOW-fanboys weniger bei WAR.

also pls hört auf zu heulen, und freut euch auf euren komischen Eiswürfelkönig und
gut is. Ihr dürft nun wieder in euer WOW-Forum zurück...

grüßle 

Joni



P.S. ich kann auch nicht spielen, aber nur weil ich nicht zuhause bin ;-)


----------



## Gotar (9. September 2008)

Jonish schrieb:


> oh leute,
> 
> wenn ich mir das hier so anhöre, vonwegen Warhammer wird dadurch kunden verlieren....
> nur weil durch buffed.de ein paar wow-kiddis das privileg genießen dürfen sich für die beta
> ...




Naja... 100€ sind es nicht, aber 10€!... ich fand es ja schon ne unverschämtheit das noch "Open Beta" statt Demo zu nennen, aber das ich nun für die 10€ nicht "Beta" testen kann finde ich schon ne frechheit, und ich wäre nicht der erste der deshalb das spiel abbestellt! Und zwar nicht weil ich die "Beta" nicht spielen kann, sondern weil einem das vertrauen in GOA noch mehr flöten gegangen ist...


----------



## Slayne` (9. September 2008)

wann kann man sich denn wieder registrieren?


----------



## Murgroz (9. September 2008)

Jonish schrieb:


> P.S. ich kann auch nicht spielen, aber nur weil ich nicht zuhause bin ;-)



So isses bei mir auch, verdammt ich hasse arbeiten. <.<

Zumindest hoffe ich, dass ich daheim wieder spielen kann. Ich gehörte ja zu den Glücklichen, die trotz fehlender E-Mail zocken und patchen konnten. Nun hab ich die Mail bekommen und darin stand es gab ein Problem mit meiner Key Registrierung, also mal schauen, ob ich mich heute überhaupt noch einloggen kann. (Hab vorsichtshalber Anmeldung nochmal gemacht)

Ansonsten ist es bisher, trotz der Tatsache, dass mein Jünger des Khaine von einer unsichtbaren Stelle ohne Tastendruck abgestoßen wurde, als ob er gesprungen wäre und dadurch 2 mal schon gestorben ist, ein cooles Spiel. Müssen halt noch Fehler raus und die LOKALISIERUNG muss unbedingt noch ordentlich gemacht werden (kein dauernder Wechsel zwischen deutsch und englisch), aber wie gesagt, gefäll mir gut!


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus


stream für alle warhammer fans

momentan maschinist ... 

mit ton und videochat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



have fun


----------



## Jonish (9. September 2008)

Gotar schrieb:


> Und zwar nicht weil ich die "Beta" nicht spielen kann, sondern weil einem das vertrauen in GOA noch mehr flöten gegangen ist...



is teilweise verständlich, aber du bist ja auch einer von denen die seit ner ewigkeit darauf wartet WAR zu spielen.
es mag ja sein das das mit der GOA ein griff ins klo war, aber das macht an sich das spiel nicht schlechter.
lass euch eure vorfreude auf ein richtig geiles spiel nicht durch diese eine woche kaputt machen.
was ist diese eine woche im gegensatz zu dem letzten jahr, seit dem ihr schon auf WAR wartet...???


----------



## Lunalay (9. September 2008)

denke das sehr viele ihre kaufentscheidung davon abhängig machen ob ihnen die beta gefällt. 

da diese absolut katastrophal läuft werden sicher einige das game nicht kaufen. ich habs bereits gekauft über ea store und kann mich bis dato nicht mal auf der seite reggen. tjo, was soll man machen. GOA eben, kenn ich noch von DaoC. 

Klar nur Beta, aber wer ernsthaft glaubt das sie in knapp 1 woche das gesamte noch umkrempeln werden und beim release alles butterweich läuft der hat nicht alle tassen im schrank. 

mich pisst nicht an das alles down ist und war und man keine chance hat die beta zu zocken. mich pisst an das nur wir affen in EUROPA wieder total verarscht werden. Allein deswegen sollte sich kein einziger das Game kaufen damit diese idioten mal aufwachen. aber mit uns kann mans ja machen, wir jammern zwar aber nehmen dann im endeffekt eh jeden dreck hin. paar hordcore fanboys verteidigen dann jedes noch so miese stück software bis aufs blut. sehr schön im AoC Forum zu beobachten. 

da kommen dann so sachen wenn einer den deutsch/englisch mix anspricht das man ja ein spast ist wenn man kein englisch kann usw. persönlich spiel ich sowieso alles auf englisch aber ich denke man kann erwarten wenn man in einem deutschsprachigen land lebt und einen deutschen titel kauft das dieser dann auch wirklich deutsch ist. 
geh in ein anderes land und gib denen einen sprach mix, keine sau wird das game kaufen.

aber wir haben demut im blut, jammern aber alles hinnehmen. ähnlich dem spritpreis. jeder muss für sich entscheiden wie sehr man sich verarschen lassen will und möchte. das game ist sicher kein schlechtes nur GOA wieder als Host zu nehmen ist wohl wieder blanker wahnsinn. und leider nach dem open beta start wieder bestätigt.


----------



## Shrukan (9. September 2008)

Ich bin / war WoW-Zocker. Und das 3 Jahre lang!
Und ich hab mir schon die Pre-Order besorgt, ich werde mir das Spiel kaufen.
Weil PVP!
Mich kotzt das in WoW einfach an, da wird gefarmt und geleecht.
Da braucht man einfach keinen Skill.
Und da mir PvE und Bosse kloppen auch kein Spaß mehr macht, tja sage ich tschüss
und zocke nur noch das was ich am liebsten mache und das mit Balance 

PVP !


----------



## Terracresta (9. September 2008)

Egal obs kostenlos ist oder man ne Million dafür gezahlt hat, Unfähigkeit bleibt Unfähigkeit. Und das 9 Tage vorm offiziellen p2p Start, das lässt Schlimmes erahnen...
Muss aber sagen, wer Spiele vorbestellt ohne sie getestet zu haben ist selber Schuld. Open Betas sind ned nur Stresstests sondern auch Werbung fürs Spiel, außer man hat was zu verbergen (gabs darum auch keine richtige AoC Open Beta?).

Wie gesagt, ich hab schon so einige Betas mitgemacht und MMORPGs gezockt, aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. 
Bei Lineage2 Korean Open Beta gabs ein duzend Server mit ner Kapazität von je 15k Spielern und die waren echt immer voll. Im Gegensatz zu Warhammer war das ne richtige Open Beta wo jeder dran teilnehmen konnt, ned nur die Vorbesteller, Fileplanet Subscriber oder Keygewinner. Die Teilnehmerzahlen waren mit Sicherheit um Einiges höher als jetzt bei War. Trotzdem gabs bei der Anmeldung keine Probs, obwohl ich (und viele andere Nichtkoreaner) mich ohne koreanisch Kenntnisse durchmogeln musst.


----------



## gebe (9. September 2008)

is doch lustig oder?

[attachment=4713:war2.jpg]

was sind das für idioden, das gibs doch nicht?


----------



## Tidra-on (9. September 2008)

Ich glaubs ja nicht. Komme gerade von der<Arbeit. Und immer noch keine Registrierung möglich. Danke GOA, das ist ganz grosses Kino. Dazu nicht mal ne aktuelle Info wies mit der Reg nun weitergeht. Sehr professionell -.-


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

24 Stunden,die E.mail ist immer noch nicht da.

fuck goa


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus

streame so in einer stunde einen nahkämpfer 

entschieden wird noch später welcher ....


momentan maschinist zwerg

mit ton und video


----------



## Shrukan (9. September 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> http://www.mogulus.com/mydus
> 
> streame so in einer stunde einen nahkämpfer
> 
> ...



Was will ich mit Ordnung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tzä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (9. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was will ich mit Ordnung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xD /sign


----------



## Salicaria (9. September 2008)

_Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren
(wenn ich da auf den Link klick komm ich auf diese Seite)

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: XXXXXXX
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: *hier stand der Code*
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex _


So, nach 14 Std. warten hab ich nun diese Email bekommen.
So langsam weiß ich nun auch nicht mehr weiter.
Was heisst das denn nu? Hat noch wer so eine Email bekommen und kann mir da Info geben was nun zu tun ist?


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Salicaria schrieb:


> _Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren
> (wenn ich da auf den Link klick komm ich auf diese Seite)
> ...


Dass du den Key noch mal neu registrieren musst da entweder Login oder Password falsch war, aber naja, steht eigentlich auch da^^


----------



## Turius86 (9. September 2008)

Salicaria schrieb:


> _Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren
> (wenn ich da auf den Link klick komm ich auf diese Seite)
> ...





die selbige befindet sich in meinem postfach und weiterkommen is nich... der link geht nicht


----------



## Freya_84 (9. September 2008)

Turius86 schrieb:


> die selbige befindet sich in meinem postfach und weiterkommen is nich... der link geht nicht




FINDET EUCH DAMIT AB!!!!

WAR IST TOT....

Das wars mit dem so hoch gelobten KACK GAME für Noobs


----------



## Xyester (9. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich warte jez schon seid 24 Stunden auf die verdammte E-Mail -.- muss hier noch einer so lange warten? 
Bei allen anderen Leuten die ich kenne (die nen Key haben) gehts nur bei mir iwie nicht -.-


----------



## Jonish (9. September 2008)

Freya_84 schrieb:


> FINDET EUCH DAMIT AB!!!!
> 
> WAR IST TOT....
> 
> Das wars mit dem so hoch gelobten KACK GAME für Noobs



hatte ich nich vorhin schon mal gefragt was die ganzen WoW-Fanboy-kiddis hier machen?
verpasst du nich grad das Sandmännchen oder so?

oh man, leute ich sink grad auf das gleich niveau ab wie unser WoW-Kiddy hier, sorry.

*tiefdurchatmen*

*ok nun ganz beruhigt*
Ich versteh nich was du mit aussagen willst, warum ist WAR ein spiel für noobs?
wieso ist es ein "KACK GAME"?
würde ich jetzt mal gerne von dir erklärt bekommen....!


----------



## Helwalker89 (9. September 2008)

Freya_84 schrieb:


> FINDET EUCH DAMIT AB!!!!
> 
> WAR IST TOT....
> 
> Das wars mit dem so hoch gelobten KACK GAME für Noobs



zum glück kommen solche leute wie du nich zu WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (9. September 2008)

hat wahrscheinlich zuwenig pve content...



....zum glück ;o


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

lölz ich warten email...


----------



## Cor3y (9. September 2008)

Willkommen, XXX!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: XXX
Euer Nickname:XXX
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: XXX

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


die mail hab ich bekommen...was nun?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salicaria (9. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Dass du den Key noch mal neu registrieren musst da entweder Login oder Password falsch war, aber naja, steht eigentlich auch da^^




Das hab ich schon verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings frag ich mich echt was falsch war....
hatte alles zig Mal kontrolliert bevor ich bei der Keyeingabe auf "weiter" geklickt hab.
Loginname war definitiv kein Fehler.....Pw hatte ich extra in einer Textdatei gespeichert und einfach kopiert. Ebenso den Key...
(eben desh. damit keine Fehler passieren)

So langsam mag ich auch nicht mehr.
Sehr nervig wenn die "Mails" aber auch immer so lang brauchen bis sie da sind.

Sonnige Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grospolian (9. September 2008)

vorallem wenn man so hört läuft das kack game in amiland super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sprich die einzigen nuubs die ich kenne, wissen nicht was der unterschied zwischen inkopetenten Hoster und schlechten Spiel ist ^^

aber ehrlich gesagt man soll ja Beta Tests nicht als Probeversion betrachten, aber ohne auch nur ins spiel gekommen zu sein, bin ich imo nicht mehr sicher ob ich mir unter GOA WAR noch geben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (9. September 2008)

was schnell passieren könnten, was auch bei DAoC der fall war das viele sich US Versionen besorgen werden und auf den US Servern zocken. GOA is einfach nur was für Menschen mit unendlicher Geduld :/


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Cor3y schrieb:


> Willkommen, XXX!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...


hmm das ist die bestätigung dafür dass du die normale registrierung der emal bestätigit hat, hat aber nichts mit dem scheiss code zu tun


----------



## Xyester (9. September 2008)

Naja wird ja ne richtig geile Open-Beta wenn ich in 2 Tagen dann vielleicht auch ma ne mail von denen bekomme...


----------



## Sytrex (9. September 2008)

Freya_84 schrieb:


> FINDET EUCH DAMIT AB!!!!
> 
> WAR IST TOT....
> 
> Das wars mit dem so hoch gelobten KACK GAME für Noobs



is ja auch schließlich schon die beta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche quatsch kommentare


----------



## Lecktor (9. September 2008)

Warte seit Sonntag auf email und hab es aufgegeben, schade wollt das game vorher ma antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

goa=kackboons


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

naja wenn heute keine mail mehr kommt will ich mein geld zurück(po-ce) das is ma kla...


----------



## Cor3y (9. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> hmm das ist die bestätigung dafür dass du die normale registrierung der emal bestätigit hat, hat aber nichts mit dem scheiss code zu tun



so ne scheisse -.-


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Cor3y schrieb:


> so ne scheisse -.-


hab mich am anfang auch gefreut, einige ham ihr mails schon? un wir?


----------



## Wolfner (9. September 2008)

Puhhhh.... Mail ist nun seit etwa 24 Stunden ausständig.
Na wenn das nächsten Sonntag auch so läuft, dann können die sich ihren Headstart behalten... da komm ich ja frühestens am Dienstag mal rein (vielleicht... wenns Wetter schlecht is...)


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

OMFG ich will mich doch nur auf der verdammten war seite registrieren um überhaupt mal den sch.... key eingeben zu dürfen dann hätte ich schon 5 bestätigte emails im mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und langsam werd ich richtig sauer was wollen die machen wenn die open version startet wollen die zu ein paar 100.000 leuten sagen sry gejt nicht weil ist halt nicht also etwas info währe da schon angebracht


----------



## Smoochi (9. September 2008)

hier nochmal die beschreibung wie es bei mir und vielen andern auch geklappt hat:

1. ca. 10 Tabs (soviele hatte ich manche auch mehr) im Browser aufmachen
2. Bei allen Tabs die Key Registrierungsseite öffnen und ausfüllen (mit copy + paste dauerts 5 min)
3. alle gleichzeitig abschicken
4. E-Mails checken - ich wette 5 min später habter die e-mail

glaubt mir ich würde meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden euch hier schwachsinn zu verzapfen .... schließlich bin ich kurz vor lvl 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR ROCKT !

hf gl cya im RvR


----------



## Terracresta (9. September 2008)

Smoochi schrieb:


> hier nochmal die beschreibung wie es bei mir und vielen andern auch geklappt hat:
> 
> 1. ca. 10 Tabs (soviele hatte ich manche auch mehr) im Browser aufmachen
> 2. Bei allen Tabs die Key Registrierungsseite öffnen und ausfüllen (mit copy + paste dauerts 5 min)
> ...



So habs ichs vor paar Stunden auch nomma probiert und bisher hat sich NIX getan.


----------



## Narathas (9. September 2008)

Smoochi schrieb:


> hier nochmal die beschreibung wie es bei mir und vielen andern auch geklappt hat:
> 
> 1. ca. 10 Tabs (soviele hatte ich manche auch mehr) im Browser aufmachen
> 2. Bei allen Tabs die Key Registrierungsseite öffnen und ausfüllen (mit copy + paste dauerts 5 min)
> ...


Schwachsinn!

1x mit 10 Tabs = nichts
nochmal mit 10 Tabs = immer noch nichts
1x mit 12 Tabs = wieder nichts


----------



## Xyester (9. September 2008)

mh jo das mit den 10 Tabs geht nich so richtig geht immernoch nix wird wohl weitere 24 stunden oder mehr dauern.


----------



## Whitespawn2k (9. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt alle Mails bekommen die wichtig sind, und versuche mich nun seid gestern in das Game ein zu loggen doch es funkt nicht!

WIESO???

In der Mail stand auch nichts von wegen Pw/login name falsch etc.....

Hat einer da gleiche Problem und konnte dieses schon lösen, wäre sehr dankbar über eine schnelle und aufschlussreiche Antwort.

Gruß Whity


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

ich will jetzt zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (9. September 2008)

Ich glaube das wollen alle..


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> ich will jetzt zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ich könnt nun fies sein und sagen ich logg mich gerade ein, aber so bin ich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück euch weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (9. September 2008)

Na, ich frag mich wirklich was für einen Müll die da veranstalten.

Jetzt ist der 3 Tag und ich habe noch immer keinen Account und konnte
ebenso wenig einen Key registrieren.

Das kann wirklich nur ein scherz sein. Nun sollen angeblich "70.000" Spieler
spielen können - WoW, gigantisch.
Die Frage die ich mir stelle, wieso läuft die Page dann noch immer so extrem
Grottig, wieso muss ich noch immer Stunden (bzw 3 Tage mittlerweile) auf
die eMail warten...

das kann nicht sein. 

ALTER SCHWEDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (9. September 2008)

Ahh ich mach erstma ne Pause nach 5 Stunden anstrengendem Betatest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresblood (9. September 2008)

so langsam langts jetzt echt , könnten sich mal wenigstens melden , das die es nicht gebacken bekommen  und was sie dort geschrieben haben 


Seit wir am gestrigen Nachmittag das neue Validierungssystem online gestellt haben, laufen die Server vor Spielern fast schon über. Wir arbeiten stetig an den Systemen und derzeit sind mehr als 70.000 von euch in der Lage zu spielen. Einige unter euch haben jedoch versucht, ihren Code einzugeben und eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die besagt, dass der Code ungültig sei. Sollte das bei euch der Fall sein, können diese Punkte euch vielleicht weiterhelfen:


ha wers glaubt wird seelig , also echt so ne frechheit hab ich nicht von solch einem Publisher gesehn


----------



## thorda (9. September 2008)

Selbst wenn man die Ausrede "Es ist eine Beta" ( wobei es sich um eine offene Beta handelt, bei der Probleme inerhalb weniger Stunden gelöst sein sollten) gelten lässt, das was hier passiert ist einfach nur lächerlich.  Eine derart schlechte Vorbereitung ist mir selten untergekommen. 
Ich rechne ja selber schon garnicht mehr mit dem erhalt der Freigabe. Dieses Trauerspiel ist schädlich für die Comunity und das Spiel, und lässt nicht gutes für den Headstart erahnen. Das Argument bei WoW wars nicht besser zählt nicht, weil genau dieses Spiel gezeigt hat was auf den Anbieter zukommen kann.


----------



## Terracresta (9. September 2008)

Na hui, jetzt komm ich bis zum Patchen und das ganz ohne irgend nen empfangenen Emil. Wurd aber auch langsam mal Zeit...


----------



## Beutelratte (9. September 2008)

thorda schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man die Ausrede "Es ist eine Beta" ( wobei es sich um eine offene Beta handelt, bei der Probleme inerhalb weniger Stunden gelöst sein sollten) gelten lässt, das was hier passiert ist einfach nur lächerlich.  Eine derart schlechte Vorbereitung ist mir selten untergekommen.
> Ich rechne ja selber schon garnicht mehr mit dem erhalt der Freigabe. Dieses Trauerspiel ist schädlich für die Comunity und das Spiel, und lässt nicht gutes für den Headstart erahnen. Das Argument bei WoW wars nicht besser zählt nicht, weil genau dieses Spiel gezeigt hat was auf den Anbieter zukommen kann.




jo natürlich werden viele dadurch sagen dass es wenn es schon in der beta so schlimm is... wie soll es dann beim release werden... und sich dadurch das game net kaufen... bemitleidenswert wenn ihr mich fragt leute... sobald ihr durchkommt werdet ihr mit mir einer meinung sein und sagen es hat sich rentiert zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cor3y (9. September 2008)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Na hui, jetzt komm ich bis zum Patchen und das ganz ohne irgend nen empfangenen Emil. Wurd aber auch langsam mal Zeit...



lol genau so gehts mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarr (9. September 2008)

Naja ich warte auch seid gestern nachmittag auf eine Mail, nichts geht aber es ist eine Offene Beta da kann man nichts machen, sollte es beim Release so sein bin ich gespannt wie sie es gut machen wollen ansonsten empfehle ich Rechtschutz .....

mfg


----------



## Hitcher666 (9. September 2008)

na was ein glück für euch,
soweit komme ich nicht mal,ich warte immer noch auf meinen account auf der war seite.
habe ja die erste mai lbekommen aber den link den man da anklicken soll um die emailadresse zu bestätigen funzt nie,immer code 303,das seit gestern 17 uhr...unfassbar


----------



## Ryou (9. September 2008)

Ich hab gestern abend gegen 20 Uhr den Key eingeben, und heute früh und jetzt grade auch noch ein paar mal, bis jetzt rührt sich nix.
Warte immernoch auf die Mail, oder das der Patcher funktioniert...Und ich wollt doch so viele Fehler entdecken!


----------



## alienrocky (9. September 2008)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es funktioniert der patch lädt ich fang gleich an zu heuln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *snief*


----------



## Xyester (9. September 2008)

juhu endlich gehts nacht 28 stunden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir kam zwar keine mail aba konnt einfach so einloggen versuchts auch ma an die die es nicht versucht haben.
ja leute klingt komisch is aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an die anderen viel glück ich zock jez erstma bisl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hf und mfg


----------



## Blutpsycho (9. September 2008)

boah nach 3 tagen fängt dat endlich zu patchen an und ich denke ich könnt reinkommen aber mal abwarten


----------



## everblue (10. September 2008)

Hab mal die 146 seiten hier überflogen und muss feststellen alles ziemlich friedlich, respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (10. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Hab mal die 146 seiten hier überflogen und muss feststellen alles ziemlich friedlich, respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo... Find ich auch... 


-----------------
*Login W.A.R wohl nix...mfg Tuminix*


----------



## Blutpsycho (10. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Hab mal die 146 seiten hier überflogen und muss feststellen alles ziemlich friedlich, respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wir sind halt brave killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber hey war endlich mal ein lustiger thret auf dem man seinen spaß hatte


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

also ich konnte gestern auch ohne Erhalt einer Email, den Patch ziehen und spielen.


----------



## _Gringo_ (10. September 2008)

Hab mir gestern nachmittag um 6 einen Account erstellt. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis dieser bestätigt wird damit ich meine Key eingeben kann? langsam will ich auch spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaGoO89 (10. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern nachmittag um 6 einen Account erstellt. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis dieser bestätigt wird damit ich meine Key eingeben kann? langsam will ich auch spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




versuch dich einfach mal ins spiel einzuloggen


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

MaGoO89 schrieb:


> versuch dich einfach mal ins spiel einzuloggen


Geht nicht.


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern nachmittag um 6 einen Account erstellt. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis dieser bestätigt wird damit ich meine Key eingeben kann? langsam will ich auch spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kann im Moment wohl schon ein wenig dauern, da sie gerade das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Coderegistrierungen legen, aber die Registrierung für Accounts soll wohl bald wieder freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## Shadow-414 (10. September 2008)

Fürn Arsch alles hier hab nun 10 Mails mit Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert.
Das wars dann wohl, Spiel wird nicht gekauft ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seid Sonntag macht man sich hier die nerven kaputt !


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Fürn Arsch alles hier hab nun 10 Mails mit Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert.
> Das wars dann wohl, Spiel wird nicht gekauft ganz klar
> 
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal den "Erste Eindrücke"-Thread an, leider ist das Spiel wirklich geil....die Anmeldung kann da nix für.


----------



## Calipolis (10. September 2008)

Ja ich konnte mich komischerweise auch einfach mit den Daten der offiziellen Seite einloggen, ohne je eine E-mail bekommen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Solange es funktioniert is mir auch völlig egal warum von daher, wer das noch nich probiert hat, n Versuch isses wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den "Erste Eindrücke"-Thread an, leider ist das Spiel wirklich geil....die Anmeldung kann da nix für.




Was soll ich mit dem Thread anfangen? Wills ja selber zocken, natürlich kann die Anmeldung was dafür, wer denn sonnst ?


----------



## Feroc (10. September 2008)

Tja, so wirklich registrieren kann man sich ja immer noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3nn!X (10. September 2008)

WUHUUU ES GEHT!!!!!!!!! JAAAAA . Hab sogar ne mail  für die acc aktivierung bekommen .


----------



## Tarrent (10. September 2008)

Jo, solangsam hab ich auch keine lust mehr drauf.
Die Acc registrierung sollte gestern schon wieder freigeschaltet werden.

Muss ich halt warten bis es Testaccounts gibt, weil einfach kaufen werd ich es mir bestimmt net ohne mir vorher selber ein Bild davon gemacht zu haben.


----------



## d3nn!X (10. September 2008)

zieh dir haltn paar streams rein , wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Tarrent schrieb:


> Muss ich halt warten bis es Testaccounts gibt, weil einfach kaufen werd ich es mir bestimmt net ohne mir vorher selber ein Bild davon gemacht zu haben.


Ne Beta is übrigens keine Demo


----------



## Tarrent (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ne Beta is übrigens keine Demo



Das ist eine OpenBeta. Das ist reines Marketing, genau für Leute wie mich.
Kunden werben nennt man sowas!

Das spiel wird nächste Woche released.... beta...


----------



## Blutpsycho (10. September 2008)

Tarrent schrieb:


> Das ist eine OpenBeta. Das ist reines Marketing, genau für Leute wie mich.
> Kunden werben nennt man sowas!
> 
> Das spiel wird nächste Woche released.... beta...



naja da müssen sie noch einiges machen aber bis jetzt ist das game richtig gut find ich


----------



## prontopronto (10. September 2008)

Blutpsycho schrieb:


> naja da müssen sie noch einiges machen aber bis jetzt ist das game richtig gut find ich


voll die verarsche das game, schlimmer als funcom, die arbeiten wenigstens dran aber warhammer wird nen riesenflop so deppert wie die sich anstellen


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Folgendes: die Accounterstellung hat ENDLICH bei mir geklappt, jetzt such ich Tricks, wie ich meinen Betakey aktivieren kann. Registriert hab ich ihn, jedoch lässt die Mail auf sich warten. Und ohne Bestätigung klappt es bei mir nicht - wenn ich den Patcher starte, kommt immer nur beim Einloggen "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen blablub".

Was soll ich tun? WILL ENDLICH ZOCKEN! 

Ist btw einfach nur Copy/Paste aus meinem Thread der geclosed wurde. Hoffentlich krieg ich hier Hilfe.


----------



## Aiakos (11. September 2008)

versuch mal die 10-Tab-Methode
Einfach mit deinem Browser ca. 10 Tabs öffnen in allen die Key-Reg. Seite aufrufen, alle Angaben machen
und dann nacheinander in den Tabs auf den Button für die Aktivierung klicken. Dann solltest du nach wenigen Minuten deine Mail haben (war zumindest bei vielen so - bei mir übrigens auch)


----------



## Skarbog (11. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> voll die verarsche das game, schlimmer als funcom, die arbeiten wenigstens dran aber warhammer wird nen riesenflop so deppert wie die sich anstellen



Bitte... bleib bei WOW oder geh hin, die suchen noch Deppen wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Warhammer... und die Seite haben miteinern NIX zu tun, dass mal als Erklärung für jemanden der, ich zitiere, so deppert ist wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber klar, in deiner kleinen Welt programieren die gleichen Leute/Teams die Datenbanken, malen nebenbei noch die Ladescreen etc.

/target
/spit
wie es bei einem schlechten Spiel so schön hieß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (11. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> versuch mal die 10-Tab-Methode
> Einfach mit deinem Browser ca. 10 Tabs öffnen in allen die Key-Reg. Seite aufrufen, alle Angaben machen
> und dann nacheinander in den Tabs auf den Button für die Aktivierung klicken. Dann solltest du nach wenigen Minuten deine Mail haben (war zumindest bei vielen so - bei mir übrigens auch)


habe das selbe problem wie daniel
mit der 10tab methode auch schon versucht e klappt einfach ned bei mir


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

Meldet euch nochmal komplett neu an...also auch einen neuen Account inkl. neuer E-Mail....bei meiner Freundin hats so innerhalb von 5 Minuten geklappt!


----------



## Cressari (11. September 2008)

Hmm, viele sind der Meinung, Mythic is geil, nur GOA is Scheisse. Jo, Herr Jacobs, warum lassen Sie sich denn auf den selben Hoster ein, der schon bei DAoC so mies war? Wenn ich das schon lese ... GOA = france telekom.

Französische Technologie ist und bleibt einfach überwiegend Dreck, das geben sogar meine Bekannten aus Frankreich (Ein Schwung fideler Austauschstudenten aus Lyon an der hiesigen FH) zu. Die verstehen eher was von guten Essen, Kunst, Mode und dergleichen Kram. Meine Fresse warum haben die sich keinen anderen Partner für Europa gesucht.
Logo dass es während einer Beta zu Problemen kommt, jeder der eine "perfekte Beta" erwartet hat den Sinn einer Beta nicht kapiert. Aber die Inkompetenz und Hilflosigkeit, die sich bei GOA erahnen lässt, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Da schreiben sie auf Ihrer miesen Homepage "DIESEN Ansturm haben wir nicht erwartet", schleudern aber die Betakeys tonnenweise unters Volk. 

Vergleich: Werder Bremen schenkt 100.000 Fans Karten fürs Spiel gegen Bayern, das Stadion hat aber eine Kapazität von sagen wir 48.000 und gucken dann blöde aus der Wäsche. Genau so dämlich wie in fiktivem Beispiel haben die Dilletanten von GOA gehandelt. Die Tante CEO von GOA soll sich ihre Entschuldigung sparen, sondern zusehen dass ihre Lakaien funktionieren oder feuern und austauschen!

btw: Bis auf den Drecksladen GOA is das Spiel m.E. geil. 

So, meine Meinung dazu. Muss nicht die der anderen sein. So und nun wieder diese komischen Viecher von der Zerstörung abfackeln gehen, macht nämlich extremst Laune. Top Spiel. Schön, dass es nun echtes PVP gibt, nicht diesen hingerotzten Krampf von Schneesturm Unterhaltung!

Mahlzeit


----------



## Cressari (11. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Meldet euch nochmal komplett neu an...also auch einen neuen Account inkl. neuer E-Mail....bei meiner Freundin hats so innerhalb von 5 Minuten geklappt!



... bei meiner auch. Nun muss ich ihr schnellstens einen DualCore-Rechner mit allem pipapo bauen. Dat hat man nu davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemroll (11. September 2008)

148 Seiten!!!! O_o

Ich sag mal nichts weiter dazu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

